# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  В ритме танго утраченных грёз

## Skadi

*Наша жизнь - карусель,
Вереница насыщенных буден.
Мы ценить начинаем
Только в зрелости наши года.
Понимаем, что миг
Фейерверком секунд сладко-чуден,
Испытав наяву
Волшебство слова краткого - "да".

Наша жизнь - карусель,
Бесконечный бег без пересадки.
Ускоряется темп,
Порождая невольный вопрос:
Если жизнь - карусель,
Карусельные кто же лошадки?
Нам ответом реальность
Усмехнётся сквозь слёзы берёз.*

----------


## Мелания

*Skade*,
просто умничка.
Очень хороший смысл. :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## sendaysa

> Если жизнь - карусель,
> Карусельные кто же лошадки?



Кто лошадки - понятно...Но кто карусельщик?
Кто включает машину желаний? Закат и восход?
Коль ему все подвластно - и боль, и страданье,
Отчего ж, иногда, он не хочет включить задний ход?..

----------


## Skadi

> Кто лошадки - понятно...Но кто карусельщик?..
> Отчего ж, иногда, он не хочет включить задний ход?..


*Жизнь свою карусель
Сама крутит. Её Карусельщик
Был уволен давно
Из-за слабости к просьбам людей
Повернуть вспять круженье...
Забыл седовласый "изменщик" -
Поручили ему
Лишь пасти карусельных коней...*

----------


## Markovich

> Наша жизнь - карусель,
> Вереница насыщенных буден.
> Мы ценить начинаем
> Только в зрелости наши года.
> Понимаем, что миг
> Фейерверком секунд сладко-чуден,
> Испытав наяву
> Волшебство слова краткого - "да".



Мы несемся,несемся как в цирке по кругу
На вопрос - "Для чего?",ищем все мы ответ
Мы себе оказали б большую  услугу,
Научись чуть пораньше, говорить слово 
                                      краткое - "Нет!"

----------


## Skadi

> Мы себе оказали б большую  услугу,
> Научись чуть пораньше, 
> говорить слово краткое - "Нет!"


*И невольно
Мне вспомнился Людвиг Бетховен.
Он воскликнул:
"Схвачу я за глотку Судьбу!"
Глухотою
Сражённый, остался спокоен.
Музыкант
В звуках снова продолжил борьбу.*

----------


## sendaysa

> Мы несемся,несемся как в цирке по кругу
> На вопрос - "Для чего?",ищем все мы ответ
> Мы себе оказали б большую услугу,
> Научись чуть пораньше, говорить слово 
> краткое - "Нет!"


Братец! Крылья расправь! Ветру ринься на встречу!
Растворись в поднебесье, встречая рассвет!
А ты скачешь и скачешь, как пони по кругу,
Каждый раз повторяя погонщику: ,, Нет...".

----------


## Skadi

> Братец! Крылья расправь! Ветру ринься на встречу!
> Растворись в поднебесье, встречая рассвет!


*Смело крылья расправь, ветру ринься навстречу!
Растворись в поднебесье, обнимая рассвет!
Встреча с другом тебя от болезни излечит
И подарит сто "да", поглотив, таким образом, "нет".*

----------


## sendaysa

> *И подарит сто "да", поглотив, таким образом, "нет".*


И одно его ,,да", будет больше, чем тысяча ,,нет"

----------


## Mazaykina

*Skade*,
*sendaysa*,
*Markovich*,
Ну, ребята, просто МОЛОДЦЫ!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> И одно его ,,да", будет больше, чем тысяча ,,нет"


*Интересно, как "да" может справиться с тысячью "нет"? 
Если, видя их ночь, будет медленным очень рассвет?.. :rolleyes:*

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,
Ночь темнее всего перед самым рассветом,
И его ожиданье томительно , да...
Но потом будет жизнь, зацелована светом
И вот это ты помни всегда!

 :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Ночь темнее всего перед самым рассветом,
> И его ожиданье томительно , да...
> Но потом будет жизнь, зацелована светом
> И вот это ты помни всегда!


*Когда ночь так желанна,
Вся пронизана лаской и негой,
Когда даришь себя
На пронзительной ноте любви,
Принимаешь рассвет,
Улыбаясь ворчащему "эго",
Мол, Он может проснуться,
Стоит лишь захотеть - позови!
Принимаешь рассвет,
Сохраняя любимого спящим,
Потихоньку любуясь 
Им, до боли желанным, родным,
И докажет рассвет -
Было всё для двоих настоящим,
Было, есть и останется,
Если этого мы захотим.*

*Лена...спасибо!*

----------


## Skadi

*Нет родней земли
Там, где выросли,
В родниковый край
Всей душой вросли.
Матерей-берёз
Соком вскормлены,
Пересветом зорь
Очарованы!

И куда б судьба
Ни бросала нас,
Вспомним отчий дом -
И роса из глаз...
Кем бы ни были,
Только в этот миг
Всех одним роднит
Детства светлый лик!

Босиком пройтись
По траве густой,
Земляники съесть -
Нет вкусней лесной.
Васильков венком,
Вкусом клевера
Не насытиться
Детям севера!

И куда б судьба
Ни бросала нас,
Вспомним отчий дом -
И роса из глаз...
Кем бы ни были,
Только в этот миг
Всех одним роднит
Детства светлый лик!

Синих глаз озёр,
И разливы рек,
Крики журавлей,
Вдаль дорог разбег.
Переполнится
Сердце гордостью -
Не напиться всей
Этой вольностью!

И куда б судьба
Ни бросала нас,
Вспомним отчий дом -
И роса из глаз...
Кем бы ни были,
Только в этот миг
Всех одним роднит
Детства светлый лик!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/636849m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sendaysa

Песня-боль твоя - Любовь с Гордостью,
За родимый Дом, соль-кровиночку...
Низ-поклон тебе, Дева свет-ясна,
За слезу чисту да сердешный стих...

----------


## Skadi

> Песня-боль твоя - Любовь с Гордостью,
> За родимый Дом, соль-кровиночку...
> Низ-поклон тебе, Дева свет-ясна,
> За слезу чисту да сердешный стих...


*Ой, спасибо, друг,
За слова твои,
Что ласкают слух,
Даря темп крови.
Понимание
Важно автору!
Осознание,
Что он ко двору,
Что сказать хотел, 
То услышали,
А что не успел,
Станет ... виршами?*

----------


## sendaysa

Дева ясная, свет-прекрасная.
Бела облачка ситца краешек...
Василек-цветка синь небесная,
Сердца верная половиночка...

----------


## Skadi

*Стас....спасибо тебе огромное! ты очень хороший человек и друг! kiss ... *

----------


## Skadi

*Это запись с концерта на 8 марта в нашем МКЦ,
где выступали мои солисты, которых я очень люблю - Димка и Наташа.
Уверена, песню вы узнаете. Только...не судите уж слишком строго...*

----------


## sendaysa

Никогда не оскудеет талантами земля Русская!!!! Ребята просто молодцы! А ,, тембровка " у Димы - супер!!!!!Такие голоса нужно писать в студии!!!

----------


## Skadi

Стас, я согласна с тобой! Димка - молодчина! он поёт целыми днями (Дианка может подтвердить :wink:), оставляю ему ключи от актового зала, и он там целыми вечерами :smile: Я уже ищу студию для него. В этом концерте подкачал звукреж...да ты понял уже - звук не сразу выводился, от этого начало первого куплета срезано, но это не Димкина вина! я стояла там, за кулисами, и всё видела (у нас было всё отработано). 
Уже в другом месте выложу его выступление со "Студенческой весны", где он исполнял песню из репертуара Бандеры "Я хочу обвенчаться с тобой" - ох, я от этой песни ....с ума схожу  :Oj:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Да...песня классная...я до этого выступления ее не слышала...ох,классно Димка поет._

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Диан  :flower:  завтра принесу из колледжа запись Димкину со "Студенческой весны" - ты это тоже ещё не слышала (у меня сейчас здесь просто весь фестиваль), там - мурашки по коже - как хорошо :smile:
Но размещу в музыкальном разделе, не здесь...здесь - стихи, просто я не знала, где можно размещать..... :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

*Посвящается одному человеку -
замечательному музыканту,
приславшему мне эту песню -* http://files.mail.ru/7TZ9Z1 

*Позови меня, любимая,
Только слово - я приду!
Не наслушаюсь я именем,
Тем, что в сердце берегу.

Заболел тобою, встреченной,
Заглянул в глаза твои,
Пониманьем их отмеченный,
Я приду, лишь позови!

Встрепенётся радость светлая
Птицею в моей груди,
Ты скажи слова заветные,
Меня ими позови!

Обниму тебя, желанную,
Улыбнусь твоим мечтам.
Я нашёл тебя, ту самую,
Помолюсь за то богам!*

----------


## sendaysa

[QUOTE=Skade]эту песню [/QUOTE

Действительно, ПЕСНЯ!!! Нет слов... Сказать классно - это ничего не сказать...

----------


## Skadi

*Господи, помилуй -
Я молюсь тебе!
Где же взять мне силы
Всё простить Судьбе? -
Горести и беды, 
замкнутые в круг,
Капельку победы,
Радости испуг.

Избави, мой Боже,
От душевных мук...
Ты скажи, за что же
Вырвал счастье вдруг?
Тихо плачут струны,
Песня не звучит,
Бьётся в сети лунной
Ворон и кричит.

Расстоянье в цепи 
Заковало путь -
Звенья не расцепит,
Безнадёжна грусть.
Господи, ты только
Дай чуть-чуть вздохнуть
Между "очень горько"
И последним "пусть"...
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/654170.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sendaysa

> Господи, ты только
> Дай чуть-чуть вздохнуть
> Между "очень горько"
> И последним "пусть"...



                   *  *  *

Что-то не сложилось, что-то порвалось,
Что-то получилось, что-то не свилось...
Знаю - не осилить, знаю - не унять,
Только вот рассудком сердце не понять...

Кто-то не узнает, кто-то не поймет,
Кто-то потеряет,кто-то не найдет...
Знаю, что напрасно, знаю - ни к чему,
Только, знаю , снова ночью не усну...

Где-то потускнеет, где-то - заблестит,
Где-то и не вспомнит, где-то - загрустит...
Знаю, что не стоит...Знаю - отболит...
Господи! За что же?...Сердце - не гранит...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Друзья мои дорогие, как вы замечательно попадаете в настроение...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Друзья мои дорогие, как вы замечательно попадаете в настроение...

----------


## Skadi

*Запретите любви
Сердцу слать поцелуи,
Чтобы ритма не сбил
Нежный шквал, атакуя!
Запретите расстрел
Жадных губ всего тела,
Ласки рук беспредел,
Чтоб душа не звенела!
Запретите тонуть
В пьяно-сладкой истоме
И по кругу замкнуть
Негу, став невесомой...
Запретите желать
Умереть на вершине,
Чтоб вернуться опять
Песней-стоном мужчины!
Запретите полёт
Полусна на рассвете...
Запретите уж всё
И живите в корсете!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/625361.gif[/IMG]
*Добавлено через 47 часов 9 минут*
*Не прячь глаза, 
давай поговорим.
Мы целый век
с тобой не говорили.
Давно пора
узнать - чего хотим,
Раз мы друг друга
для себя открыли.
Давай шагнём
из тёмной полосы,
Пойдём вдвоём
по солнечной тропинке.
В траве мерцают
капельки росы -
И у природы
есть свои слезинки.
Тебя возьму
я под руку несмело,
Столкнутся плечи,
близость подарив...
Как мало надо,
чтоб душа запела!
Как много есть,
когда любви - разлив!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/633373m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Когда ещё мы очень молодые,
Вперёд смотреть - привычное явленье.
Нам по плечу препятствия любые,
И в зеркале прекрасно отраженье!

Беспечна юность бесконечными мечтами,
Соблазн велик взглянуть за горизонт.
А жизни поле устлано татами,
И очень часто слышен гонга стон...

Ветрам навстречу иль против теченья,
С вершины - вниз! подумаешь, слалом!
Просить не надо сумасшедшее везенье
Заранее дежурить за углом!

Шальная юность - мир весёлых радуг!
Там дикий хмель и вересковый мёд,
Ладони - настежь неба звездопаду,
В крови горячей, плача, тает лёд!

Взрослеет юность в битвах на татами -
Ах, да! вон там - всё тот же горизонт...
Ну да, бывает, тянет ... временами.
Там мелкий дождь? а где любимый зонт?

И вдруг пронзит отчётливо и сильно
Мысль - наша жизнь - не вечности родник!
Коснёшься стороной ладони тыльной
Иконы....Продли, Боже, земной миг!..

http://files.mail.ru/AZF5K8

[IMG]http://*********ru/601710m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Чем на свете дольше
> Счёт годам веду,
> Тем сомнений больше -
> Так ли я живу?
> Чем я знаю больше,
> Мир пройдя земной,
> Тем раздумья дольше
> На вопрос простой.
> Но порой так трудно -
> ...


*Пусть говорят
подряд всё, что хотят,
А я люблю её, Русь, матушку-Россию!
Я плачу, видя,
как весной летят,
Курлыча, журавли в небесной сини.
Уехав в поле,
убежав от суеты,
Раскинув руки, задохнувшись вольным ветром,
Я засмеюсь
от счастья полноты,
Насквозь пронизанная солнца тёплым светом.
Пусть говорят 
подряд всё, что хотят,
А я люблю с берёзками обняться
И слушать песни,
что в листве звучат -
Они по духу русским лишь годятся!
Какие мы сейчас -
вопрос из бытия,
Но говорят в нас
корни прадедов и дедов.
Прекрасно, если
осознаем, уходя -
Сломали чуть, поболе всё же сделав!*

http://files.mail.ru/1TWOEM

----------


## Skadi

*Что музыка? 
она, ведь, жизнь сама.
А жизнь реальна,
не самообман.
В ней человек
не идеален. Сын природы,
В себя вместил
улыбку солнца с непогодой.
Но он живой,
не манекен, подвержен тлену.
И не найти,
порой, ничем ему замену..*.

http://files.mail.ru/SM6HHP

[IMG]http://*********ru/720155m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Порой простой прохожий так глянет сквозь тебя,
Что ощущаешь кожей жар адского огня.
И мечешься душою, ища незримый свет,
Что окружает ангелов, боясь – а вдруг *их* нет...

----------


## Skadi

> Порой простой прохожий так глянет сквозь тебя,
> Что ощущаешь кожей жар адского огня.
> И мечешься душою, ища незримый свет,
> Что окружает ангелов, боясь – а вдруг их нет...


Прохожий пусть проходит
Со 'взглядом в никуда',
Такие просто бродят,
И это - их беда.
Наш ангел всегда рядом,
Всегда он за спиной
И не плюётся ядом,
Он милый и родной.
Он дарит свет и радость,
Споткнёшься - ободрит
И пожурит за слабость,
Всегда за всё простит.
Прохожих он реальней,
Сомнений - никаких!
Кто близкий, а кто дальний -
Мы знаем. Кончен стих :smile:

*******
*Монастыри России -
Священные места!
Источники той силы,
Что манит неспроста
Израненные души
Вновь к жизни пробудить,
Колокола послушать
И всех за всё простить.
Века - седые старцы
Венчают тишину...
Ласкают лики пальцы,
Сводя на 'нет' вину.
Улыбкой нам - прощенье 
Теплом из глаз Христа,
И счастье возрожденья,
И оберег Креста!*

----------


## Skadi

Старик-аэд присел устало
В тени большого валуна...
Плеснув, слегка до ног достала
Неугомонная волна.

Седые пряди плечи скрыли,
Что знали плеть семи ветров
И пыль дорог - за милей миля -
Удел скитальца - редкий кров.

Сказитель - исполнитель песен,
Кудесник слова, для людей
Повествовал, что мир чудесен,
Был гордостью страны своей.

Закрыв глаза, он вспомнил юность
И ту, что сердцем всем любил
За красоту души...про лютость,
Что зло имеет, он забыл

И защитить не смог два сердца.
Ушёл тогда он в даль дорог...
Уж сколько лет...куда же деться?
Закрыть себя так и не смог.

Из-под сомкнутых век на щёки
Сочилась боль от старых ран,
Не видел он, как луч далёкий
Скользнул с небес, прощеньем дан.

----------


## sendaysa

> Не видел он, как луч далёкий
> Скользнул с небес, прощеньем дан.


Его душа в луче взлетела
Туда, где стар и убелен
Он стал на сотни лет моложе...
Поближе к ней...Прощен... Прощен!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Его душа в луче взлетела
> Туда, где стар и убелен
> Он стал на сотни лет моложе...
> Поближе к ней...Прощен... Прощен!!!


Он вдруг увидел глаза милой
И понял, что давно прощён,
Что нет ещё на свете силы
Убить в нём ту, в кого влюблён!

----------


## sendaysa

> Он вдруг  глаза увидел милой
> И понял, что давно прощён,
> Что нет ещё на свете силы
> Убить в нём ту, в кого влюблён!


С тех давних пор на небосводе
Две неразлучные звезды
Глядят на нас с немым укором...
О люди, как жестоки вы...

----------


## Skadi

> С тех давних пор на небосводе
> Две неразлучные звезды...


Им хорошо там - вместе, рядом!
И видно невооружённым взглядом -
Их свет двойной сияет ярче
Того, который заперт в ларчик :smile:

----------


## Skadi

Испокон веков, с двоих - Адама, Евы
Под мужской защитой были девы!
Согревал теплом родной очаг,
Силу родников не отнял враг!
Смехом вдаль - ромашковая Русь,
Васильками в небо - песен грусть,
Звёзды - память павшим сыновьям,
Рук кольцо - не молкнуть соловьям!
К веку - век - истории следы...
Есть защитник - избежать беды!
Вы свои оберегайте половинки -
В них - души свет, радости слезинки.
Если есть они, всё можно пережить,
Не устанут и глаза тогда светить!

----------


## Skadi

Жизнь бывает такой бякой -
Отобьет охоту жить...
Карты в руки забияке,
Кто готов удар отбить!
Получив урок хороший,
Будешь думать, как прожить.
Осознав, кто всех дороже,
Будешь знать, кого любить.

http://files.mail.ru/TZAPZB

----------


## sendaysa

> Жизнь бывает такой бякой -
> Отобьет охоту жить...
> Карты в руки забияке,
> Кто готов удар отбить!
> Получив урок хороший,
> Будешь думать, как прожить.
> Осознав, кто всех дороже,
> Будешь знать, кого любить.


Только сердцу не прикажешь...
Жизнь банкует с бодуна...
Влюбишься, поймешь, поверишь...
И... получишь, блин, сполна!!!

----------


## Skadi

Он - поэт, он - романтик 
и он - бесконечно любимый!
Он - создатель Начала, 
он - Зов из далёких миров,
Он возник из просторов 
Вселенной глубинных,
В месте том, где сомкнулись 
две строчки дорог.
Он почувствовал силу 
двух душ притяженья,
Расстояние сжал 
до короткого вздоха меж губ,
И желание, вспыхнув 
прекрасным мгновеньем,
Навсегда подарило сердцам 
бремя сладостных мук!

http://files.mail.ru/AW7RX0

----------


## Skadi

Снова даль распахнулась,
Горизонтом маня,
И внутри встрепенулась
Птица-радость моя!
Оттого ль, что люблю так
Жить на этой земле,
Невзирая на то, как
Зло кривится во мгле?
Не боюсь грудь расправить
И цветы целовать!
Не любить - не заставить,
Но нельзя не прощать!
Зло ж шагает упрямо
По цветам, по мечтам,
И 'за ямами - ямы', -
Как сказал нам Хайам.
Мы не любим падений,
Тянет нас к небесам!
Как же редки везенья,
Как же много тех ям!
И тяжёлая поступь
У сапог-керзачей...
Но израненный голубь
Предан светлой мечте.
Пусть грозит мир порочный
Утопить всех во зле,
Его зло не так прочно -
Наши души светлей!

----------


## yozhik67

> Но нельзя не прощать!


Нельзя прощаться не прощая,
В душе обиды оставляя,
Что всё за нас порой решают 
И жизнь, как ржавчина съедают.

----------


## Skadi

> Нельзя прощаться не прощая,
> В душе обиды оставляя,
> Что всё за нас порой решают 
> И жизнь, как ржавчина съедают.


Андрюша, спасибо за понимание  :flower: 

Мишени круг
Находит цель,
Сорвался звук -
Спеть не успел...
Стреляет зло,
Сердца разит,
Опять zero -
Душа летит.
Печальный звон
Разбитых фраз,
В слезах икон -
Свечи алмаз.
Гуляет зло,
Ища добро,
Оно должно
Забрать оброк.
Светлицы дня
Прозрачна сень,
Обитель зла -
Дверь набекрень.
Молитвы шёпот,
Веры дух -
Осечки ропот,
Солнца круг!

----------


## Skadi

Позволь утонуть мне в нежности,
Поверить в эту неизбежность.
Не надо страсти в безысходности,
Пусть две души навстречу сходятся.
Мне б нежности, ну хоть чуть-чуть,
Хоть сердце просит в ней тонуть...

*http://files.mail.ru/C3VUZK*

----------


## Skadi

Никому никогда не понять -
Как мы можем друг друга узнать
Средь великого множества лиц,
Взглядом взгляд поймать из-под ресниц.
Сердце дрогнет, о ритме забыв,
Миг - и мчится по венам прилив,
Озаряется радостью всё лицо,
С губ ликующий крик так и просится!
Нет ответа - кто встречи нам дарит,
Но что счастье двух душ только в паре -
Аксиомою - к звёздам и - в Вечность,
У любви свой предел - Бесконечность!

[IMG]http://*********ru/669508.png[/IMG]

----------


## sendaysa

> Никому никогда не понять -
> Как мы можем друг друга узнать



- А ты знаешь, почему в Раю все счастливы?

-Почему?

Потому, что в Раю все лишены Памяти...

                                     Из русской Народной сказки,, Солдат и смерть".

----------


## Skadi

Стас, а это - тебе (ты поймёшь, о чём я):

Так, в изумрудном море трав,
Росы испив волшебной,
Луной себя околдовав,
Понять, что ты бессмертный!
Впитать в себя всю красоту,
Живого мира пенье,
Согреть ладонями мечту -
Творенье вдохновенья -
И захмелеть в наплыве чувств,
Нисколько не жалея,
О том, что где-то, как-то грусть
Разбавила веселье...

[IMG]http://*********ru/661342.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Рассыпав розовые блики-лепестки
В воде озёрной, на заре вечерней солнце
Купалось, таяло. И были так мягки
Его лучи. Казалось, ласково смеётся.
Две белых птицы нежно гладили друг друга,
Любовь окутала их розовым теплом -
Любимый - он, она - его подруга,
И как же сладко было им вдвоём!
- Ты знаешь...ты красивая такая!
Я так люблю, что без тебя умру...
Ответ её в глазах его растаял -
- Я без тебя сломаюсь на ветру...
Давно легендой стала верность лебедей,
Как факт для птиц весьма необычайный,
Недосягаемый, порою, для людей...
В чём тот секрет - 
так и осталось вечной тайной.

[IMG]http://*********ru/717458.jpg[/IMG]

*http://files.mail.ru/LP8Z4X*

----------


## Alenajazz

Хорошо, что мы 
Можем вновь любить
Хотя прошлое
Нам не позабыть

Ведь внутри, в душе
Загляни - кресты
И могилы тех
Что любила ты...


И взрослее став
Ценим мы сильней
Чувств взаимный сплав
Нежности ночей

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Без прошлого нас нет и в настоящем.
Да кто ж согласен без любви в режиме "спящем"
Прожить свой век в уютном, тихом, славном месте,
Не побывав ни разу в сказочной фиесте?

Да ни за что! в душе лишь свет, а не могилы,
пусть нет давно на свете тех, кого любила -
Они со мной, их рядом добрые дела,
И грусть осталась, но она всегда - светла! 

_Приятно видеть у себя в гостях :smile:_

___________________________

Я выбилась из сил -
Ты рваться не просил...
Тебе всегда легко
Забраться высоко
И, глядя сверху вниз,
Кивать в ответ на "бис!"
Пока ты не любил,
Ты полон дерзких сил.
Дай бог, чтоб повезло
Взаимное тепло
Найти, когда любовь
Проникнет в твою кровь.
Ну, а сейчас летай,
Срывая лёгкий рай
С одной, другой, и третьей,
И с той, что на примете...
Своё "прости" в горсти
Тебе назад нести.

[IMG]http://*********ru/676370.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Skade*,
:wink: Творческого вдохновения тебе. Олька!

----------


## PAN

*Skade*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## Skadi

Рассыплет полдень золотые колокольца,
Их - полные ладони наберу
И - в бубен, пусть стозвоном разнесётся
Веселье звуков эхом на яру!
Душа распахнута смеющемуся солнцу,
В лучах ликующих - восторженная страсть!
А небо манит голубым оконцем...
Прекрасна мысль - не зря я родилась!

[IMG]http://*********ru/709170.jpg[/IMG]

Мариша, Паша, как же хорошо жить!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> как же хорошо жить!


Так держать... :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Так держать...


Согласна! на все 100! иначе не умеем... :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Прекрасна мысль - не зря я родилась!


Классно!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Классно!!!


kiss... :Oj: ... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Мы с тобой вдвоём попались -
Я, Ты.
Красноречьем обменялись 
Взгляды.
Только нам двоим понятно
Стало,
Что любить до боли в сердце -
Мало!
Позабыли обо всём с тобой
На свете,
Одурманенные многоцветьем
В лете!
На ромашковом лугу сплели
Венки мы,
Поцелуями к берёз вершинам
Уносимы!
В голубое небо, лёжа, мы
Смотрели,
А два сердца в это время
Пели...
Пропитала насквозь души 
Нежность.
Нам не станет где-то лучше,
Да? конечно!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/750006.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

*Наконец-то хоть где-то не стеб!!!*

Далека полянка с голубикою
Не видна отсюда, говорят.
Я иду вперед, хочу увидеть я 
Ягод черных праздничный наряд.

Нелегка дорога, вьется змейкою,
Потерять ее в траве легко.
Я иду вперед с железной лейкою,
Кто еще в лесу траву польет?

Босиком иду, и ног не жалко мне,
Ведь трава не камень и не лед.
Я иду к полянке с голубикою,
И никто меня здесь не найдет…

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Приятно ль, правда? - на заре
Испить росы с листа холодной!
Земля - как будто, в серебре,
И ты стоишь - такой свободный
От суеты, людских обид,
Непониманья и соблазнов -
Стоишь и слышишь - там стучит,
Где сердце. Плавясь в ритмах разных
Души, оно свободно тоже
И знает - бьётся не напрасно!
За то - спасибо тебе, Боже! *

----------


## barbarossa

Синяя речка течет через поле.
Пару словечек:  вольным – воля.
Кому-то жизнь, а кому-то смерть, 
Тебе и земля -  не твердь.

Не удержит, не опереться, 
Тебе и кровь -  не в сердце.
Всё не так, лишь бы поспорить.
А сильным – сила, а вольным – воля…

----------


## Skadi

> А сильным – сила, а вольным – воля…


*А сила - в воле, да и в воле - сила!
Наверно, с материнским молоком её вкусила?
Ещё любовь. Любить и быть любимой,
Кому-то ну ничем незаменимой!
Ещё хотела б я любимой быть в дни века
Самою жизнью, а не только человеком...
Я знаю, это много. Даже слишком!
За что и получаю много шишек...*

----------


## barbarossa

Крошить лепестки,
Как дитя шоколад,
И розы вокруг разбросать.
И впредь не спешить,
Жить, а не доживать,
И верить, и не умирать.
И в сердце носить
Непокорность судьбе,
И верить в себя,
И верить себе…
И в утренний час,
наблюдая восход,
Я думаю, каждый
Смысл жизни поймет…

----------


## Skadi

> И в сердце носить
> Непокорность судьбе,
> И верить в себя,
> И верить себе…


Легко прохожим ягоды раздать,
Судьбе труднее противостоять.
Бывает, ты плывёшь против теченья,
Судьба оценит то сопротивленье,
А ягоды привыкла принимать -
Судьба, порой, прохожему подстать...

----------


## barbarossa

Судьбу винить в своей беде -
То льстить другим и льстить себе.
С раздачей ягод - погожу.
Сухарь в ладошку положу -
Насущный хлеб  для птиц и нищих.
Глядишь, судьба меня отыщет.

----------


## Skadi

> Судьбу винить в своей беде -
> То льстить другим и льстить себе...


*Судьба моя, моя Юнона,
Как величава ты на троне!
А пред тобою - жизни нить -
Вершишь: порвать её или продлить...
Там, у подножья - человек!
Ему свой взгляд шлёшь из-под век.
Он снизу на тебя глядит,
Кто в этих взглядах победит?
Он - снизу вверх, ты - сверху вниз
Щадящим ль будет твой каприз?*

----------


## barbarossa

Мы с Богами на равных,
Ведь истина в том,
Что задуманы мы,
Как любимые дети.

Нам бы думать о каждом,
О каждом живом,
Ведь коль умер один -
Все за смерть ту в ответе.

В каждой детской слезе,
В каждом вздохе Отца,
В каждой малой снежинке и малой травинке,
В отраженьи любимого нами лица-
Нашей жизни, написанной нами, картинка.


Дорогая Skadi! Очарована Вашей душой. Давно не получала такого удовольствия от общения

----------


## Skadi

> В каждой детской слезе,
> В каждом вздохе Отца,
> В каждой малой снежинке и малой травинке,
> В отраженьи любимого нами лица-
> Нашей жизни, написанной нами, картинка


По лестнице подъём - от века к веку,
И всё труднее называться Человеком...
И чаще всё к иконам, как к спасенью:
"О, Боже, ты прости своё творенье!"




> Дорогая Skadi! Очарована Вашей душой. Давно не получала такого удовольствия от общения


И мне очень приятно, что зашли ко мне в тему! всегда рада новым друзьям! :smile: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Наконец-то хоть где-то не стеб!!!


:biggrin:...
Да... уж...
Вам повезло...
Попытка провести рекламную инъекцию привела Вас не в баню, а всего лишь в Корзину, где Вы познакомились с приличными и довольно уважаемыми людьми...
А в творческих разделах стёб - редкость...

----------


## barbarossa

Это было непременное условие для регистрации на удаленную работу. А я зарегистрирована только на этих форумах. Так что, сорри. Но и вы повеселились за мой счет, и я условие регистрации выполнила. А приличные ли люди? Как говорят в Одессе, будем посмотреть на ваше поведение.

----------


## Skadi

> А приличные ли люди? Как говорят в Одессе, будем посмотреть на ваше поведение.


О!..поведение у поэтов довольно...своеобразное...:wink:...:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

У меня запросы невысокие. У нас, в темном лесу, особенного политесу не наблюдают. Главное, чтоб у водопоя не жрали друг друга да в занавеску не сморкались(у нас занавесок нет!). И чтоб даром не убивали.

----------


## Skadi

*Мечтательница, музыкант, поэт-романтик -
Три составляющих сошлись в одном лице.
Однако, мир реальный только в музыканте
Меня увидел и замкнул в своём кольце.

Учёба, дом. Работа, дом, учёба...
По кругу бег, а вроде - по прямой.
Упал - затопчут. Жизнь - есть жизнь, не проба.
Духовный мир - лишь для себя самой.

Бывает так, что всем ветрам навстречу
Рванёшь, расправив крылья за спиной,
И сбросишь груз, так тянущий за плечи,
Ошибок груз, что делает больной...

Туда, вперёд! поближе к небу, к солнцу!
Пусть облака, пусть тучи, дождь и град -
Зато в полёте! Боже, как смеётся
Душа, узнав в сравненье рай и ад!

Кто объяснит: в чём тот источник силы,
Что помогает жить и главного хотеть:
Чтоб Ваш любимый жил с другою милой,
Любимой им, в счастливом браке. Чтобы треть

От века истинную треть обозначала
Для человека. Чтобы жизненный наш путь
Не обрывался раньше времени финала
И было так, чтоб не желать себе: "Забудь!"

Чтоб вовремя успеть сказать: "Простите!"
Отцу и маме, да хранит Господь их жизнь!
Ведь если жив хотя б один родитель,
И ты ребёнок, пусть в глазах не та уж синь...

Как мысль, вся наша жизнь - одно мгновенье.
Но, жить спеша, всё ж удивляться чудесам,
Хранить огонь в себе - не немощное тленье,
Жить на земле, душой взлетая к небесам!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/761133.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*К вечеру сужается пространство,
Хоть и утверждают звёзды высь,
И с уже привычным постоянством
Тянет нас друг к другу - вновь пройтись
За руку вдвоём по кромке моря,
Мыслям позволяя всё и вся,
Замки успеваем строить, споря,
Кто хозяин там. В глазах горят
Все желанья тайные, все страсти
Не раздаренные вдоль и поперёк,
Не смотря на все наши напасти,
На которые обрёк нас жизни рок.
Оттого-то пить так хочется нектара
С губ отзывчивых, не утоляя жажды,
Ликовать, что не избежала дара
Настоящую любовь найти однажды!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/732537.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

Любовь страшна? Быть может! Иль грустна? 
Сладка? Безжалостна? Нетерпелива?
Вот говорят:"Прожить бы жизнь красиво,
Испить любовь, постичь ее сполна"...
А если полюбил, но безответно?
"Ты что ли , дура? -  у подъезда сторожить?"
Я не желаю слушать поучений!
Дай Бог ума нам глупо жизнь прожить!

----------


## PAN

> Дай Бог ума нам глупо жизнь прожить!


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Skadi

> А если полюбил, но безответно?


*Любовь, что без ответа,
Как птица без крыла,
Как без расцвета лето,
Как если б песнь была
В куплетах без припева,
Как без фигуры тень,
Так и без друга дева
Грустит и ночь, и день...
Должны быть люди в паре,
Она и Он - вдвоём!
А безответность дарит
Тоску - ту горечь пьём,
Живя в душе надеждой,
Что сбудется мечта...
И где-то ждёт, конечно,
Тот, для кого ты - та!*

----------


## Skadi

*И ночь, ворча на опоздавших
В своей постели, разрешила
Ещё одной - к уже сиявшим
На небе звёздочкам - примкнуть!
Она - хозяйка - так решила...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/737484.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

На исходе каждого лета,
Чтобы выполнить чей-то каприз,
Звёзды птицею, сбитой дуплетом,
Тихо падают, падают вниз.

----------


## Skadi

> На исходе каждого лета,
> Чтобы выполнить чей-то каприз,
> Звёзды птицею, сбитой дуплетом,
> Тихо падают, падают вниз.


*А нам видится то звездопадом -
И желанье спешим загадать.
Звёздам, может, не нравится падать,
Может, рано им так вот сгорать...*

Андрюша, так рада тебя видеть :smile: :flower:

----------


## goluba

Олечка, как же здорово!!!!!!!  Как воды чистой родниковой напилась)))))))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*Skadi*,привет.Молчу.

----------


## Skadi

*goluba*,
Ника, привет! рада тебя видеть и слышать :smile: :flower:  до сих пор в ушах звучит твой бархатный голос, мм!...скачала себе несколько песен в твоём исполнении и слушаю время от времени - нравится  :flower: 



> Skadi,привет.Молчу.


Валера, привет! ты очень здорово молчишь  :Ok: kiss

Осенняя гастроль

Вновь открывает гастроли Сентябрь -
Лето осталось в прошлом...
Хочешь, не хочешь - дни быстро летят,
С временем спорить сложно.
Можем мы лишь оглянуться назад,
Вспомнить былые встречи...
То, что дороже всяких наград,
В памяти будет вечно.

Просто
Осень
Лёгкую грусть приносит.
Закружит листопад,
Память негромко спросит:
"Не забыла ль ты
Лета мечты?"
Мне верни улыбку, 
Осень.

Лист разноцветный скользнёт на ладонь -
Бывший любимец Солнца,
Вспыхнет на ветках рябины огонь -
В ягоды обернётся.
Полнится небо густой синевой,
Льёт нам её на плечи...
Станет подарком поры золотой
Радость от новой встречи!

Осень,
Осень
Лёгкую грусть приносит.
Закружит листопад,
Память негромко спросит:
"Не забыла ль ты
Лета мечты?"
Мне вернёт улыбку
Осень.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кажется,эту вашу песню я слышала:-). ВОСХИТИТЕЛЬНО!:-):-)

----------


## Skadi

> Кажется,эту вашу песню я слышала:-)


Да, Диан, слышала  :Aga:  Женька наша её пела :smile: Она и исполнила её впервые, потому и стала *Осенняя гастроль* "её" песней  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Ольга! А нет ли записи этой песни?

----------


## Skadi

Галин, нет, к сожалению. Мы Женьку - мою любимую солистку (в прошлом году она выпустилась) - не записывали с этой песней. Так получилось, что когда мы готовили 1-е сентября, не нашли нигде что-то новенькое, осеннее. Так вот и родилась эта песня. Сначала написалась музыка (причём, с припева почему-то), а потом появились стихи. Женька исполнила так, как умела петь только Женька...собственно, для неё я и писала...
Попробую в этом году записать с другой солисткой - Наташей. Вот тогда и выложу обязательно :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Красиво-то как! Хочется услышать в музыке. Буду ждать.

----------


## Skadi

Мы уже с 26-го августа начнём готовить 1-е сентября. Но, думаю, что встретимся с Наташей гораздо раньше - уже сейчас я что-то зачастила в колледж...пока сама пою (от всех потихоньку :wink:). Аранжировку бы к этой песне....эх!...самой мне делать долго...

----------


## Skadi

*Мечтами не насытиться, в мечтах не искупаться,
Реальность не обидится - пускай себе резвятся!
А я всегда возьму своё, ведь, я к земле поближе,
Моим всегда будет моё и никогда не лишним...
Когда мы видим паруса, внутри вздыхает что-то,
И внутренние голоса напомнят о высотах,
Которых не достигли мы, мечтая в своё время -
Реальности подпалины достались нам как бремя.
А паруса уплыли вдаль, в тумане растворились,
И было нам чего-то жаль, как с чем-то распростились...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/773204.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## goluba

*Skadi*,
мне почему-то кажется что песня очень красивая..вот бы ее послушать....

----------


## Skadi

Зори вышиты алой вышивкой,
Солнце нежится в облаках.
Вольной волею сладко дышится,
Спелых ягод сок на губах.
Расплескалась синь, куда взгляд ни кинь,
Горизонт прошил нитью даль.
Серебрит виски поцелуй тоски,
В поволоке глаз - грусть-печаль.
Переливами свищет иволга,
Пряных трав венок - по волне.
В дождь ненадолго - дуга-радуга,
Мотыльком свеча на окне.
Пусть не горится в песне горлица,
С тетивы стрела свистом прочь.
Долгожданная радость-звонница
Растворит без остатка ночь.
Утро дарит тишь над осокою,
Птицы капли росы клюют.
Любовь стойкая ясна сокола
В том краю, где берёзы поют.

[IMG]http://*********ru/756665.jpg[/IMG]Август, 2009

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Оля, читала твои стихи. Здорово! Написала тебе и в своей темке. Зайди потом. Ок? Очень здорово. Знаешь, замечаю, что у всех, кто здесь печатается (правда прочитала только некотрорых) свой стиль. Узнаваемый. Не похожий на других. Надеюсь, у меня тоже так будет :smile:
Особенно потрясло стихотворение про родной край. Я тоже на своей страничке написала про Родину. Для меня это тоже животрепещущая тема...

----------


## Skadi

*ДРУЗЬЯМ

Как часто друзей возвращает 
Мне памяти лёгкая боль...
Как часто Судьба обещает
Разлуке печальную роль...
А будни ждут праздника встречи,
Распахнутых настежь сердец,
Чтоб спели о вечности свечи,
О том, что ещё не конец!
Не раз ещё юность вернётся,
Смягчится прощением боль,
И в небытие унесётся
Разлуки печальная роль...
Ах, что же так сладко и горько
Вино под мерцанье свечей?
Пусть сбудется лучшее только
Для всех моих верных друзей!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/750582.jpg[/IMG]
*1992*

----------


## yozhik67

> И чаще всё к иконам, как к спасенью:
> "О, Боже, ты прости своё творенье!"


Если правда, что к Богу в немилость
Мы попали, то, вместо агонии,
Я прошу, чтобы всё завершилось
Под адажио Альбинони.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Skadi*,
Очень красивые стихи, Оля!!!!!




> Переливами свищет иволга,
> Пряных трав венок - по волне.
> В дождь ненадолго - дуга-радуга,
> Мотыльком свеча на окне.


А этот....слов просто нет!!!!!! Браво!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Если правда, что к Богу в немилость
> Мы попали, то, вместо агонии,
> Я прошу, чтобы всё завершилось
> Под адажио Альбинони.


Андрюша...Adagio Альбинони - потрясающе-прекрасная музыка...ты..так прав!..
Помню, как танцевали под это произведение змечательные наши фигуристы - 
Наташа Бестемьянова и Андрей Букин!
Сама душа стонет в этой музыке...
Вот это Adagio http://files.mail.ru/VHM32Z
Невольно вспомнился Северянин...

*У БЕЗДНЫ*

О, юность! о, веры восход!
О, сердца взволнованный сад!
И жизнь улыбалась: «вперед!»
И смерть скрежетала: «назад»..

То было когда-то тогда,
То было тогда, когда нет...
Клубились, звенели года —
Размерены, точно сонет.

Любил, изменял, горевал,
Звал смерти, невзгоды, нужду.
И жизнь, как пират — моря вал,
Добросила к бездне. Я жду!

Я жду. Я готов. Я без лат.
Щит согнут, и меч мой сдает.
И жизнь мне лепечет: «назад»...
А смерть торжествует: «вперед!»

*Игорь Северянин.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/782120.jpg[/IMG]



> Skadi,
> Очень красивые стихи, Оля!!!!!


Танюша...спасибо... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,

Оля, мне очень понравилось название твое темы!

*В ритме танго утраченных грёз*

Опять в тоске банденеон,
И сердце бьется, сердце рвется,
И шаг вперед - я, ты и он,
Душа поет, душе неймется!
Милонга - страсть моя до слез,
Соперник мой с тобой уходит,
Мы в танго выдуманных грез,
В последней выстраданной ноте!

----------


## Skadi

> Мы в танго выдуманных грез,
> В последней выстраданной ноте!


Олег, тебе дано видеть и понимать многое...спасибо тебе за это  :flower: 

Приобнял за плечи грустно-синий вечер,
Прошептал чуть слышно: "Погрустим вдвоём?
Призатушим звёзды и в мечтах далече
Улетим с тобою в сны, где украдём
Тайные желанья в розовых бутонах,
Запахи хмельные из флаконов фей,
Капелек-росинок тоненькие звоны,
Светлячки-улыбки с эльфовых затей.
Волшебством окутав, я согрею сердце,
Возвратив лучистый ясный свет глазам,
И увидишь снова, стоит приглядеться -
Что зовётся лучшим, утро дарит нам."

[IMG]http://*********ru/752426.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## goluba

необыкновенно!!!!!!!

----------


## barbarossa

[QUOTE=Skadi]Сама душа стонет в этой музыке...
Вот это Adagio http://files.mail.ru/VHM32Z[/QUOTE

Спасибо! Слышано тысячи раз, а вчера весь вечер - без остановки, фоном к работе. И как в первый раз!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*goluba*,
*barbarossa*,
Ника, Галочка, да, эту музыку слушала вчера весь вечер...не знаю, почему (настроение  было замечательное!), но вдруг слёзы полились градом...просто текли,  и я ничего не могла поделать...вспомнились все, кого любила и кого уже нет сейчас...представилась бесконечная даль с птичьего полёта...небо - то в нежно-розовом, то в свинцово-синем...какая-то светлая печаль просто затопила...

----------


## CTARый

Оля,спасибо за стихи,спасибо за талант. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Посижу на радуге - 
выгнутой дуге,
Подивлюсь оттуда я 
выси-высоте,
Полетаю с птицами 
в стае - как своя,
Досыта напьюсь воды
с горного ручья,
Надышусь ветрами
вольными с морей,
Земляники наберу
я в траве полей,
Из лучей сплету потом
солнечный венок -
Будет согревать меня
средь путей-дорог!
Расчешусь у зеркала
эльфов, гномов, фей,
Улыбнусь я верности
белых лебедей.
Загрущу о милом я -
край его далёк...
На плечо присядет мне
синий мотылёк...
Красоты немеряно
у земли родной,
Потому и тянет всех
птиц весной домой!

Я не стану спрашивать
у кукушки срок -
Пусть горит подольше мой
яркий огонёк.

*2008*

[IMG]http://*********ru/783174.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mishel

Есть место в мире виртуальном,
Где правда вместе с нереальным.
Где лёд и иней скандинавский
С теплом родной земли из сказки.

Под вальс,рок-н-ролл и танго
Под хлеба аромат и манго
В Дюймовочке укрылась тайна
Святой богини-великана.

Здесь фильм чёрно-белых клавиш
Цветами радуги ты красишь.
Ты в тишине и в шуме гроз 
В стране невыдуманных грёз.:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Живёт пусть каждый так, как хочет,
Кто для себя, кто с сыном, дочкой.
Рассвет, Закат, Ночь или День...
Кто хочет Солнца, кто-то - Тень.

Кто прячет паспорт, кто - награды,
Кто любит лесть, боится правды,
Кто верит в Бога, в чёрта - кто,
Кто любит книги, кто - пальто...

Кто на Майорку зачастил,
Кому раздольный край свой мил.
Вон тот мечтает лишь о славе...
Один храпит, другой лукавит.

А та гордится мужем-душкой,
Сестра ж её всё мнёт подушку
И слёзы льёт, и жаждет мужа,
Но лишь того, какой ей нужен!..

Законы жизни таковы -
Игрушки мы в руках Судьбы.

 [IMG]http://*********ru/722815.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bobsan

> Утро дарит тишь над осокою,
> Птицы капли росы клюют.
> Любовь стойкая ясна сокола
> В том краю, где берёзы поют.


ой как хорошо!!! Задушу берет!!!

----------


## Skadi

> ой как хорошо!!! Задушу берет!!!


Спасибо, Саш  :flower: 

Быть в 'милости' у отрицаний -
И ненавидеть тех касаний.
Быть невидимкою для плюсов -
И жаждать этого союза.
Несовпаденья - жуткий рок -
Их миновать никто не смог.
Когда мы счастье получаем,
Как должное воспринимаем,
Забыв, как ценен каждый миг
Его, распятый на двоих,
Но не растянутый навечно.
Сознанье боль разит картечью,
Эгоистичность мозг калечит,
Прозренье зажигает свечи,
В молитвах кается душа,
В стенаньях память вороша,
Кляня влюблённость отрицаний,
Ища ненужных оправданий
И понимая - время вспять
Не будет никогда бежать.
А впереди лишь - неизвестность,
Для суеты там - бесполезность.
И в царстве отрицаний вечных
Тупая боль разит картечью.

[IMG]http://*********ru/767625.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Рождённому Судьбой на раз
Повтора в этом не познать,
И в пьесе жизни без прикрас
Трудней всего себя сыграть.
Единственный спектакль-премьер,
В котором главные все роли -
Вчера играл ты меж портьер,
Сегодня - зритель ты, не боле.
Мечтаем мы достичь высот -
Каких? порой не знаем сами.
То "Лоэнгрин", то "Ланселот",
То "Сирано", то...просто Парень.
А время тикает спокойно -
Не остановишь стрелок бег...
И на вопрос: "А жил достойно ль?"
Ответ на небе даст "Генсек".

[IMG]http://*********ru/771788.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Я знаю, дружбу опошляют,
Не веря - он, она – друзья,
И сплетни гадкие пускают,
Судача, что они всё "льзя"...
Никак покой зло не находит,
Шныряет тут и здесь, и там,
Скулит, рычит и вечно бродит
И днём, и ночью по кустам.
Что делать тем двоим? а верить
И принимать из первых рук,
И не желать пойти проверить,
Сколь искренен твой лучший друг!

[IMG]http://*********ru/767529.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Спасибо, Саш 
> 
> Быть в 'милости' у отрицаний -
> И ненавидеть тех касаний.
> Быть невидимкою для плюсов -
> И жаждать этого союза.
> Несовпаденья - жуткий рок -
> Их миновать никто не смог.
> Когда мы счастье получаем,
> ...



Замечательное!  :flower: 
Ты всё ещё как-то подчёткиваешь картинками. :Aga: 
А я вот эту твою картинку увидела и вспомнилось мне:


*Не любил*

Не любил? 

Не любил... 
возможно, 
Я ни драк в кабаках 
и барах 
Ни попоев 
в сетях дорожных, 
Ни "спасенья" 
в девичьих чарах, 
За немного.. 
и за бесплатно... 

Не любил! 

Не искал. 
Не слышал 
Слов и плача наивных , 
странных... 
Не искал... 
Но нашёл. 
Так вышло. 

Было поздно... 
Но вскрыта рана... 
Снегом мелким крошился вечер 
Ты дыша серебром тумана 
Зябко кутала в шубку плечи. 

"Не подскажете..."- мне навстречу 
И как будто об жизнь споткнулась 
Фонари, как слепые свечи 
Над промёрзшим бульваром гнулись... 

Безсознания...Что мне делать ?! 
Безосознанно крик: "На помощь!" 
Помню , кадрами: вой сирены, 
Люди...время давно за полночь; 

Я в палате сижу больничной 
У совсем мне чужой кровати 
И как будто давно привычно 
Только как-то совсем не кстати 

Я ладошку твою сжимаю... 
Боже , -крохотную ледышку! 
Ком души напрокол ломаю, 
Как мольбой:"Ты, живи, малышка!..." 

Ты была мне совсем чужая. 
А теперь мотыльком весенним 
По квартире моей порхаешь... 
Несудьбы развевая тени... 

Скро год мы с тобой знакомы. 
Ты закончила класс десятый. 
Ты живёшь... у меня. Ты - дома. 
Только юность твоя распята. 

Я считаю почти секунды. 
Я встречаю тебя , как чудо. 
Как единственный луч надежды 
Жить до смерти которым буду... 

Только счастью настало время 
Распрщаться с моей особой. 
Ты ушла...Словно выстрел в темя. 
Ты осталась...за крышкой гроба. 

Мне остались воспоминанья- 
Бесконечная жизни ночь. 
Сердце...Память в нём не устанет 
Видеть вечно живую дочь... 

Я любил?... 
Я любил 
безмерно 
Лишь тебя-милый ангел счастья. 
Ты была мне ребёнком , 
первым. 
Но к судьбе твоей 
я 
безвластен... 

Я любил. 
Я любил! 
Я знаю... 
Но настало чего боялся. 
В моём доме , у входа к раю 
Выдох боли твоей остался... 
_уж извиняй, что я тута._ :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> *Не любил*


Господи...как откликнулось-то! всё, до последней строчки...
И вот здесь аж мурашки...



> *Я любил. 
> Я любил! 
> Я знаю... 
> Но настало чего боялся. 
> В моём доме , у входа к раю 
> Выдох боли твоей остался...*


Потрясающе...спасибо... :flower: 



> уж извиняй, что я тута.


Всегда рада :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Малина, обалдеть! Ну . . . Нет слов. ТАК тронуло. . .

----------


## Mishel

Очаровали божью душу.
Границы стран теперь нарушу,
Чтоб потеряться и забыться
В стране берёзового ситца. :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

Любовью был каждый 
хоть раз опьянён,
И скажет - да, самый 
прекрасный тот сон!
Жаль только, что 
вечность ему не дана...
Ну, разве что память 
в том так преданна.
А жизнь продолжает 
свой начатый бег,
И чаще бывает нам 
всем не до нег.
Чтоб выжить, порой, 
забываешь про "жить".
Печально, но факт. 
Тут уж не до "любить"...

[IMG]http://*********ru/769575.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*- Мам, мамочка, а зло не отдыхает? -
Простой вопрос застал меня врасплох...
- Оно всегда добру во всём мешает?
- Оно без стука входит на порог?
Как объяснить ребёнку, если даже взрослый
Себе не раз вопрос такой задал?
Вот почему хлеб мягкий станет чёрствый
Без упаковки? ведь, в тепле же пролежал?..
Растят детей своих родители в заботе,
Чтоб уберечь любовью, лаской их от зла!
А злу нет отдыха - оно всегда в работе
И круглосуточно творит свои дела:
Оно от зависти высушивает души
И превращает рай цветущий в горький ад,
Словами чёрными закладывает уши,
И сердца колокол впустую бьёт набат...
Добро есть - злу противоядие, но чтобы
Свет яркий тьму в душе преодолел,
Замкнуть злу рот, добру разбить оковы -
В счастливом мире жить Господь велел!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/747087.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

Оля,ну почему кнопка"спасибо" срабатывает только ОДИН раз?!!!!
Слов у меня не хватает,а спасибо только одно.Несправедливо.
Стихи-просто восторг!
Хорошая,честная рифма,
глубокий смысл и лёгкость в понимании и чтении.
Умница. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Ах, ромашечки-ромашки,
В лепестках - сердечка круг,
Кому - да, кому - промашка -
"Ты мой суженый иль друг?"
И безжалостно срывают
Пальцы нежность лепестков...
Так судьбу узнать желают,
Что спросить - хоть у цветов.
А цветы - природы чудо!
Загляни в их глубину -
Что увидишь, не забудешь,
Вдохнув жизни новизну.
Потому, что в сердце - тайна,
Все прекрасные мечты,
Только солнцу раскрывают
Лепестки свои цветы.
Нам у них бы поучиться,
Как дарить друг другу свет,
Лепестки рвать разучиться,
Больше "да" сказать, чем "нет".

[IMG]http://*********ru/825731.jpg[/IMG]


*CTARый*,
Алёш... :Oj: ... :flower:

----------


## CTARый

тема о ромашках...:rolleyes:

*Ромашковое лето*


Как хочется вернуться в то ласковое лето,
Где были только двое-вместе ты и я.
Где несколько вопросов остались без ответов,
И до сих пор загадкой остались для меня.

Но время во Вселенной летит неумолимо,
И те моменты счастья всё дальше с каждым днём.
Но хочется вернуться в ромашковое лето...
И вне закона времени,навек остаться в нём.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Стихи не нравиться не могут:
Они, как дети и цветы,
Даются милостию Бога – 
И в том залог их красоты.

----------


## PAN

> Ах, ромашечки-ромашки,
> В лепестках - сердечка круг,


Вспомнился К.Р.
Сила и простота...

----------


## Skadi

Из очень ранних...

*На пороге юности*

Игриво ветер волосы взъерошил,
В лицо легонько дунул и затих...
Щеки коснувшись, будто ненарочно,
Скользнул в окно и растворился вмиг.
Мальчишка ничего не замечает.
В глазах лишь грусть и лёгкая тоска...
Закат за лесом тихо догорает,
Садится солнце мягко в облака -
Природа медленно, спокойно засыпала...
И вдруг, как вздох, пронёсся шелест струн -
Запела скрипка, словно застонала,
И парня отвлекла от тайных дум.
Он вздрогнул и прислушался, а сердце
Забилось и растаяло в груди -
Оно прощалось с уходящим детством
И знало - встретит юность впереди.

[IMG]http://*********ru/815506.jpg[/IMG]
*CTARый*,
*yozhik67*,
*PAN*,
Алёша, Андрюша, Паша... :Oj: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

И очень красиво! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Уходит поезд...
Вслед ему смотреть - печаль.
Ты остаёшься,
А его уносит вдаль.
Такое чувство,
Что опять тебя забыли,
Не дождались,
С собою не пустили...
Вот потому
Люблю всегда встречать,
И с детства
Не любила провожать.
При встрече вмиг
Пересеклись наши пути,
Объединились,
И в дуэте нам идти.
При расставанье
Ещё вместе, но и врозь.
Слов недосказанность...
Увидимся ль?.. авось...
И можно чистый лист,
Как парус, развернуть
И на него
Излить всю разом грусть.
Кому - поможет,
А кому, быть может, нет.
И мысль: "Придёт ли
На стихи твои ответ?"

[IMG]http://*********ru/845232.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Между нами не счесть километров,
Слов, людей и различий не счесть.
Только я, невзирая на это,
Знаю – что-то меж нами всё ж есть. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

По скорости приближенная к свету,
Невосприимчива мысль к сети километров.
Она летит, навстречу ей - приветы -
То мысли тех, слова чьи не по ветру :smile:

----------


## Skadi

Мы ловим время, убежав от суеты,
И наверстать пытаемся в желаньях,
Которые, на наш взгляд, так просты
В осуществлении их в творческих дерзаньях.

Откуда ж ревность, как кинжал из-за угла,
Души пронзает метко беззащитность?
Cочатся ядом те безумные слова,
Любовь едва выносит эту дикость...

Непонимание. Мне больно. Но держусь.
Твои глаза далёкие такие,
И, взглядом "сквозь" пронизана, кажусь
Сама себе я шариком для кия.

О чём ты думаешь? позволь не разучиться,
Тепло поймав, не только греться в нём,
Но отражением его в твоих глазах светиться,
Быть где-то врозь, но в понимании - вдвоём!

[IMG]http://*********ru/797120.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Меня обидел ты
непониманьем.
Но боль растаяла,
ушла,
Когда прерывистым
дыханьем
Щеки коснулся. 
Как легла
Мне на плечо 
твоя ладонь -
Чуть сжались пальцы, 
ты шепнул:
"Звенит струна – 
её лишь тронь...
Свечу в душе 
я не задул..."

[IMG]http://*********ru/819667.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Передо мною на столе,
В красивой рамке на стекле -
Родное, милое лицо -
Красивой мама смотрится!
Глаза зелёные раскосы,
Припухлый рот, струятся кольца
Волос, касаясь нежных щёк...
В неё влюбиться каждый мог.
Не устоял вот и отец -
Моряк-подводник - удалец!
Ах, мама, ты теперь далече
Уж сколько лет...казалось, вечно
Ты будешь жить, любовь даря!
Другие виды на тебя
Имел Господь. И боль потери
Не излечить и не измерить.
Я дочку вот смогла родить,
Ей имя дать твоё носить,
Ты ж ей передала глаза!
Тут улыбаюсь - чудеса! -
Такие ж точно у меня,
Никто не скажет - не родня!
Смотрю на маму - показалось?
Глаза её в тот миг смеялись!

[IMG]http://*********ru/843038.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

> Cочатся ядом те безумные слова,
> Любовь едва выносит эту дикость...


Я знаю, сколько стоят напрасные слова,
Когда их произносят небрежные уста.
И пусть всё ложь и зависть, цена одна у них:
Вино обиды каждому, похмелье - на двоих.

----------


## Skadi

> Я знаю, сколько стоят напрасные слова,
> Когда их произносят небрежные уста.
> И пусть всё ложь и зависть, цена одна у них:
> Вино обиды каждому, похмелье - на двоих.


Небрежные слова - отравленные стрелы -
Вонзаются легко в души нагое тело.
Невидимые раны - лишь боль глаза терзает,
А на губах улыбка - вопросы отвлекает...

----------


## LenZ

> Не любил


Да, просто нет слов... И они тут лишние...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skadi*,
Оля!!!! Что сказать?! Стихи прекрасные! Всегда полны глубоким смыслом. Жизненностью. Мне очень нравятся твои стихи!

----------


## Skadi

Любить и прятать чувства - глупо,
Коли взаимные они...
Сей факт меня аж вводит в ступор, -
Ведь, если любишь, не гони!
Но гнать - не гонит, ранит больно...
За что? иль, может, просто так,
Забавы ради?....и, невольно,
Я сожалею: "Эх, чудак!"

[IMG]http://*********ru/843095.jpg[/IMG]
*LenZ*,
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Заметалась и спряталась в угол,
Вжалась, съёжилась, тихо дрожит...
Излечить тьма не может недуга -
В свете пламени плещется жизнь!
____________

...Пусть недолог свечи век, но, всё же,
Она сердцем горячим своим 
Защитит в мире мрака на стёжке,
По которой идти если. С ним.

[IMG]http://*********ru/802962.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Хорошо-то как в лесу! - 
осень!
Красоты душа испить
просит.
Городскую суету с себя
скинуть
И для всех внезапно как-бы
сгинуть.
Запах прелых листьев кружит
голову...
Как же гриб простой найти
здорово!
Зайчик солнечный поймать
ласковый,
Родника воды хлебнуть 
наскоро.
Журавлей услышать чудо-
песню,
Пожалеть, что ты не с ними
вместе.
Согласиться с их щемящей
грустью,
Не желать, что быстро грусть
отпустит.
Посильней прижать к себе
берёзку,
Паутины поймать нить-
полоску.
Затаив дыханье, просто
слушать,
Как природа-мать врачует
душу.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/831664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Забытый зонтик на скамейке в день дождливый...
Наверно, в мыслях потрясающе-счастливый
Сидел тут кто-то, улыбаясь под дождём,
Что был ему, ну, совершенно нипочём.

А, может, этот жёлтый зонтик самой Осени?
И очень тоже ей хотелось в небе просини?
Не всё же каплями по листьям ударять,
С бродягой-ветром у ветвей их отнимать!

Как бы то ни было, весёлый жёлтый зонтик
Красиво смотрится на серо-чёрном фоне!
Скорей всего, оставлен здесь он не случайно,
А, впрочем, пусть. Момент приятен милой тайны. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/845011.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Моя ладонь - в тепле мужской ладони,
Плечо слегка касается плеча...
Последний луч сейчас совсем утонет...
Вздохнуло море, что-то бормоча...
Луна, рассыпав золота дорожку,
Решила вдруг поцеловать тебя слегка,
Но вот промазала, проказница, немножко -
Попал в щёку и чуть выше - у виска...
Я улыбнулась, прикоснувшись к тем местам -
На пальцах след остался лунной пыли,
И я позволила стереть твоим губам
Ту пыль...они нежны так были!..
...А сказка-ночь свои шептала строки
О двух сердцах, что бились в унисон,
И Млечный Путь - седая поволока -
Ловил двух душ хрустальный перезвон...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/794878.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Имела время и возможность прогуляться по твоим страничкам... :Aga: 
Пришла с повинной:rolleyes:....ой что-то не то....:eek:
А ! Вот : пришла с просбой разрешить размещать твои стихи в нашем поэтическом уголке.  :Aga:  :Oj: 
Пжа-a-a-aлста... :flower: :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Алён, а что за поэтический уголок и где он находится, можешь поподробнее? заинтриговала...:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
> Алён, а что за поэтический уголок и где он находится, можешь поподробнее? заинтриговала...:smile:


На http://www.germany.ru есть возможность создания своей группы. 
Вот мы любители- ценители (коих немного) организовали такое дело  http://groups.germany.ru/367627 ...Делимся друг с другом "своим" и "близким".
Конечно будем рады если заглянешь к нам на огонёк. Только зарегистрироваться и... :Aga: 
Ну как?:smile:

----------


## yozhik67

> But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
> I have spread my dreams under your feet;
> Tread softly, because you tread on my dreams.


Имей расшитую я небесами ткань
Где солнечный и лунный свет сплелись
Лазурь и сумрак скорой ночи
С рассветной дымкою слились 
Я бросил бы её тебе под ноги 
Но беден я, и лишь свои мечты 
К твоим ногам я положить могу
Иди, но помни  - по мечтам ступаешь ты…

Вот, как-то так...

----------


## Skadi

*Had I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and the half-light,
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams under your feet;
Tread softly, because you tread on my dreams.*

Я очень люблю эпизод из фильма "Эквилибриум" с этим прекрасным стихотворением Йейтса (или Йетса)!
Андрюша, твой перевод этих строк - ещё один интересный вариант!  :flower: 
У меня вот такие переводы:

_Будь у меня в руках небесный шёлк,
Расшитый светом солнца и луны...
Прозрачный, тусклый или тёмный шёлк,
Беззвёздной ночи, солнца и луны.
Я шёлк бы расстилал у ног твоих.
Но я - бедняк, и у меня лишь грёзы...
И я простираю грёзы под ноги тебе!
Ступай легко, мои ты топчешь грёзы...

Имей я неба вышитого шелк
Цвета златых лучей и серебра свеченья,
Туманно-голубой и темно-синий шелк
Из света, тьмы и сумеречной тени
У ног твоих его бы расстелил
Но я бедняк, и все что есть - мечты мои
К твоим ногам я постелил мои мечты
Ступай же осторожно,
по моим мечтам
ступаешь ты. 

Будь у меня тончайшие шелка,
Что небеса расшили серебром и златом,
Ночною тьмою и сияньем дня
С игрой тонов рассвета и заката,
Устлать твой путь я ими был бы рад.
Но беден я, и лишь свои мечты
Смиренно я кладу к твоим ногам.
Будь осторожна – по мечтам ступаешь ты.

Владей небесной я парчой
Из золота и серебра, 
Рассветной и ночной парчой 
Из дымки, мглы и серебра, 
Перед тобой бы расстелил, - 
Но у меня одни мечты. 
Свои мечты я расстелил; 
Не растопчи мои мечты.

Имел бы я небом шитую ткань,
А в ней - золотой и серебряный свет;
Темную, синюю, тусклую ткань,
Дней и ночей полумрак-полусвет:
Их расстелил бы под ноги тебе,
Но беден я, у меня лишь мечты.
Я бросил мечты под ноги тебе -
Мягко ступай на мои мечты.

Будь у меня плетеный райский ковер,
Тканный золотым и серебристым светом,
Синий, темный иль черный ковер
Ночи, дня иль полусвета
Я расстелил бы его перед твоими ногами,
Но я нищ, и у меня есть лишь мои мечты,
Которые я распластал перед тобой;
Cтупай помягче, ведь ты идешь по моим мечтам._
________________________
А ещё...я люблю вот эти строки:

*Красу твою любивших,
Мне не счесть.
Любил кто искренне, кто нет - не разочту.
Но что любил души твоей мечту,
Чреду печалей на лице - один лишь есть.*
________________________
*I bow in homage to your talent to translate :smile:*

----------


## MOPO

> Я очень люблю эпизод из фильма "Эквилибриум" с этим прекрасным стихотворением Йейтса (или Йетса)!


Неожидал! Приятно удивлен!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-rk...eature=related

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
Благодарю Вас! kiss :flower:  
Лев, знаете...моё самое любимое танго - из фильма *"Scent of a woman"* ("Запах женщины" или "Аромат женщины") с Аль Пачино  :flower:  Если Вы смотрели...помните то место, где он танцует божественное танго "Por Una Cabeza" с Габриэль Анвар? :rolleyes: Это танго...эта музыка...её не передать словами - только слушать! она - моя самая любимая ... http://files.mail.ru/TDQMFA

----------


## Skadi

> Ну как?


Заглянула к вам на огонёк, понравилось. Тебя увидела - приятно :smile: :flower: 
Ответ положительный :wink:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрей, я тоже иногда делаю переводы полюбившихся строк с английского.
Но очень редко. Потому что, это очень сложно. А стихи переводить сложнее вдвойне.
Вот мой перевод любимых строк Йетса:
*"...Но беден я - владею лишь мечтами; 
Мечты свои стелю к твоим ногам; 
Ступай же бережно - ступаешь по мечтам."*

----------


## yozhik67

> I bow in homage to your talent to translate


Спасибо, конечно, за такие слова :Oj: , но, честно говоря, это был, так сказать, "минутный" перевод - чтобы сделать  из него что-то приличное:wink: надо этим жить какое-то время, а этого самого времени-то... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Согласна, Андрюш. О времени... 

_________________________
Из времени студенчества...

Открыт рояль -
Он приглашает, ждёт как-будто,
И клавиши и манят, и зовут.
Ты прикоснись к ним ласково, и чутко
Они желание души твоей поймут.
Ты петь готова от того, что солнце
Купает зайчиков в сверкающем пруду,
Что девушка-берёзка, их погладив,
Смеётся весело, пуская в синеву!
На это звонким, мелодичным переливом
Ответит звуков быстрый водопад.
Чуть успокоясь в мягкой, нежной песне,
Волной нахлынет он и вновь бежит назад...
Ты улыбнёшься, и, восторга скрыть не смея,
Лучистым светом загорят глаза -
Ведь это счастье, если голос сердца
С душою музыки сольётся навсегда!

[IMG]http://*********ru/794745.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Слова...лишь букв полны.
А смысл? да то ж слова.
Лишь внутренние звоны
Важны. Поймёшь? едва ль..._

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Слова...лишь букв полны.
> А смысл? да то ж слова.
> Лишь внутренние звоны
> Важны. Поймёшь? едва ль...



Слова , как ветер:- сказал...и нет.
Слова , как солнце : тепло и свет.
Слова, как омут: ни зги, ни дна...
Без слов... бывает Любовь бедна.... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Слова, как ветер...
> Слова, как солнце...
> Слова, как омут...
> Без слов...


*Я не люблю ирать словами,
Я их ласкаю. Они сами
Рождают строки - к ряду ряд.
Бывает, что красив фасад,
Но только внешняя красивость
Лишь подчеркнёт, что утаилось
От взгляда, брошенного вскользь,
На то, что строками звалось...*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я не люблю ирать словами,
> Я их ласкаю. Они сами
> Рождают строки - к ряду ряд.
> Бывает, что красив фасад,
> Но только внешняя красивость
> Лишь подчеркнёт, что утаилось
> От взгляда, брошенного вскользь,
> На то, что строками звалось...


*Hо всё-же*

Небо - пух в золотую горошку.
Из сиренево-синих ночей 
Боль к душе протоптала дорожку
Я ж судьбе целовала ладошку:
Пусть не мой ты...но всё-же ничей.

Не вернуть. Не забыть. Не оставить
Ту надежду которой жива...
Осень в золото лето расплавит
И зима ничего не исправит...
*Так, как это могли бы слова.:*rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Хорошо-то как в лесу! - 
> осень!
> Красоты душа испить
> просит.


Оля, прекрасно!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Я не люблю играть словами,
> Я их ласкаю. Они сами
> Рождают строки - к ряду ряд.


Всё пишу и сочиняю.
Что, откуда… сам не знаю.
Может, я лишь повторяю
То, что мне с небес читают?

----------


## Skadi

*Возможно, это нашептали небеса...
Улыбкой полнятся сейчас мои глаза -
Бывает, люди далеко, а мысли рядом.
Приятно так вот совпадать. Кому-то надо
Там, высоко, из Книги Жизни дарить строки -
По одному, чтоб были мы не одиноки...*

----------


## PAN

> Я не люблю ирать словами,
> Я их ласкаю.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Skadi

*Мы в детстве все любили сказки,
Читали их - горели глазки!
Иван-Дурак всё делать мог:
Одну узнать из трёх дорог,
Разбить врага, на печке лёжа,
Спасти того, кто всех дороже.
В кипящем плавать молоке,
С кащеем драться налегке.
Убитым быть и возродиться,
Благодаря живой водице.
Да, с волшебством ему везло,
Чтоб победило добро зло...
Взрослели мы, взрослели сказки,
Но продолжали гореть глазки:
Малыш и Карлсон, Винни-Пух,
Солдат с одной ногой из двух,
Лис серебристый, Лобо, Вулли -
В рассказах зло свистели пули...
И не всегда конец счастливый
Венчал историю. Правдиво
Всё было. Слёзы сохли в книжках -
То впечатлительные слишком
Читали их. А время шло
И радость сказок забрало.
Реальный мир серьёзен слишком.
Но, всё ж, девчонкой иль мальчишкой
В душе, а взрослыми снаружи
Кто быть умеет, тот не тужит.
Он помнит, что герой из сказки
Всегда зажечь сумеет глазки.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/806817.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Послушай - я  ‘Элегию’ сыграю -
Наполнишься души очарованьем.
Как музыкант, и я влиянье знаю,
Чтоб тяготился тем же расстояньем
И ненавидел эти звёзды в одиночку,
И запах только твой в своей постели,
Страдал, что запятую вместо точки
Нельзя поставить там, где мы хотели б...
Всё это музыки пленительное царство,
Где мы живём, испив из чаши вдохновенья
Вне музыки подвластны мы коварству
Попасть из Солнца в темноту сомнений...
Порою кажется, что всё так исполнимо,
И струны в нас смеются, как шальные!
И достижимость счастья ощутимо,
Где темы главные - две нити золотые!
И тишина – прекрасным фоном solo мысли:
Всё для любви - к ней сводится в итоге!
Стояли двое как, себя в объятьях стиснув,  -
Смотрели, усмехаясь грустно, боги…

[IMG]http://*********ru/850902.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Мечтать - не запретить,
Не разучиться верить,
Уметь понять, простить,
Боль на себя примерить.
Дослушать откровение,
Услышать - что не вслух,
Преодолеть сомнение,
Одно приняв из двух.
Ценить в стремленьи времени
Кратчайший мига срок,
Довольной быть мгновеньями,
Желая даль дорог!

[IMG]http://*********ru/842736.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Счастье двух - дуэта звук -
Близко так, что сердца стук
В нём, в тебе - нельзя понять,
Разве крепче лишь обнять,
Прорасти, проникнуть глубже
И себя в НЁМ обнаружить!*

http://files.mail.ru/2AROSE

[IMG]http://*********ru/824127.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Стукнет мне в окно тихонько
Ветер
И фонариком Луны 
Посветит:
- Выходи! пойдём с тобой
Побродим,
Прозвучать не дай ты грустной
Ноте.
Расскажу тебе все тайны
Света,
Вновь вернутся к тебе звуки
Лета!
Стань свободной, не томи ты
Душу,
Есть же сердце - его песню
Слушай!

[IMG]http://*********ru/830303.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Стукнет мне в окно тихонько
> Ветер
> И фонариком Луны 
> Посветит:
> - Выходи! пойдём с тобой
> Побродим,
> Прозвучать не дай ты грустной
> Ноте.
> Расскажу тебе все тайны
> ...


Прихвачу с собой свой зонтик
старый
Принимая вызов ночи-
карой...
Холодом обнимет плащ
за плечи
И не веря в то , тебя я 
встречу...-
Чувство обжигающее 
душу.
Я пришла испить, прозреть...
послушать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Алён, помнишь, я обещала тебе сфоткать студента, который будет читать твои стихи на нашем Дне Знаний? вот ссылка: http://upwap.ru/551691 - он в белой рубашке :smile: ну....и ещё там есть один, небезызвестный тебе, чел...:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Есть же сердце - его песню
> Слушай!


 :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

http://files.mail.ru/YNV7UW

[IMG]http://*********ru/823141.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*, Оля - зря ты тогда к Виталичу не поехала  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, Оля - зря ты тогда к Виталичу не поехала


[IMG]http://*********ru/789349.jpg[/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/S816U2

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Вот вот! И я про это!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

http://files.mail.ru/4TAIFT

[IMG]http://*********ru/836452.jpg[/IMG]

Созданье божье - человек -
Живёт давно, из века в век.
Он многое приобретает,
Но и не меньшее теряет.
Разумный с самого начала,
Творит он глупостей немало
И, помня: "слово ранить может" 
Играет им частенько всё же.
Зачем? порой не знает сам,
Себя казнит, мол, стыд и срам!
Забыл он главное - дана
Нам жизнь на раз - всего одна!
А рождены мы, чтоб любить
И жизни каждый миг ценить!

----------


## yozhik67

> И, помня: "слово ранить может" 
> Играет им частенько всё же.


Когда проклятия уже сорваться с губ твоих готовы,
Не забывай, что иногда бывает гибельным и слово.
Не забывай, что беспрестанно, переходя из света в мрак,
Над нами ангелы кружатся, произнося: «Да будет так!»

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрей!..
мне так хотелось, что ты появился именно сейчас!..
спасибо, Господи.....

 [IMG]http://*********ru/790372.jpg[/IMG]




> Над нами ангелы кружатся, произнося: «Да будет так!»


*Падший Ангел с Хранителем - сводные братья,
У них разные души и разные "платья".
Если первый в паденье забыл о прощеньи,
То второй Бога молит душе дать спасенье.
*

----------


## yozhik67

> Забыл он главное - дана
> Нам жизнь на раз - всего одна!


Мы так к себе относимся порою,
Как будто лет по тысяче живём.
И жизнь проходит тихо стороною,
Пока мы строим планы на неё.

----------


## Skadi

> И жизнь проходит тихо стороною,
> Пока мы строим планы на неё.


Ты прав - не надо много планов.
Пусть хочется нырнуть за горизонт,
Но оглядись - ты в поле из тюльпанов,
И жаворонок песню с неба льёт
Тебе на плечи. И так сладко пахнут травы!
И это небо, это солнце - всё твоё.
Дыши сейчас, люби сейчас и - прочь уставы!
Не забывай про этот день, глядя вперёд.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Алён, помнишь, я обещала тебе сфоткать студента, который будет читать твои стихи на нашем Дне Знаний? вот ссылка: http://upwap.ru/551691 - он в белой рубашке  ну....и ещё там есть один, небезызвестный тебе, чел...


Огромное спасибо , что не забыла обо мне. :Oj: 
Спасибо и тому парнишке в белой рубашке... и самое главное тому, знакомому мне человеку - тебе солнышко! :flower: 
Вы просто молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Тебе спасибо за необыкновенно интересную поэзию - очень много нахожу в ней для себя, многое откликается - приятно  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Сказал однажды нам Моэм,
Что жизнь - театр, а не Эдем.
Мы эту фразу осознали,
Правдивою её признали.
Всё верно, мы играем роли:
В больнице мы иль где-то в поле,
Встал за прилавком - продавец,
На сцене кто поёт? певец!
Учитель - в школе. Кто в полёте?
Не ошибёмся мы в пилоте.
Меняют все попеременно -
Без остановки, нощно, денно -
Мужчины, женщины те маски,
Играют роли в былях, сказках.
Смеются, плачут в масках глазки,
Потоки слёз смывают краски.
Улыбки все - сплошной оскал...
"О, Боже, чем же мир наш стал???" -
Воскликнет одинокий глас
И завершит: "Спаси ты нас!"

[IMG]http://*********ru/830087.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Прошу у Господа - пожалуйста,
Позволь хотеть мне самой малости -
Позволь мне раствориться в нежности
И стать звеном в цепи у Вечности...

http://files.mail.ru/ZOM1H0


[IMG]http://*********ru/835243.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Это стихотворение посвящено 
моему другу-монаху*

Прекрасный этот монастырь
Моим стал другом - так же, как и ты!
Его полей очаровала ширь
И то, как утром любят пить росу цветы.
В глазах озёр - небес голубизна,
В них чайкам нравится смотреть, как в зеркала.
Здесь каждое мгновенье - новизна,
И говорят века, когда звонят колокола.
К себе зовут священные места
Припасть к источнику животворящих сил,
Чтоб душу исцелила красота,
Чтобы Господь за все грехи простил!
Так и случилось – и заслуга в том твоя –
Согласен с этим фактом ты иль нет,
Мне лишь позволено, улыбку затая,
Меж слов молитвенных шепнуть тебе: «Привет!»

----------


## Skadi

Преданный друг легко
Уйдёт от соблазна муз,
Умный друг ни за что
Не подарит упрёков груз.
Молча он примет мой
Сердца тревожный стук,
Всё понимающий взгляд 
Легко рассеет испуг.
Руку протянет с улыбкой,
Сердцу подарит тепло.
Склонясь на его плечо,
Вздохну: "Как мне повезло!"

[IMG]http://*********ru/802317.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Олечка! Привет! Давненько не списывались! Прочитала твои стихи... Снова - тепло и приятно на душе... Родное... Открываю тебя для себя каждый раз по-новому. Ты очень блистательна и многогранна, как бриллиант! Спасибо за приятные мгновенья!  :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Здравствуй, Ольга! Писала тебе на страничке Дианы! Почитала стихи-зависть взяла (очень - очень белая!) Откуда силы-то берутся! Я - инвалид умственного труда (надеюсь, временно). Пиши, что новенького!

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
Галчон, привет! соскучилась по тебе ужасно! Я сейчас вся в конкурсе "Алло, мы ищем таланты!" Супер! столько новых талантов среди студентов нового набора! поют как! и парни есть преотличнейшие  :Ok:  Вчера прошёл первый тур (солисты, дуэты, инструменты и танцы). Сегодня стартуют художники, актёры и юные поэты. Кстати, очень много хороших стихов у новеньких студентов! Обязательно выложу их у себя (или у Дианы, если она будет не против). Иной раз думаешь - "Какие же молодцы, детки наши!" Творят они, не смотря на своё увечье....КАКИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!
Целую тебя - выбрось плохие мысли из головы, всё ещё будет и не один раз! kiss :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вчера прошёл первый тур (солисты, дуэты, инструменты и танцы). Сегодня стартуют художники, актёры и юные поэты. Кстати, очень много хороших стихов у новеньких студентов! Обязательно выложу их у себя (или у Дианы, если она будет не против). Иной раз думаешь - "Какие же молодцы, детки наши!" Творят они, не смотря на своё увечье....КАКИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!


Не пропадай надолго! (...и прекрасные строки с картинками  не забудь принести! :Ok: )
Удачи  всeм и во всём  прекрасного настроения!...:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Не пропадай надолго! (...и прекрасные строки с картинками  не забудь принести!)
> Удачи  всeм и во всём  прекрасного настроения!...


Алён, спасибо! Обожаю моменты, когда вижу вас с Галчоной kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Олечка! Видела картинку на страничке Малинки (Леди Осень) - суперрррр!!!!! Ты всегда так тонко и точно подбираешькартинки!!! Очень красиво!!!!! Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Я сохраню на память жёлтый лист -
Его твои крутили нервно пальцы.
Пусть знаю о тебе, что эгоист,
Что не любил - уж поздно удивляться.
Смотрю на лист. Подумав, отпускаю -
Хранить, собой придуманную, быль,
Конечно, глупо. Понимаю. Улетает
Тот жёлтый лист, крутил который ты.

[IMG]http://*********ru/915958.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Вот, откопал...

Почему мы грустим, когда лист облетает,
На траве поседевшей разжигая костры -
Это просто природа жизни круг завершает,
Молчаливо надеясь на милость весны.
Человека ничто от зимы не спасает,
Мы уходим, порой неприлично юны.
И, сгорая листвой, за собой оставляем
Жар любви, пепел слов и желания дым...
Только жизнь такова, что по парку гуляя,
Кто-то девушке так же подарит цветы.
И сгоревших надежд горький запах вдыхая,
Будет так же любить, как любили и мы...

----------


## Skadi

> Вот, откопал...


Андрюша  :flower: 



> Почему мы грустим, когда лист облетает...


*Почему мы грустим,
Видя листьев круженье?
Знаем - неотвратим
Миг печальный паденья.
Так же наши мечты,
От рожденья крылаты,
Упадут с высоты,
Как и листья, когда-то.
Грустно от пониманья:
Жизнь - не вечное пламя,
И придёт расставанье
С теми, в ком прорастали.
Ветки листья роняют,
Ветер с ними играет...
Осень всё же пленяет
Своей грустью, бывает.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/868637.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Когда-нибудь на тысячи частичек
Я распадусь, душе освободив
Полёт, её саму не обезличив,
Наоборот, своею сутью наделив.

Останусь в ней, проникнуть чтобы в Вечность,
И в светомузыке космических миров
Вдруг ощутить пронзительную нежность
Воспоминаний о любви земных ветров...

[IMG]http://*********ru/858428.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Как память послушна,
Как мысли быстры...
Ты - ветер мой южный
Для зимней поры!
Улыбка не сходит 
С лица моего,
Всё делать - выходит,
И ночью - светло.
С мечтою и раньше
Дружила всегда,
Сейчас понимаешь -
Есть разница, да!
Когда создаёшь ты 
Тот образ сама,
Не знаешь, найдёшь ли
То, что создала
Ты в жизни. Невольно
Тускнеет мечта,
И хлещутся больно
Два белых крыла
О вольность Пространства...
Но образ живой
Даёт постоянство
Мечте неземной:
Реальны глаза,
Этот голос и руки...
Летят к небесам
В потрясении звуки!..
Хмельной от любви быть -
Реальное счастье!
Дуэта крепка нить -
Не рвётся ненастьем!

[IMG]http://*********ru/915824.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Совпадут ли грёзы наяву
Двух?
Обмануть ли сможем тишину
Вслух?
Сбережём ли в случае из ста
раз?
Чтоб стал песней навсегда
В нас?
Чтоб тепло дарил души
Храм...
Каждый пусть из нас решит
Сам.

----------


## smychok

Оля, всё просто потрясающе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я за пойском нового пропустил очень многое(((( Прошагал по страничкам... и всё же я обажаю осень, я не могу оставаться равнодушным к падающим листьям...
 Спасибо за покой!!! И поздравляю с новым набором)))

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*
И новыми талантами)))

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,Сашенька, спасибо, милый, за твою тонко чувствующую душу. Ты очень хороший человек, и мне невероятно приятно, что один из самых искренних людей входит в число моих форумских друзей  :flower: 
Да, ты прав. Осень - потрясающее время года, и лично для меня она связана с периодом "раскладывания всего по полочкам". Как ни странно, но именно осенью находится время для многочисленных пеших прогулок по аллеям города, парку или небольшим рощицам, где хочется побыть одной, думая о многом или, наоборот, не думая ни о чём... просто с наслаждением ощущать, что видишь такое многоцветие природы, и сам факт, что ты видишь всё это и получаешь удовольствие, вызывает сильнейшее желание жить с новой силой...:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/908459.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Я прошу тебя, Осень-сударыня,
Золотой листвой всю забросай меня,
Позволь стать мне любимой берёзкою,
Самой скромной и внешне неброскою.
Насладиться чтоб светлою грустью,
Когда ветер-бродяга отпустит
Мои волосы-ветви из рук своих,
Приучив быть обласканной силой их.
Я прошу тебя, Осень-сударыня,
Разноцветье огня пусть, обняв меня,
Зацелует, излечит всю боль души...
Возвращать потом память мне не спеши.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/910519.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

> Совпадут ли грёзы наяву
> Двух?


Оля, Потрясающе!!!!  :flower:

----------


## goluba

> Когда-нибудь на тысячи частичек
> Я распадусь, душе освободив
> Полёт, её саму не обезличив,
> Наоборот, своею сутью наделив.
> 
> Останусь в ней, проникнуть чтобы в Вечность,
> И в светомузыке космических миров
> Вдруг ощутить пронзительную нежность
> Воспоминаний о любви земных ветров...
> ...


Потрясающе!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Потрясающе!!!!





> Потрясающе!!!





> всё просто потрясающе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Присоединяюсь............ :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Попросить бы с тобою проститься
Хлада у родниковой водицы.
Попросить бы с потерей смириться
Ив  умение, плача, молиться.

Закружи меня, время, безвременьем,
Успокой меня, Боже, знамением,
Что душа моя - песня-скиталица -
Тебе в целом хорошею кажется.

Я напьюсь родниковой водицы,
Но с тобой не смогу распроститься,
Видно, сердце горячее слишком,
И в двух темах дуэта нет лишней.

[IMG]http://*********ru/866538.jpg[/IMG]
*smychok*,
*LenZ*,
*Ольвия*,
*goluba*,
*Ребята...милые мои мальчики и девочки...спасибо* kiss :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Ура, ребята! сегодня был замечательный концерт! все наши студенты уже со вчерашнего вечера (а я подглядывала :rolleyes:) развешивали на двери кабинетов поздравительные адреса и шарики (так здорово!), а сегодня - море цветов, подарков, улыбок, приятных слов!..ну, а в актовом - столпотворение сменилось странно-непривычной тишиной...а, нет...ура, пришли мои солисты - самые любимые! всё-таки, не зря этот праздник - День Учителя! хотя, без студентов и преподавателей, ведь, нет :wink:

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*,
Олечка! С днём учителя!!! Я тоже педагог по образованию. Преподавала в школе больше 5 лет. С праздником!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ТЕБЯ!!!

[IMG]http://s15.******info/5e51a230b545185ec20990d906b50603.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*,
*Malina sladkaja*,

  [IMG]http://*********ru/857318.jpg[/IMG]

:smile:

----------


## yozhik67

Оля, с праздником!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  (большие букеты не умею вставлять:frown:)

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюша, спасибо! kiss Для меня самое главное - ты здесь - вот мне и радость! :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Ольчик, с праздником!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Оленька, спасибо, милая!  :flower: 
Настроение сейчас вот такое :rolleyes:

 [IMG]http://*********ru/872463.jpg[/IMG]

Сегодня едем с ребятами на природу - 
грибов понабрать и просто отдохнуть - 
у костра посидеть, песни попеть под гитару, 
чайку попить чабрецового из котелка,
 пообщаться друг с другом и с ... осенью :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Смотрите,не замерзните! Я утром погулять вышла,ушки замерзли. . . :-)

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Дианка, мы ж неизбалованные, мы ж - привычные к походным условиям, закалённые люди :wink: Всё будет  :Ok: 
Как ты?  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Не надо сетовать на жизнь,
Мол, не везло мне, не сложилось,
И что не светит впереди,
Чтоб к лучшему всё изменилось.
Мы любим на судьбу спихнуть
Ошибки наши и паденья.
Возможно, жизни в том и суть -
Нет указателей к везенью.
Короткий срок земной у нас,
А дальше что - Господь лишь знает.
Нет второй жизни про запас -
Жаль, поздно это понимают.
Поймать мгновенья красоты -
Природы ли иль отношений -
Как удивительно просты
На деле большинство решений.
Уходит путь за горизонт,
Мы по нему - бегом иль шагом -
Один всем колокольный звон
Венчает жизненную сагу.
А потому - ценить, что есть
И не желать чего-то много.
"Хлеб наш насущный даждь нам днесь" -
Не забывать молиться Богу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/892977.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Не надо сетовать на жизнь,


Супер!!! Вначале хотел пару строчек выделить, но потом прочитывал и перечитывал снова и снова и понял, что это стихо разорвать нельзя!!!! Просто щикарно и ... очень вовремя!!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Супер!!! Вначале хотел пару строчек выделить, но потом прочитывал и перечитывал снова и снова и понял, что это стихо разорвать нельзя!!!! Просто шикарно и ... очень вовремя!!!!




Оленька, и мне добавить нечего. :Oj: 
Именно так! :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Мы просим Осень:
"Погоди чуть-чуть, подруга!
Не стой, конечно,
но и не спеши..."
Как ни крути, 
не скрыть в душе испуга,
И перед зеркалом
уже не мельтешим.
Седые волосы - лишь красить,
все не вырвать,
Морщинок лучики
не молодят лица.
Втираешь крем,
ну, разве не до дыр лишь,
И часто вслух:
"Храни, Господь, отца!"
Один остался 
у меня родитель,
И потому ещё
ребёнок я, хоть мать.
Приятно каждому -
пусть вслух и не хотите,
Себя в душе 
ребёнком ощущать.
Бывает так,
что сын идёт в сторонке,
И с дочкой я,
как молодая - не отнять.
Сын усмехается:
"Мамуль, ты как девчонка!"
Я улыбаюсь -
научился понимать.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/882771.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

Странно - вроде под этим стихо подписывался...

----------


## Витка

> Принимаешь рассвет,
> Сохраняя любимого спящим,
> Потихоньку любуясь
> Им, до боли желанным, родным,


Оля, спасибо, описала мои чувства!!!




> И куда б судьба
> Ни бросала нас,


почему-то музыка пришла.... Хотя, уверена, что ты уже написала на эти слова свою мелодию :)))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Не прячь глаза,
> давай поговорим.


 и это



> Там мелкий дождь? а где любимый зонт?


Отлично!!!

----------


## Skadi

> почему-то музыка пришла.... Хотя, уверена, что ты уже написала на эти слова свою мелодию :)))


Ох, как мне нравится твой статус! супер! молодец :wink: :Ok: 
А вот насчёт музыки...не думала о ней. Звучали только строки, Вик. Наверно, это потому, что сейчас у меня куча всяких песен в голове...не своих - к двум конкурсам готовимся :smile: Даже рэп приходится прослушивать...:rolleyes: 
Параллельно вовсю идёт подготовка к посвящению в студенты....здесь - масса переделанных песен...короче, "вакханальный" период  :Aga: 




> Странно - вроде под этим стихо подписывался...


Саш, да фик с ней...со странностью - не обращай внимания :wink:

----------


## Витка

> Прохожий пусть проходит


Написала просто, как есть!!!



> Монастыри России -


представляю после чего это было написано!!! класс!!!
*sendaysa*, *Skadi*, очень приятно  читать ваши диалоги :)))




> Вы свои оберегайте половинки -
> В них - души свет, радости слезинки.
> Если есть они, всё можно пережить,
> Не устанут и глаза тогда светить!


Берегите ваши половинки!
Пусть не засорят соринки
Эти светлые ощущения
И любви двух душ переплетения!!!




> А вот насчёт музыки...не думала о ней.


Я тоже не думала, самО пришло... Я счастлива, что стало приходить!!!
И ещё, пришло время и добралась до твоей темы стихотворной, посему, сразу извиняюсь, что будет подряд много комментариев... Пока всё не прочту...

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, честно? - я тебя ждала. Давно  :Aga:  Знаю, что ты - честный и светлый человек, поэтому мне вдвойне приятно, что ты заглянула ко мне. Ты права. Во многом. И о монастыре. Там я оживаю, там - залечиваю все свои раны души и черпаю новые силы для новых свершений :smile:
Не смей бросать писать стихи, слышишь? Открой свою тему. Уверена, этого хотят многие твои друзья  :flower: 
И пиши так, как того требует твоя душа :smile:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, я лучше у вас - у друзей... Ведь, это только благодаря вам я начала писать стихи!!! Оля, прости, но тему я не готова снова открыть... Тогда был период диалога в стихах с другом, ты же знаешь... Теперь всё изменилось в жизни...
Ну, вот прибежала, резко пришло... Это без комментариев... Просто так... Остатки вчерашнего настроения, знаю, ты поймёшь!

Зарастает душа,
Тины следом огонь покрывая
И бреду не спеша
Я на грани меж адом и раем

И не знаю, куда повернуть
Стрелку жизни. Боюсь ошибиться
Жаль, что прошлого не вернуть
В настоящем - нельзя находиться

Жизни нет, но ведь выбор сейчас
Нужен больше чем воздух, он - сила
И куда заведёт он подчас?
Выслушай и помоги! Я - могила!

----------


## Skadi

> Жаль, что прошлого не вернуть
> В настоящем - нельзя находиться
> 
> Жизни нет, но ведь выбор сейчас
> Нужен больше чем воздух, он - сила
> И куда заведёт он подчас?
> Выслушай и помоги! Я - могила!



...Жаль, что прошлого не вернуть,
В настоящем - должны находиться.

Что и делаем - дышим, живём,
Так же верим, страдаем. Так хочется
Оживить то, о чём мы поём,
Душу вырвать из тьмы одиночества...

*Витка*,
Я поняла, Вик! Держись - всё будет хорошо, увидишь  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> И взрослее став
> Ценим мы сильней
> Чувств взаимный сплав
> Нежности ночей


очень хорошо!!!



> Давно легендой стала верность лебедей,


И как пара белых голубей
Вы любите друг друга сильней!!!
Растворив своё чувство в вечности,
Беспредельной бесконечности!!!



> Прекрасна мысль - не зря я родилась!


Не зря ты родилась, я знаю,
Чтоб показать дорогу к раю
Заблудшим душам в мире сим.
Пусть путь твой небом благословИм!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Мы с тобой вдвоём попались -
> Я, Ты.


Оля, очень классно!!! Уже потихоньку себе копирую милые сердцу стихи...



> Наконец-то хоть где-то не стеб!!!


Думаю, что не только здесь... Но здесь очень душевно, уютно и тепло - это верно и это притягивает к себе!!!



> Ещё хотела б я любимой быть в дни века
> Самою жизнью, а не только человеком...


Именно так и надо любить!!!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> Кто объяснит: в чём тот источник силы,
> Что помогает жить и главного хотеть:
> Чтоб Ваш любимый жил с другою милой,
> Любимой им, в счастливом браке. Чтобы треть


Очень сильно!!!




> Ликовать, что не избежала дара
> Настоящую любовь найти однажды!


И это тоже страстно и прекрасно!!!




> И где-то ждёт, конечно,
> Тот, для кого ты - та!


вдохновляет!!!

*Добавлено через 27 минут*



> Зори вышиты алой вышивкой,
> Солнце нежится в облаках.


Как былинное сказание...




> Пусть сбудется лучшее только
> Для всех моих верных друзей!


Взаимно!!!

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*



> Законы жизни таковы -
> Игрушки мы в руках Судьбы.


Судьба - творение такое,
Меняется из года в год
И настроенье никакое,
Но всё пройдёт, да, всё пройдёт!!!




> Тупая боль разит картечью.


тупая боль бывает сладкой
И кажется мне это всё загадкой...




> Что делать тем двоим? а верить
> И принимать из первых рук,
> И не желать пойти проверить,
> Сколь искренен твой лучший друг!


Да, вера, правда - дружбы символ это!
Как жаль, что пролетело лето...
И удержать вы дружбу не смогли!
Забудь про всё, не лги себе, не лги!!!




> Чтоб выжить, порой,
> забываешь про "жить".
> Печально, но факт.
> Тут уж не до "любить"...


 Про вечность в любви - ты права, я не спорю...
Коснись лишь плеча своею рукою
И смело , легко поддержи, не тая,
А просто, и чисто, по дружбе, любя...

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> Не любил


Очень  больно, но наполенно безмерной любовью!!! Спасибо за прекрасные чувства!

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*
Словно нитью судьбы обвенчана
И пиджак мой тобою пропах
Я счастливая, ведь я - твоя женщина
И пусть будет по жизни так!




> Мамочке...


очень душевно!!!

----------


## Витка

> Хорошо-то как в лесу!


Хорошо-то как вчера
было,
Разговор наш о душАх
в силе
Не забуду никогда
время,
Что кружило в никуда
бремя...
и несём легко его
в музу
превращая, как светлО.
в лузу
загоняем страхи тень,
в лето
видим сквозь туман просвет
этот.





> ...А сказка-ночь свои шептала строки
> О двух сердцах, что бились в унисон,
> И Млечный Путь - седая поволока -
> Ловил двух душ хрустальный перезвон...


А на плече лишь от руки горячий след остался,
Я помню, как ты ласково и нежно улыбался!!!
И глядя в синеву небес мы загадали,
То, что мы в жизни от себя не ожидали!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Послушай - я ‘Элегию’ сыграю -


Я помню ты Рахманинова мне играл с такою страстью,
Любовью жили мы тогда, нам по плечу былИ напасти..
Теперь мы стали взрослыми, ушло куда-то детство...
Жаль, что в твоих объятиях мне больше не согреться!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Looking In - Mariah Carey - очень понравилась песня, спасибо большое!!! Сама бы на неё не наткнулась...

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
*Skadi*, спасибо за новую аватарку, догадываюсь, откуда она! Прелестно!




> Я сохраню на память жёлтый лист -


А лист, вдруг, ветром унесло,
Как будто не было его и вовсе,
Подумала: "Да, верно, повезло!"
И в сердце появилась осень

Не грустная, дождливая слегка,
А дождь - мне нежность тихую напоминает
Заряд от ласкового взгляда-огонька,
Что не забыт, а в его сердце до сих пор страдает...

И улыбнусь, навстречу ветру,
Полному дождей и светлых грёз,
Задумаюсь и вновь поверю мэтру
Придуманного принца в море слёз...

*Добавлено через 49 минут*



> Видно, сердце горячее слишком,
> И в двух темах дуэта нет лишней.


Дуэтом споём мы над бездною
Ту песню прощальную, вешнюю
Последний лишь раз насладимся
Мы музы свободною птицей
И пред полётом расстанемся,
Чтоб, вдруг, откровенно раскаяться.
С любимым проститься. Сквозь пение
Друг другу отдать откровение!
Мы иногда лишь на срыве
Признаться в любви можем, в мире,
В созвучье, и душ унисоне - 
Жестоко так в мИрах законе.

----------


## Витка

Нам без любви нет жизни даже в мире бренном,
И в творчестве мы воплощаем всё нетленном,
Чтобы оно за нас признало и открыло,
То, что в душе горит, что сердце не раскрыло.

----------


## Skadi

*Она нежна, она красива,
Её лицо всегда так живо
И отражает настроенье,
Души малейшее движенье.
Хороший, добрый человечек -
Вот впечатленье с "Садко" встречи!
Вик, всё, что я сейчас сказала,
Конечно, это - очень мало,
Портрет твой если рисовать,
В словах пытаясь передать...
Да дело, впрочем, не в словах.
Хоть факт, что вылилось в стихах
Моё желание ответить -
О многом говорит. Доверить
Кому-то личное не просто.
Страдают чувства на погосте
Частенько наши в одиночку.
Есть ситуации, где точку
Наижирнейшую поставить,
От многоточия избавить
Себя, с плеч сбросив мрака груз,
Свободной стать от сети уз -
Вот это надо бы...увы!
Прощаем, верим и полны
Надежды свет увидеть прежний...
Не получив его, конечно.
Но, не смотря на все потери,
Не хлопаем в досаде дверью
И улыбаемся в ненастье,
И серый бирюзовым красим!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/909131.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> И серый бирюзовым красим!


Спасибо большое за поддержку, да ещё и в стихах!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Моё желание ответить -
> О многом говорит. Доверить
> Кому-то личное не просто.
> Страдают чувства на погосте


 :flower: 
Браво!!!!

----------


## Skadi

Я к тебе спешу, моя музыка,
Излечить душу от перегрузок так,
Чтоб легко улыбалось рассвету дня,
Чтоб невзгоды согнуть не смогли меня!
Ты позволь мне испить звуков щедрости,
Чтоб всерьёз не принять всех нелепостей.
Помоги сохранить душу чистою,
Жить достойно, пусть даже неистово!
Проникая во все уголки мои,
Стань звенящей струною моей внутри!
[IMG]http://*********ru/900961.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Я знаю – музыка не вечна,
Но лишь струна в последний раз вздохнёт,
Душа заплачет и вспорхнёт
Ещё звучащей музыке навстречу.

----------


## Skadi

> музыка не вечна...


*Когда умолкнут звуки,
Когда уронишь руки,
И, кажется, навечно
Боль обняла за плечи...
Вдруг как-бы ниоткуда
Возникнет это чудо -
Не вынеся разлуки,
Возникнут в сердце звуки,
Наполнят душу светом,
И осень станет летом!
Внутри нас звуки-вече,
Мы ими себя лечим :smile:*

----------


## Black Lord

Если и Витку пробило вернуться в поэзию, то сень удалась на славу!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Если и Витку пробило вернуться в поэзию, то сень удалась на славу!!!


А если ещё и сам Байрон обращает внимание на этот факт, то....эх, как бы не загордиться окончательно...:rolleyes::wink: 
Ценятся слова от чистого сердца и без кивков на кого-то.

----------


## MOPO

> Ценятся слова от чистого сердца и без кивков на кого-то.


 :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> И осень станет летом!


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

> И осень станет летом!


Опадающей листвой 
Пишет мне прощанье лето.
Лишь бы голос твой и мой 
В унисон звучали где-то...

p.s.  очень неграмотно у мненя получилось.
но,вот как-то так.:tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> Опадающей листвой 
> Пишет мне прощанье лето.
> Лишь бы голос твой и мой 
> В унисон звучали где-то...


*Мы споём с тобой дуэтом
И вернёмся вместе в лето,
Вспомним свет, тепло дающий.
Изумруды в леса гуще,
Сок коралловый из ягод...
Нам мечты на плечи лягут...*

Вот как-то так...:smile: :flower:

----------


## CTARый

> Сок коралловый из ягод...


:rolleyes:Земляничные поляны...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
*CTARый*,
 Оль, Леш, - класс!!!! :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Ценятся слова от чистого сердца и без кивков на кого-то.


Кивками пользуюсь только при зимней ловле окуня, на мармышку.
А слова писал от чистого серца и без лукавства...

----------


## Skadi

> Земляничные поляны...


Угадал :smile: 
*А хороша она - лесная земляника! 
Нагнись пониже и под листик загляни-ка -
Краснеют ягоды, дурманя ароматом,
Волшебный вкус - лесной нектар
Мы пили - я, ты...*



> Оль, Леш, - класс!!!!


:smile: :flower: 



> Кивками пользуюсь только при зимней ловле окуня, на мармышку.


Не знаю таких кивков.



> слова писал от чистого серца и без лукавства...


Если так, то спасибо! - тоже от чистого сердца.

----------


## Ольвия

> Земляничные поляны...


Пойду послушаю....:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Почему-то грусть,
чуть лишь оглянусь.
На плечо - рука -
тяжелит слегка.
Прядь волос к щеке,
Мысли вдалеке.
Пой, мечта моя,
Ты ж крылатая!
Во хмелю на воле
Не доступна боли!
Пальцы жмут плечо...
Оглянусь ещё.

[IMG]http://*********ru/880319.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Почему-то грусть,


Мне хочется плакать.... :flower:   Отзывается.....

----------


## Black Lord

> Не знаю таких кивков.


На конце удочки...

----------


## Markovich

> Почему-то грусть,
> чуть лишь оглянусь.
> На плечо - рука -
> тяжелит слегка.
> Прядь волос к щеке,
> Мысли вдалеке.
> Пой, мечта моя,
> Ты ж крылатая!
> Во хмелю на воле
> ...




 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

В золотистое, цвета шампанского,
Нарядились берёзки рязанские.
Вся в осенние песни застелена,
Хороша как, земля ты Есенина!
Силы здесь дают ветра вольные,
Сердце радуют нивы раздольные.
Колокольные часты звоны тут,
Широтой души славен местный люд.
Журавли кричат, тишину гоня...
Не воскликнуть как: "Гой ты, Русь моя!"

[IMG]http://*********ru/859825.jpg[/IMG]
*Markovich*,
Серёжа, спасибо за Розенбаума  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

:flower:

----------


## Skadi

- Скажи мне, какая я?

- Разная.
И тешишься мыслью напрасною,
Что солнечный луч на ладони
Печали, как тучи, разгонит.

- Откуда про лучик ты знаешь?
Ты что, мои мысли читаешь?

- Возможно. Неважно. Послушай,
Как долго израненной душу
Иметь, сохраняя улыбку,
Ты можешь? 

- Закрыта калитка.
Предельно натянута нитка...
Прости. Не сердись, хорошо?

- Наверно, без стука вошёл...

- Не надо. Давай помолчим?
Пусть плачут за нас две свечи... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/887489.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Как плачет дождь...
Нелепо всё ж,
Когда поймёшь,
Едва ль найдёшь,
Но всё идёшь
И шепчешь: "Что ж..."
Упрямый дождь,
В друзья возьмёшь?
Сто капель - "нет".
Плохой ответ.
Сто капель - "да".
Веришь едва.
Настырный дождь.
Всё льёшь и льёшь.
Забыта просинь.
Что ж, это осень.
Щекой к берёзе,
Душою к грёзе -
Где тот, кто нужен?
С ним - хоть по лужам!
А дождь сильней.
Пить хочешь? пей
Моей печали...
Но плечи вдруг
Теплее стали!
Спиной к груди -
Ты позади!
В досаде дождь.
По коже дрожь -
К груди прижата,
Тобою взята.
Мой пойман взгляд,
И с губ летят
Слова невольно.
Да, довольна!
Любим, любима.
Слёзы - мимо!
Лил дождь на плечи
Лишь "да" в тот вечер.

[IMG]http://*********ru/864985.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> В золотистое, цвета шампанского,
> Нарядились берёзки рязанские.
> Вся в осенние песни застелена,
> Хороша как, земля ты Есенина!
> Силы здесь дают ветра вольные,
> Сердце радуют нивы раздольные.
> Колокольные часты звоны тут,
> Широтой души славен местный люд.
> Журавли кричат, тишину гоня...
> ...


Оль, аж ком к горлу...:redface:
И строки твои с какой силой, проникновенной! :Ok:  :Aga: 
А картина к тому!...:rolleyes: :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Розенбаум...
> __________________
> Что мне нравится у поэтов - это поэзия!
> Альберто Моравиа


 :Ok:  :flower: :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

> Как плачет дождь...



Хризантем цветы 
Пахнут морозом.
Черные розы
Сохнут, хоть дождь.
С трудом разберешь-
Капли иль слезы...
Ветку не трожь-
Капельки-копья
Падают колко.
Да мало толку-
Рукой смахнешь.
И пусть плачет дождь.

----------


## Витка

> - Не надо. Давай помолчим?
> Пусть плачут за нас две свечи...





> Лишь "да" в тот вечер.


Спасибо за приятное томление в груди.... За блеск свечей и ласку в этот вечер...

----------


## Витка

Долго думала, в чьей теме разместить... Решила у тебя...

Было больно! Прошло...
Сердце вновь шоколадом залИло.  :Aga: 
И кричу - "Повезло!
Я же снова стала любимой!"  :Oj: 

Где-то в дальних краях
Долгожданный, любимый мой мАчо  :biggrin:
Для души короля
Ничего расстоянья не значат!

И по морю плыву
Среди звёзд и планет небосклона.
Знаю, в этом краю
Мы с единственным встретимся снова!

И песенка  подруги про "Шоколад" (нажимаем и качаем) в тему получилась :))))

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
*barbarossa*,
*Алёнка, Галчона* - девочки, как же я вам рада!!! Наконец, вы появились, "негодницы"...я ж так скучала...:mad:...:biggrin:kisskiss :flower:  

*Витка*,
*Вика*, ты мой светлый лучик, читаю всё, что ты написала и...поверишь, слёзы...облегчение дающие.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

А это...впрочем, решите сами...


Мой добрый друг,
Судьбой не вдруг
Ты был подарен,
Хороший парень!
Мне сладко думать -
Души моей нить -
Твоих губ лаской -
Струной из сказки
Звенит тихонько,
Так тонко-тонко.
Как неизбежность,
Объятий нежность.
Какое счастье -
Забыть ненастье,
Щекой тереться
Напротив сердца!
Миг этот - вечность...
Надёжны плечи,
Взаимна радость,
Друг другу - благость!

[IMG]http://*********org/31144.jpg[/IMG]
__________________________________

Друзья мои дорогие, простите, что не так часто буду теперь с вами - близится посвящение в студенты....ой, что-то будет...:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, обалдеть!!! Загадывай желание!!! Сбудется обязательно!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, уже... :Oj:  стараюсь слишком не загадывать, чтоб не переборщить...:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Нет родней земли
> Там, где выросли,
> В родниковый край
> Всей душой вросли.
> Матерей-берёз
> Соком вскормлены,
> Пересветом зорь
> Очарованы!
> 
> ...


Оленька, вот такой мотив мне тогда пришёл, пока только припев, писала на диктофон мобильника - качество, сама понимаешь...

Viва1.mp3

----------


## Skadi

> вот такой мотив мне тогда пришёл, пока только припев


Вика, представь, ты угадала! Мне понравилось! Знаешь, а я, ведь, именно песню и писала...только музыку отложила на потом, до лучших (свободных) времён...когда так много песен о России, то написать свою очень непросто, тем более, в памяти музыканта популярные мелодии остаются звучать надолго (слова могут с течением времени подзабыться), но ты меня подтолкнула ... эх, времени сейчас маловато для сочинения музыки...когда получится свой вариант, обязательно скину тебе в личку, а ты, может, попробуешь и с куплетом? :smile: :flower: 

И здесь совпали :smile:




> Было больно! Прошло...
> Сердце вновь шоколадом залИло. 
> И кричу - "Повезло!
> Я же снова стала любимой!"


*Как было больно! 
Но всё прошло.
Стать птицей вольной
Вновь повезло.
Узнать - любима
Приятно как!
Судьба простила -
Хороший знак!
Звезда в ладони
Свой ясный свет,
Твой смех прогонит
Навеки "нет".*

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## Витка

> когда получится свой вариант, обязательно скину тебе в личку, а ты, может, попробуешь и с куплетом?


Обязательно скинешь!! И не спеши, а то - успеешь!!! Я вчера уже пока выставляла, музыка на куплет начала появляться... Слова распечатаю и думаю, всё появится... А самое интересное, что я слышу аранжировку, а  это бывает редко :))))




> И здесь совпали


Отличное совпадение!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Узнать - любима
> Приятно как!
> Судьба простила -
> Хороший знак!


Я рад за тебя, распахни шире грудь,
Не в крыльях желаний таится краса,
Но только на землю свой путь не забудь.
Пари, пока в силах держать небеса.

----------


## Skadi

*Андрей Байрон*,
*Любить самой больней в сто раз...
Я не хочу, чтоб соль из глаз
И сердце в клочья. Меня любят?
Пусть будет так. Я верю в чудо!* 

*Витка*,
Потрясающе! Мне так интересно то, что происходит с тобой, потому что, чувствую, что-то подобное и у меня бывает :smile: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон,
> Любить самой больней в сто раз...
> Я не хочу, чтоб соль из глаз
> И сердце в клочья. Меня любят?
> Пусть будет так. Я верю в чудо!


Откуда мне знать? Я не Бог, не посланник.
Я вечный скиталец, кочующий странник.
Любовь не дается, двоим по талонам,
Её им не выпросить к Богу с поклоном.
Она зарождается, прячется где-то
И в дверь не стучится в ушедшее лето.
Приходит в их жизнь, не прося разрешенья
И в них поселяется с чувством горенья.

----------


## Skadi

Раскину руки - 
Всё, хватит муки!
Вздохну всей грудью,
Мечту разбудят
Шальные мысли,
Что где-то в выси,
Где тонут звоны,
В их обертоны
Укутав сердце,
Смогу согреться.
В мираж-тумане,
Седом дурмане
Исчезну тихо,
Забыв про лихо.

[IMG]http://*********org/61875.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Исчезну тихо,


Не надо......... :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*Skadi*,если моё посещение твоей темы так расстроило, то больше не буду заходить.
Пари... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Андрей Байрон*,
Андрей, ты, как и раньше, делаешь поспешные выводы. 
С какой стати ты решил, что меня расстроило твоё присутствие в моей теме? 
Я рада всем, кто ко мне заглядывает. И тебе - в том числе. 
Не допускай негатива в своих мыслях, ок? 

_______________________________

К тебе лечу. Я так хочу.
Безумно по тебе скучаю! 
Зажгла светить себе свечу...
В духовной близости мечтаю
Припасть я к сердцу твоему.
Оно меня в тот миг узнает,
Когда тебя я обниму.
Пусть одиночество оставит
Затею нас держать в плену.
Заката розовым сияньем
Иль златом утренних лучей
Нас обвенчает пониманье,
Забудешь ты, что был ничей.
Прости, Господь, моё желанье
Любить его. Ему прости.
Ведь, зная множество страданий,
Он стойко смог свой крест нести.
И даруй милостью своей
Нам быть вдвоём срок наших дней.

[IMG]http://*********org/42443.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля... замечательно!!! очень душевно!!! Всё поняла!!! Класс!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, Оля... замечательно!!! очень душевно!!! Всё поняла!!! Класс!!!


Я была в этом уверена! Ты же умничка :smile: :flower: 

Это тебе - послушай http://files.mail.ru/1Y8FSF

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, спасибо уже слушаю... и тебе отправила на почту сюрприз...

----------


## Skadi

> отправила на почту сюрприз...


Обожаю сюрпризы :rolleyes:
___________________
Вик, уже слушаю...каое мягкое звучание!..нравится, как звучит рояль.....хороший, чувствуется, музыкант - спасибо! Сама люблю так играть  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Молчит душа.
Вопросов нет.
Бежит по кругу
С тьмою свет...
Молчит душа,
Ушла в себя,
Презрев с "огня
Да в полымя".
Глупее нет
Всё усложнять.
Имея всё,
Вдруг потерять.
Молчит душа,
Она устала
По крохам 
Собирать, что мало.
Хрусталь разбился -
Нежный звон...
Бемольный стон -
Вниз полутон.*

[IMG]http://*********org/53531.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Выверенным временем
Срок земной отмерян мне.
Попросить чуть больше -
Сократить, что есть.
Красками пастельными,
Жёлтыми метелями
Наглядеться досыта -
Не судьба. Хотеть
Взвиться птицей-песнею,
Ветра куролесием
Насладиться допьяна
И в любви сгореть...
Ах, мечты заветные,
Что же вам привета нет?
Прикоснуться к радости -
Звоннице шальной
И на веки вечные
Стать зарёй рассветною!
...Стон вернуло эхо мне
Порванной струной...*

[IMG]http://*********org/28962.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Выверенным временем
> Срок земной отмерян мне.


Как здорово,просто слов нет............ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Навеяно коктейлем Ольвии :smile:*

*Не верю сказкам никаких гаданий.*
*Хочу коктейля сбывшихся желаний!*
*Где томна нега, сладость поцелуев,*
*Дурман и хмель неистово танцуют,* 
*Где страсть искрится, ревность атакует,*
*Где нежный шёпот ласково воркует -*
*Смешенье красок, чувств и настроений,*
*Но всё без привкуса каких-либо сомнений!*
*Где лишь насыщенность любви и ощущений,*
*Где превращенье умиранья в возрожденье.*
*Где только звёзды и искрящееся пламя*
*И двух сердец наитеснейшее касанье!*

[IMG]http://*********org/60711.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Ольчик, ох, чувствую- напьемся мы с тобой....:biggrin: :Oj: 
Молодчинка!!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> ох, чувствую- напьемся мы с тобой....


Аха-а-а-а-а-а..... :Aga: :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********org/49467.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Аха-а-а-а-а-а...


Щазззз начнем петь пьяные песни.....:biggrin: :Ok:  Всё ухожу... Не хочу флудить в такой душевной теме... :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Выверенным временем


Очень душевно и больно.....




> Не верю сказкам никаких гаданий.


Позитивно и классно!!! Помимо "Не беда - разлука", обожаю ещё одну песню, которая будет как раз "в тему" и твоего стихотворения, и мне она навеяла вот это (как раз в ней и в этом танце ощущаю себя королевой и царицей и императрицей). Верьте в сказки, они сываются!!!  З.Ы. Минусок есть, могу дать:

*Нас двое...
И музыка лишь нам звучит!
Утонем...
В потоке счастья слёз своих!
Забыты...
Все горести минувших дней!
Укрыты...
Теплом и нежностью своей!
Танцуем...
Так близко, что гляди - удар!
Ревнуем...
Так искренне, что просто шквал!
А помнишь,
Как было страшно начинать?
Боялись...
Пришлось в секрете всё держать.
Скрывали...
Всю радость, накопившуюся снова!
Открыли...
Друг другу всё, сказав простых ТРИ слова!
И стОнешь...
От чаши чувств, что переполнена в тебе!
Ты знаешь, - 
Оба благодарны в этот миг судьбе!*
23.10.2009, 10.43

----------


## Skadi

> Нас двое...
> И музыка лишь нам звучит!


Вика........нет слов.......
Ты так попала в моё настроение и мысли......
И в реальность......смотрю клип....замирает всё внутри.....
Согласна, если очень чего-то захотеть, то обязательно сбудется!
 Ты так верно угадала, что музыка - сильнейшее лекарство от любого недуга - спасибо! 
И отдельное спасибо за поддержку! Как, оказывается, важно вовремя сказать нужное слово.....kiss :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/53571.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,



> Вика........нет слов.......


Вот и не надо слов.... всё чувствую и понимаю без слов, а то в краску вгоняешь, хочется провалиться сквозь землю...

Ещё, одну светлую песенку в догонку, к тому же плюс :)))) Татьяна Анциферова "Он пришёл", но в фильме она как дуэт звучит, не знаю с кем...

----------


## Skadi

> Минусок есть, могу дать:


 :Vah:  :Aga:  :flower: 



> Вот и не надо слов.... всё чувствую и понимаю без слов, 
> а то в краску вгоняешь, хочется провалитьсясквозь землю...


:rolleyes:....kiss :flower: 



> Ещё, одну светлую песенку в догонку, к тому же плюс :)))) 
> Татьяна Анциферова "Он пришёл"


:smile: :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/28999.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Йожик тоже любит хорошие песни, правда больше "буржуинские" :Aga: 
А картинки он вставлять не умеет:frown:, поэтому посмотрите здесь:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC-EEuyss-U
А здесь можно почитать:
http://www.stihi.ru/2009/03/01/4042

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*, Ща поможем... Вообще это легко сделать... Под строчкой где ссылка на клип, есть строчка другая. Вот её надо скопировать вставить в своё сообщение, выделить и нажать кнопочку ютуб (красненькая такая с беленьким) в расширенном режиме... вот и всё...

А пока помогаем... Спасибо за перевод, классная песня, можно будет спеть на русском!!! Осталось только найти дуэтиста :))))

Julio Iglesias and Dolly Parton - When You Tell Me
Андрей Петин
Перевод песни из репертуара ХУЛИО ИГЛЕСИАСА и ДОЛЛИ ПАРТОН
“Если скажешь, что ты любишь…”                                                    

Хочу с тобой всю жизнь как день прожить
Хочу твои мечты осуществить
Я изменю весь мир ради тебя
И невозможное сумею я.
     Хочу я от дождя тебя укрыть
     И боль, и радости с тобой делить
     Я вижу красоту только в тебе
     Здесь, в этом мире лжи – ты правды свет 

Лишь меня коснёшься
Становлюсь героем
Я буду рядом, где б ты не была
Достану всё, что ни попросишь
О себе не помня
Свечой в ночи сияя для тебя
Если скажешь, что ты любишь...

Хочу, чтоб знала ты, как знаю я
Что одиночество - не для тебя
     Ты в жизнь мою вошёл, неся покой
     И всё легко теперь - ты здесь, ты мой

Лишь меня коснёшься
Становлюсь героем
Я буду рядом, где б ты не была
Достану всё, что ни попросишь
О себе не помня
Свечой в ночи сияя для тебя
Если скажешь, что ты любишь...

Без тебя всё в мире
Кажется сложнее
Мне нужна твоя любовь, чтоб стать сильнее

Лишь меня коснёшься
Становлюсь героем
Я буду рядом, где б ты не была
Достану всё, что ни попросишь
О себе не помня
Свечой в ночи сияя для тебя
Если скажешь, что ты любишь...

Если скажешь, что ты любишь...
Если скажешь, что ты любишь...
Если скажешь, что ты любишь...



Julio Iglesias & Dolly Parton  
"When You Tell Me That You Love Me"

I wanna feel this way longer than time 
I wanna know your dreams and make them mine 
I wanna change the world only for you 
All the impossible I wanna do 
     I wanna hold you close under the rain 
     I wanna kiss your smile and feel your pain 
     I know what's beautiful looking at you 
     Here in a world of lies you are the truth 

Chorus: 
And baby Everytime you touch me 
I become a hero 
I'll make you safe no matter where you are 
And bring you anything you ask for 
Nothing is above me 
I'm shining like a candle in the dark 
When you tell me that you love me... 

I wanna make you see just what I was 
Show you the loneliness and what it does 
     You walked into my life to stop my tears 
     Everything's easy now I have you here 

Repeat Chorus 

In a world without you 
I would always hunger 
All I need is your love to make me stronger

Repeat Chorus

When you tell me that you love me...
When you tell me that you love me...
When you tell me that you love me...

----------


## Skadi

> Йожик тоже любит хорошие песни, правда больше "буржуинские"


Не ты один, Андрюш :wink:
Спасибо за клип! Люблю такие дуэты :rolleyes:
А от меня вам - вот http://files.mail.ru/GD5YZ8 Обожаю этого певца  :Aga: 

*Витка*,
Вик, если у тебя получится где-то отыскать этот клип (Bryan Ferry - To make you fell my love), то я...зацелую тебя - вот :rolleyes: 



> А пока помогаем... Спасибо за перевод, классная песня, можно будет спеть на русском!!! Осталось только найти дуэтиста :))))


Дуэтиста??? а он уже у тебя есть, Вик! Какой дуэт мы не столь давно слушали тут? :rolleyes:

----------


## yozhik67

> где-то отыскать этот клип (Bryan Ferry - To make you fell my love)


Оля, а это не он?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WVyanm14EI

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, а это не он?


 :Vah:  :Aga:  Придётся тебя зацеловать ...... :rolleyes:
Огромное спасибо, Андрюша! kisskisskiss.... :Oj: ..... :flower: 

А ещё вот  кого обожаю :smile: http://files.mail.ru/I8YS9S

*Добавлено через 36 минут*


*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
Come away with me in the night 
Come away with me 
And I will write you a song 

Come away with me on a bus 
Come away where they can't tempt us 
With their lies 

I want to walk with you 
On a cloudy day 
In fields where the yellow grass grows knee-high 
So won't you try to come 

Come away with me and we'll kiss 
On a mountaintop 
Come away with me 
And I'll never stop loving you 

And I want to wake up with the rain 
Falling on a tin roof 
While I'm safe there in your arms 
So all I ask is for you 
To come away with me in the night 
Come away with me

----------


## Skadi

_Когда мы поём? когда просит душа.
А что заставляет её так желать
Дуэта прекрасного звука и слова,
И слушать потом его снова и снова?
Когда повседневные жизни дела
Готовы нам высушить душу, дотла
Сжечь самые яркие прелесть-картины,
Хранимые в наших секретных глубинах -
Когда наступают такие моменты,
Что думаешь: "Здесь я? меня, может, нету?"
Пытаешься вспомнить себя в мире света,
Попутно боясь, что попытки все тщетны...
Лишь музыка внутренней силы родник
Способна от сна пробудить в краткий миг.
Себя обновлённую вновь обретаешь,
Проблемы земные легко принимаешь.
С улыбкой - вперёд и не глядя назад! 
Так музыки звуки в душе ворожат._

[IMG]http://*********org/62807.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Друзья мои дорогие, примите ещё одно из самого любимого  :flower: 
Эту песню мы разучиваем сейчас с моим солистом Димкой :smile:

----------


## Витка

> этот клип


Оленька, такой пойдёть??? Конфессу, кстати обожнюю (по-украински обожаю), спасибо...






> Дуэтиста???


 у меня их несколько и с разными разные дуэты пою... Уже созрела для постоянства :))))




> Когда мы поём? когда просит душа.


Спасибо! В точку!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Пою Конфессу........

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вика, thanks for Bryan Ferry, хотя, чуть раньше Андрюша подарил мне тот же самый клип - теперь у меня он двойной! :smile: Мне так приятно, что друзья помогают найти самое любимое, не оставив без внимания мою просьбу! Ещё раз Андрюше и тебе - огромное спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  



> Пою Конфессу........


Ольчик, сама её пою уже вторую неделю! Обожаю итальянский даже больше английского  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Обожаю итальянский даже больше английского


и тоже... итальянский, испанский и украинский - мои любимые языки...
Оленька, выставляю у тебя ещё одну песню, которая так трогает за струны души, что аж-аж... Писала на работе...
*Полинская_Всё до поры (на работе) +.MP3*
Отправила тебе на почту то, что обещала... СПАСИБО большое за всё! Прости! Пока! Удачи!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вика, ты всегда желанна в моей теме и не только, и ты об этом знаешь kiss :smile: :flower: 
Уже начали разучивать песни, что ты мне подарила - спасибо тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*- Возможно ль 
быть счастливее?

- Возможно!
В тот миг, когда
вошла ты осторожно
В незапертую дверь
моей души -
Господь святое
действо совершил!
Я понял, что такое -
неизбежность
И как это, когда -
по венам нежность
Щемящая и сладкая
в надежде,
Что чувства ты
испытываешь те же...

- Случайностей нет,
лишь закономерность.
Ты знаешь, как найти
тебя хотелось?!
Я верила и сердце
не закрыла -
Оно твоё теперь...

- Ты про моё забыла...

Растаяли слова 
в любви приливе -
Возможно ль быть
счастливее счастливых?!
...С улыбкой удалился
Вечер прочь.
Под звёздами Любовь
венчала Ночь...*

[IMG]http://*********org/25728.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оленька, это великолепно!!! Очень светло и душевно!!! 
Спасибо тебе огромнейшее за прекрасные стихи, которые поднимают настроение!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> - Возможно ль 
> быть счастливее?
> 
> - Возможно!


Оля, очень красиво!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Волчок рулетки крутит жизнь -
мелькают сектора.
Кому везёт, кому-то - ноль -
закончилась игра.
В чреде суетных дел наш мир
становится страшней.
А что душа? Да как-то так
забыли мы о ней.
Побереги себя, молю,
попридержи коня!
Ещё споёшь ты песнь свою,
спою с тобой и я.
Нельзя презреть, отринуть то,
чем полнится душа!
Прошу поэтому - давай
Жить будем не спеша.
Давай оглянемся вокруг
и вспомним, для чего
Господь создал двоих дуэт...
Любовь - главней всего!

[IMG]http://*********org/31899.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Жить будем не спеша.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Давай оглянемся вокруг
> и вспомним, для чего
> Господь создал двоих дуэт...
> Любовь - главней всего!


Оля, прям в точку, мои слова только в стихах описала - супер!!! Я рада, что мы, как всегда на одной волне!!! 
Удачи тебе и терпения с силами на этой неделе!!!

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
*Ольвия*,
*Витка*,
*Олег, Ольчик, Викуль* - ребята, всегда очень приятно видеть вас у себя! 
Спасибо вам за теплоту души, за то, что ваши добрые слова врачуют, дарят улыбку :smile: :flower:  




> Удачи тебе и терпения с силами на этой неделе!!!


Спасибо, Вик! Мне это очень необходимо!  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Две шляпы в одном флаконе...:rolleyes: За единение!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Две шляпы в одном флаконе... За единение!!!


*Согласна*

----------


## Skadi

> Две шляпы в одном флаконе... За единение!!!


Только что до меня дошло, наконец, то, что ты имела ввиду этой фразой, увидев аватар Олега - отпад :wink: 
Да думай, что хочешь, мне уже надоело :wink: 
...Тот столик на двоих
был пуст наполовину...
Возможно, этот штрих
чуть портил всю картину -
Неважно. Я себе
решила сделать праздник:
Хорошее вино, десерт,
тапёр-проказник.
Не думать ни о чём,
чуть поводя плечом,
С улыбкой снисхожденья
принять вопрос: "Ещё?"
Официант умело
в фужер лил аромат.
Спиной вдруг ощутила
упрямый чей-то взгляд.
Да пусть себе глазеет,
проблема-то - его,
В тот день была свободна 
от всех и от всего!
Свечи легчайший трепет...
Я прошептала ей:
"Огонь, подружка, любишь...
тебе с ним веселей!
Хоть слёзы льёшь, сгорая,
твой счастлив краткий век..."
Что там тапёр играет? -
знакомый звуков бег!
Зачем?..о, боже!..слёзы -
Не скрыться от любви...
Возможно, показалось -
поймал слух - "Се ля ви!"
Мои накрыла пальцы
вдруг сильная рука:
"Мне подарите танец", -
улыбка так мягка...
Партнёр умелый в танце,
Он вёл, и мир затих...
Прекрасный был тот вечер
и столик на двоих!

[IMG]http://*********org/24750.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> и столик на двоих!


Обожаю эту песню!!! Мечты сбываются!!! Помни это!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Обожаю эту песню!!!


Вика, спасибо за понимание! Попала в точку, в самую что ни на есть  :flower: 



> Мечты сбываются!!! Помни это!!!


 :Aga:  Вот тебе ответ вместе с моей улыбкой :smile:



Не знаю, когда появлюсь...не грусти и помни, что наши мечты - с нами  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Не знаю, когда появлюсь...не грусти и помни, что наши мечты - с нами


Обещаю постараться не грустить!!! В бассейн поеду - и всей грусти, как не бывало... И полезно и приятно!
Спасибо за Энию... Мой брат её любит... Иногда он слушает такую музыку, что меня шокирует в хорошем смысле этого слова.



> Попала в точку, в самую что ни на есть


Только при помощи твоей подсказки!!!



> Не знаю, когда появлюсь...


Когда бы ты не появилась, мы всегда рады тебе!!! А пока набирайся сил, терпения и хорошо вам всё исполнить!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Танго... 
станцуем вместе и растаем
Страстно... 
хватаем воздух мы губами
Близко... 
тела и души в этом танце
Слишком... 
попали в плен безумной страсти

----------


## Витка

Оленька, эту песню не могу спокойной слушать!!!
первый вариант он сам играет на рояле:



второй вариант с романтическими картинками:



Andrea Bocelli - Il Mare Calmo Della Sera
 Non so 
  cosa sia la fedelta 
  la ragione del mio canto 
  che resistere non puo 
  ad un cosi dolce planto 
  che muto l`amore mio

  E se 
  anche il sorgere del sole 
  ci trovasse ancora insieme, 
  per favore dimmi no, 
  rende stupidi anche I saggi 
  l`amore, amore mio. 

  Se dentro l`anima
  to fossi musica, 
  se il sole fosse dentro te, 
  se fossi veramente 
  dentro l`anima mia, 
  allora si che udir potrei 
  il mare calmo della sera 

  Pero 
  quell`immagine di te 
  cosi persa nei miel occhi 
  mi porto la verita 
  ama quello che non ha 
  l`amore, amore mio.
  Se dentro l`anima

  tu fossi musica,
  se il sole fosse dentro te, 
  se fossi veramente 
  dentro l`anima 
  allora si che ueir potrei 
  il mare calmo della sera, 
  nel mio silenzio 
  il mare calmo della sera.

*Вот минусок:Andrea Bocelli - Il Mare calmo della Sera.mp3*

*smychok*, Саш, может споёшь своим голосом??? Нам что-то очень захотелось в этой песне тебя услышать... Ты сможешь и куплет спеть эстрадным голосом и припев оперным, почему-то уверена в том, что ты так же легко будешь переходить, как и Андреа Бочелли... Подумай, пожалуйста над нашей просьбой. Ждём-с!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Таки, вытащила меня.....)))) Знаешь, чем меня взять! обожаю итальянцев! всё, начался период "сумаcшествия" по пению на итальянском - супер-период!!! Вик, ну, что, зацеловать тебя, миленький???? иначе, как отблагодарить :wink:
Что и делаю kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Я сейчас "в плену" у Toto Cutugno :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> первый вариант он сам играет на рояле:


О-о-о-о...какой голос!...уверена - ты споёшь эту песню сама и здорово!...представила тебя в припеве - мм!!!...Вик...сказка-песня! 
А в дуэте была б ещё краше!  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> А в дуэте была б ещё краше!


с дуэтами у нас засада...  Да и эта песня не дуэтная... У него дуэтная Time to say good  by...
А пока слушай наш дуэт с Пскова-2008 с Александрасом из Литвы (поём на итальянском, русском и литовском).
Дуэт этот был записан ещё до нашей встречи в Пскове...

*Полинская и Витковский_vivo per lei2.mp3*

На фото слева: Светлана Ян (Йошкар-Ола, республика Марий-Элл), Александрас Витковский (Мариамполе, Литва), 
я и Владислав Ким (Екатеринбург, Россия). Это наша последняя фотка всех вместе, перед отъездом Кимульки...

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
У меня почему-то припев услышался в дуэте - и всё тут...с какой такой стати? не знаю, но услышался....эко, Муза в уши дунула, чай, в тот момент :rolleyes:
Красивый голос....наслаждаюсь! да и сама пою....я ненормальная....все спят, а я пою....на итальянском - с ума сойти...да я и сошла.... :Aga: 



> На фото...


Вик, не дразнись!...очень люблю творческие встречи!

----------


## Alenajazz

> с ума сойти...да я и сошла....


Какой ужас... Скади! Тебе ещё меня в Рязани встречать!!!! Я представила себе картину - бегает по перрону Скади и кричит на итальянском про Алёну из Таганрога...

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
:biggrin:.....:rolleyes:......:biggrin:
Алёнуш, так музыкантам стыдно не знать итальянский - одних терминов начитаешься в нотах, так остальные слова добавить - ну и вперёд - можно петь :wink:....а ты на итальянском хорошо прозвучишь :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> .а ты на итальянском хорошо прозвучишь


?????? А услышать заранее можно, как я прозвучу? Чтобы откликаться на перроне :Aga: 
Наверное, "престо" или "вива"?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Наверное, "престо" или "вива"?


))))) Нет, вот так - Аlenаdolce (e sei arrivata a poco a poco tu col tuo sguardo un po' innocente) :rolleyes: :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Аlenаdolce (e sei arrivata a poco a poco tu col tuo sguardo un po' innocente)


Да... Умеют итальянцы имя красивее и звучнее сделать (в том числе и рязано-итальяно :Aga: )
А я капучино обожаю... Но по итальянским неписанным законам пить капучино после 10 утра - преступление... Я - преступница, сама пью и вас угощаю:

----------


## Kliakca

> Только что до меня дошло, наконец, то, что ты имела ввиду этой фразой, увидев аватар Олега - отпад  
> Да думай, что хочешь, мне уже надоело


А что плохого в том, что две души сошлись во мнении к стихотворению?:eek:
Действительно отпад...

----------


## Skadi

Знакомый плен ассоциаций...
Тоскует старенький мольберт.
Устал он в мыслях прикасаться
К той, с кем прожил немало лет.
Подругу-кисть сломало время,
А он скрипит, хоть весь в пыли...
Бессмертным стал художник-гений -
Ему служили, как могли...
Пастелью серой скрыто небо,
Осенний дождь промыл окно...
Ах, рядом бы, глядеть не вслед бы!..
Нам это чаще не дано...

[IMG]http://*********org/39165.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Знакомый плен ассоциаций...


Здорово - не то слово... :flower:

----------


## Витка

> А я капучино обожаю...


Спасибо большое за капучино - супер! У нас в ресторане что-то подобное делают.



> Знакомый плен ассоциаций...


Такая печальная нега после прочтения.... и всё же положительная, как ни крути. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Skadi

> Такая печальная нега после прочтения.... и всё же положительная, как ни крути


Угадала снова  :Aga:  :flower: 
Загляни сюда http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq0qj4vMY20 :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

> Загляни сюда


Ага! Спасибо!!! Kenny G (первый СД у меня был именно его) обожаю не меньше, чем Andrea Bocelli. И эту композицию тоже люблю. И картинки суперские!!!

----------


## Markovich

*Витка*,
 Вита!
Дуэт - обалденно красиво!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> наш дуэт с Александрасом из Литвы


:smile: Настоящая, красивая, живая музыка  :flower:  (Александрос ...уступает тебе :wink:) 
А ещё...ну, да, конечно, это дуэт, но...так и просился твой верх - тот самый высокий верх...эх, почти напилась :rolleyes:
Снова тебе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j7fH0K0OC0

----------


## Витка

> тот самый высокий верх...


Оля, тыоми бемоле 3 октавы??? Пка думю не стОит :))))
В общем, я тея послушала, и из той песни попробую сделать дуэт с Андреа Бочелли, ой, бедные соседи... :))))))))))))) Я уже в машинке по дроге домой репетировала только что :)))) как раз куплет эстраденый, а припев оперный...
У Александраса очень нежный голос, аж до мурашек и человечек он класный, кстати у нас тут на форуме есть :)))) А уступает, т.к. джентельмен... Хотя, мне бы повыше в оригинальной тональности... Пока Алесандрас - единстенный, ктозахотел  согласился спеть эту песню со мной и я знаю, что она уже есть в  сборниках в машинах у друзей :)))))...
Оля спасибо за ссылку (что за намёки?). Мне нужно для Италии на следующий год какую-нить крассную песню подобрать, чтобы и голос показать и на итальянском... 
*Markovich*, Серёжа спасибо большое... Мама моя тоже очень любит этот дуэт и многие друзья - значит, всё не зря...

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, тыоми бемоле 3 октавы???


Вик, ты так торопилась писать, что я пока не поняла эту фразу...если б знать точно, какой диапазон твоего голоса (ясно, что колоратурное сопрано, но у каждого такого сопрано есть свои "особенности"), тогда я бы сказала...так что у тебя с третьей октавой-то? "не любишь" бемоли поближе к "до" четвёртой? :rolleyes::wink: возьмёшь!  :Ok: 



> В общем, я тебя послушала и из той песни попробую сделать дуэт с Андреа Бочелли


Соседи перебьются  :Aga:  И потом, послушать хорошую музыку - им только на пользу :biggrin: Говорю ж, прям в ушах звучит дуэтное место! красиво будет - сама ж поняла  :flower: 



> А уступает, т.к. джентельмен... Хотя, мне бы повыше в оригинальной тональности...


Да понятно было, что тебе повыше можно спеть - я сначала так и подумала, что вверх пойдёшь :smile:



> Оля спасибо за ссылку (что за намёки?).


Никаких намёков, Вик, просто мне понравилось  :flower: 



> Мне нужно для Италии на следующий год какую-нить крассную песню подобрать, чтобы и голос показать и на итальянском...


Найдёшь - уверена! 



> Пока Александрас - единственный, кто захотел и согласился спеть эту песню со мной, и я знаю, что она уже есть в сборниках в машинах у друзей :)))))


В моей машине она тоже играет со вчерашнего дня :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

> Вик, ты так торопилась писать


Это у  меня клавка такая на старом компе... ничего не поделаешь... вот брат новую отдал, скоро подключу...




> если б знать точно, какой диапазон твоего голоса


Рассказываю: в эстраде - ля малой-ми второй (хотя внизу могу и фа взять, но очень трудно, почти шептание), а в оперной, ой, давно это было... от до первой, до ми третьей... хотя, там по-моему и фа было при распевках пару раз... Но вокал у меня вообще на 1 курсе был 1 раз в неделю 40 минут, а преддипломная практика, когда каждый день надо было, у  меня 2 раза в неделю было (просто у педагога не было времени), да ещё и закончила на год раньше... в общем, мне года не хватает как раз - так в консе сказали при поступлении... 



> Говорю ж, прям в ушах звучит дуэтное место!


Звучит, звучит... соседи потерпят для записи... Тем более, это честь спеть с самим Бочелли, хотя бы виртуально... Но это пока в планах. Сейчас работа каждый день, завтра концерт... 



> Никаких намёков, Вик, просто мне понравилось


Значит, я  уже совсем свихнулась... вижу что-то не то... Спасибо, мне тоже понравилось, несмотря на то, что вижу в другом смысл клипа...



> Найдёшь - уверена!


Да, я  вообще-то спрашивала совета и песни... Думала, ты поможешь...



> моей машине она тоже играет со вчерашнего дня


Ой, ввела в краску... Как там твои концерты???

----------


## Skadi

> в оперной... от до первой, до ми третьей...


Так и подумала, что, примерно, до "фа" третьей  :Aga: 



> так в консе сказали при поступлении...


М-да...к сожалению, в консе свои правила...



> Да, я  вообще-то спрашивала совета и песни... Думала, ты поможешь...


Если нужна помощь, то, конечно, помогу - не волнуйся, найдём то, что надо  :flower: 



> Как там твои концерты???


Всё прошло преотлично!!! Ребята играли, как никогда! Димка пел - супер! Я очень довольна - работа была проделана огромная, результат оправдал всё  :Ok: 
Хочу послушать тебя оперную!  :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Похоже, я в чужую личку забрёл по ошибке... Извиняюсь...

----------


## Skadi

*Лишь музыка - мой верный друг,
Лишь музыка - уймёт недуг,
Она поймёт - никто другой!
Одно хочу - душе покой...*

----------


## Витка

> М-да...к сожалению, в консе свои правила...


Ты неправилньо поняла, они сказали - ждём вас на следующий год! Вам надо год вокал доучиться. И это была правда...



> помогу - не волнуйся, найдём то, что надо


спасибо, буду очень благодарна!!!



> Всё прошло преотлично!!!


Поздравляю!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Я в тебе не сомневалась :))))  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Поздравь от нас всех своих ребятушек!!!



> Хочу послушать тебя оперную!


Я бы тоже от этого не отказалась... уже всё забыла... Может откопаю записи выпускного концерта и спектакля "Урок дочкам" и оперы "Дидона и Эней"... выставлю... Мне их Игорь (overload) оцифровал, за что ему очень благодарна!!!



> Извиняюсь...


Перед собой извиняешься??? Зрение тебя немного подвело - это не личка :))))))

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Julio Iglesias and Dolly Parton - When You Tell Me


Оля, представляешь, мне сгеодня на другом форуме предложили эту песню дуэтом спеть, я  не поверила своим глазам, когда прочла :))))

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Оля, хочется тебя читать.....:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Колокола моей души,
Прошу нарушить эту тишь!
В лазури спит зелёный остров -
Там так красиво и всё просто,
Но не прельщает больше прелесть
Одна его. Желать не расхотелось
Грозы и молний, урагана -
Где столько чувств! Хочу быть пьяной
От борьбы форте и пиано!..
Я не смогла б жить в вечном лето -
И у зимы есть песнь рассветов!
Колокола моей души,
Вовсю звоните! Радость жить
Растормошите, растревожьте,
Стократно в звонах приумножьте!
Люблю вас, два моих Сергея -
Один - Рахманинов, другой - Есенин!
Стихи и музыка, душа и песня...
Смахнув слезу, целую крестик...
Колокола души моей,
Прошу, пожалуйста, звончей!
Прими, рояль, всех чувств разливы!
Колокола звонят - так будем живы!

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*, :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Да, я  вообще-то спрашивала совета и песни... Думала, ты поможешь...


*Вика...я нашла тебе песню....думаю, понравится* 



Perdere l’amore-(Потерять любовь)

E adesso andate via 
Voglio restare sola 
Con la malinconia 
Volare nel suo cielo 
Non chiesi mai chi eri 
Perche sceglesti me 
Me che fino a ieri 
Credevo fossi un re 

Perdere l'amore, quando si fa sera 
Quando fra i capelli un po d'argento li colora 
Rischi d'impazzire, 
puo scoppiarti il cuore 
Perdere l'amore e avere voglia di morire 

Lascia mi gridare rinegare il cielo 
Prendere a sassate tutti 
i sogni ancora in volo 
Li faro cadere ad uno ad uno 
Spezzero le ali del destino 
E ti avro vicino 

Comunque ti capisco 
E ammetto che sbagliavo 
Facevo le tue scelle 
Chissa, chissa, chissa che pretendevo 
Adesso che rimane 
Di tutto il tempo insieme 
Una donna troppo sola 
Che anchora ti vuol bene 

Perdere l'amore, quando si fa sera 
Quando sopra il viso, 
c'è una ruga che non c'era 
Provi a raggionare 
fai l'indifferente 
Fino a che ri accorgi 
che non sei servira a niente 

E vorresti urlare, soffocare il cielo 
Sbattere la testa mille volte contra il muro 
Respirare forte il suo cuscino 
Dire e tutta colpa del destino 
E ti avro vicino 

Perdere l'amore, maledetta sera 
Che raccoglie i cocci di una vita immaginaria 
Pensi che domani e un giorno nuovo 
Ma ripeti non me l'aspettavo, 
non me l’aspettavo 
Prendere a sassate tutti 
i sogni ancora in volo 
Li faro cadere ad uno ad uno 
Spezzero le ali del destino 
E ti avro vicino 
Perdere l'amore

*Если не подойдёт, то считай это 
просто ещё одним подарком 
в твою коллекцию замечательных песен.
Удачи тебе!*

----------


## Black Lord

> Перед собой извиняешься???


Да нет, перед дамами. :flower: 


> Зрение тебя немного подвело - это не личка :))))))


Всё возможно, стареем по маленьку, зрение и подводит...:wink:
Не могут все цвести, как бутоны розы :smile:
Не буду вам мешать, свободно общайтесь...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Не буду вам мешать


Кхм...:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Кхм...:smile:


...  :br:

----------


## PAN

> ...


Нет...

----------


## Black Lord

...

----------


## PAN

> ...


На том и завершим...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Нет.


А  айриш кофе?

----------


## PAN

> А айриш кофе?


С тобой - даже портвейн за углом...

----------


## Alenajazz

> даже портвейн за углом...


Заманчиво! Никогда не пила за углом...:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Колокола души моей,





> Колокола звонят - так будем живы!


Замечательно!!! Спасибо!!!



> Вика...я нашла тебе песню....думаю, понравится


Послушаю, когда смогу... Спасибо большое...

----------


## Ольвия

Странно тут у вас.... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Странно тут у вас...


так тема же про ритм танго. :Aga:  А танго - оно такое... С внезапными остановками и резкими порывами. Мой любимый танец. На свадьбе его танцевать будем. Разучиваем сейчас ( не скажу, что жесть, толковый ученик...):biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> На свадьбе его танцевать будем


Класс... :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Странно тут у вас....


И я заметила...:frown:

----------


## yozhik67

А стихи ещё остались?:frown::confused: :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> А стихи ещё остались?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу....:smile: :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от yozhik67
> А стихи ещё остались?
> 
> Присоединяюсь к вопросу....


Ну ладно, сами напросились

Любуясь жизни разноцветьем
Хочу до судорог в руке
Остаться здесь, на этом свете
Банальной рифмою в строке,
Непритязательным сюжетом,
Красивой фразой ни о чём,
Никем не признанным поэтом,
Что пишет сразу обо всём…
Лишь только б взгляд твой, как и прежде
Ласкал слова, что были мной
Тебе написаны, в надежде
Быть – пусть на полке - но с тобой.

----------


## yozhik67

Зачем пытаться смысл менять
в словах, что в мир уж улетели -
Едва ли дело есть глупее,
Чем в жизни дни переставлять...

----------


## Kliakca

Андрюшка, слова меняй, а смысл один...
И дни тут вовсе не причём.
Ты в слове добром господин,
Хотя зачем... или о чём?...

----------


## yozhik67

Язык - английский или русский -
Зависит :Aga:  от порядка слов.
Но я, конечно же, готов
Отставить спор ради искусства:tongue: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Лишь музыка - мой верный друг,


"Музыка - друг мой единственный" (С)  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
(С) Юрий Наумов

Среди одиноких недель
Мне дорог тот день,
Когда полюбила меня лишь одна.
Только она меня может понять,
Нести со мной крест мой до судного дня.
Она лишь способна меня окрылить,
И плакать заставить мою черствую душу.
И жажду способна она утолить.
Ее лишь готов бесконечно я слушать.
Музыка - друг мой единственный.
Только лишь ты способна целить,
Когда все лекарства уже бесполезны.
Только лишь ты способна ценить
И в душу врезаться острее чем лезвие.
Когда ты со мной - я просто святой,
Я чувствую нимб над своей головою.
Гитару взяв в руки, играю тебя,
А ты мной играешь, царя надо мною.
Музыка - друг мой единственный.
В тот день, когда предадут меня все друзья,
Я все же, я все же не буду один.
Ты не оставишь меня, верю я,
И потому я пою этот гимн.
Только ты можешь душе дать приют,
И ты самый верный мой спутник на свете.
Жаль, что так часто тебя предают,
Но никогда я не сделаю это.
Музыка - друг мой единственный

----------


## Skadi

Я могу молчать, 
я могу терпеть,
Не могу, как волны -
об утёса твердь.
Знать, той силы нету,
что воде дана -
Как ни крепок камень,
победит она.
А и пусть. Наверно,
каждому - своё.
Кому счастье - решка,
а кому - орёл.
Мне орлом мой жребий
лёг - Судьбы каприз.
Благодарна небу
за сюрприз "на бис"!
Так легко работать,
так легко творить!
Друг мой милый, как ты
помогаешь жить!
Ты об этом знаешь, 
молишься за нас -
Обрученье свято 
ясным светом глаз.
Я как можно ближе
быть хочу тебе,
С радостью за это
дам любой обет!
...Зори-пересветы - 
неба родники -
Вас испив, сияют
души-маяки!

[IMG]http://*********ru/902686.jpg[/IMG]
___________________________
*Alenajazz*,
*Витка*,
*yozhik67*,
*Ольвия*,
*МОРО*,
*smychok*,
*Ребята, друзья мои дорогие, как я вас люблю! :smile:*

----------


## Black Lord

> А и пусть. Наверно,
> каждому - своё.
> Кому счастье - решка,
> а кому - орёл.


 :flower: 
Подари мне решку, отпусти коня.
Быть орлом безгрешным, знать не для меня...

----------


## Витка

> Так легко работать,
> так легко творить!
> Друг мой милый, как ты
> помогаешь жить!
> Ты об этом знаешь, 
> молишься за нас -
> Обрученье свято 
> ясным светом глаз.


Спасибо большое за позитифффчик и поднятие настроения!!! За открытость души и чувств!!! 
Это очень ценно и прекрасно!!! СПАСИБО!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> Я могу молчать, 
> я могу терпеть,


Надо ли молчать?
Надо ли терпеть?
Может закричать...
Горлом прохрипеть..
Чтоб назло ветрам,
Вопреки судьбе,
Плюнуть 9 грамм,
В яростной мольбе!

----------


## LenZ

> Я могу молчать, 
> я могу терпеть,


Олечка! Здорово! Давно к тебе не заходила! Порадовалась! Как хорошо у тебя. Правда, не всё поняла про ваши с Витой музыкальные термины, ну я-то в этом профан  :Oj:  А вот стихи хорошие понимаю!

----------


## Kliakca

* * *

Он всех прощает и простит тебя,
Поверь ему, как веришь ты в себя,
И снизойдёт тогда к твоим ногам,
Святая истина...известная Богам!
Прими, как есть, обиды не держи,
И всех врагов своих, помилуй и прости.
И свечку ты поставь, кто отбыл в храм,
Они всё видят и спускаясь к нам,
Приходят в мысли наши ночью и стихи,
Моля о помощи и ты им помоги,
Но не отказывай о помощи молящим,
Что б на коленях не стоять скорбящим.

----------


## Skadi

> Подари мне решку, отпусти коня.
> Быть орлом безгрешным, знать не для меня...


Волю вольную - коню,
решку - для тебя,
Мне с орлом быть - долею
Той довольна я!
За орла я жизнь отдам -
Не задумавшись!
Рассмеюсь, пустив коня
в царство трав пастись!
Лёгким пёрышком паду
орлу на крыло
Песней мысль средь всех других-
как мне повезло!
Нет печалей, нет обид -
лишь в груди звенит
Счастье, что от всех невзгод
Друг мой защитит!

[IMG]http://*********ru/877093.jpg[/IMG]




> Надо ли молчать?
> Надо ли терпеть?
> Может закричать...
> Горлом прохрипеть..
> Чтоб назло ветрам,
> Вопреки судьбе,
> Плюнуть 9 грамм,
> В яростной мольбе!


Если не молчать,
то от счастья петь!
Если не терпеть,
то струной звенеть!
А ветра встречать -
только лишь в лицо!
Ну, а эти 9 грамм -
горечью в винцо...
Но не пью. Смахну тогда
9 грамм под стол,
Улыбнусь прямо в глаза
Тем, кто слишком зол.
И, погладив радугу -
цвета семицвет -
Вдруг пойму: моментов тех
в жизни лучше нет...

[IMG]http://*********ru/872997.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

А я боялся - не осталось слов,
Чтоб миру рассказать о чувствах,
Но вижу - к нам вернулось вновь
Волшебное вербальное искусство.

----------


## Skadi

> А я боялся


*А я бояться перестала.
Андрюш, ты знаешь, не пристало
Невзгодам чувства отдавать,
Коль есть, кому всё понимать
Судьбой дано. Тогда желанье
Писать, творить - вне угасанья.
Ах, боже мой...подчас, ранимы,
Судьбою, всё же, мы хранимы :smile:*

----------


## smychok

> Но не отказывай о помощи молящим,
> Что б на коленях не стоять скорбящим.


Хорошая мысль!!!
Браво!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вика, выбрось все плохие мысли из головы! Я всегда тебе рада - и здесь, и в личке. Что ещё за сомнения такие? Пиши, когда хочешь и куда хочешь - тут ли, в личке ли - я тебе РАЗРЕШАЮ, как хозяйка своей темы kiss :flower:  
*PAN*,
Пашенька, если кому-то не хочется читать наши диалоги с Викой, то пусть и не читают их - так, ведь? Можно просто пропускать тогда мою тему. Можно же так, надеюсь? А мы, в свою очередь, постараемся не слишком откровенничать "на всеобщее обозрение" (хотя, ты знаешь, что у нас с Викой такой мысли не возникает вообще! Просто мы очень рады бываем необыкновенному творческому подъёму :smile:).
*LenZ*,
Алён, давненько ты не заглядывала ко мне - приятно :smile: :flower: 
Как ты? как сынуля твой?  
*yozhik67*,
Андрюша, снова и снова появляется мысль - "Почему бы тебе не открыть свою тему?" Ты пишешь прекрасные стихи - даже в четырёх строках столько смысла! С удовольствием вижу тебя у себя и с неменьшим удовольствием (уверена, что у многих такая мысль!) заходила бы в твою тему! Так приятно общаться с тобой в стихах - замечательные диалоги, Андрюш! Подумай :smile:  




> *Любуясь жизни разноцветьем
> Хочу до судорог в руке
> Остаться здесь, на этом свете
> Банальной рифмою в строке,
> Непритязательным сюжетом,
> Красивой фразой ни о чём,
> Никем не признанным поэтом,
> Что пишет сразу обо всём…
> Лишь только б взгляд твой, как и прежде
> ...


Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> "Почему бы тебе не открыть свою тему?"


Не-е-е-е, не хоцца:tongue::tongue::tongue: Боюсь, тогда это может превратиться в работу, а я работать ленюсь :Aga:  У меня так:

Приходят случайные строки
В надежде поэзией стать,
Лежать под тиснёной обложкой
И в вечность цитатой попасть. 

А за возможность у вас у всех "сорить" словами - СПАСИБО :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Бывает, мысли возвращают нас назад -
Во времена шальные юности беспечной,
Когда желаний было море в звездопад,
И сердце молотом, когда пиджак на плечи!
Свята наивность в пионерском расстоянье...
Пусть Он не Питер Блад, но кулаки - ого!
Картина-прелесть Того первого свиданья,
Где мир Её замкнул кольцо вокруг Него...
Да те же дети мы, лишь стали чуть взрослее!
Другие книги пусть, поступки, жизнь, дела...
Смеёмся вслух, а души плачут - им милее
Вернуть то время, когда юность так цвела!

[IMG]http://*********org/905.jpg[/IMG]
________________________



> Не-е-е-е, не хоцца Боюсь, тогда это может превратиться в работу, а я работать ленюсь


Андрюшка.....:biggrin:....ах, ты....милый позитив kiss...:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Что-то мне сегодня размечталось...не сочтите за назойливость....
*
*Мы с тобой следы печатаем
На прибрежной полосе.
Чувств взаимностью объятые,
Здесь потеряны для всех.
Солнце, морем исцеловано,
Дарит розовый закат.
Звёзд сияньем приготовлена,
Ночь фиалковый свой взгляд,
Томной негою наполненный,
Явно бросить не спешит
Нам - навеки очарованным
Главной истиной - любить...
Эти чудо-завлекалочки -
Улыбаешься, смущён -
На щеках играют ямочки -
Как природой одарён!
Мне безумным наслажденим
Все малейшие нюансы -
От серьёзности к смущению -
Милый, ах, какой сейчас ты!..
В плену чувств и не заметила -
Невозможно ближе быть! -
Кровь пульсацию замедлила,
Чтоб единым ритмом бить
В двух сердцах...
...Следы зализывал
Их, ласкал прибой репризою...*

[IMG]http://*********org/35712.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Волю вольную - коню,
> решку - для тебя,


:smile:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> пусть и не читают


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Подари мне решку, отпусти коня.
> Быть орлом безгрешным, знать не для меня...





> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Skadi
> Волю вольную - коню,
> решку - для тебя,
> 
> :smile:


Если это в моих силах, всегда иду навстречу желаниям тех, кто заглядывает ко мне на огонёк  :Aga:  Рада, что угодила :wink: :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

> Алён, давненько ты не заглядывала ко мне - приятно 
> Как ты? как сынуля твой?


Олечка, да я заглядывала, наскоком, забегу, почитаю, понаслаждаюсь и убегаю. Некогда даже было отписаться. Как-то бытовуха захлестнула - проблемы, работа... Да ну это всё! Как всегда, хорошие, добрые, светлые стихи! В них душа. Спасибо!!!!  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*Skadi*,

В стране берёзового ситца
Лебяжьим пухом лягут облака.
И Зачарованной Душе не спится...
Я шлю тебе *ПРИВЕТ* издалека. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Серые осколки,
Сломанные ветки
По аллеям парка
Ветер раскидал.
Наигрался вдоволь,
Отдохнул в беседке,
Хлопнул дверью замка,
Свистнул и пропал.
Мельком из-за тучи
Попытался лучик
Улыбнуть в фонтане
Мраморных богинь,
Но в попытках робких
Сам себя измучил -
Превратили трещины
Тех богинь в рабынь...
Стёртые ступени
Лестничных подъёмов
Целовали прежде
Платья светских дам -
Гордый замок часто
Роскошью приёмов
Поражал округу,
Волю дав огням!
Шпоры, эполеты,
Шлейфы, диадемы,
Веера, ботфорты,
Плен открытых плеч,
В вычурных ливреях -
Вышколенно-немы -
Ловкие лакеи -
Жест любой стеречь...
...Вновь бродяга-ветер
О себе напомнил -
Закружил внезапно
Серую листву...
В сна дурмане стало
Очень вдруг тепло мне -
Поняла: услышал -
Я тебя зову...

[IMG]http://*********org/32723.jpg[/IMG]
___________________



> Skadi,
> В стране берёзового ситца
> Лебяжьим пухом лягут облака.
> И Зачарованной Душе не спится...
> Я шлю тебе ПРИВЕТ издалека.


Алёшка...мягко-нежно-красиво как...:rolleyes: спасибо  :Oj:

----------


## yozhik67

> Стёртые ступени
> Лестничных подъёмов
> Целовали прежде
> Платья светских дам -


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Серые осколки,


сразу как песня под гитару... класс!!!

----------


## Skadi

Тишина располагает к размышленьям,
Помечтать о чём-то только лишь своём...
Жаль, в реальности нет "щучьего веленья",
Но зато в своих хотеньях мы растём!
О!..хотеть легко - как миражи приятны!
Замечательно по воле тёплых волн
Плыть и плыть! Но тяжело приплыть обратно,
Когда в дырках от реальности наш челн...

__________________
*yozhik67*,
*Витка*,
*Андрюша, Вика :smile:*

----------


## Витка

> Когда в дырках от реальности наш челн...


Реальность бытовых проблем
Лишь мы любовью излечить сумеем
И в повседневности текущих дел
Изюминка романтики для цели:
В неё пульнём мы стрелами амура быстро
И даже в повседневной суете родится искра!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Любовь реальность атакует,
Когда, забывшись, та воркует.
Бывает, выстоит, подчас,
Опомнится и сдачи даст
В ответ реальности угрюмой
Любовь. И счастливы вовсю мы  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Любовь. И счастливы вовсю мы


И расцветаем, как пахучие сады,
И мы взлетаем в опиум мечты,
И раскрываем сердце людям,
И верим лишь амура судьям.

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Знаешь, странно...у любви двойник есть...маска...
Иногда так хорошо - как в лучшей сказке!
А потом...в прорезях глаз...не то... реальность!
И смеётся, раскидав нас в дали дальность...

----------


## Витка

> Знаешь, странно...у любви двойник есть...маска...


Маска ведь не прилипает к телу,
Существует временно, для дела
И носитель этой маски скоро
Не дай  Бог, получит бумерангом горе
И поймёт, что лучше быть открытым
И навстречу ветру плыть лишь с миром
Тот, кто искренен и честен, знает,
Что любовь спасёт и оправдает!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Маска ведь не прилипает к телу


Да, терпение и вера - дуэт-прелесть!
Мало ли чего-то срочно захотелось -
Уметь властвовать собой, конечно, трудно,
Когда чувства разыгрались внутри чУдно...
Обратимся мы к терпению и вере.
Ну, хотя бы, потерпеть, по крайней мере!
Получить чтоб тот волшебный результат -
Увеличивает плюс что во сто крат :smile:

----------


## Витка

> Да, терпение и вера - дуэт-прелесть!


Вера  - это всех удел, а вот терпенье
Женщину ввергает в панику, сомненья
Поселяются в душе настолько тонкой...
К сожаленью, разбивает на осколки
Нетерпение, обман, неверие в себя
Над руинами любви потом скорбя,
Мы подумаем: а может я тогда
Зря мгновение минут не подождалА.

----------


## Skadi

Хорошо. А ин и быть так посему!
Пусть пробьётся свет сквозь тени пелену!
Подождём. Пусть само время всех рассудит.
В любом случае, так только лучше будет  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Пусть пробьётся свет сквозь тени пелену!


Свет пробьётся из души,
Ты поверь ему, прими
Всё как суждено - так будет,
И не властны в этом люди!
Наше право - выбирать
И эмоции пускать
В зло, нейтрал или добро
Остальное, - Богу знать дано!

----------


## Витка

Поселил в меня опять надежду
И не буду я слепой, как прежде.
Распознала твои буквы-знаки
И узнала, что сказали зодиаки.
Снова я летаю, напеваю
Песни лета. Солнце догоняю,
Землю от мороза защищаю
И в душе нисколько не страдаю.
Рай по мне - знать, что ты дышишь,
Где-то ходишь, что-то пишешь.
Я люблю так безусловно
И я счастлива! Как птица вОльна!

----------


## Skadi

Не надо истин прописных,
Хочу в безвременье,
Где нет условностей,
Где просто Я и Ты.
И наслажденье - фактом
После потрясения -
Любовь нашла нас,
Не смотря на плен мечты!

[IMG]http://*********ru/889455.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

> Не надо истин прописных,


Вечные истины есть - без сомненья.
Просто язык в каждом времени свой.
Ветхий Завет для меня – «Воскресенье»,
А Житие Иисусово – Цой.

----------


## Skadi

> Просто язык в каждом времени свой


Шепчут века - мы их слышим сегодня,
Что-то шепнёт и наш век...
Для всех веков есть язык лишь ГоспОдень,
Знает его Человек.

----------


## yozhik67

> Для всех веков есть язык лишь ГоспОдень,
> Знает его Человек.


Язык один - но ощущенье,
Что каждый слышит лишь своё.
Любви, предательству иль мщенью
Он безо всякого смущенья
Цитаты Божьи подберёт.

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
*yozhik67*,
 Интересный диалог!!! :Ok:

----------


## yozhik67

Так нет, милейшее созданье!
Не диалог сии слова -
Поскольку в нём принять участие
Любая может голова :Aga: :tongue: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Так нет, милейшее созданье!
> Не диалог сии слова -
> Поскольку в нём принять участие
> Любая может голова


Мои слова темны, как ночь,
Поэтому спешу я прочь.... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Язык один - но ощущенье,
> Что каждый слышит лишь своё


Увы, нашёптывает дьявол
Довольно громко про соблазны.
Язык у дьявола слащавый,
И смысл во всём он видит разный,
Отличный Божьему! А люди
Не могут чаще устоять...
Господь потом нас всех рассудит -
Кто, как и сколько смог понять,
Себя в соблазнах отстоять.

____________________
*Ольвия*,
*yozhik67*,
:wink: :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

*Skadi*, Оля, а можно выставить нечто, размером поболее четверостишья :Oj: 
на возникшую тему :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюш, именно такая мысль и пришла мне в голову ...надо же...а и твою развёрнутую версию очень хотелось бы услышать, мм? :smile:

----------


## yozhik67

От начала времён Бог и Дьявол
Вечный спор всё ведут меж собой:
Кто из них на Земле будет главным,
Чтоб владеть человечьей душой.
	Век за веком нас всех совращали,
	Кто-то верой, а кто-то – вином,
	Пока мысль не пришла им случайно –
	Всё решить за картёжным столом.
Только встретиться им как-то стрёмно,
Не бывало такого вовек:
Одному в подземелии тёмно,
А другого не пустят наверх.
	К общей радости выход был найден –
	Интернет и на небо проник –
	И польщённый доверьем провайдер
	Обеспечил им льготный тариф.
С адресами вопрос сложным не был –
Выбор, как ни крути, небогат –
w w w.gospod.nebo
w w w.satana.ad
	С программистами тоже всё просто
	(их полно, что в раю, что в аду)
	И уладив с утра все вопросы,
	Они начали эту ИГРУ…
Полетели туда и обратно
Трефы, бубны, вальты, короли.
Но становится вскоре понятно
То, что правила всюду свои –
Каждый сам себе козырь рисует,
	Каждый сам себе прикуп сдаёт,
	Каждый врёт, хитрит и блефует.
	Словом, всё как и в жизни идёт:
То, что Дьявол считает весельем –
В небесах принимают за грех,
А что Бог называет Спасеньем –
Под землёй вызывает лишь смех.
	В общем, так и идёт эта битва
	Никому не даря перевес.
	И конца ей, и края не видно –
	Их, похоже, увлёк сам процесс.
Потому и приходится людям,
От рожденья до смерти своей,
Восхвалять имя божие утром,
После страстных греховных ночей.

----------


## Ольвия

> От начала времён


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*yozhik67*,
*Переписал себе в сборник лучших (на мой взгляд) стихотворений форума*
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> От начала времён Бог и Дьявол
> Вечный спор всё ведут меж собой:
> Кто из них на Земле будет главным,
> Чтоб владеть человечьей душой.


За мысли, грешные заранее, мои
Прошу покорно слишком строго не судить.
Ведь, нам в любые отношения двоих
Попытка только заглянуть - уже грешить.
Однако, скидку на попытку разобраться,
Возможно, сделает Господь, простив 'паяцам'.
Невольно хочется начать мне с сожаленья -
Не оправдали званья "лучшего творенья"...
Святые истины валяются в пыли -
Мы жить по ним пытались - так и не смогли.
До жути страшно - всё прекрасно понимаем,
Но, тем не менее, такое вытворяем! -
Убийства, алчность, жажда власти, сплетни, месть...
В окно соседа заглянуть уж мало. Влезть!
И всюду деньги, деньги...низменная страсть -
Схватить побольше! Не успел? - тебе пропасть.
Детей воспитывать сейчас на идеалах
Каких? любви, добра и честности?!.. Забрало
Давно опущено у дьявола в борьбе
За право первенства пред Богом - свет себе!
А человек - любимое творенье
Господне - мрак творит, не ведая сомнений...
Иконы снова мироточат по Руси
И умоляют людей души воскресить!

----------


## Витка

> w w w.gospod.nebo
> w w w.satana.ad


БРАВО!!! За всё стихотворение!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Иконы снова мироточат по Руси
> И умоляют людей души воскресить!


Оленька, тебе не меньшее БРАВО за всё!!! Душевно!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Восхвалять имя божие утром,
> После страстных греховных ночей.


Так и есть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 

Прочитал оба стиха своему соседу - ему очень понравилось!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> За мысли, грешные заранее, мои
> Прошу покорно слишком строго не судить.
> Ведь, нам в любые отношения двоих
> Попытка только заглянуть - уже грешить.
> Однако, скидку на попытку разобраться,
> Возможно, сделает Господь, простив 'паяцам'.
> Невольно хочется начать мне с сожаленья -
> Не оправдали званья "лучшего творенья"...
> Святые истины валяются в пыли -
> ...


[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Спасибо, Настя*...
Поняла ты, как никто,
Что трепетно храню
в своей душе...
И песня та, 
любима мной давно,
Ласкает сердце
нежно-ласковым туше.
Душе спасение 
единственное - 
вера
В Его любовь и свет добра,
разящий мрак.
Как символ двух хлебов,
нам на ладонь - просвира,
Кагора капли - кровь Христа -
спасенья знак.
Прими моё любимое    (Аве Мария)
признаньем
За понимание, 
за творчество, тепло,
За то, чтоб лучшее в нас
через глаз сиянье
Дарило счастье, 
побеждая светом зло!

----------


## Ольвия

Всем спасибо!

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, долго думала, где бы написать... После божественных стихов, как-то язык не поворачивается говорить о другом, но, прости, почему-то твоя тема для меня ближе и душевнее всех! Поэтому:

Водопадом волосы рассыпаны,
Просто шпилька закатилась за кровать
Поцелуями лицо усыпано...
Как не хочется сегодня мне вставать!

На работу вновь бежать ошеломлённо,
Делать видимость, ведь мысли о другом,
И от радости краснеть смущённо,
Поздравлять себя с любви началом днём!

----------


## Skadi

> Водопадом волосы рассыпаны,
> Просто шпилька закатилась за кровать
> Поцелуями лицо усыпано...
> Как не хочется сегодня мне вставать!


Вика, миленький, ты же знаешь, что я всегда тебе рада, всегда! :smile:
Тема любви и моя любимая  :flower:  
Что касается божественного, то это всегда внутри. Это - как...хлеб каждый день (пусть звучит несколько упрощённо, но именно так вот лично для меня).
Красивые строки kiss
______________
Водопадом волосы рассыпаны
По подушке, в поцелуях всё лицо
Были мысли все мои вот так услышаны
И подарены мне Им, в конце-концов!

----------


## CTARый

> пусть звучит несколько упрощённо


*ПУСТЬ ЗВУЧИТ!* :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
Алёшка...спасибо kiss :Oj:  

*Это...из моей старой темы...*

Взгляд с иконы - и настежь душа!
Мысль одна зовёт вслух вопрошать:
- Ты всё знаешь, Господь, почему
Зло с добром не окончит войну?

Мудрый взгляд - и тишает душа.
- Доброта, дочка, тем хороша,
Что не просит взамен ничего.
Злу не ведомо капли того.

Лаской взгляд - слёзы горечь с души.
- Лучше прошлое не ворошить.
Пусть росли там когда-то цветы,
Сможешь новые вырастить ты.

Строгий взгляд - пробужденье от грёз.
- Дочь, подумай, что было всерьёз?
Пульс двух рук совпал на 5 минут?
У других нет и этого - ждут.

Теплом взгляд - прорвалось изнутри:
- Говори, наш Отец, говори!
...Наслажденье - дни в монастыре:
Тишина на вечерней заре,

Плечо друга-монаха, который
Никогда не предаст. Он - опора
В миг бездонья. Он - Бога посланник!
Настоящей наградой мне стали

Звон торжественный колоколов,
Сны в подарок, какие - без снов,
Осознанье того, что бесценно,
И что глупо ждать чьих-то оценок.

Жизнь - не звон бубенцов лихой Тройки,
Оступился - плати неустойку.
Можно уши в наушниках спрятать,
Языком же такое состряпать!..

Тот влюблён в вечный плен доказательств,
Этот - раб всевозможных ругательств...
Каждый волен решить - что же выбрать?
Лишь Господь решит, что - кому выдать!

----------


## smychok

> Можно уши в наушниках спрятать,
> Языком же такое состряпать!..


Почему-то в этих строчках я себя узнал(((

----------


## Kliakca

> Прими моё любимое    (Аве Мария)


Запрещено к показу, не открывается... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

> Почему-то в этих строчках я себя узнал(((


Саш...мы сотканы не из всего положительного...наверно, потому мы и живые люди, мм? как ты считаешь? :smile: Но уже хорош тот факт, 
что мы умеем признавать свои недостатки...если, конечно, ты об этом :wink:



> Запрещено к показу, не открывается...


Да, Насть, я потом только увидела. Ну, ничего страшного - посмотри вот сюда http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zekMVI7jq0  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну, ничего страшного - посмотри вот сюда


Посмотрела уже и послушала.:rolleyes:
Поёт очень красиво, жаль, что всего два слова.
В полном варианте больше слов. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> Посмотрела уже и послушала.
> Поёт очень красиво, жаль, что всего два слова.
> В полном варианте больше слов.


Посмотрел, послушал...
 В оригтнале сидел вспоминал, но больше как-то слов не припомнил... разве что в конце Gratia Plena...
 По поводу клипа - красивая картинка, обалденная аранжировка, но по мне голос слабоват... Просто переедо мной (в памяти) конкурс вокалистов и... одна девушка её так исполняла, что по мне такие мурашки бегали, что от их лап синяки пооставались и , конечно, непередаваемые ощущения... 
 Вот она гадость высшего музыкального образования...
Мы всегда ищем лучше того, чем мы слышали))) Но этой девушке (в клипе) я благодарен...
 Она ищет новые пути донесения прекрасного до простого, "неподготовленного" слушателя...
 Оля, специально для тебя выкладываю в моей теме "Аве Мария" в нашем исполнении. Это та песня, про которую я рассказывал, что она лечит...

----------


## Kliakca

> Посмотрел, послушал...
>  В оригтнале сидел вспоминал, но больше как-то слов не припомнил... разве что в конце Gratia Plena...


Саша, не стыдно???:wink: http://webfile.ru/4075624

----------


## Skadi

> В полном варианте больше слов





> В оригинале сидел вспоминал, но больше как-то слов не припомнил... разве что в конце Gratia Plena...


Ребята, «Аве Мария» (лат. Ave Maria – здравствуй, Мария) – это приветствие архангела Гавриила, который явился к деве Марии, как посланник Бога, с благой вестью, что именно она избрана стать матерью Спасителя. 
В музыкальном смысле происхождение выражения восходит к начальным словам латинской молитвы «Ave Maria, gratia plena» - 
«Привет тебе, Мария милосердная». Это одна из наиболее употребляемых католических молитв к Богородице. В русской православной традиции – это молитва «Богородице, Дево, радуйся». Самые первые музыкальные произведения «Аvе Маriа» появились примерно 
в начале XVI века. Тогда это был первый гимн, написанный на текст одноименной молитвы. Ранние «Аvе Маriа» были полифоничны, исполнялись а сарреllа в дни праздников, посвященных деве Марии. Из текста молитвы обычно использовалась лишь начальная фраза.  
В ХIХ – ХХ вв. произведения с этим названием утратили свое первоначальное культовое значение, став, в основном, светскими композициями, в которых используется свободный поэтический текст, обращенный к деве Марии. Очень известны и популярны: «Аве Мария» Ф. Шуберта, Л. Керубини, И. С. Баха – Ш. Гуно, А. Дворжака, Джузеппе Верди, Пьетро Масканьи и др. Современные авторы также находят вдохновение в этом вечно прекрасном образе: И. Стравинский, А. Гольденвейзер, О. Янченко, челябинский композитор Л. Долганова и др. Что же касается исполнителей "Аве Марии", то их просто великое множество: Robertino Loreti, Andrea Bocelli, Sarah Brightman, Luciano Pavarotti, Beyonce, Милен Фармер, Blondie, Ногу Свело,The Cranberries...



> этой девушке (в клипе) я благодарен...Она ищет новые пути донесения прекрасного до простого, "неподготовленного" слушателя...


Анастасию Максимову называют серебряным сопрано России, Саш :smile: Согласна с тобой в отношении того, что она ищет что-то новое, по-своему интерпретируя очень известное. Мне нравится тембр её голоса, хотя, ты снова прав в том, что есть исполнительницы "Аве Марии" с более сильными и прекрасными голосами, но...в этой девушке - своё очарование...мне тоже понравился клип и аранжировка  :flower: 



> Оля, специально для тебя выкладываю в моей теме "Аве Мария" в нашем исполнении. Это та песня, про которую я рассказывал, что она лечит...


Саш...спасибо тебе огромное! Просто даже не знаю, что ещё сказать...ты как-то угадал, что мне сейчас так необходимо! kiss

----------


## Skadi

- Как Вам луна?
- Простите?..
- Думал я,
Что Вы луной любуетесь тихонько.
- Луна, действительно,
сегодня хороша, но...
- Ваши мысли не о ней...
Кивнула только.
Он не посмел
привлечь её вниманье
Попыткой новой -
третий лишний для двоих.
Но и уйти не мог,
попав в очарованье
Щемящей нежности
к фигурке хрупкой. Штрих -
Светились мягко
струйки лунной пыли,
запутавшись в рассыпанных кудрях -
В фантазий мир
настойчиво из были
Звал прогуляться...
Он вздохнул: "Она в мечтах..."
Жаль, не о нём.
Усмешка губ -
мираж свободен!
Прощальный взгляд
на 'профиль Ботичелли'...
Судьбе угодно будет - 
душу распогодит,
Найдёт мотив
для струн, чтоб снова пели!

----------


## barbarossa

В ритме танго не теряем грез!
Если любим, то уже всерьез,
Если пишем, то уже стихи, 
Если песнь поем, то от души.

Это, Олечка, я про тебя...
 :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля, так душевно!!! Спасибо!!!
*barbarossa*, спасибо вам большое за добрые слова в адрес Оли - она этого достойна!!!

----------


## smychok

> Анастасию Максимову называют серебряным сопрано России,


Баскова называют золотым голосом России... Не хочу обидеть Колю, но... есть то и посерьёзнее и их немало, вот только славы в простонародии у них такой нет(((
 А вот о лучших и, уже наверное, бриллиантовых голосах знает гораздо меньшее количество людей...



> Ребята, «Аве Мария» (лат. Ave Maria – здравствуй, Мария)


Пасиба, Оль, за информацию - мы это тоже проходили))))) Сам произведений 10 отпел, а может и больше... У меня только сейчас три в репертуаре: Бах, Лотти, и наша))) Я просто касательно этой версии не мог вспомнить ещё слова... Если Настя имела в виду  оригинал этого варианта))) 
 Настя, поверь, что я знаю наизусть весь каноничкский текст Ave Maria)))) Хотя бы только потому, что я его пою))))  
За песню спасибо - такого исполнения я ещё не слышал))) Хоя там больше английский текст, чем латинский:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Хоя там больше английский текст, чем латинский


Чем могём, тем помогём...:wink:
*Skadi*,я говорила не про разнообразные интерпритации (еле выговорила), их очень много, а про первоначальный вариант текста.

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Галчона*, спасибо... :Oj: 
Очень приятно  :flower: 

*Витка*,
*smychok*,
*Kliakca*,
Ребята, всегда рада вам :smile:
*Саш*, ну, конечно же, ты это всё проходил и, вне всяких сомнений, что обладаешь информацией гораздо большей и как непосредственный исполнитель прекрасной "Аве Марии", и как музыкант-профессионал вообще  :flower: 
*Настя*, я поняла  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Всем..... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Всем.....


И тебе  :flower:  как ответ :smile:

----------


## smychok

оль, не могу цитировать - с телефона... 429 - вгоняешь в краску!

----------


## Skadi

> Оль..........вгоняешь в краску!


А ты крепись, "казак", потому, как голос у тебя красивый (любой, кто слышал его хоть раз, подтвердит сей факт :Aga: ) - куда ж теперь его деть-то? :biggrin::wink: :Ok:

----------


## smychok

оль, ты приувеличиваешь! многие могут при большом ждлании и большой настойчивости сделать так же, а то и лучше! ведь я то лентяй!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> оль, ты приувеличиваешь!


Да ладно.....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Оль, ты приувеличиваешь!


Сейчас здесь со мной рядом один из моих лучших солистов - Димка....
Прочитал твои слова о "моём преувеличении" и рассмеялся, а я - с ним ))))
Дело в том, что я не умею преувеличивать, а, наоборот, чаще преуменьшаю.....бывает.....в воспитательных целях...но ты же сам знаешь, 
что если музыкант просто льстит другому музыканту - грош цена льстецу! Так зачем мне грош, а? :wink:

----------


## Витка

> Так зачем мне грош, а?


Оля, золотые слова!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Именно и ценно в тебе то, что ты говоришь ПРАВДУ, каковой бы она не была! 
В наше время очень мало людей, не боятся этого, к сожалению...

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, знаешь...очень ценю тот факт, что ты - мой друг и что ты - просто очень светлый человек, настроенный всегда на позитив - это так правильно, так хорошо! Как здорово, что тогда у Виталича нам удалось познакомиться и пообщаться хоть столько, сколько получилось - ты уже знаешь, что на ту встречу я, в основном, поехала из-за тебя. Вик...помни свои же слова - сказки могут стать прекрасной явью :smile: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, как бы и я  хотела  встретиться с тобой.  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Так зачем мне грош, а?


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...

----------


## LenZ

> - Как Вам луна?
> - Простите?..


Зачиталась...  :flower:  В твоих стихах - душа. Всегда.  :flower:  И мудрость.  :flower:  захожу поучиться.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> твоих стихах - душа. Всегда.  И мудрость.


А ещё она изменяется... Сильно... Это хорошо... :Laie 21:

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, спасибо - взаимно! Я так завидовала (исключительно белой завистью!) вашей встрече с Алёной! Я была в Ростове однажды, но...снова проездом, да к тому же - вечером...Ездили с коллегой в Новочеркасск в НТТИ на совещание по работе, потом нам посоветовали заглянуть в Ашан (недалеко от Ростова), а на обратном пути из Ашана мы перепутали автобусы, нас увезли в Ростов ))))) Вечерний Ростов красив, бесспоpнo, но мы-то всё бегом...с одного автобуса - на другой...так вот мельком из окон автобусов и "знакомились" :wink:
Уверена, мы что-нибудь обязательно придумаем и встретимся! Алёну жду в конце ноября - вся изждалась уж.......у меня как раз будут курсы в Рязани три дня в те дни, что Алёна приезжает - удобно отпроситься - у нас курсы ведёт заслуженный артист - обаятельнейший и интереснейший мужчина, мм! :rolleyes: Думаю, всё получится  :Ok:  Очень рада и слежу регулярно за Вашими работами, которые очень нравятся , и, конечно же, согласна на "ты" :smile: :flower: 

*LenZ*,
Алён, всегда ощущаю какое-то тепло, когда вижу твою аватарку.....может, потому, что мы - земляки-соседи? :smile: Знаешь...хочется снова писать и....как приятно после таких слов - спасибо  :flower:  

*PAN*,
...... :Oj: ......всё понимаешь.....спасибо, Паша  :flower: 


Ребята....последние дней 10.....не поверите - учила "лунную дорожку" - уход Майкла в танце "Билли Джин".....как же я измучила ноги.....Алёна, которая джаз - тебе сочувствую теперь!!! Иначе, как я могу помочь своему студенту-танцору??? только через свои ноги .... 
У меня завтра конкурс "Алло, мы ищем таланты!" - от нас отобрали два номера - танец и песню........потом ещё один вокальный конкурс, 90-летие музшколы, где я отработала достаточно лет....короче, постоянно на сцене - то в МКЦ, то у себя, то.....в Рязани теперь....эх, обожаю это время!!!! Хотим ещё между делом к Виталичу заглянуть ....солистов хочу показать и, может быть, записаться....... :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, теперь вот я вам буду с Аленой завидовать. Мы то встретились как-то бегом. Приехать к ним у меня не получилось.. Но вот в апреле - обязательно буду в Таганроге.. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, мне так интересно увидеть - какая Алёна наяву!!! )))) Думаю, что я - такая же ))) Вот соберёмся две ...'сумасбродки' (обожаю это слово в хорошем его смысле!) )))))) Поведу их с мужем в наш Кремль Рязанский, и, если получится, затащу на колокольню - вид оттуда!.....:rolleyes: Если повезёт с навигацией, сплаваем по Оке :wink: Потом обязательно зайдём в музколледж.....там на сцене настоящий Стейнвей...много чего хочется показать....самое главное - приехала бы :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Я думаю - приедет. И все о чем ты мечтаешь - обязательно получится. Алена такой открытый человек, такой замечательный человек.)) Нам было легко общаться..Жаль недолго. Я ради такого случая даже прогуляла пару))))
Оль, удачного вам выступления! И обязательно - победы! Мы в вас верим!!!

----------


## Витка

> мне так интересно увидеть - какая Алёна наяву!!! ))))


А я её сегодня слышала по телефону  :Ok: :tongue::tongue::tongue: :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> А я её сегодня слышала по телефону


На тот момент ты была счастливее меня :wink: :flower: 
Приехали с конкурса оч. довольные! К двум дипломам "Победителей" привезли ещё и приз 
за лучшее исполнение народной песни :smile: Нафоткались! 
Снимали на две камеры - эмоций - куча! Какая приятная усталость!..
Вот здесь мы почти все (фото до конкурса за кулисами)  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/934030m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я её сегодня слышала по телефону


А сначала раза три меня отбивала, не хотела, чтобы я деньги тратила, видите ли....

Олёк, я тебя поздравляю с удачным выступлением, желаю и впредь только удачи! В Рязань приезжаем утром 28 ноября, гостиницу помнишь (которую ты же и посоветовала :Aga: )

А ты, Олёк, прозевала мою свадьбу, но мы ее празднуем уже пятый день, поэтому тебе досталась нога свиная и конфеты!!! Угощаю всех, кто в теме!!!!!:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/954500m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

[IMG]http://*********ru/941188m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

А это - тебе, Скади!!! С победой тебя и твоих учеников!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/981127m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
 Алёнуш!!! Привет )))))))) Как увидела 'твою' свиную ногу, так и...ты убить меня ею захотела? :biggrin: Конфеты - годятся  :Ok:  А...от свадебного тортика...кусочек не остался, мм? :rolleyes: А это что за винный набор? ой.... :Oj: 
Вот только появись......пропустила свадьбу....ну, конечно!......и твоё красное платье с танго......28-го у меня конкурс "Просто песня" .... слушай, так вы с Ромой как раз послушаете моих солистов и вообще весь конкурс!!! Кажется, он начнётся в 15.00 (уточню)  :flower: 



> А это - тебе, Скади!!! С победой тебя и твоих учеников!!!!


Спасибо, милая! kiss Там не мы одни были в числе победителей - очень много талантливой молодёжи - так приятно! Я сама прям помолодела лет на 10 ))))) Со мной была моя подруга детства - ей тоже оч. понравилось, мы с ней среди молодёжи ощущали себя на чуть старше, чем они )))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оленька! С победой!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> что за винный набор? ой....


Это хороший набор, там шоколад, а внутри вкус благородных напитков, всякие там Мартини, Кампари и так далее :Ok: 



> вы с Ромой как раз послушаете моих солистов


Всенепременнейше!!!!




> от свадебного тортика..


Вчера праздновала со своим детским коллективом и их родителями. Неплохой сценарий забубенила. Всё прошло отлично! Была пиратская вечеринка с дресс-кодом и ямайским ромом "Капитан Морган" (родители). А детям - конкурсы, "сладкий стол" И взрослые активно во всем участвовали! Было очень здОрово!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, спасибо! kiss :flower:  :Oj: 
Вот кто получил приз за лучшее исполнение 
народной песни - наша Шаура :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/950406m.jpg[/IMG]
Она же с призом :smile:[IMG]http://*********ru/946310m.jpg[/IMG]
А это мы уже уезжаем :smile:[IMG]http://*********ru/936070m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Шаура


Имя интересное!

----------


## Skadi

> Это хороший набор, там шоколад, а внутри вкус благородных напитков, всякие там Мартини, Кампари и так далее


Аха-а-а-а-а! Годится  :Ok: 



> Всенепременнейше!!!!


Слушай, так получается супер-здорово! Ты сама всё услышишь и увидишь! Жаль, что только песни....сегодня были танцы - много танцев, причём, оч. хороших по-настоящему  :Aga: 



> Имя интересное!


Она из Башкирии - очень хороший голос, но были проблемы с дыханием...
Сейчас у неё в репертуаре песни Валерии, Мики Ньютон, Полины Гагариной  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> сегодня были танцы - много танцев,


Не дразни!!!! Я ваш регион вообще по хореографии не знаю.... Хотелось бы увидеть что-нибудь... В каждом регионе свой стиль, своя "танцевальная мода" В Москве и области жестковато танцуют, сразу видно, что конкуренция, мегаполис, нравы большого города, темы танцев более острые. У нас всё мягче, более радостно.

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алён, я поймала себя на мысли, что очень много берут из "Тодеса" Духовой. Они недавно снова были в Рязани с концертом (билетов было, практически, не достать!). А вот хореография из Щацка - супер! Там такие потрясающие сюиты....такие сюжеты...и опять тот же "Чёрный кот" )))))
В каждом танцевальном коллективе сегодня выделялись девочки с прекрасной балетной школой - ну, очень ярко выделялись и тянули за собой остальных.

----------


## Alenajazz

> очень много берут из "Тодеса" Духовой.


Духова - это супер! Её даже признали романиспэ (обладатель цыганского духа) Но мне не подходит с маленькими детьми такая хореография. "Тодес" - машина! Чёткая и стремительная. Я люблю несколько поженственнее  - чтобы девочки в танце походили на девочек и развивали свою женскую сущность. К нам "Тодес" приезжает каждый год. Но я сходила всего один раз, больше что-то и не хочется....

----------


## Skadi

> Но я сходила всего один раз, больше что-то и не хочется....


Вот и к нам тоже ежегодно "Тодес" заезжает. Но...не смотря на весь их профессионализм и "машинность" даже (ты правильно сказала), больше всего люблю Шацк и Новомичуринск. Ещё Скопин. Вот из этих городов всегда преподносят сюрпризы! Кто ж их не любит - сюрпризы-то?  :Ok:  А "Тодес"....там всё понятно :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ещё Скопин.


 Из Скопина танцоров  видела - на Всероссийском в Тихвине с ними соревновались, а потом в одном гала-концерте выступали. Хороший коллектив! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто ж их не любит - сюрпризы-то?


Я не очень люблю сюрпризы... Они ведь и неприятные бывают. Меня нужно заранее предупреждать. Ты вот сказала про колокольню - я уже готова! Оденусь соответствующе!

----------


## Skadi

> Из Скопина танцоров видела - хороший коллектив!


Да! До сих пор стоит в глазах их "Арагонская хота" :rolleyes:
Короче, на "Чёрного кота" ты не попадаешь, так хоть на вокальном конкурсе побываешь - там подтанцовки будут, наверняка (как слабое утешение) :wink:


> Я не очень люблю сюрпризы... Они ведь и неприятные бывают


А мы неприятные отбросим, оставив лучшее  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Снимали на две камеры - эмоций - куча! Какая приятная усталость!..


Поздравляю с победой!!! Вы умнички! в принципе, другого и не ожидала...
Оооочень жду видео!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, обязательно! (как обработаем всё видео, так оба наших номера сразу выложу в youtube, 
а то, что очень понравилось из 'чужого' - в личку :smile:)
____________________________

В смс-ке - вопрос.
Как ответ - твой звонок -
Мягкий голос ласкает и лечит!
Расстоянье - лишь вздох
вместо сети дорог...
Улыбаюсь, расправила плечи.
Как приятно мне слышать
всё, что говоришь
И стараюсь не думать о миге,
Когда время вернёт
безлимитную тишь,
Чтоб желаньем жить
о звонке-клике
вновь и вновь. Так и будет.
- Да-да, я с тобой! -
Беспокойством его наслаждаясь,
Начинаю теперь уже
я рассказ свой,
Сквозь мобильник взаимно ласкаясь...

[IMG]http://*********ru/949418.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

> Расстоянье - лишь вздох
> вместо сети дорог...


Посреди бессонной ночи
Собираю буквы в строчки

И за тёмный край небес
Посылаю СМС.

В нём любви слова простые,
Испокон веков святые.

----------


## Skadi

> Посреди бессонной ночи
> Собираю буквы в строчки
> И за тёмный край небес
> Посылаю СМС.
> В нём любви слова простые,
> Испокон веков святые.


Те слова любви простые,
Испокон веков святые,
В глаза б глядя, говорить,
Поцелуй души испить...
Смс - на крайний случай
Дать сигнал, что тоска мучит 
По желанию общаться,
Голос слыша, наслаждаться! :flower:

----------


## Витка

И мобильный молчит,
И письмо -  без ответа,
Только где-то кричит
Глубоко песня лета...
Растворилась душа
В пекле пагубной страсти
Может, ждёт малыша?
Бережёт от напастий?
Закружило легко
Их зимы покрывало
Больше знать не дано...
Лишь любовь на начало!

----------


## smychok

СМС, телефон,
Интернет и другое
Не заменит тот стон,
Когда любящих двое
Поджидают зарю,
Прикоснувшись телами...
Что я Вам говорю - 
Вы всё знаете сами...

----------


## Витка

> Когда любящих двое


Когда любящих двое,
Им никто и не нужен
И в бессмысленном вое
Часов боем разбужен...
Счастье очень похоже,
У людей, тех, что любят.
Только чувствуют кожей
И сердцами голУбят
Малость надо найти, -
Лишь свою половинку
И на верном пути
Слиться в вечности дымку...

А дальше в голове запелось: "Чтобы *просто* сказать привет, улыбнуться тебе в ответ, и не будет прощальных слов, через...   пронесу любовь..."  - почему-то цепляет... *smychok*, не знаешь, почему???

В жизни многое _"просто"_,
Любим мы усложнять
И не нужно апостроф
Ставить, чтобы понять
Мысль и взгляды друг друга,
Душа в душу, иль нет?
Намекнёт на досуге
Сердце стуком: "Привет!"

----------


## smychok

> А дальше в голове запелось: "Чтобы просто сказать привет, улыбнуться тебе в ответ, и не будет прощальных слов, через... пронесу любовь..." - почему-то цепляет... smychok, не знаешь, почему???


..............
Как???
Ну помню у Насти была обрезка... На форум не вкидывал... Где??? Откуда???))))

----------


## Витка

> Как??? Где??? Откуда???))))


Хотя бы иногда читай внимательнее. Спасибо.
Я не спрашивала Где? Как? или Откуда?... Я спрашивала ПОЧЕМУ???
Я очень рада за Настю и за твою феноменальную память!!!

----------


## smychok

Слаба моя феноменальная память((( Пора таблетки пить...
Как говорится - ларчик просто открывался...

----------


## Ольвия

Хорошо, что хоть кто-то что-то понимает.. Как в личку зашла... Покраснела и ушла....

----------


## Skadi

Помоги не забыть,
Помоги сохранить
Самых светлых моментов улыбку.
Я читаю в глазах -
Ты согласен любить,
Тихо гладя души моей скрипку.
Нерасстраченной нежностью
Сердце врачуй,
Залечи поцелуями раны
И собою меня
Навсегда заколдуй,
Чтоб смешны стали жизни изъяны.
В дар - свеча на канун,
Трисвятое шепчу,
Сонм теней вокруг ликов немеет...
Как же сладко прижаться
К родному плечу -
Нет надёжнее, крепче, сильнее!

----------


## Витка

> Нет надёжнее, крепче, сильнее!


Только мой, - я твержу
И тобой дорожу.
Только мой, - повторяю упрямо!
Ты - дарован судьбой!
Так приятно с тобой
Подплывать к маяку и пичалу!
Знаю: тоже твоя
И любовь от тебя,
Что потоком безумным уносит,
Окрыляет легко
И забыть нелегко,
Как глаза твои светятся! Впрочем
Всё у нас на глазах,
Всё в безумных руках,
Верю, что мы смогли оторваться...
Сквозь тоски пелену,
Сквозь печаль и судьбу,
Что была, мы сумеем прорваться!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Только мой, - я твержу
> И тобой дорожу.
> Только мой, - повторяю упрямо!
> Ты - дарован судьбой!


Ты - 
мой рай,
Только мой, лишь со мной.
Ты - 
причал в этой жизни земной.
Вспомню глаза твои -
Светят мои,
Можешь лишь ты 
Мою грусть изменить.
Как же проста 
эта истина, милый.
Как я ждала тебя! 
Бога просила:
Благослови наши чувства и души!
Как же мне нужен он, как мне он нужен!

----------


## Витка

Мои чувства к нему
Не имеют значенья.
Только вот не пойму:
Так откуда ж сомнения?
Если мне всё равно,
Почему сердце гложет
И дышать не легко...
Вокализ не поможет
Успокоить, прозреть,
Затушить это пламя.
Может хватит гореть
И губить это знамя
Новолунной любви?
Задохнусь... нет, не надо
И кричу: "Помоги!"
Только сердцу отрада
В разговоре с тобой,
Хоть меня и не слышишь
И на пенный прибой
Прихожу одна... Пишешь...
Без тебя не поют
В райском острове птицы...
Люди в счастье живут!!!
А по мне б - так напиться,
Чтоб забыть этот бред
И любви моей пламя.
Ольга, дай мне совет,
Как нести это знамя
Чтобы сердцу легко,
А не муторно было?
И чтоб в жизни оно
Лишь любовью томимо.

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну помню у Насти была обрезка...


Колбасными обрезками не увлекаюсь...:biggrin:



> Хорошо, что хоть кто-то что-то понимает..


Оль, аналогичное впечатление.
О каких то обрезках пишут...:confused:
Может мне волосы обрезать?:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Тихо гладя души моей скрипку.


:rolleyes: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Может мне волосы обрезать?


Зачем??? Может лучше юбку???:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Зачем??? Может лучше юбку???


Зачем материю портить, легче снять...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Зачем материю портить, легче снять...


Тоже вариант)))) Но мы лёгких путей не ищем, так что ножници в руки и вперёд!!!

----------


## Skadi

> мы лёгких путей не ищем


Как по-мужски это звучит! :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

Всё в прошлом: и стихи, и страсти...
Я думала, что от напасти
Нас бережёт Любовь и  Вера,
Но снова с этим пролетела! :)))))))))
20.11.2009, 04:44

----------


## yozhik67

> Всё в прошлом: и стихи, и страсти...
> Я думала, что от напасти
> Нас бережёт Любовь и  Вера,
> Но снова с этим пролетела! :)))))))))
> 20.11.2009, 04:44


А вот это так классно и непонятно, что даже не знаю, какой смайлик поставить...

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*, спасибо! :cool: Очень приятно слышать от вас добрые слова!  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Тем более, впервые. :rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Всё в прошлом: и стихи, и страсти...
> Я думала, что от напасти
> Нас бережёт Любовь и Вера,
> Но снова с этим пролетела! :)))))))))


В нашем прошлом 
мы классно отчаянны -
Там любовь и стихи - 
всё нечаянно,
Но со страстью,
пронзающей сущность всю!
Зрелость наша 
готовится юностью :smile:

----------


## yozhik67

> Тем более, впервые.


Ну, просто йожик он тихий :Oj: , но всё читает :Aga:  :flower: 

_души моей скрипку_ *Skadi*, :flower: 
_Когда любящих двое,
Им никто и не нужен_ *Витка*, :flower: 

Я не силён в вопросах веры
И слов красивых не люблю,
Но день и ночь, без всякой меры,
Кого, не знаю – но молю.
Молю, чтоб никогда улыбка
Из глаз любимых не ушла,
И чтоб душа твоя, как скрипка,
В моих руках лишь петь могла.

Написано давно, но ведь бывают совпадения! Наверное, потому что 
*Счастье очень похоже,
У людей, тех, что любят.*

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*, очень нежно и приятно! А главное, - веет добром!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga:  СПАСИБО!

----------


## Skadi

> Я не силён в вопросах веры
> И слов красивых не люблю,
> Но день и ночь, без всякой меры,
> Кого, не знаю – но молю.
> Молю, чтоб никогда улыбка
> Из глаз любимых не ушла,
> И чтоб душа твоя, как скрипка,
> В моих руках лишь петь могла.


Кто знает, что такое - вера?
Соединять лишь слов красу?
Любовь имеет свою меру?
А можно пить души росу?..
Я не задумывалась - честно.
Я просто верю и люблю,
Ласкать слова мне интересно -
В них смысла я не утаю.
Когда, кто дорог, всегда рядом -
Не это ль счастье наяву?
И на плечо когда присядет
Мечта, которую зову?..

----------


## Skadi

> веет добром!!!


Ты права, Вик! Андрюша и сам такой, как и его слова - истина :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Но мы лёгких путей не ищем, так что ножници в руки и вперёд!!!


Испортить вещь ножницами всегда успеется, это самый лёгкий вариант.:wink:
А ты со сломанной молнией помучайся, расстегни, а мы посмотрим на результат...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Готово!


Молодец, Димка, что не стоит на месте, хоть и слова не понятны, бой забивает. :Ok: 
А он перебором умеет играть или только дворовым ритмом "Дилинь-дилинь"?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Пожалуйста, Боженька, маме скажи,
Я очень скучаю по ней!
У нас в интернате тепло, хорошо,
Но с мамочкой же веселей...
Она мне сказала - не скоро приедет,
Работает и устаёт...
Наш папа уехал давно к другой тёте
И к нам никогда не придёт.
Его я не помню. Наверно, он добрый,
Он мамочке денежку шлёт,
Она их в коробочку каждый раз прячет
В шкафу, где сверчок мой живёт.
Он днём не сверчит, его вечером слышно,
Когда я почти что засну,
Наверно, он так же, как мамочка, любит
Всё время пугать тишину.
Мне скучно без мамочки, миленький Боженька...
- Анечка, где ты? мы ждём!
Грустный Всевышнего взгляд, вздох девчоночки...
Всяко бывает...живём.

[IMG]http://*********org/39607.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Грустный Всевышнего взгляд, вздох девчоночки...
Всяко бывает...живём.
*

Как это грустно. Как это больно. Мне часто приходится бывать на комиссии КДН. Приходится наблюдать картину, когда детей отправляют в приют на временное проживание, потому что родители забыли о своих родительских обязанностях. Забыли о детях. И хорошо в приюте, и тепло, и уютно. И кружки разные, и концерты. А в глазах у детей тоска. Они хотят к маме.
 Эта мера вынужденная. Детей в семью возвращают практически всегда. Правда были случаи опекунства и усыновления из приютов.

----------


## Skadi

> Как это грустно. Как это больно.


Очень....очень больно....какие глаза у этих детей!..........что творится с нашим миром?...он вне любви......:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я как-то работала в детском доме хореографом... Прикипела душой к одной девочке. Хотела даже удочерить. Только условия жилищные не позволили... Стараюсь ей сейчас помогать хоть чем-то... Она тоже пойдет учится на хореографа.

----------


## Витка

> Пожалуйста, Боженька, маме скажи,
> Я очень скучаю по ней!


Оля, как ножом по сердцу!!! К сожалению, даже те, кто хотят взять детей, им их не дают... Моя знакомая недавно наконец-то усыновила, причём в другом городе совершенно, здесь не давали... Так она год туда моталась... Жуть!!! Доводили до нервных срывов... Одного ребёнка мать забрала прям перед носом, вот другого взяла... Столько счастья и у малыша, и у неё в семье!!! Супер!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Я как-то работала в детском доме


Я тоже работала одно время с такими детьми - в школе-интернате преподавала музыку и аккомпанировала детскому хору. Мы с моей коллегой уходили после занятий....больными душой...столько приходилось узнавать....такие подробности - волосы дыбом! Но...сколько же любви в этих детях к их родителям, не смотря на то, что почти все эти родители были лишены родительских прав! А для детей их мамы и папы - самые лучшие!

----------


## smychok

> Пожалуйста, Боженька, маме скажи,
> Я очень скучаю по ней!
> У нас в интернате тепло, хорошо,
> Но с мамочкой же веселей...


Жуть... А картинка во сто крат усиливает впечатление!!!

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
Саш...увидела сегодня одну...мамашу с дочуркой. Девочка из интерната, который совсем рядом с нашим домом. Мамочка эта еле на ногах стояла (была сильно выпивши), за дочурку держалась...из магазина выходили......кто кого провожал?....:frown:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, самое печальное, что дети таких родителей любят и ценят своих родителей больше, чем благополучные дети, почему-то...
И ещё, хочу сказать, что даже дети, которые живут в семьях, тоже такие вещи рассказывают порой, что волосы дыбом и сердце разрывается, честно, хочется удочерить... Я бы не смогла работать в детском доме, сердце бы не выдержало. :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик...как ни странно, с такими детьми (детдомовскими или интернатовскими) легче работать, потому что они ... человечнее. Они раньше взрослых могут откликнуться на твою проблему и, хотя бы, морально поддержать. Знаешь....в мире детей мы, взрослые, как очищаемся...

----------


## Витка

> в мире детей мы, взрослые, как очищаемся...


Знаю... Сегодня полдня с 2-х-летним крестником провела, который оказывается меня 3 дня ждал и звал, потому что услышал, как его мама моё имя назвала по телефону 3 дня назад. Почему-то после такого проведения времени добавляется энергия и повышается настроение. Дети - это такое счастье!
Я просто таю, когда он мня называет Викунька...  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Так, кроме него, никто не называет...

----------


## Skadi

> Я просто таю, когда он мня называет Викунька... Так, кроме него, никто не называет...


Классно звучишь в таком варианте! Мне тоже понравилось  :Ok:  Вырастет этот мальчишечка и будет вот так же супер-ласково называть свою жену, мм!......:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

Дети любимые - это ведь счастье!
Дети - легко берегут от ненастья.
Мы к ним - с добром, и они с нами - тоже!
Дети родимые, пусть Бог вам поможет!

----------


## Skadi

Мир в глаза ребёнка
такой большой!
Если захочешь, будет
от так же твой.
Смотрят глаза с надеждой 
на тебя -
Детского сердца любовь
предать нельзя!

----------


## Витка

Малышка назвала сегодня мамой
Я много лет ждала таких вот слов,
Вот только не являюсь её мамой
Она почувствовала Веру и Любовь
С которой я к ней, как к своей дитяти
Тянулась, уговаривала жить, смеясь.....
..............

----------


## Skadi

:smile::smile::smile:

Приятный факт – сиянье глаз -
Я встретилась с Alenajazz
Сегодня! Конкурс «Просто песня!» -
За Димку все болели вместе!..
Такое было ощущенье –
Всю жизнь знакомы - вне сомнений!
В Алёну я влюбилась сразу,
До восклицанья первой фразы!
Навстречу бросились друг другу,
Разобнимались! Я подругу
Душой и сердцем приняла!
Своих студентов позвала,
Чтоб познакомить: Димку, Лёшу,
Наташу, Тёмку с ‘фотоношей’…
Роман – Алёны муж – на нас
Глядел с улыбкой…В общем, класс!
Такая круговерть эмоций
Внутри надолго остаётся!
Сказать точнее – навсегда!
Увы, всего не передать,
Чем был наполнен этот вечер,
Начавшийся с желанной встречи…
Алёна с Ромой отдыхают 
Сейчас. А завтра, может быть – кто знает! –
Приедут колледж посмотреть…
Иль до 30-го терпеть
Придётся мне, чтоб насладиться
Общеньем, озарившим лица!

 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Приятный факт – сиянье глаз -
> Я встретилась с Alenajazz


Здорово, Оль!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  
Тайная встреча? 
Я вот тоже скоро в ваши края! Паломничество у меня!  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
 Привет, Олег! 
Рязанская земля гостеприимная - всегда рады гостям :smile: :flower: 
Да, с Алёной встретились и её мужем - продолжение следует  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка,* 
Вика, мы все были рады за Димку, 
который взял спецприз 
на конкурсе эстрадной песни "Просто песня!" 
Остальные фотки (где и Алёна с Романом)
будут позже  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/99654m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[QUOTE=Skadi;2517226]*Витка,* 

Остальные фотки (где и Алёна с Романом)
будут позже  :flower: 

Оленька, ждем с нетерпением и фотки и подробный рассказ о встрече. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, привет!
А мы ещё и завтра встречаемся с Алёной и Ромой. Они сегодня погуляют по Рязани (если им не помешает дождь...впрочем, не помешает!), вечером у них - спектакль в драмтеатре, а завтра вместе идём в Кремль и...там посмотрим :wink: Ты была права! Алёна такая роднулька! Ощущение, что знаю её всю жизнь - потрясающе! Всё просто супер!  :Ok: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Завидоваю....Хочу к вам.:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Она:*
- Характер трудный у Судьбы.
Столкнувшись с ним однажды,
Не сложно сдаться без борьбы, 
Но знай - ошибся дважды.
На миг расслабился, считай
Себя в плену у КлОто,
Терпи покорно и страдай,
Виня во всём кого-то.
Пусть лучше раны глубоки,
Зато Судьба позлится,
Когда свободы маяки
Начнут во тьме светиться!

*Он:*
- Характер трудный у Судьбы -
Она ведёт себя, как хочет,
И угадать не можешь ты
Её лица во мраке ночи.
Она сурова, беспристрастна,
К одним щедра, к другим скупа,
И не пытайся ты напрасно
Бороться с ней - одна тщета.
Когда свободная звезда
Начнёт во тьме светиться,
То злиться будет не Судьба -
Что не способна злиться.
Фортуна - младшая сестра -
Подарит нам улыбку,
И ты тогда поймёшь сама,
Найдёшь свою ошибку.
Бороться надо не с Судьбой -
Иная есть задача:
Борись с людьми, борись с собой -
Тогда придёт удача!

И если можешь ты бороться,
Бороться ты должна всегда,
Пока жива, и сердце бьётся!
...Раз такова твоя Судьба.

*Она:*
- О, госпожа-фортуна своенравна!
Пока бороться будешь ты с собой,
Она захочет поразвлечься славно
И снова показать характер свой.
Смысл этих слов раскрою постепенно.
Допустим, удалось тебе начать
И кое-что исправить. Несомненно,
Ты будешь рад дерзанье продолжать.
Поймёшь, что выбрал правильно дорогу,
Но путь любой нелёгок и суров!
Сумей придти к желанному порогу
Сквозь цепь препятствий, тяжести оков -
Их будет создавать тебе всё та же -
То щедростью, то скупостью томима,
Иной раз улыбаясь мило даже -
Фортуна, что с Судьбой неразличима.
Отдашь ей, что тебе предназначалось?
С какой борьбы начнёшь? внутри себя?
Пока ты кончишь, глядь - мечта умчалась -
Так незаметно победит Судьба тебя.
Ох, как приятно видеть ей сомненья,
А обвинения привыкла принимать.
Но ненавидит твёрдое решенье,
Мешающее пленника держать.
Удача будет - в этом спору нет.
Пока ты жив, и сердце твоё бьётся,
Не верь в Судьбу, в себя верь - вот секрет.
Тогда, бесс*****, счастье улыбнётся!

----------


## Skadi

> Завидоваю....Хочу к вам.


Аллочка! Всё в наших руках  :Aga:  :Ok: 

А это Димка в окружении моих кинооператоров -
наших студентов-друзей :rolleyes:
[IMG]http://*********org/114003m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка! Всё в наших руках 
>  :rolleyes:
> [IMG]http://*********org/114003m.jpg[/IMG]


Оля, будем надеяться! :smile:

----------


## Skadi

Притихший старенький рояль...
Исплакан воск...печаль горчит...
Ноктюрн прекрасных "Грёз любви",
Увы, давно здесь не звучит...
Теней причудлив хоровод,
Скользит вдоль клавиш лунный свет...
Вуаль изорванной чадрой
Скрыть хочет память эполет...
Когда-то нежная рука
Знавала плен широких плеч,
А сильная рука слегка
Ласкала гибкий стан...Картечь
Изрешетила тот романс...
Разбиты люстры, зеркала...
Везде печаль...Вздохнув невольно,
Реальность Время приняла...

[IMG]http://*********org/128379.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, спасибо за великолепные стихи!!! Я только с поезда из Минска - успела повидать ВСЕХ, и все дела сделать, и всё купить, что хотелось... В общем, куча эмоций, пока перевариваю...  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> Skadi, спасибо за великолепные стихи!!! Я только с поезда из Минска - успела повидать ВСЕХ, и все дела сделать, и всё купить, что хотелось... В общем, куча эмоций, пока перевариваю...


 Надеюсь отдельные личности не сильно поднапаганили твоим положительным эмоциям??? :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Надеюсь отдельные личности


Ты конечно же, как всегда, о себе??? :wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Последний смайлик говорить, что да???:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Витка*,
*smychok*,
 Привет, ребята!
Мы снова встречались с Алёной и Ромой в Рязани (уже 30-го).
Отлично погуляли! Пока не буду забегать вперёд...
Вернётся Алёна домой, тогда вместе с ней расскажем - 
как и что было, а пока - вот мы  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/116927m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

Приветик, Оля! Вот здорово, что ты и Алёна встречались! Ждём от вас фоток и рассказа. А тебя и твоего Димку поздравляю с таким важным событием! Взял спец приз! Вот молодец! Рада за вас!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я только с поезда из Минска - успела повидать ВСЕХ, и все дела сделать, и всё купить, что хотелось... В общем, куча эмоций, пока перевариваю...


Аналогично, Вик! Сижу, улыбаюсь :smile: - столько положительных эмоций было за эти последние три дня! Такое впечатление, что побывала в "Стране Улыбии и Всего Самого Приятного"! Боюсь 'расплескать' :rolleyes:
*LenZ*,
Лена, спасибо за добавление приятных эмоций! :smile: :flower: 

Здесь мы до конкурса "Просто песня" 

http://ifolder.ru/15254170 (пароль 55555)

----------


## Ольвия

Молодцы!!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Вернётся Алёна домой, тогда вместе с ней расскажем -
> как и что было, а пока - вот мы


А я только что приехала... 73 км... из Жуковского, где встречались с Алёной, Ромой и Игорем Денисовым... Завтра, думаю, будет встреча в Москве, т.к. у Юли (рок певка) день рождения и она сейчас в Москве!!!
Фотки с Алёной и с Минска в моей теме *"Встречи с форумчанами"* :))))))

----------


## Skadi

Все мы - пленники разных условностей,
Чаще - вне понимания тонкостей
Душ - основ нашей внутренней сущности -
Исключений в стандартах научности.

----------


## Skadi

Болезнь любую время лечит.
Людей вмешательство - калечит!
Он - друг мне, я неравнодушна
К беде друзей! но...я послушна.
Он намекнул, что хочет сам
Пройти сквозь тернии - к цветам!

[IMG]http://*********ru/931042m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Нас убивает расстоянье,
И не сомкнуть объятий круг.
Слабей и тише ожиданье,
Острее боль душевных мук.
На вкус испробовать улыбку
Любимых губ не суждено,
Души натянутую нитку
Порвать, сломать веретено -
Саму основу - слишком просто.
Быть сильной - как-нибудь. Потом.
Картину, где сожжённый мостик,
Жаль, не увидеть нам вдвоём...

----------


## Витка

> Нас убивает расстоянье,


Оля, ты меня этим стихом просто добила окончательно!!! :frown::frown::frown:
С дедушкой совсем плохо...  :074:   :074:   :074:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, ты меня этим стихом просто добила окончательно!!! 
> С дедушкой совсем плохо...


Вика...ну, что сказать...крепись ... боль наших близких - наша собственная боль.....:frown:
Каждый из нас когда-то пережил подобное...

----------


## yozhik67

> Нас убивает расстоянье


Нет, не расстоянье убивает -
Нет его для любящих людей.
Чаще _время_ просто расставляет
Всё как надо на черте своей.

----------


## Skadi

> Чаще время просто расставляет
> Всё как надо на черте своей.


На тончайшей времени границе,
Балансируя, назад не возвратиться.
А срываясь, пожелав лететь вперёд,
Обжигает мысль - любовь меня спасёт!

----------


## Витка

На грани жизнь переживая,
Ищу ключи в ворота рая,
Лечу, забыв про опозданье
На долгожданное свиданье
Но дни проходят, всё в полёте
"Привет" передают пилоты...
Надежда выживет скорее,
Когда подпитывать сильнее
Её любовью каждый раз!
Всем добрый путь и добрый час!

----------


## yozhik67

> Ищу ключи в ворота рая


А может лучше - Ищу ключи к воротам рая :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Ищу ключи к воротам рая


*СПАСИБО* за попроавку!  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Ой... да, конечно!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Даже не поняла и не заметила ошибку стилистическую, сорри...  Не успела исправить в  стишке...
У меня вообще в голове постоянно играет, как шарманка _"Сердце словно на пороге рая..."_ 
Вот этот рай и в стишок попал :))))  :Aga: :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> На грани жизнь переживая,
> Ищу ключи в ворота рая...


По свету бродит
старый ключник.
Ни для кого он -
не попутчик.
Он от сердец 
ключей на связке
Хранитель преданный.
Вне ласки,
Вне просьб, молитв
иль уговоров,
Не слышит он
ничьих укоров.
Когда амур
пронзает сердце
Стрелой любви -
открыть ту дверцу,
Что в мир души
ведёт, легко.
Владеть
прекраснейшим цветком -
Такое счастье!
Но другое
амур не поразил стрелою
Сердце. И 
ответа нету.
Ключ подобрать -
вот весь секрет
Любви взаимной.
Старый ключник
Привык носить
имя 'разлучник'.
Бывет, что
ключи теряет -
От старости иль как -
кто знает? -
То ключ от сердца, 
то от рая...


[IMG]http://*********ru/944198.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Очень хорошо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Сердце словно на пороге рая...


Странная у тя шарманка)) :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Странная у тя шарманка))


Шарманка в наше время - вещь раритетная :wink:

______________________

Вечер дарит мне
свой тихий поцелуй...
Ты, свеча, со мною 
вместе потоскуй.
Мы с тобой душой
ранимой покричим,
Наши слёзы вслух -
горячие ручьи.
Я люблю смотреть
в мерцающий огонь!
Но он сильно обжигает -
только тронь.
Рядом быть иль
на волне его сгореть?
Пусть второе. Лучше, всё ж,
чем просто тлеть!

[IMG]http://*********ru/938076.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Как и хотела, я к груди твоей припала!
И так спокойно, так уютно сразу стало!
Приятной музыкой - ритм сердца твоего,
Своей пульсацией коснулся моего.
Согрелась я в кольце надёжных, крепких рук,
Тебе спасибо и за это, милый друг,
За то, что чувствую спиною твою грудь,
За то, что верится - с тобой не труден путь.
Слегка вздохнула, ты сильнее сжал рукой,
Я улыбнулась - вот защитник мой какой!

[IMG]http://*********ru/941156.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> По свету бродит
> старый ключник.


О, старый ключник, помоги!!!
И счастье для меня найди!!!
И к жизни, и к судьбе едва
Примерь его. Ведь, грань тонкА...
Боится память вновь ожога
И превращает в недотрогу...
Замкнулась... сердце на замок...
Душа свернулась в small комок...
Одни мечты лишь мне остались
И жар любви!!! Какая жалость!?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Одни мечты лишь мне остались
> И жар любви!!! Какая жалость!?


Если есть любовь в тебе - 
благодарна будь судьбе!
Скоро-скоро ОН прибудет,
тот, кто жар любви разбудит... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> О, старый ключник, помоги!!!
> И счастье для меня найди!!!


Люблю. Но ключ просить не буду.
Вдруг сам обронит - я смогу тот ключ поднять.
Коль суждено, так, значит, сбыться чуду.
А нет - без крыльев незачем летать.
Пусть старый ключник бряцает ключами,
Ему нести свой крест - Хранитель вне любви!
Хотим ли обменяться мы сердцами -
Ему-то что! - покой он их хранит.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Оль, фотки получила???:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Оль, фотки получила???


Только что посмотрела в почту - спасибо, Алён!
Как же я рада, что вы с Викой у меня есть...не передать ...столько эмоций! kiss :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо за подарки - всё в тему!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> Спасибо за подарки - всё в тему!!!!!


Алён, какие фотки классные! Так сразу всё вспомнилось! Хочу....к тебе......:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Хочу....к тебе...


У меня через неделю концерт большой - 6 лет коллективу моему, выступают все группы ансамбля, вокалистов тоже пригласили, а завтра генеральная репетиция. Приезжай, если сможешь, конечно...

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
У меня предстоящая неделя - аховая....скорей бы Новый год...так хочется праздника  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> скорей бы Новый год...так хочется праздника


да уж... самый напряжённый месяц уже начался... завал полнейший...
И праздника не видать :(((((((((((

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
 Вика, мы всё сможем - вот увидишь! И ещё перед Новым Годом все созвонимся и вместе выпьем за Год Тигра - ты, я и Алёна! А, может, ещё кто к нам присоединится - всё будет гораздо лучше, чем думается - у меня такое предчувствие :smile:
А съезжу-ка я в каникулы январские в Подольск, мм? :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, я буду работать на новый год, как уже лет 8 подряд :)))) Телефон могу не услышать...




> А съезжу-ка я в каникулы январские в Подольск, мм?


ЛЕГКО!!! Жду!!! Ко мне из Минска вроде 2-е друзей собираются приехать :)))))) Жду всех!!!
Все дороги ведут в ПОДОЛЬСК - это уже стало традицией форумской :)))))))))

ЧуЙствую, 2010 год начнётся и продлится очень весело и будет полон приятных неожиданностей и сюрпризов!!! :))))

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, я буду работать на новый год, как уже лет 8 подряд :))))


Так что помешает нам позвонить-то? :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И праздника не видать :


Сейчас - самый сенокос... Меня всего неделю не было на работе, а уже такое ощущение, что с новенькими работаю.... :Tu:

----------


## Alenajazz

> все созвонимся и вместе выпьем за Год Тигра - ты, я и Алёна! А, может, ещё кто к нам присоединится - всё будет гораздо лучше, чем думается


"Люди сильны друг другом!" 
Обязательно поздравим друг друга, чтобы наше общение продолжилось и в 2010 году!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
*Витка*,
* Девочки мои милые, как я вас ЛЮБЛЮ!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *Витка*,
>  Вика, мы всё сможем - вот увидишь! И ещё перед Новым Годом все созвонимся и вместе выпьем за Год Тигра - ты, я и Алёна! А, может, ещё кто к нам присоединится - всё будет гораздо лучше, чем думается - у меня такое предчувствие :smile:


А меня забыли? :biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Аленушка, с возвращением!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> А меня забыли?


не забудем!!!

----------


## Skadi

> А меня забыли?


Аллочка, ни в коем случае! Мы с тобой обязательно созвонимся перед Новым Годом, чтоб вместе загадать желание о встрече и обо всём самом замечательном :smile: :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Могла бы и приехать в гости... А то я в прошлый раз тебя ждала, всякой вкуснятины наготовила... Знай же, мимо чего ты прошла, можно даже сказать, пролетела :biggrin::
- греческий салат
- финики, фаршированные острым сыром, завёрнутые в ветчину и подрумяненные в духовке
- солянка сборная мясная
- фруктовый торт со взбитыми сливками

:tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> - греческий салат
> - финики, фаршированные острым сыром, завёрнутые в ветчину и подрумяненные в духовке
> - солянка сборная мясная
> - фруктовый торт со взбитыми сливками


Невольно вспомнила кафе "Избушка" и то, что ела...мм! Сейчас бы с удовольствием всё это повторила :rolleyes:
Эй-эй....как это - финики, фаршированные сыром??? впервые слышу.....:redface:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Ааааааааааа...не трави душу....Ниче - апрель впереди.. :smile: Тогда уж точно приеду)))

----------


## Skadi

> Ниче - апрель впереди..


Стоп-стоп!...какие-такие апрели??? мы ещё за Новый Год не пили.......:mad:....:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> вспомнила кафе "Избушка"


Да... Хорошее кафе! Тоже его вспоминаю до сих пор...



> финики, фаршированные сыром?


Я делаю два варианта: чернослив без косточки фарширую брынзой, а финики - острым сыром. Заворачиваешь потОм в тонкий пласт ветчины и скрепляешь деревянной шпажкой. Потом - в горячую духовку! Быстро, вкусно! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> апрель впереди


Ты там рассчитай время, а то я 24 апреля уезжаю в Московию на концерт "Металлики" :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Я делаю два варианта


Алён, мне самое главное - как запихнуть сыр в финик....сам процесс...:rolleyes:
Как выковыривать косточку и как запихивать сыр....чесссслово, могу испортить, если возьмусь делать....



> 24 апреля уезжаю в Московию на концерт "Металлики"


Ура-а-а-а-а-а-а.....значит, снова можем пересечься  :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как запихнуть сыр в финик....сам процесс.


Вынуть косточку из финика и кофейной ложечкой - сыр в финик. Есть финики без косточки продающиеся, но они стОят, как сбитый Боинг...



> можем пересечься


В Нижний не желаешь с 3 по 6 января? (конкурс Всероссийский) Есть что посмотреть, будут и танцоры, и вокалисты. Заявки на участие уже прекращены, правда...:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> В Нижний не желаешь с 3 по 6 января?..Заявки на участие уже прекращены, правда...


Эх...попробую что-то сделать...если уже не участники, то, хоть, как зрители, может, состоимся :wink:

У меня тут стихо нашлось...из детства...:rolleyes:

Там, вдали, спокойно море.
Здесь - о камни бьются волны...
Чайкам вольно на просторе -
Их полёты криком полны.
Крылья белые - как много! -
Над водой они мелькают...
Отступая, волны снова
Искры-брызги вверх бросают.
Каждый миг - такой он разный! -
Смотришь и не наглядишься...
Море, как же ты прекрасно!
Всякий раз тебе дивишься!
Непокорность, гордость, сила,
Дерзость, вечность, новизна...
Может, этим ты пленило,
Полюбившись навсегда?

[IMG]http://*********ru/928660.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Стоп-стоп!...какие-такие апрели??? мы ещё за Новый Год не пили.......:mad:....:biggrin:


Оль, ну за Новый год - это само собой.Это святое.)) Правда до Нового года у нас  еще один повод будет выпить.. )))) А вот в апреле - мы реально с Аленой и Романом пить будем..Так что - желающие могут присоединиться?)) Ален, ты как? Не :biggrin:против?)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Ты там рассчитай время, а то я 24 апреля уезжаю в Московию на концерт "Металлики"


Уложимся в сроки.. Я со 5 по 25 буду. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> А вот в апрели - мы реально с Аленой и Романом пить будем..Так что - желающие могут присоединиться?))


Гм...в апреле там должно быть уже очень тепло у вас - помню по поездке в Новочеркасск!
О-о-о-о-очень хотелось бы!  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 А мне то как бы этого хотелось  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я со 5 по 25 буду


Очень конкретный срок:biggrin:
Мне двадцать дней в финики сыр запихивать????:eek: Да, еще сможете все желающие посетить в качестве зрителей мой конкурс по современному танцу (я - организатор) В этом году он будет 11 апреля. Приезжает вся область, сплошные образцовые коллективы. Красота и грация - одним словом!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 2010 - юбилейный год со дня рождения Чехова. Может, как-то под эту тему приедешь к нам???

----------


## Skadi

> мой конкурс по современному танцу (я - организатор)


Вау!!! Если "спихнём" к тому времени "Студенческую весну", то было бы супер-здорово увидеть тобой организованный конкурс!  :Ok: 



> 2010 - юбилейный год со дня рождения Чехова. Может, как-то под эту тему приедешь к нам???


Ты включила "заманку" на всю катушку, Алён :biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Вот.. И дата определена ))))) А ты волновалась, что все 20 дней финики фаршировать будешь)) 10 буду у тебя к вечеру))))

----------


## Skadi

> 10 буду у тебя к вечеру))))


Поняла, когда мне пить "Казильеро дель Диабло"  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль,Как здорово было бы встретиться. :flower:  Есть время все решить своевременно :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> 10 буду у тебя к вечеру))))


Думаешь, я тебя увижу? Вся квартира будет завалена дипломами, кубками и медалями. Накануне конкурсного дня всё заполняется, вписываются коллективы, руководители, а уже на самом конкурсе просто ставится место! Так что давай пораньше! На работу ко мне придёшь. Я детям скажу, что приехал директор ДК, хочет пригласить нас с концертом. Заодно и посмотришь! :Aga:  



> увидеть тобой организованный конкурс!


Это будет юбилейный - пятый конкурс! Помимо организации я ещё и участник. Обычно 20-25 танцев выставляю. Все возраста - от бебиков до взрослых, включая детей, юниоров и молодежь. У нас хорошо, душевно и организация великолепная!!! :Aga:  Ни капли бахвальства! Это действительно так и есть!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Ален, все решим.)) Очень хочу посмотреть этот конкурс.)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Очень хочу посмотреть этот конкурс.)


Зер гут!!! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Это будет юбилейный - пятый конкурс!


Алён, я конкурсы обожаю! Саму атмосферу, не говоря уже о конкурсной программе и выступлении участников :smile: У меня всегда такое ощущение, что это и я выступаю :rolleyes: Короче, если "Студенческая весна" позволит, то явлюсь, как миленькая  :Aga: 



> Зер гут!!!


Гут зер :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> 2010 - юбилейный год со дня рождения Чехова. Может, как-то под эту тему приедешь к нам???


Это скорее к нам :)))))))) Домик Чехова у нас есть... И Талеж - очень красивое место... Я туда обычно вожу своих гостей на экскурсию... Там купель есть и красота в любое время года :)))

----------


## Skadi

> Это скорее к нам :)))))))) Домик Чехова у нас есть...


Так и знала, что услышу это!  :Ok:  Хороша идея! kiss :flower:

----------


## Витка

> - финики, фаршированные острым сыром, завёрнутые в ветчину и подрумяненные в духовке





> - фруктовый торт со взбитыми сливками


вау.... какая вкуснятина!!! особенно финники не представляю - вот это да...

----------


## Skadi

О чём могут женщины грезить?
О том, чтоб куда-нибудь съездить,
Отведать изысканных блюд
И всласть пообщаться "на гуд"! 
:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Правда до Нового года у нас еще один повод будет выпить.. ))))


Та-а-ак....а вот отсюда поподробнее, пли-и-и-з :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> отсюда поподробнее


Да, да, да!!! Что за повод???:redface:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Домик Чехова у нас есть.


А у нас все чеховское... И домик, и лавка Чеховых, где они продавали "чай кофе, сахар и другие колониальные товары", и библиотека, и гимназия, и театр! Потому что Таганрог - родина Чехова. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Да, да, да!!! Что за повод???


Что скажет Алла нам сейчас?
Мы изждались с Алёной-джаз!
Что там за повод выпить вновь?
За что пить будем? за любовь? 
:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Потому что Таганрог - родина Чехова.


Против этого нечего сказать! Итак, Антоша Чехонте будет следующим весомым поводом для нашей общей встречи!  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёша


Вроде Антоша он всегда подписывался... Но для нашей новой встречи это не так уж и важно!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Вроде Антоша он всегда подписывался...


Да, Алён - Антоша Чехонте - псевдоним его (сорри за опечатку  :Oj: )

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
*Alenajazz*,

ууууууу..повод хороший.)))  А пить будем и за любовь тоже )))

----------


## Skadi

> ууууууу..повод хороший.)))


Не томи! :rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Не томи! :rolleyes:


Оль, ну не даешь вас поинтриговать)))

А у меня сегодня внука крестили.)

----------


## Skadi

> Оль, ну не даешь вас поинтриговать)))


Угу.....итак? :rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Ладно.. не буду вас мучить..Я добраааяяя.))) Юбилейчик у меня личный)

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
 :mad:....:wink:....:biggrin:

Истомила душу Алла...
Если б только она знала,
Как нам хочется узнать -
Впереди что ожидать?! 



> Юбилейчик у меня личный)


 :Vah: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *Алла и Александр*,
>  :mad:....:wink:....:biggrin:
> 
> Истомила душу Алла...


Я не хотела.. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Я не хотела..


Говорит, что не хотела,
А сама нами вертела!
Впрочем, всё простили ей,
Лишь узнав про юбилей  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А пить будем и за любовь тоже


Любовь бывает разной:
Молчаливой, страстной, опасной...
Невзаимной бывает (что всегда "добивает"...)
"В благодарность" бывает (позже напоминают,
что "достали из грязи и вывели в князи") -
вот тогда и проходит та любовь-благодарность...
Есть и дружба-любовь, попросту - солидарность.
Каждый хочет любви! Счастья и теплоты!
Чтобы не было сердцу никакой маеты!
Чтоб стучали два сердца в унисон, в унисон...
Каждый хочет любви! Врут, что любовь - только сон!

----------


## Skadi

> А пить будем и за любовь тоже )))


Всегда "за" эту тему! :smile: :flower:  



> Каждый хочет любви! Врут, что любовь - только сон!


Абсолютно согласна!!! kiss :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Потому что Таганрог - родина Чехова.


Намёк ясен, подумаю :))))




> ууууууу..повод хороший.)))


Ну, всё, интрига по полной программе!!!

Ой, ниже инттригу уже раскрыли - классный повод!!! Бум отмечать!!!  :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Любовь бывает разной:


Еле удержалась, чтобы не выделить всё стихотворение!!! Обалденно и в точку!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

Чтобы просто сказать "привет",
Нам не нужно прощальных слов
Чтобы в сердце найти ответ,
Нам не нужно жгучих оков.
Чтобы рядом быть и лететь,
Не нужны нам путей километры.
Чтобы сладко и нежно петь,
Не нужны нам поверья и ветры.
Просто хочется рядом быть
И делить счастья все и ненастья!
Просто хочется вместе плыть
По реке миражей и напастий.
Просто хочется вновь дышать
И забыть обо всём, что было.
Я хочу КОРОЛЕВОЙ стать
при ЦАРЕ, а не жить уныло!
Просто верю, что такова
Жизнь у нас и судить не в силах.
Нам поможет время тогда,
Когда сердце любить будет мИло.
07.12.2009, 01:34

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я хочу КОРОЛЕВОЙ стать
> при ЦАРЕ, а не жить уныло!


Вик, уж тебе точно уныние не грозит!!!! Имя, во-первых, королевское (вспомним королеву Викторию! :Ok: ) А во-вторых, и в главных - ты очень легка на подъем, не боишься перемен и отдаешь больше, чем получаешь! Таким людям, как ты, счастье улыбается и жизнь обеспечена интересная, яркая и достойная!!! Короче, всех жду в Таганроге весной (когда сады зацветут!!!!:rolleyes:) - королевский приём обеспечу! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, спасибо, дорогая, за добрые слова!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Когда успела разглядеть? :eek:
У меня ощущение, что ты перепутала малость с кем-то... Но очень приятные слова... ОЧЕНЬ!!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оля, Алена, Вика, - вот было бы здорово собраться в апреле всем вместе.. Даже мечтать об этом боюсь.. :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У меня ощущение, что ты перепутала малость с кем-то.


Ничего подобного! Один твой марш-бросок в Жуковский в день приезда из Минска  о многом говорит!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Даже мечтать об этом боюсь..


"Бойся желаний своих - ибо они осуществимы!" :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> "Бойся желаний своих - ибо они осуществимы!"


Однозначно!!! Даже те, о которых уже давно забыли... :cool:

Сейчас так "кайфонула": шла с работы, смотрю, - на моей машине (на снегу) с двух сторон нарисовано сердечко и написано "I love you"...  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Так приятно, что написали именно на моей машине!!! Так здОрово, что кто-то кого-то любит и не боится говорить об этом... так порадовалась, как ребёнок!!! Снова хочется беззаботно любить и быть любимой - это так классно!!! И, проявлять чувства, как в 18 лет, ведь с возрастом они не угасают, а  наоборот усиливаются!!!

Кстати, только что с мастер-класса по вокалу. Уффф... Отстрелялась!!! Вроде бы всем понравилось. Ещё раз, спасибо огромнейшее Саше (smychok) за помощь!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  Очень меня выручил!!! Упражнения идут на "ура"!!!   :Aga:  Единственное, не врубаюсь "насос", но я его делаю на букву "х" и тогда вроде получается...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Витка*,
 Я в конце мая была в Москве. Гуляла по Арбату и тоже "кайфанула", наблюдая вот эту сцену возле памятника Пушкину и Натали. Делала вид, что снимаю памятник, а сама "щелкала" эту пару:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/960469m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/964565m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Просто хочется рядом быть
> И делить счастья все и ненастья!


Ах, как отозвались в сердце эти строки! Моментально! Спасибо, Викуш kiss



> Оля, Алена, Вика, - вот было бы здорово собраться в апреле всем вместе.. Даже мечтать об этом боюсь..


Не боИсь, мечтай - сильно мечтай, Аллочка, ибо тогда всё сбудется (а мы утроим мечту-то! :tongue:)  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> "Бойся желаний своих - ибо они осуществимы!"


Совершенно верно!  :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Skadi

Позволь себя любить,
Позволь себе любить,
Мечту не утаить,
Понять, принять, простить.

Тепло одной руки 
Подарит песнь тоски -
В прохладе белых клавиш
Ты грусть свою оставишь.

Забывшись на мгновенье,
В плену у впечатлений
Побыть совсем немного,
Чтоб вновь мечту потрогать...

[IMG]http://*********ru/976871.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Забывшись на мгновенье,
> В плену у впечатлений
> Побыть совсем немного,
> Чтоб вновь мечту потрогать...


Очень тонко и лирично...

----------


## Витка

> Позволь себя любить,
> Позволь себе любить,
> Мечту не утаить,
> Понять, принять, простить.


Совершенно чётко и вовремя!!!! Спасибо большое!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Народ поэтичный!!!! У моего коллектива в это воскресенье (13 декабря) День рождения! Посмотрите фотографии в теме "Песня одинокого рокера-2" (я там некоторые разместила), может, кто-нибудь вдохновится на стихотворение.... Коллективу - 6 лет. Зовется "Фейерверк". Сама ничего не могу сейчас написать, так как озабочена подготовкой, техникой исполнения, костюмами, заменами исполнителей, микрофонами, фонограммами, призами и так далее... :frown:

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, после таких слов, начинаю жалеть, что не умею писать стихи...
Попробую что-нить придумать, вдруг, выйдет? Могу маму попросить... Она классно стихи пишет...

----------


## Alenajazz

С нетерпением жду!!!! Прочитаю на празднике и обязательно озвучу, кто автор!!!!! Если будет несколько поздравлений - это просто замечательно!!!! Обалдеют все зрители!!!!! А участникам будет очень приятно, что о нашем Дне рождении знают по всей стране!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Ален, скинь мне фоток твоего коллектива. И еще вопрос - у вас видеопоздравление можно будет показать?

----------


## Alenajazz

> скинь мне фоток твоего коллектива.


Другие??? Каких нет в рокерской теме? Видеопоздравление возможность показать есть, но мы её отменили, потому как места нам не хватает, а тут еще экран устанавливать надо - снесут (80 человек) плюс зрители (в два раза больше). У нас сцена маленькая, поэтому показываем всё мероприятие не на сцене, а в большом зале, где елки проводим новогодние. Скину вечером, после 21 часа. Скоро на работу.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Скинь.. Буду ждать...

----------


## tamara rabe

Alenajazz -  :flower: 

Пусть никого не напрягает дата – 
    Тринадцатое  декабря – 
Ведь именно она соединила нас когда-то...
И, как вы видите, совсем не зря!

А суеверия у нас и в мыслях нет,
Ведь вопреки ему отчасти - 
Шесть замечательных и беспокойных лет
Нам подарили столько творческого счастья!


Наш юный возраст только вдохновляет нас –
Мы освещаем небо самобытными огнями! 
Мы – «Фейерверк»! Мы загораемся от ваших глаз!
Мы – именинники! Танцуйте вместе с нами!

----------


## Витка

*tamara rabe*, классно!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  :rolleyes: После этого вообще все мысли ушли, даже те, которые мелькали!!! Спасибо вам огромнейшее!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Браво!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Народ поэтичный!!!! У моего коллектива в это воскресенье (13 декабря) День рождения!


*Алён, ну, как не услышать такой клич?!
Лови, миленький мой :smile:*

Мы рады всем сегодня в зале,
Кто нас пришёл сюда поздравить!
Ведь, шестилетними мы стали,
И 'Фейерверку' балом править!

Друзья, бабули, папы, мамы,
Все гости, мы для вас сейчас
Подарим праздник самый-самый!
Вы ж нам - сиянье ваших глаз!

Пусть здесь царит искусство танца -
Картин прекрасных представленье!
Мы вместе будем наслаждаться -
В том нет ни капельки сомненья!

Итак, всех просим поудобней сесть,
Мы двери в сказку открываем
С названьем "Фейерверку - шесть!"
Аплодисменты! Начинаем!

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, великолепно!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  И куда после таких стихов соваться???
Хотя... мама сказала: "Не обещаю, но возможно смогу что-то написать..."

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
 Вика, ты прекрасно сама сочиняешь! Уверена, твой вариант будет замечательным!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*tamara rabe*,
 Спасибо огромное! Я расплакалась!!! Всё так в точку!!! Число 13 вообще приносит счастье нашему коллективу, мы на конкурс всегда едем или в 13 вагоне, или есть у нас 13 место, или 13 конкурсантов... Очень сильное последнее четверостишие!!!!! А как мне объявить автора? Откуда это поздравление? Напишите в личку. А если не хотите называться, то хотя бы местность укажите!!!!! Заранее благодарна!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Спасибище!!!!! Как всегда, великолепно!!! Ну, тебя-то я знаю, как представить - кто ты и откуда!:biggrin: А профессию какую называть: музыкант или режиссер???? :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> А профессию какую называть: музыкант или режиссер????


Поскольку их у меня две, и обе - действующие, то и то, и другое :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> их у меня две


Классно как!!!! Представила лица зрителей, когда услышат стихи, посвященные нашему коллективу! Это будет такой приятный сюрприз!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

:biggrin: Поклонница из Германии - Тамара Рабе.  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
 Алён, ну, если страны называют...я бы не прочь быть представительницей "страны берёзового ситца" 
(коей, собственно, и являюсь :rolleyes:)  :Aga:  :flower:  И сказочность какая-то в этом есть - детям должно 
понравиться :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Поклонница из Германии - Тамара Рабе.


Обалдеть!!!! Про другие страны никто даже и помыслить не мог... Директор решит, что я собралась эмигрировать:biggrin:... Она, как услышит про какой-нибудь семинар по хореографии в другой стране, всегда смотрит с опаской и говорит: "Ты только возвращайся!!!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> быть представительницей "страны берёзового ситца"


Дети все в это время будут готовиться к другим номерам. Родителям понятнее конкретика - город, область. У нас родители почти все предприниматели...

----------


## Skadi

> "Ты только возвращайся!!!"


Как мне нравится это напутствие! :rolleyes: :flower: 



> У нас родители почти все предприниматели...


Убедила :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, классная аватарка...
К сожалениюю, мне в голову пока что ничего не приходит...
И не знаю, придёт ли вообще...

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, классная аватарка...


Мне тоже нравится  :Aga: 



> К сожалениюю, мне в голову пока что ничего не приходит...
> И не знаю, придёт ли вообще...


Придёт, не переживай  :flower: 
А у меня снова завтра конкурс в Рязани - "Песни боевого братства". Я там тоже пою. В дуэте с Наташей :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я там тоже пою. В дуэте с Наташей


Удачи вам! Наташе - огромный привет от меня!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Удачи вам! Наташе - огромный привет от меня!!!!!


Она вот сейчас стоит рядом, улыбается и кивает - тоже передаёт привет!  :Aga: 
Спасибо, Алён! Постараемся соответствовать :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Постараемся соответствовать


Отправляю вам фотку своих танцоров, когда они изображали по конкурсному заданию на пиратской вечеринке "Походку обладателя ГРАН-ПРИ" Пройдитесь такой походкой ещё до конкурса!!! И такой же походкой людей, уверенных в своей победе, выходите на сцену!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/939862m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
А это мы 8-го отмечали "День инвалидов" в колледже -
был большой концерт! Снега на улице нет, 
мы 'сделали' его на сцене :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/974697m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/959337m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/972649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Классно! Приятно видеть знакомые лица!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Классно! Приятно видеть знакомые лица!!!


Вот познакомлюсь с твоими ребятками, тогда тоже будут, как свои!  :flower: 
Пока привыкаю к ним по фото :smile:
Всё....бегу к директору на совещание! Потом репетиция.....до встречи! kiss

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ален, вот тоже что-то типа поздравления! Сжала сильно, чтобы на Ютуб залить. Поэтому качество так себе.

----------


## Витка

> А у меня снова завтра конкурс в Рязани - "Песни боевого братства"


Удачи на конкурсе!!! А у меня новый ученик :)))))))))

Девочки, прошу прощения, но стихи поздравительные никак не приходят... Только вот:

Жизнь сковала дерзкими оковами, -
Это наяву.
Ах, как же хочется услышать снова:
"Я тебя люблю!!!"

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 ОБАЛДЕННО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мне очень понравилось!!!!!! Думаю, как теперь бы это всё показать!!! Дети, родители и другие зрители будут в восторге! Наверное, экран всё же будем размещать... Звоню начальству! :Aga:  Ещё раз спасибо за душевность!!!!!

*Витка*,
 Суперовский аватар!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Эх.... Не получится экран... Танцорам места маловато и так... Не будем рисковать и создавать травмоопасную ситуацию... Посмотрим на ноутбуке или на DVD :Aga:  Пересмотрела несколько раз, спасибо за позитив!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*Алла и Александр*, обалденный клип!!! Спасибо!!!
Благодаря ему, ещё и расслышала слова в припеве правильные! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Удачи на конкурсе!!! А у меня новый ученик :)))))))))


*Алла и Александр*,
*Витка*,
*Alenajazz*,
Девчат, конкурс проходил в два этапа (сначала представители Рязани, потом районов). День сегодня был сумасшедший...так получилось, что мы, практически, не распелись совсем (не от нас это зависело), от районов выбирали одних солистов. Короче, изо всех солистов Димка занял 3-е место, и будет петь на Гала-концерте в воскресенье (в жюри о нём сказали, что - очень перспективный парень) ... только что вошла в дом, ужасно устала, впечатлений - куча! Короче...дорогие мои, я - отдыхать  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Поздравляю!!!! Очень рада за вас!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Молодцы! Поздравляю! Ты не сердись, что я с тобой так официально поговорила, когда ты мне позвонила и поделилась своей радостью (возможно, позвонила мне самой первой...) Но у меня как раз занятия с малышами закончились и родители получали последние ЦУ перед выступлением. Когда ты звонила, в это время еще и наш сосед - духовой оркестр заиграл. Короче, всё смешалось: кони, люди.... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты не сердись


С какой стати? Во-первых, я всё прекрасно поняла, а во-вторых, я так устала, что меня ничем нельзя было 'пробить' :biggrin: 
Сейчас уже строим новые планы на второе полугодие - до Нового года отдыхаем пока - никаких концертов, кроме детской ёлки и для сотрудников типа 'новогоднего огонька' - но это уже не в счёт :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> кроме детской ёлки и для сотрудников типа 'новогоднего огонька'


А у нас наоборот начинается "самый сенокос".... И плавно переходит в конкурс в Нижнем...

----------


## Skadi

> А у нас наоборот начинается "самый сенокос"....


Алён, у наших студентов впереди - сессия, потом - каникулы. Такие дела....

----------


## Alenajazz

> потом - каникулы.


Представляешь, в ЮАР сейчас плюс 34 и скоро - летние каникулы!!!! Это одна хореограф-форумчанка из ЮАР сообщила. Странно как-то - ниже экватора находятся и уже всё наоборот, зима прошла уже....

----------


## Skadi

> Представляешь, в ЮАР сейчас плюс 34 и скоро - летние каникулы!!!!


А у нас снега совсем нет!...асфальт.....в Москве много снега....скоро морозы обещают....если у нас продолжится 'бесснежье', то.....всё повымерзнет.......:frown:

----------


## Витка

> Короче, изо всех солистов Димка занял 3-е место, и будет петь на Гала-концерте в воскресенье (в жюри о нём сказали, что - очень перспективный парень)


Поздравляю!!! Не сомневаюсь, что Дима перспективынй!!! Удачи на гала-концерте!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Удачи на гала-концерте!!!


Спасибо!!!  :flower: 
Вика, ты очень нравишься Наташе - слушает тебя часто и уже включила в свой репертуар некоторые твои песни (например, Власову)  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> включила в свой репертуар


А потанцевать???:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А потанцевать???


А вот танцы - это по моей части! Обожаю!  :Vah:  :Oj: 
Вчера за кулисами так и пританцовывала - Димка, глядя на мои ужимки, снисходительно улыбался :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

> Вика, ты очень нравишься Наташе


Спасибо. Я очень рада!!! Мне приятно!!!




> уже включила в свой репертуар некоторые твои песни (например, Власову)


Я рада!!! Удачи ей и голоса!!! А тебе - сил и терпения, чтобы учить деток петь!!!




> А потанцевать???


Всегда мечтала бальными танцами заниматься... Никак не поставлю танец на "Shady lady", а его очень не хватает в этой песне... Можно обратиться за помощью???

----------


## Skadi

> Я рада!!! Удачи ей и голоса!!! А тебе - сил и терпения, чтобы учить деток петь!!!


Знаешь.....как буду с ними расставаться???? так люблю их!....они - как мои собственные дети! не знаю....эти двое особенно проросли во мне......как буду отрывать их от себя??? ........:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Можно обратиться за помощью???


Там нужны мужчины и поддержки! С дамами тоже неплохо будет на подтанцовке, но с мужчинами (хотя бы двумя) - лучше!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Там нужны мужчины и поддержки!


Вот же как - где мужчины, там и поддержки (по крайней мере, так должно быть, и не только в танце!) :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Какой классный аватар! А уж макияж:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А уж макияж


Ты не хуже накладываешь :biggrin:
______________________
Я постараюсь сделать так,
чтоб всё сложилось!
Молю Творца: 
"Ты помоги мне,
сделай милость,
Через страданья,
через тернии дорог
Пройдя, любовь
пустить на свой порог!"

----------


## Alenajazz

> не хуже


Я же тебе рассказывала, что прежний ансамбль у меня был большой - 120 человек, и всех я красила.... Вспомнила нашего преподавателя по гриму:
- Когда женщина наносит на своё лицо грим, то она заодно красит и свою душу...
Звали его Владимир Ильич.... НЕ УЛЬЯНОВ-ЛЕНИН!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алёнуш, жду новостей с нетерпением!  :flower: 
А у нас с Димкой день был сегодня просто потрясающий!!!  :Ok: :rolleyes::smile: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *Alenajazz*,
> Алёнуш, жду новостей с нетерпением! 
> А у нас с Димкой день был сегодня просто потрясающий!!! :rolleyes::smile:


Я тоже с нетерпением жду вестей от Алены. Как там у нее все прошло? Весь день об этом думала. 
Оль, а что у вас за день сегодня с Димкой был?

----------


## Витка

> Знаешь.....как буду с ними расставаться???? так люблю их!....они - как мои собственные дети! не знаю....эти двое особенно проросли во мне......как буду отрывать их от себя???


Расставание в данном случае, неизбежно, как и при смерти, к  сожалению...
Тут, правда, проще - можно будет иногда встречаться, чаёк попить... мои до сих пор ко мне приезжают, на концерты зовут, уже институты позаканчивали, семейные некоторые, растут наши детки!!!
Классный аватар!!! Такой новогодний - супер!!!
Оля, и что у  вас с Димой за день был сегодня???




> Там нужны мужчины и поддержки!


Алёна... Это в  идеале... А в жизни, я  одна на сцене обычно, так что надо выдумывать для меня одной и, чтобы не задыхаться, т.е. вроде как движеняи чтобы были, и вроде бы как по минимуму... вот задача-то...
Прости, что так и не написали стихотворение... Как прошёл концерт??? Не сомневаюсь, что на "ура"!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Всё напишу попозже, а может, создам отдельную темку, еще подумаю... Ждите вечера. Потому как я почти трупик... Полсуток отсыпалась. Прошло всё - супер!!!! Стихи очень понравились!!! Клип смотрели несколько раз, копировали домой. Всем спасибо!!!! Полный отчет - вечером!:tongue: (у меня вечер начинается с 21 часа)

----------


## Витка

> создам отдельную темку, еще подумаю


Да, создавай и фотки выставляй!!! До встречи вечером!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> До встречи вечером!!!


Ближе к 22 часам!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Оль, а что у вас за день сегодня с Димкой был?





> Оля, и что у вас с Димой за день был сегодня???


Да в двух словах не расскажешь...там всё было на эмоциях, очень приятных эмоциях :smile: Прекрасное выступление, замечательные слова в адрес Димы, сама атмосфера...столько всяких нюансов! По годам я как бы попала лет на 20 назад :rolleyes: Да не описать ... впервые теряюсь, не находя слов  :flower: 



> Прошло всё - супер!!!!


Как я люблю вот такие праздники!!! Даже не сомневалась, что всё будет совершенно замечательно  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Размещу в Виткиной теме отчет о 6-летии ансамбля (где меня с Днюхой поздравляли!) Чуть позже, есть хочу....

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, наконец-то закачала наше видео с группой года эдак 2005... 
Это первый опыт моего пения в "живой" группе, и честно скажу, именно в таком стиле джаз-поп обожаю петь, именно здесь я ЖИВУ, а  не просто пою... Оля, прости, выбирала долго тему, в  которой можно выставить это, но поняла, что ближе всего мне ТВОЯ тема и всё тут!!! И ещё, не судите строго, т.к. это выступление на фестивале было (о, ужас!!!) типа 3-ей репетицией!!! Снято на фотик моей подругой - Верой...

Смотреть можно ТУТ.

----------


## Skadi

Красива как снежная сказка!
Ты знаешь, давай убежим
Мы вместе с тобой, без оглядки,
Куда-нибудь в белый экстрим!
У Снежной самОй Королевы
Мы комнатку в замке найдём
И в ней потеряемся. Где мы? -
Ответ позабудем вдвоём.
Стучатся пусть в окна метели,
Не только камина огонь
Согреет - мы оба хотели
Быть так, чтоб в ладони-ладонь!
Мы вместе, и мир позаброшен,
Сверчок добавляет уют,
Сменяется вьюга порошей,
Два сердца беседу ведут.
Мечталось об этом когда-то -
Была чтоб понятна душа.
Мечту ту ты не перепрятал,
Шагнул мне навстречу - вошла!
Твой мир - обретённая пристань,
Душе - долгожданный причал.
...За окнами ветер насвистывал
Мотив, что ты мне прошептал...

[IMG]http://*********ru/971387.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

Красивая сказка!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

Начала зима свой 
Разбег.
Как хотим мы влюбиться 
В снег!
Скоро рыкнет на мир
Тигр -
Бык устал от людских
Игр...
Нам свою бы понять
Суть,
Чтоб достойно пройти
Путь.
Быть включённым в чью-то
Судьбу
И за Счастье познать
Борьбу.
Умереть на пике 
Любви,
Возродиться в горячей 
Крови!
Ощутить за спиной
Крыло,
Пожелать, чтобы чаще
Везло...
Даст терновый венец
Крик,
Чтоб увидеть Христа
Лик!
Капли крови - на белый
Снег,
Но рыданья замкнёт
Смех...
Озаренье пронзит
Мозг,
Под молитву растает
Воск,
Улыбнётся Душа
Светла,
И сомненья сгорят
Дотла.
Глаза звёзды поймают
Вновь -
Пусть венчает нас чаще
Любовь!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Пусть венчает нас чаще
> Любовь!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Здорово!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Улыбнётся Душа
> Светла,
> И сомненья сгорят
> Дотла.


Очень хорошо!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
*Алла и Александр*,
*Alenajazz*,
Девочки, я вас очень люблю! 
На некоторое время придётся вас покинуть...:frown:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, не покидай нас!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  ПО-ЖА-ЛУЙ-СТА!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оль, а ты куда???? :frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

Присоединяюсь к двум предыдущим ораторам... Если ты туда, куда я думаю, то ты - женщина, а значит - ты права!

----------


## Skadi

Желать - одно,
Иметь - другое!
Так, аксиомою
простою
Нас учит жизнь.
Но факта мало!
Порой, швырнёт
куда попало
Желаний вихрь.
Когда назад
Вернёт нас разум?
Лишь стучат
Секундной стрелкою
часы...
Вне равновесия
весы...

----------


## Skadi

Сюрприз! :rolleyes: Метелица - поёт *Димка* http://files.mail.ru/N2YBAL

[IMG]http://*********org/85027.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Ждём вторую песню с нетерпением!

----------


## Skadi

> Ждём вторую песню с нетерпением!


Потерянный рай - Димка http://files.mail.ru/7DKYG8

[IMG]http://*********org/80987.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Потерянный рай - Димка


Оль, Димка молодец, только файл 50 метров...

----------


## Skadi

> только файл 50 метров...


Да, я знаю, что 50 мб, но что-то у меня не получилось сделать его поменьше...

----------


## Black Lord

> у меня не получилось сделать его поменьше...


У тебя в формате WAV, надо переконвертировать в формат МР3 и будет порядок.
Людям меньше качать...

----------


## puh777

> Сюрприз!  Метелица - поёт Димка


Очень приятный тембр!!!

----------


## Skadi

> надо переконвертировать в формат МР3


Ок! Попробую  :Aga: 



> Очень приятный тембр!!!


Спасибо! :smile: Вы правы  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну вот и пришел мой личный юбилей! 
Девчонки, вы где?  Я тут к вам с тортиком. 

[IMG]http://*********org/91907m.jpg[/IMG]


У Визбора есть такие стихи. Мне они очень нравятся.

Как хочется прожить еще сто лет,
Ну пусть не сто - хотя бы половину,
И вдоволь наваляться на траве,
Любить и быть немножечко любимым.
И знать, что среди шумных площадей
И тысяч улиц, залитых огнями,
Есть Родина, есть несколько людей,
Которых называем мы друзьями.

Знаете, в  свой праздник я хочу сказать вам огромное спасибо, за дружбу. Спасибо форуму за встречу! Сегодня я хочу бы выпить за вас, девчонки. За друзей!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/77571m.jpg[/IMG]

Я вас люблю!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот и пришел мой личный юбилей! 
> Девчонки, вы где?  Я тут к вам с тортиком.





> Знаете, в  свой праздник я хочу сказать вам огромное спасибо, за дружбу. Спасибо форуму за встречу! Сегодня я хочу бы выпить за вас, девчонки. За друзей!!!





> Я вас люблю!!!


Аллочка, миленькая, поздравляю, целую!!!
Я так рада, что познакомилась с тобой! Ты - потрясающей души человек,
очень талантливый, добрый - счастья тебе!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/68356.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Чего хочу?
Всего, где есть улыбка!
Задёрнуть занавес 
в мир отношений зыбких,
Нарушить заповедь,
любви вкусив запретной,
Сверкнуть клинком,
вспоров шнурки корсета!
Пусть кружит голову
хмельной, душистый вереск,
Пусть никогда 
не скажет "да" потеря!
Мне б звёзд набрать
две полные горсти -
Не для того, 
с собой чтоб унести,
А подарить глазам,
сердцам открытым,
Чтобы светили
ярче, чем софиты!
Душа поёт
красивым, ярким соло -
Мне жаль чуть-чуть,
что путь земной недолог.

[IMG]http://*********org/113415.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Звонила сейчас Аленке. У нее проблемы на работе. Подготовка к конкурсу, экзамены - в общем куча проблем. Передала всем привет, сказала, чтобы не волновались, перед новым годом появится!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Позвоню ей вечером! Сама в запарке...в окружении бумаг и суеты..... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

С понедельника у нас в колледже работали два кафе (практика менеджеров-старшекурсников). 
Это - моё любимое - "Северное сияние", где звучала живая музыка (пел Дима) и каждый день была встреча с какой-то приятной неожиданностью-сюрпризом! Вкусная еда, классное обслуживание, очень доступные цены - всё было супер-здорово! 

[IMG]http://*********org/101209m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/105305m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/106329m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/93017m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/95065m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/83801m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/79705m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Я наконец-то получила свидетельство о повышении квалификации по программе "Дополнительное образование детей", сдав сегодня экзамен на "отлично"!!!! Документ этот больше моего университетского диплома по размерам... Зато теперь спокойно в следующем году буду подтверждать свою высшую категорию. Курсы повышения работников образования прошла, победителей Всероссийских и Международных конкурсов подготовила:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алён, умничка! Молодец! Так приятно слышать о твоих успехах! Горжусь, что у меня такая подружка! kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
А я только что из колледжа - у нас там был девичник - две самые мои лучшие солистки (Наташа с Женечкой), я и...несколько девчонок из студенческой общаги - напелись, наобщались, чаёвничали... :Ok:  Сцена сегодня была полностью наша с 15.00 :rolleyes:
Мы, что называется, оторвались...:biggrin: Обожаю такие девичники каждый раз перед Новым годом! Потом Димка присоединился....короче, сижу, улыбаюсь - настроение просто превосходное! kuku

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Потерянный рай - Димка http://files.mail.ru/7DKYG8
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/80987.gif[/IMG]


Оленька, давно я тут не появлялась....
А сегодня...прям разберидила ты мне душу.  :Aga: 
Димке твоему спасибо огромное от меня...за его замечательное исполнение песен. :flower: 
А тебе.... с праздниками тебя, проходящими и наступающими!
Любви, радости, здоровья и всего самого светлого !!! :flower:  :Ok:  :Pivo: :smile:
[IMG]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Леночка!!!!  :Vah: 
Как я тебе рада!!! Соскучилась очень kiss
Как же приятно тебя видеть! Спасибо тебе огромное! Обязательно передам Димке твои слова - ему очень приятно будет - уверена! 
В понедельник мои солисты разъезжаются на каникулы....а я буду скучать по ним ужасно.....и считать дни до их возвращения!
Знаешь...ещё появлюсь в твоей теме перед Новым годом :wink: :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Девчонкам и мальчишкам - огромный привет и поздравления с Новым годом!!!!!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ольга Ивановна,как здорово:-)! Живого пения еще не было в наших кафе. . . Класс!:-). 
У нас все хорошо:-). Малышке в понедельник 2 месяца уже. Вот так. . .
С наступающим Вас,моя дорогая!:-)

----------


## Skadi

> Девчонкам и мальчишкам - огромный привет и поздравления с Новым годом!!!!!


 :Aga:  Мы тебя частенько вспоминаем! И сегодня тоже :wink: Димка крикнул нам в микрофон, когда мы скакали по сцене, что тебя с нами - точно не хватает :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ольга Ивановна,как здорово:-)! Живого пения еще не было в наших кафе. . . Класс!:-)


Дианка, приве-е-е-ет!!!!  :Vah:  Да, в этом году было, как никогда, просто здорово! Конечно, живая музыка сразу сделала "Северное сияние" наипопулярнейшим местом на этой неделе! Преподаватели не ходили в столовую - питались в двух кафе поочереди :smile: А Димка - так был нарасхват.....ему столько заказывали спеть песен!....он еле успевал выучивать слова - мы ж не пели многое из того, что хотели слышать (в основном, девчонки, конечно :rolleyes:) + заказывали столики заранее на дни рождения )))))



> С наступающим Вас,моя дорогая!:-)


И тебя, моя милая молодая мамочка! kiss Здоровья, радости, счастья на долгие годы!
Мы ещё обязательно встретимся перед Новым годом! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Это сегодня.

[IMG]http://*********org/107390m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/100222m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

А это мы сегодня :smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/77694m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/74622m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/75646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, поздравляю с "отлично"!!! Удачи и дальше!!!
*Skadi*, рада новостям и событиям!!!
*Алла и Александр*, ещё раз с юбилеем!!! Всего самого доброго: здоровья и любви - остальное приложится обязательно!!!

*Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Всего самого наилучшего! Загадывайте и сбывайте свои желания!!! Целую и люблю!*

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Привет, партизанчик! kiss
Пытаюсь поймать тебя, где только можно...ну, и в лесу, разумеется :wink::biggrin:
Думаю, что по, оставленным тобой, каким-нибудь меткам, всё-таки доберусь :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

Вижу возле дома дров вязанку...
Тихо... Это метка Витки-партизанки!

----------


## Skadi

Я хотел любить,
Я тебя искал...
Карих глаз мираж
Нежно целовал.
Обожгла, смеясь,
Подарила боль...
Губ медовый вкус,
Слов обманных соль.
Я отдам мечту
Плену шести струн,
Выкричу любовь
Сердцем на ветру.
Мелкие осколки -
Брошенный привет...
Шёпотом чуть слышно:
'Нас с тобою нет'.

[IMG]http://*********org/114336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Оль... Умер Исаак Шварц сегодня... :flower:  :flower: 

Известный российский композитор Исаак Шварц скончался на 87-м году жизни, передает вечером в воскресенье, 27 декабря, радиостанция "Эхо Москвы".

О смерти композитора радиостанции сообщила народная артистка России Елена Камбурова. По ее информации, Исаак Шварц умер во сне.

Исаак Иосифович Шварц - выпускник Ленинградской консерватории - написал музыку к многочисленным спектаклям и фильмам, среди которых "Белое солнце пустыни", "Звезда пленительного счастья", "Соломенная шляпка" и другие. Долгое время Шварц плодотворно работал в союзе с Булатом Окуджавой.

За свое творчество Шварц удостоился звания заслуженного деятеля искусств РСФСР и народного артиста России. Он также был лауреатом Государственной премии России.

Исаак Шварц умер в поселке Сиверский Ленинградской области, где он жил и работал последнее время.

----------


## tamara rabe

Какие люди уходят... Искренне жаль.

----------


## Alenajazz

Всегда хотела поставить танец на музыку Шварца.... Жаль, что не сделала это при его жизни... Сейчас сочиняю...

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Оль... Умер Исаак Шварц сегодня...


Да, Алён...знала в тот же день...:frown:



> Какие люди уходят... Искренне жаль.


Очень жаль...



> Всегда хотела поставить танец на музыку Шварца...


У тебя получится - уверена!  :flower: 
_____________________
Девочки, это вам от меня и Димы

----------


## Skadi

А мне бы…тонну мандаринов –
Наисладчайший мир оранж! -
Ах, эта сказка-феерия!
Ох, взрослой жизни в марше стаж…
Мечты и песни, грёзы в прозе…
А в живой ёлке – аромат
Лесного духа и мороза,
Когда снегами мир объят…
В фольге подарки, фрукты в вазе,
Огни гирлянды сквозь окно…
Фужер с «Шампанским», бой курантов,
Желанье – капелькой на дно…

----------


## Alenajazz

Все слёзы оставим в ЭТОМ году,
Досады осадок зароем в саду -
Поглубже, под вишню,
не видно, не слышно...
И свежесть вдыхая,
себе пожелаем -
Любви - это раз!
Любви - это два!
Любви - это три!!!
Ёлочка - гори!:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/94815.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Друзья мои дорогие, с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!
Пусть сбудутся самые заветные желания!!!
Счастья, любви, всего самого удивительного!!!
Пусть сияют глаза улыбкой! 
Я вас всех очень люблю!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/75348.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Оля! 
С Новым Годом! :flower: 
А это маленький подарок (когда написано - не помню, почему-то никогда не ставлю дат и названий)

В который раз пришёл за прожитые зимы
Чудесный день, что в детстве каждый ждёт.
Вдыхая запах ёлочный в гостиной,
Я с грустью провожаю старый год.
Когда-то я любил последние мгновенья,
Что отделяют завтра от вчера:
Уходят прошлогодние сомненья
И утром всё сначала. Жизнь - игра.
Но, видно, с возрастом играть поднадоело
И хочется не пламенных страстей,
А чашку кофе, пару строчек между делом,
Простой любви и верности друзей.
В который раз пришёл за прожитые зимы
Чудесный миг, что в детстве каждый ждёт.
И лишь с годами ты необратимо
Поймёшь, что он уносит целый год.

----------


## Alenajazz

> В который раз пришёл за прожитые зимы
> Чудесный миг, что в детстве каждый ждёт.
> И лишь с годами ты необратимо
> Поймёшь, что он уносит целый год.


ШЕДЕВР!!! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> И хочется не пламенных страстей,
> А чашку кофе, пару строчек между делом,
> Простой любви и верности друзей.


*yozhik67*,
*Андрюшка, я тебя обожаю!
Ты всегда угадываешь мои мысли...
Я, когда вижу твои строки - в предвкушении
чего-то такого, что трогает до глубины души,
и её струны начинают тихонько звенеть...
Спасибо за то, что ты есть - вот такой -
умный, чуткий, замечательный человек и друг!
С Новым годом тебя и твою семью! kiss 
*
[IMG]http://*********org/78456.jpg[/IMG]

Наше счастье - наши дети!
Их сильней всего на свете
Любим мы. Они смеются -
В сердце матери поются
Все мелодии Весны,
Светом звёзд глаза полны!
И семья - живой родник -
Даёт силы каждый миг!

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*,Оленька с Новым Годом,с Новым счастьем!
Здоровья,радости,Любви и музыки в новом году!




Так хочется красивой сказки
В канун святого Рождества              
Чтоб запах хвои, снеди разной
И ощущенье колдовства
И терпкий запах мандаринов
И тонкий аромат свечей
И словно пригоршни рубинов-
Огни, среди густых ветвей
Иль капельки ультрамарина
Как знаки дальним поездам
На полустанках нелюдимых,
Что проезжать я так устал
И звери золотом сияют
И яблоко, что жалко в рот
Его по блюдцу лишь пускают
И видят, что произойдет
И лукоморье где- то рядом
И кот все по цепи идет
И новый год всегда наградой 
За все, что в нем произойдет
Так хочется красивой сказки
В канун святого Рождества
Чтоб запах хвои, снеди разной
И ощущенье колдовства…

----------


## Skadi

> Так хочется красивой сказки
> В канун святого Рождества              
> Чтоб запах хвои, снеди разной
> И ощущенье колдовства
> И терпкий запах мандаринов
> И тонкий аромат свечей


Серёжа, спасибо! kiss
Именно так! 
:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

С наступающим РОЖДЕСТВОМ, друзья!
Пусть внутренний мир каждого из нас будет полон 
неиссякаемой энергии, молодости и света!
Счастья всем!

[IMG]http://*********ru/993543.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Святых обителей врата
всегда открыты,
И кто себя вдруг
в мирской жизни потерял,
Уверен будет пусть,
что здесь вы не забыты -
Для возрождения души
ваш час настал!
Людей встречать,
дарить общенья радость,
Добром и светом
души и сердца
Наполнить, чтоб
почувствовали сладость
Любви всепоглощающей
Творца -
Монастырей Всея Руси
предназначенье.
Нам благодатью смысл понять -
зачем живём?
К чему преобладает 
в нас стремленье?
В себе себя
как часто узнаём?
Идите в храм,
в глаза Христа взгляните -
Не сами, так поплачет
пусть свеча.
Склоните голову,
молитесь и просите
Простить вам всё,
что понарублено с плеча...
Святых обителей врата
всегда открыты,
И кто себя вдруг
в мирской жизни потерял,
Уверен будет пусть,
что здесь вы не забыты -
Для возрождения души
ваш час настал!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1022982.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*В вечернем небе ярко-розовое солнце,
Морозом исцеловано, смеётся.
Плен льда и снега приняли озёра,
Тропинки новые узнали вкус простора.
Идти по озеру, всё ж, боязно слегка -
Тропинка, хоть и напрямик, не коротка.
То там, то здесь увидишь рыбаков -
Богатый ротанами их улов.
Ах, сладкий воздух - дышится легко!
Где было солнце, там - малина с молоком...
Ласкает взгляд родные купола,
Душе восторг - звонят колокола!*

[IMG]http://*********org/138517m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Всё, что было меж нами -
невыдуманно.
Всё, что было, вдвоём нами
выстраданно.
Отрицания нас старше 
сделали,
Положительным мы стали
смелыми.
Расставанья до дна горечь
выпита,
'Прощай', как и ''Любовь' в память
кинуто.
Христианка-душа слёз
не прятала,
Сердце вдребезги - 'ценной'
расплатою.
Время-времечко, лекарь 
единственный,
Дай глотнуть эликсир твой
таинственный!
Пусть исчезнет из глаз тьма
холодная,
Пусть душа станет песней
свободною!

----------


## Skadi

_Мы с тобой немного пьяны –
Чуть позволили дурману
Нас за плечи приобнять
И друг друга пожелать…
Было в том вине коварство –
В глаз мерцающее царство,
Заглянув, нырнуть поглубже
И забыть о зимней стуже!
Ах, святая осторожность –
Танцу губ не дать возможность
Дуэт сделать из двух соло,
Утолив досадный голод…
Саксофон лил звуков бархат,
Милый плен свечей под аркой
Ткал своё очарованье,
Сокращая расстоянье
До нежнейшего касанья,
Душ рождая пониманье…_

----------


## Skadi

*Радуга, меня обрадуй,
разноцветьем напои -
Семь полос звенеть заставят 
мою душу изнутри.
Средь зимы мечтать о лете,
хотеть радуги испить -
Знать, тоска по нежным чувствам
и желание любить.
У зимы красот немало,
есть, чем взгляд заворожить,
Но весной лишь ощущаем -
с новой силой можем жить!
Время путь земной верстает,
снежит зелень, плавит лёд
И мечту зимой о лете,
ухмыляясь, раздаёт.
*
[IMG]http://*********org/163048.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Поздравляю со Старым Новым Годом!!!! Приезжай в гости скорее!!!! Мандарины (бочка) куплены! Столик в "Фортепиано" заказан. Просматриваю репертуар театра. В городе красиво, тепло, нет снега совсем! Приезжай, а????

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Оленька!
Со старым Новым годом, дорогая!!! Пусть все что задумано - обязательно исполнится!!!*

----------


## Skadi

*Kliakca*,
Настя, взаимное пожелание!  :flower: 
*Alenajazz*,
Алёнуш, миленький мой, спасибо! Но...пока ничего не скажу...чуть позже, ок? kiss :flower: 
*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, ох, как хочется, чтоб хоть чуточку сбылось то, что задумано! Спасибо, дорогая kiss :flower:  
Девочки (и Вика ещё!!!), что я делала бы без вас...обнимаю всех крепко-крепко!
Я так счастлива, что вы у меня есть - не передать... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Не успела расслабиться, как навалилась куча дел...но, думаю, что совсем скоро смогу, наконец, как следует хоть выспаться...
До встречи, дорогие подружки! :smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Святых обителей врата


Оля, потрясающе!!!!!!!! Я извиняюсь, что так редко захожу, но... так получается.
Так что со всеми прошедшими праздниками!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Я извиняюсь, что так редко захожу, но... так получается.
> Так что со всеми прошедшими праздниками!!!!!!!!!!!


Сашенька, слава богу, ты появился, наконец - рада тебе! :smile:
Я и сама не часто появляюсь...время такое - ничего не поделаешь,
но это не значит, что мы вне творчества - так, ведь? :wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Оленька, здравствуй, солнышко! :Oj: 
С благополучным прибытием в 2010! :flower: 
Уж извиняй, что обявляюсь редко, и в лице читателя-невидимки.
Стихи, картинки, - как всегда :Ok: 
Ещё раз всего самого-самого! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Спасибо, Алёнка! Не исчезай так надолго!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

_______________________________
Не получится.
Ничего не получится - жаль!
Глаз не спрячет боль
Никакая густая вуаль,
Не согреет плеч
Самый тёплый пуховый платок,
Если ты не смог
Сохранить свой родной огонёк.
Можно выстоять
На сильнейшем холодном ветру
Только с верою -
Он обнимет тебя поутру
Иль она,
Чья любовь и есть смысл, чтобы жить!
...Как же факт -
Что не вместе с тобой мы - простить?!
Не получится.
Не прощается. Рвётся вуаль...
Вспоминается
Тот закат - мы вдвоём смотрим вдаль...

 [IMG]http://*********org/151070.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> но это не значит, что мы вне творчества - так, ведь?


 Чем больше меня тута нет - тем болдьше я в творчестве)))

----------


## Skadi

> Чем больше меня тута нет - тем больше я в творчестве)))


'Чем больше я вне форума,
Тем толще творчества сума', -
Сказал так Сашенька-Смычок,
Нам улыбаясь между строк.
Мы все вне форума творим,
Осуществляя, что хотим -
Поём, играем, сочиняем,
Сильней кого-то вдохновляем
На то же творчество. И здесь
Друзья у многих у нас есть!
Нельзя сказать, что очень много,
Но большинство из них помогут -
В минуту горести, подчас,
Прогонят грусть из твоих глаз,
Утешат словом и участьем,
Глядишь - глаза лучатся счастьем! 
Ты, Саш, заглядывай почаще,
Не стань совсем для нас пропащим.
:smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

Оль, я стараюсь - честное слово!!!

----------


## Skadi

> я стараюсь - честное слово!!!


Верю, Саш :smile: Если исчезнешь, то по ком мой Димка равнятья будет? :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

> Не прощается. Рвётся вуаль...


Эх, как жаль, что не прощается...
Только "серденько" печалится
И стихи опять не пишутся,
И душа вновь не подымется!

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, как жаль, что не прощается...
> Только "серденько" печалится
> И стихи опять не пишутся,
> И душа вновь не подымется!


Что-то мне сейчас не очень...
Душа многого так хочет!
А в реальности - тоска,
Не летается пока...:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 прости меня, Олич
За то, что я, сволочь,
весь свой негатив
в тебя запульнула...

Была не права...:frown:
У нас двадцать два
и с минусом,
 что-то
в последнее время 
всё с минусом...

----------


## Skadi

Музыка, мою испей ты грусть,
Душою вновь преображусь!
В твоём волшебном, дивном мире
Воскреснет сердце! Звуки лиры,
Возможно, возродят желанье…
Простив тоскливые стенанья!

----------


## Витка

Амурные стрелы пробили твой дом...
И имя забыто... и в сердце дурдом.
Так холодно, зябко и сыро вокруг...
Так что же наделал от шалости, друг?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые!! Что с вашим настроением? Вы меня пугаете:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 У меня на одной работе бесперспективняк - скоро ДК снесут... На его месте элитный дом постоят... На другой работе - дети-предатели ушли из коллектива, не задумываясь, что мы будем в середине года делать, как выступать... Новых таких не подготовишь быстро, они отзанимались по 6 лет... А так всё нормально!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, не грусти - "сникерсни"!!! Музыка, общение и время - лучшее лекарство от грусти и скуки!
*Алла и Александр*, спасибо за заботу... я - безработная и не могу даже свои вещи забрать из ресторана - опечатали его, включая микрофон и ноутбук, которые мне нужны на субботний банкет выездной. Хорошо, хоть банкетик наклюнулся, машину заправила до полного бака и все квартирные, телефонные и интернетовские выплаты успела сделать, а то денег в кошельке - 1570 рублей :)))) Но мне почему-то весело... Бог с ней, с работой, а  вот вещи хотелось бы забрать, хотя бы основные, я  уже не говорю об одежде. :(((((((((( По-моему хуже всех из нас сейчас как раз Алёне...
*Alenajazz*, я в шоке... обалдеть... нет слов... даже и не знаю, чем помочь-то...

*Для переключения настроения на романтические нотки!*

[IMG]http://*********org/247273.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
*Витка*,
 Спасибо! Правда, стало легче!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девчонки, все будет хорошо!!! Все закончится и выглянет солнышко. И мы все улыбнемся ему.Удачного вам дня! Пусть он будет лучше прошедшего!

----------


## Витка

*Алла и Александр*, всё уже хорошо!!!! А БУДЕТ ЕЩЁ ЛУЧШЕ!!!
Спасибо за пожелания!!! У меня прям настроение кайфовое почему-то...

----------


## smychok

Вика, класная фотка... И про меня не забыла - я там краюшкой показался)))))))))))

----------


## Skadi

*Вика, Алёна, Аллочка, Сашка.......
Какое счастье, что у меня есть такие друзья!*

Боль расплескалась – разбился бокал,
Что до краёв в себе боль содержал.
Несколько капель горчат до сих пор -
Выпить успела едва их, укор
Зеркало шлёт в отражении глаз…
Всё ж на душе полегчало сейчас!
Разуму трудно справляться, порой,
С вихрем эмоций, что правят душой.
Сердце в любви – воск – горячий янтарь,
Медленно плавится. Разум-бунтарь
Не в состоянии пыл охладить…
Как повезёт, кому горечь не пить!
Ну, вот такие мы – странные, может…
Странностью той и прекрасные, всё же…

[IMG]http://*********org/201025.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Не знаю, Там разрешено ли, нет ли – душам,
Друг друга полюбившим на земле,
Быть рядом, пусть во всём Ему послушным,
Им защищёнными, забыть о вечном зле?
Раз пригубив нектар святого Посвященья,
Не перестать желать чуть большего глотка,
Прекрасно зная, что в любви нет насыщенья –
Испить до дна взаимность – жажда велика!
И, коли Там разрешено влюблённым душам,
Обняв друг друга, вместе Вечность разделить,
Пытаться злу резона нет, страданья вьюжа,
Сердцам из тьмы на Свет дороги перекрыть!_

[IMG]http://*********org/258070.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## yozhik67

> Прекрасно зная, что в любви нет насыщенья –


Оля,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*Оля,спасибо за светлые стихи!*


[IMG]http://f4.********info/org/048d1d4e4c959ad885df8cc80d9c40314d7ae647610274.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Мы так легко, порой, теряем,
Забыв – трудней приобретаем!
‘Ломать – не строить’ – аксиома.
…И вот следы идут от дома.
Ушёл, печально скрипнув дверью.
Мобильник не зальётся трелью…
Как больно! Как обида гложет…
Простить?! – и речи быть не может!
Потом наступит насыщенье
Обидой. Друг от истощенья
Морального и униженья,
Озвучит горечь пораженья
Иль просто в трубку промолчит,
Хотя, душа его кричит!..
Какая разница, кто первый
Простит, учтя, что сдали нервы?!
Но глупо медлится чего-то…
И вот он – миг последней ноты…

‘Ломать – не строить’ – аксиома.
Его следы…они – от дома…_

[IMG]http://*********org/205862m.jpg[/IMG]
_______________
*PAN*,
*yozhik67*,
*Markovich*,
*Спасибо! Спасибо, дорогие, за ваше тепло,
благодаря которому и появляются строки откровения...*

----------


## yozhik67

> Потом наступит насыщенье обидой.


Когда обиды растворятся
Я снова полюблю тебя,
А ты, с собою разобравшись,
Поймёшь, быть может, и меня.
Но будем, выбрав жизнь иную,
Других любить и к жизни той -
Непрожитой - порой ревнуя,
Себя оправдывать судьбой.

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, Спасибо , Оль за стих! Я сама такая. Очень обидчивая!  Страдаю очень от этого. :frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Когда обиды растворятся
> Я снова полюблю тебя,
> А ты, с собою разобравшись,
> Поймёшь, быть может, и меня.
> Но будем, выбрав жизнь иную,
> Других любить и к жизни той -
> Непрожитой - порой ревнуя,
> Себя оправдывать судьбой.


В обиде – глупой изначально –
Люблю сильней, но все слова
Какими-то чужими стали
Без нужных трёх –‘я не права’!
Обида властвует над нами…
Не допустить бы до 'прости'!
Что есть любовь? она – мы сами!
Её достойны ли? почти…
Возможно, здесь ещё успеем
Понять и этим повзрослеть.
Оставить землю, не жалея,
В дуэте душ навеки петь.

____________
*aigul*,
*Леночка, бывает так горько потом...эх, научиться бы не делать глупостей! *

----------


## Skadi

> *Ты по жизни – молчун,
> Мой застенчивый, ласковый*


Серёжины строки навеяли вот это...

_Ты по жизни - молчун,
Мой застенчивый милый.
Позвала тебя в сказку,
Где колдует любовь.
Осторожность твою,
Улыбаясь, простила -
Подожду, когда сможешь
Полюбить и ты вновь.

Угадать невозможно,
Что дано нам Судьбою.
Мы узнали друг друга -
Самый главный секрет!
Нет случайностей - знаем
Мы об этом с тобою.
Ты глазами ласкаешь,
Улыбаясь в ответ._

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Боль расплескалась – разбился бокал,
> Что до краёв в себе боль содержал.
> Несколько капель горчат до сих пор -
> Выпить успела едва их, укор
> Зеркало шлёт в отражении глаз…
> Всё ж на душе полегчало сейчас!
> Разуму трудно справляться, порой,
> С вихрем эмоций, что правят душой.
> Сердце в любви – воск – горячий янтарь,
> ...


Оленька, как всегда -ВСЁ здорово написано! :Ok: 

И даже то, когда на душе не совсем здорово было.:frown:
Уж звиняй... я опять молчаливым читателем тут.:rolleyes: Но я тут! :Aga: 

Замечательного тебе дня! :flower: 

... и всем,кто сюда заглядывает!:wink: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Ты весь в заботах и делах,
а мне мечтается,
Как мы танцуем, 
и нам солнце улыбается.
Мне не хватает тебя
каждую минуту.
Всё хорошо снаружи,
в сердце - неуютно.
Ты взят работой -
ревновать, конечно, глупо.
Смешно рассматривать
твой каждый шаг под лупой.
Ах, эта занятость!..
жемчужиною солнце
Скользнуло в раковину...
Утром вновь вернётся!

______________________



> я опять молчаливым читателем тут. Но я тут!


*Алён, так рада тебя видеть, молчаливая ты моя kiss*

----------


## Витка

> Ты весь в заботах и делах,
> а мне мечтается,


Оля, я в шоке!!! Знаю, о ком ты написала это стихотворение, НО... ты, как часто бывает, попала в точку моего настроения и жизни!!! Вау!!!
Провидица ты МОЯ!!! Чмоки в щёки!!! ЛЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ....

----------


## Skadi

> Знаю, о ком ты написала это стихотворение


:rolleyes:... :Oj: ...согласна  :Aga: 



> ты, как часто бывает, попала в точку моего настроения и жизни!!!


Вик.... :flower: 



> Чмоки в щёки!!! ЛЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ....


Взаимно, ты же знаешь kiss

________________________

_На первом месте в человеке,
всё ж, душа.
Хотя, нам разум служит
твёрдою основой.
К чему приходим мы в итоге,
жить спеша?
Себя на мысли ловим -
'жить хотели б снова!
Вернуть бы время, я б не так,
а по-другому...'
Что больше сетует в нас -
разум иль душа?
Что тянет мысленно всегда
к родному дому,
Давая силы, 
отчего легко дышать?
Душою живы!
Без неё мы - просто тело,
Лишь оболочка -
время съест, земля возьмёт...
Прекрасно, если
душа в теле больше пела -
Знать, будет лёгок
её к Вечности полёт.
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1000327m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

Приснился сегодня мне друг Александр,
Во сне этом было всё грустно и странно...
А так же приснилась подруга - София
Ведь, в  доме у ней всё происходило.

----------


## Skadi

> Приснился сегодня мне друг Александр


О чём мы в реальности часто мечтаем,
Возможно, частично то в снах получаем.
Реальность и сон - что из них для нас лучше?
Что радует, что огорчает и мучит?
Бывают подсказкой нам сны - и не раз,
Но не понимаем мы это, подчас...

----------


## Витка

> О чём мы в реальности часто мечтаем,
> Возможно, частично то в снах получаем.


О том, что в реальности мы позабыли,
Не нужно ворОжить, ведь, это всё бЫло
Пустьв  будущем счастье лишь нам улыбнётся
И сердце сияет в мечтах ярче солнца!

----------


## Alenajazz

Меня мучал сон -
своим повторением...
Там грабили дом,
который был мой...
И я успевала
застать злоумышленников!
Они убегали,
добычу оставив...
Мне сон надоел
Я, решив разобраться,
Сну имя дала,
решила узнать - 
о чем говорил мне
тот сон неуютный?
Что дом для меня?
И зачем воровать???
Дом для меня - 
это символ семьи!
А воры - кто рушит её.
И я в их числе,
наверное, тоже...
Ведь люди во снах - 
всего лишь мы сами.

Не снится мне больше
тот сон про мой дом...
Тревоги нет больше -
Другая семья!

----------


## Skadi

> Во сне этом было всё грустно и странно...





> Меня мучал сон -


Как ни горчила бы наша реальность,
Сам факт реальности дарит нам сладость.
Как сладок ни был бы , сон - только сон,
В факте иллюзии - горечи стон.

Девочки, я вас обожаю :rolleyes: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Обнять весь мир готова снова! 
Как важно ласковое слово!
В душе улыбка и тепло -
Там тихо счастье расцвело  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,
 Счастливой быть тебе  - судьба,
Хоть и  поверить неспроста!
Учись любить и быть любимой!
Веди счастье накрывает мИло!!!
Желаю я добра, веселья
И радости, в любви - прозренья!
Спокойной будь и не грусти,
И в путь с добром! Счастливого пути!

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,

*Молюсь я Господу, за всё благодаря!
Пока живу, что происходит - всё не зря!
Простые истины коль все мы осознаем,
Тогда и счастье в этой жизни получаем.
Что для нас главное? любовь, добро и вера!
Материальных благ желать не свыше меры.
Чтоб сострадание не чуждо было нам,
Не просто ж сказано: "Мне отмщение, и Аз воздам"
Душа крылата - улетит - придёт черёд,
Что с собой к Вечности возьмёт она в полёт?
Свет доброты, любви, как благо созиданья?
Иль горечь пораженья от страданий?
Господь даёт нам шанс испить духовных благ
И думать перед тем, как сделать шаг.
Ах, Вика, как тебе я благодарна!
За понимание, за то, что ты...так ГАРНА!* 

kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

Я вижу, *Skadi* пробежалась
По всем знакомым и подругам.
Везде оставила свет солнца, 
Прими и ты привет :flower:  от друга.

----------


## Витка

*yozhik67*,
Да, друг, мы о тебе не забываем,
И часто строчки выставляем,
Чтобы ответ реалистичный
Нам получить. Ведь всё - отлично!

----------


## Skadi

> Прими и ты привет от друга.


Спасибо, милый *yozhik67* – друг Андрюша,
Не забываешь что, когда метель завьюжит,
Швырнёт в лицо пригоршню колких игл,
Когда невольно жертвой чьих-то игр
Вдруг станешь, не успев захлопнуть душу
Пред теми, кто злым жалом её душит,
Стараясь сделать так, чтоб побольней…
Спасибо тебе, милый мой Андрей,
Что тонко чувствуешь и знаешь, когда надо
Утешить, поддержать, и мне отрадой
Друзей поддержка, их улыбка и участье -
Имея это, победить легко ненастье kiss

----------


## Skadi

Сколько ж в нас несовершенства!
Грош - цена той взрослости,
Что считает - верх блаженства -
Путь наклонной плоскости:
На слезах людских, страданьях
Строить своё счастье,
Лгать потом в исповеданьях,
Причащаясь, клясться,
Что полны благих желаний
Делать только лучшее,
Открестив воспоминанья,
Мучившие душу.
Всех - хороших, нерадивых -
Свет свечей ласкает...
Взрослый мир детей наивных
Бог пока прощает...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1014653.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

Отправляла подружке песни, многие приложились, как ссылка, так что если интересно, можно тут скачать... Оля, извини, что в твоей теме, больше не знаю куда.

1. viva_jazz +.mp3 (3.3 Мб)
2. viva_letnie meetings.mp3 (4.7 Мб)
3. viva_ne beda razluka +.mp3 (4.3 Мб)
4. viva_priznanie +.mp3 (3.5 Мб)
5. viva_slovenskaya +.mp3 (2.6 Мб)
6. viva_otschityvaya dni +.mp3 (5.3 Мб)
7. viva_olha.mp3 (3.4 Мб)
8. viva_ne speshi.mp3 (3.1 Мб)
9. viva_music malo.mp3 (3.6 Мб)
10. viva_oseni xep.mp3 (2.4 Мб)
11. viva_2 kryla.mp3 (3.5 Мб)
12. viva_fabian.mp3 (4.4 Мб)
13. viva_mechty.mp3 (2.8 Мб)
14. viva_na koj.mp3 (3.5 Мб)

Ссылка для скачивания файлов: http://files.mail.ru/N2Z1JS

----------


## Skadi

Тень обману и стану светлым призраком,
В стране несбывшихся желаний окажусь.
Не будет шанса по каким-то признакам
Найти меня иль жить надеждой, что вернусь.
Желанна ласка струн горячих солнца,
Но бестелесный призрак - пленник темноты,
И светлый луч к нему не прикоснётся
Улыбкой  радужной прекраснейшей мечты.
А что ж душа - святая песня-добродетель?
Печальный призрак, в лунную вуаль
Себя укутав, скрылся на рассвете…
Душа вздохнула - было призрака ей жаль.

_______________________



> Оля, извини, что в твоей теме, больше не знаю куда.


*Вика, ты можешь делать в этой теме всё, что захочешь!
Ну, а твой голос я просто обожаю слушать! :smile:*

----------


## Витка

> А что ж душа - святая песня-добродетель?
> Печальный призрак, в лунную вуаль
> Себя укутав, скрылся на рассвете…
> Душа вздохнула - было призрака ей жаль.


Оленька, великолепно!!!  :flower:  И спасибо за приют! :Oj:  Вчера свели на студии 2 песни, выставляю у тебя, по традиции. :))))) И ещё записала 2 на белорусском, 2 авторские и 1 на английском, скоро выставлю...

*viva - Лёд... Двух сердец полёт...

viva - Dolche vita*

----------


## Витка

*Да, призрака всё ж жаль душе,
Покой её в тени не дремлет,
Ведь, не хватает света ей уже,
От темени в душе - лишь скрежет!
Любовью напои истоки тьмы!
Проснётся! Льды её растают!
От вечного кошмара пробуди!
И тень его - вновь дымкой станет...*

----------


## Skadi

> viva - Лёд... Двух сердец полёт...


Когда зазвучал рояль, у меня мурашки побежали по спине...а потом так естественно полился твой голос, так легко, так проникновенно! Как же понравилось! Просто бальзам для души  :flower:  (вторую не успела скачать, послушаю вечером, но даже нет никаких сомнений в том, что это будет снова потрясающе!) 



> И ещё записала 2 на белорусском, 2 авторские и 1 на английском, скоро выставлю...


Супер!!! Очень будем ждать  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Супер!!! Очень будем ждать


Спасибо большое!!! Одна на белорусском готова, остальные - не раньше вторника. Там оказывается 3 авторские... :)))) А пока вот эта:

Вікторыя Палінская - Гора - не бяда

Есть кое-какие недочёты, но переписывать не буду - лень... :)))))))))))

----------


## Витка

Пока так тихо и спокойно, хочу поделиться с вами классной песней и романтическим настроением!!! Как всегда, случайно на песню наткнулась:

----------


## Skadi

_Когда-нибудь
душа освободится,
И если суждено 
осуществиться
Тому, о чём мечтаю -
нет чудесней -
Душа моя пусть будет
светлой песней
О милосердии, любви
и состраданьи,
О доброте и ...
грусти расставанья 

_________________





 Сообщение от Витка

хочу поделиться с вами классной песней и романтическим настроением


Спасибо! kiss

_

----------


## tamara rabe

> _Когда-нибудь
> душа освободится,
> И если суждено 
> осуществиться
> Тому, о чём мечтаю -
> нет чудесней -
> Душа моя пусть будет
> светлой песней
> О милосердии, любви
> ...


Очень хорошо!!!

----------


## Витка

Ну, вот и вторая песенка на белорусском языке готова :))))))
Вообще эту песню написал украинский мой любимейший певец - Александр Пономарьов, но он подарил их Ирине Дорофеевой - замечательной белорусской певице, у  которой и был позаимствован этот текст :)))*
Вікторыя Палінская - Човен*

Эта замечательная песенка - с Евровидения 2009 года, диапазонная, красивая, можно использовать в конкурсах в категории "мировой хит", и к тому же, на удивление, в словах есть ХОРОШИЙ смысл!!!
*Виктория Полинская - It's my time*

Когда-то к конкурсу нужна была срочно песенка стилизованная под джаз, и тут на помощь пришёл Игорь Денисов со своим другом (ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ АВТОРОМ И ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕМ песен в разных жанрах) - Анатолий Соколов. Вот, что из этого вышло.
*Виктория Полинская - Летний джаз*

*P.S. Записано и  сведено на студии.*

----------


## MOPO

> Вікторыя Палінская - Гора - не бяда


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, ты наверное, понял слова :biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:

Решила поделиться ещё и видео. Дело в том, что где-то с ноября прошлого года я пою в ВИА "Старые друзья", соответственно у нас бывают концерты и всё в таком духе. Но видео нормального пока нет, только это, снятое на мой фотик, но в любом случае, так захотелось его здесь выставить. 

Видео с последнего концерта, который был 13 февраля 2010 года, посвящён Дню влюблённых!!!
Поздравляю вас с Днём любви, и желаю, чтобы он был не 1 день в году, а постоянно!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  ЛЮБИТЕ и БЕРЕГИТЕ друг друга!!! И дарю вам мою любимую, позитивную песенку!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вика, переслушала все твои песни в ссылках, посмотрела видео - ну что, снова повториться? Мне очень понравилось! Знаешь, что самое главное? Каждое твоё исполнение доходит до сердца - говорю, как музыкант, а не подруга - и это появление мурашек...для меня главный признак, что я снова оказалась в наиприятнейшем плену настоящего музыкального искусства - спасибо! kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

_____________________
*Простые истины повсюду рядом с нами.
С двух берегов меж разведёнными мостами,
Разлуки пленники, хмельные одиночеством,
Мы понимаем вдруг – тепла души так хочется!
В погоне вечной за желаемыми благами
Семейными рискуем часто сагами.
Любой горы вершина очень привлекательна!
Привыкнув к ней, к себе прислушайся внимательно:
О чём душа твоя поёт иль говорит?
А, может, стонет иль испуганно молчит?
Предел успеха потерялся где-то в Вечности…
Средь мёртвых душ живёт лишь призрак человечности.*

----------


## Витка

> Средь мёртвых душ живёт лишь призрак человечности.


Замечательное, глубокое и талантливое стихотворение!!!
Спасибо за добрые слова и твоё творчество!!! Оно вдохновляет на жизнь!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Виктория Полинская - It's my time


Обалденно хорошо!!!!!! Очень понравилось!!! Даже не верится, что сидели с тобой в кафешке за одним столом, кофе пили и разговаривали, а ты ведь шикарно поёшь!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, да чё там не верится? Мне вот тоже не верится, что ты шикарно танцуешь и такой коллектив огромный!!! Я ездила тогда в кафешку на встречу со звездой!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я ездила тогда в кафешку на встречу со звездой!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Я так говорю капризным ученикам: "Здесь одна звезда и это - я"
Классно, что мы познакомились!!!! Есть в этом что-то таинственное...

----------


## Skadi

> Есть в этом что-то таинственное...


Алёнуш, случайностей нет, есть закономерность, и то, что творческие люди встречаются друг с другом рано или поздно - прекрасная реальность, которой мы наслаждаемся :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129182&page=14

Наконец-то получилось вставить фотки (немножечко!!!!) с последнего конкурса в Нижнем Новгороде.

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, мы уже посмотрели...  :tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы уже посмотрели...


не все.... Я новые подогнала... Вечером постараюсь ещё с самогО *конкурсного выступления* разместить фотки - мне только принесли (я была за кулисами, фотали родители):smile:

----------


## Витка

> не все...


все, и новые тоже :))))))))))) Давай, погоняй, ждём-с!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> ждём-с!!!


сейчас, скидываю в комп.... Через полчасика где-то. Кофе пить пошла, свежемолотый, свежесваренный! С настоящим швейцарским шоколадом!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Кофе пить пошла, свежемолотый, свежесваренный! С настоящим швейцарским шоколадом!!!!


*Умеешь дразниться*  :Vah: ...:mad:...:biggrin:

Алёна пить пошла свой кофе,
А я осталась в катастрофе -
Наедине с своим желаньем
Дуэт составить ей. Страданьем
Могу я удовлетвориться -
Увы, мне чаю лишь напиться :rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,
 Душа моя, тебя я в гости
Давно уж жду, но мимо трости
Жизнь тебя пока проводит,
Надеюсь скоро путь приводит
К Земле, что на Пахре стоит
Бразильский кофе уж парит
И ждёт тебя, на радость в гости!
Дай верный путь ты жизни - трости!

----------


## Alenajazz

Скоро приедет Алла -
в самый разгар карнавала,
в самый танцующий день!!!!
И, всем, известно, что пень
тоже мечтает в апреле
стройной берёзкою стать:rolleyes:
Я же мечтаю, что буду
скоро гостей принимать!!!!

----------


## Skadi

Ах, жаль, что дальняя дорога
От дома моего до Таганрога!
Могли бы видеться почаще,
Подруг объятья - что есть слаще?
Наговориться б вдоволь нам -
Вот дали б фору мы часам! :smile:

----------


## Витка

Всем приветик! Немного творчества
Подруга подсадила на фильмец один, с русским переводом, правда, посмотрела - так понравился, что скачала в оригинале, ну, не могу смотреть польские фильмы с переводом - мешает. :)))
Начала искать саундтреки. Еле нашла, но скачала... И перевела на русский в рифму, но максимально близко к тексту оригинала по смыслу (поскольку обожаю петь в таком стиле):

*ПОДАРИ МНЕ (перевод польской песни)*
1. Я живу пока в мечте,
Мир весь на ладони.
И опять ты снишься мне,
Сердце всё в истоме
Ветер унесёт,
Но не смоет дождь...
Жду, когда ты придёшь...

ПРИПЕВ:
Мне сны подари,
И годы, и дни,
Сейчас подари,
Придумай сказку...
Отдам я тебе
Весь рай на Земле,
Чудесные сны
И ласку...

2. Сколько пройдено дорог
В жизни за плечами?
Где столкнул случайно Бог?
Ну, а где мы сами?
Важно, что судьба
К счастью ключ нашла.
Сделать без слов смогла.
ПРИПЕВ

С испанским текстом, надеюсь, Олег-МОРО сможет помочь...
Даже минусок на эту песню есть, так, что если кому-то надо - вышлю комплект, а пока слушайте и наслаждайтесь со мной.
Кстати, после этого наткнулась и на тот дуэт, который выставила чуть выше, т.к. эту песню поёт тот же певец - Кшиштоф Кияньский.

----------


## Alenajazz

Приглашаю ещё фотки посмотреть, новые накидала...

----------


## Skadi

Осколок маленький звезды
Царапает ладонь -
В нём ностальгия высоты
Звенит, лишь только тронь.
Вот точно так же и во мне
Тоски щемящей стон - 
Он ощутимее вдвойне, 
Разлукой опьянён.
В закате розовом мечта  -
Мой призрачный мираж
И капля горькая – всё та,
А тот романс – не наш…
Не слишком многого хотеть
Нельзя назвать грехом.
Зачем-то ты на свете есть
И я. Мы – два в одном!
Как эта истина проста –
Её ты пригубил…
Явилась небу красота -
Закат звезду впустил!

----------


## Alenajazz

> И капля горькая – всё та,
> А тот романс – не наш…


То был просто куплет из романса
За куплетом - припев будет нежный
Рано делать ещё реверансы
и прощаться с мечтой и надеждой!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Олич! Как конкурс прошёл?* Жду, жду, когда ты напишешь...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Не получилось с конкурсом (Наташа приболела)...


> То был просто куплет из романса
> За куплетом - припев будет нежный


В припеве нежном рада искупаться,
Согласна, верить надо и дождаться!
Куплет пророчит долгую разлуку,
Припев руке другую дарит руку.
Ах, было б так, как в песне, наяву!
Что помогает удержаться наплаву?
Мы предпочтение надежде отдаём,
Когда нам плохо, всё ж тихонечко поём!

----------


## Skadi

Почему смеётся синий вечер?
Для него секрет мой рассекречен. 
Смс-ками твой путь ко мне отмечен,   
Только мне от этого не легче.
Прощена. И я тебя простила  -
Полюбить немыслимо вполсилы.
Расстоянье чувствами играет:
То сближает, то разъединяет.
В жизни нет случайных совпадений.
Представитель отрицания – злой гений -
Любит холодом дыхнуть на пламя сердца -
Никуда, увы, от этого не деться.
Как же хочется мне маленькую малость -
Расстоянье чтоб над нами не смеялось,
Чтобы чаще видеть милые глаза,
Узнавалась сразу истина проста,
Удалить из словаря приставку 'не',
От зимы добавить времени весне,
Чтоб секретам улыбался синий вечер,
Чтоб всегда был рядом ты, а не далече.

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,
Романтичная душа в тебе пылает,
Путь от сердца милого - не тает!
И дороги сходятся одной тропою,
Всё, что суждено прожить - судьбою
Называем мы и те, кто выше!
Радуйся, живи, люби, ты слышишь?

----------


## Skadi

> Радуйся, живи, люби, ты слышишь?


Слышу, мой дружочек-Вика, слышу!
Постараюсь, чтоб стенанья стали тише.
Удалить совсем пока их не могу...
Он - на том, а я - на этом берегу.
Широка-то как река, и брода нет...
Я бы вплавь на ласковый 'привет'!

----------


## yozhik67

> Он - на том, а я - на этом берегу.
> Широка-то как река, и брода нет...
> Я бы вплавь на ласковый 'привет'!


Кидаемся в бурные воды порой,
Рискуя себя потерять.
А может, по берегу жизни идя,
Любовь и надежду в душе сохраня,
Пытаться мостки отыскать..?

----------


## Skadi

> А может, по берегу жизни идя,
> Любовь и надежду в душе сохраня,
> Пытаться мостки отыскать..?


Живут на свете Он, Она. И между ними
Сеть километров. Расстоянием хранимы,
Они не знают друг о друге до поры.
По воле жребия (кем начатой игры?)
Они вдруг загораются желаньем
Найти того, кто душу пониманьем
Одарит. И в определённый (кем-то?) срок
Искристый всплеск в пересеченьи двух дорог.
Судьба с улыбкою в сторонке наблюдает,
Как душа душу в нежной ласке обнимает.
Проходит время, и Судьба, забыв улыбку,
В пересеченьи двух дорог замкнёт калитку,
А ключик выбросит куда-то в бездну вод
С усмешкой едкой – 'вряд ли кто его найдёт’.
Далёкий берег…широка-то как река!..
Невольный жест – к груди в отчаяньи рука,
Разыщут пальцы оберег – нательный крестик,
Прошепчут губы: 'помоги двоим быть вместе!'

----------


## Skadi

_Не запретишь себе 
ты думать обо мне.
Сейчас живое 
говорит всё о весне,
И твоё сердце 
откликается невольно.
Возможно, ритм ему 
наскучил слишком 
сольный?
Возможно, сон никак 
приюта не найдёт?
Настал тебе сейчас 
соскучиться черёд.
А за окном твоим - 
такие же созвездья.
Гляжу на них,
и о прекрасном 
мысли грезят:
Как нежность рук,
таящих силу,
обжигает,
Даёт понять, лаская,
что оберегает...
Моя душа к тебе
тихонько на ладонь –
Не забывай, она звенит,
её лишь тронь!
Улыбкой полнятся 
сейчас твои глаза…
Я знаю, что
«Со мной всегда
ты здесь», - сказал._

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
*Олич!!!!! И все наши замечательные авторы!!!! Поздравляю с Всемирным Днём писателя!* (ведь с утра знала об этом, но....:rolleyes:)

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Ух...то-то сегодня день был такой солнечный :rolleyes::smile:
Спасибо, Алёнуш!  :flower:  Пусть мы только прикоснулись к этому славному виду творчества, 
но уже от этого на душе чаще всего светлее - верно сказано: "Искусство облагораживает"  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Заклеймило солнце
Губы поцелуем.
Попросила мысленно:
‘Мы с тобой станцуем?’
Солнечного танца
Так душа хотела!
Получив желанное,
Навсегда запела.
Я тебе ту песню
Отдала с любовью
Ангелом-Хранителем
Прямо к изголовью.
Вместе не всегда мы,
Есть и расстоянье,
Но встречает чаще
Радостью желанье.
Солнца обрученьем
Связаны навечно!
На канун за здравье
Наше ставлю свечи.
Разговор глазами
Не совсем обычный,
Перед образами 
Нам стоять привычно.
Здесь душа открыта
Настежь, без боязни,
Что взамен получит
Море неприязни.
…Солнце обласкало
Губы поцелуем…
Как же мы красиво
Душами танцуем!

[IMG]http://*********org/313336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

:flower:

----------


## yozhik67

Оля, с праздником! 
Цветочки не из интернета, а со своей фазенды :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********org/325470m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/304990m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/296798m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Олич! И я тебя поздравляю с праздником! А также всех наших дам, кто бывает в этой теме! Цветы тоже не с интернета, стоят в вазе рядом со мной!*

[IMG]http://*********org/269150m.jpg[/IMG]

*А это - лично для Оли!* :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/326481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

*Alenajazz*, и Вас с праздником!
И чтобы хватило всем, кто любит стихи *Skadi*, вот...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1087614m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*yozhik67*,
 Спасибо! Это где же так зелено????:eek: А то у нас снежок выпал 6 марта...:biggrin: Тает помаленьку...:rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********org/297811m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюша! Какая сказка - твоя фазенда!
Спасибо, милый, за прекрасные цветы!
Так приятно, и на сердце очень тепло стало kiss  

*Alenajazz*,
Алёнуш...kiss 

Дорогие мои...а эти цветы - для вас!
Они растут у меня на подоконнике 

[IMG]http://*********org/286550m.jpg[/IMG]

А это...я вам улыбаюсь  :flower:  (вчера у нас был девичник)

[IMG]http://*********org/277334m.jpg[/IMG]

*И ещё один подарок - для всех* 

Ах, сколько ж в солнце 
радости и света,
Звучащих песен 
и ещё не спетых,
Их пробуждает к жизни 
новая весна –
Великая ей 
магия дана:
Улыбкой счастья 
лица озарять,
Ясней язык 
природы понимать,
Цветов вдыхая 
нежный аромат,
Ловить случайный 
восхищённый взгляд,
Душой рвануться ввысь
 лучом рассвета
И осознать вдруг, 
что земля в Любовь одета!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*И тебя, милая моя с Праздником!!!
Всего тебе самого прекрасного!!!*
  [IMG]http://s19.******info/c23c8fc3d5c81c76f2e1278e7bd1d18d.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сама с собой. 
Атака дум.
Остался за плечами 
шум.
Привет, мой взрослый
детский мир!
Как тебе жизни 
эликсир?
Плач откровений, 
грёз Эдем,
Тайник души,
 чей свет не всем.
Сама с собой. 
Закрыта дверь.
Внутри не сладко,
уж поверь.
Сама с собой
Наедине.
Как труден счёт
своих потерь…
Склонилась к зеркалу
души,
Моля: 'Показ свой
не спеши'.
Сама с собой.
Сама себе.
Не отступить. 
Смысл – тот побег?
…И повезёт,
когда рассвет
Тебя средь ‘да’ найдёт.
Вне – 'нет’.

----------


## Skadi

‘Забудь’, ‘Прости’ -
Вне нежности.
 ‘Пойми’, ‘Поверь’ -
Стучанье в дверь.
Атакой нам
Слова – капель.
Осуществится ли
 их цель?
Призыв тот могут
 не принять.
Нельзя забыть всё, 
а прощать
Умеет тот, 
кто чист душой
И не любуется собой.
Понять возможно.
Верить сложно,
Когда обман 
не первый раз
С усмешкой тайной
 внутри глаз.
Ошибок всем 
не избежать,
И легче взять,
трудней отдать.
Когда в основе
доброта,
Там - отношений
красота.
Ценить, лелеять
то, что есть,
Пока не где-то мы, 
а здесь.

[IMG]http://*********org/369130.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Розовых мыслей нет.
То, о чём думаю – бред:
Как бы скрестить параллели,
Чтобы они зазвенели?
Как аксиому нарушить
Так, чтобы не было хуже
Средь доказательств проблемы –
Сути простой теоремы?..
Я – в многоточьях фантазий,
В сонме их многообразий…
Томно звучит саксофон,
Саксофонист опьянён
Сладостью нежных мелодий,
Тех, что не платят дань моде.
Розовый мягкий свет,
Свечи танцуют балет…
Грёзы развеяли слёзы –
Спутники жизненной прозы:
Так же бегут параллели –
Мир аксиомы на деле,
Звёзды погасли в бокале –
Свечи балет станцевали…
Как же фантазии зыбки!
Грустная ласковость скрипки,
Всепонимающий взгляд –
‘Рад с Вами в грёзы назад!’
…Сбудется - только б хотели
Встречей звенеть параллели!*

----------


## Skadi

*Милый, есть всему предел!
Как-то не предусмотрел
Негатива щедрых слов
Своих, и героем снов
Не являешься теперь –
Внутрь захлопнула я дверь.
Горький факт – героя маска
Сорвалась. Слаба повязка
Оказалась. Что ж, увы!
Нет склонённой головы
Пред ‘сиятельством’ твоим.
В заблуждении гостим
Мы, порой, довольно долго.
В результате, всё без толку.
Что имеем – не храним,
Потеряв, вернуть хотим.
Правда, мне безумно жаль,
Что не ближе стала даль,
А попытка пониманья
Стала фактом отрицанья
Чувства искреннего радость,
Обещавшего нам благость.
Время лечит – аксиома.
Если ты к порогу дома
Моего придти захочешь,
Сна лишившись каждой ночи,
Шанс последний пусть решит:
Кто кого за что простит.*

----------


## Витка

> Милый, есть всему предел!


Отличное стихотворение!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Я в сиреневый вечер
Отпущу свою грусть.
Взгляд луны недоверчив –
Я весёлой кажусь.
Звёзды прячут желанья
В серебристую пыль.
Изобильем страданий
Ощущается быль.
Зябко. Кутаю плечи
В рук объятья своих.
Мой сиреневый вечер
Ждал, возможно, двоих.
Незаметно вернулась
Чувством преданным грусть.
Луна не обманулась –
Я весёлой кажусь.
Затуманились свечи,
По губам – в каплях соль…
Мой сиреневый вечер
Тихо пил мою боль.

----------


## Лайн

> По губам – в каплях соль…


Олечка это тебе :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
_ Спасибо!......._

----------


## Skadi

Лихой вираж –
И сердце где-то в пятках!
Чуть погодя,
Теряешься в догадках:
С какой вдруг стати
Встрясочный момент?
Случайность или
Чей эксперимент?
Путь жизни – тернии,
А не ковёр из сказок,
Тот маскарад –
Без права снятий масок.
Надеждой мысль
В весеннюю порУ:
‘Даст Бог, навечно,
Может, не умру...’
…Лучи дорожки слёз
Осушат на щеке.
Мою звезду качает
Небо вдалеке!

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, что-то всё так грустно и печально...

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Вик, миленький...так бывает...пройдёт  :flower: 
Вот, здесь...послушай http://files.mail.ru/UMFPFW

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Олюш, солнышко!
Давно я не читала таких стихов...Таких, пропитанных чувственной болью!
Это жизненные контрасты!...Я , честно говоря их боюсь... 
Но без них поэзия не может быть!

Удачи тебе и всего самого прекрасного!  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

*Витка*, *Skadi*, вы чего загрустили-то?
Камин, бокал вина, тёплая шкура, хорошая песня и.... жизнь удалась :Aga:  :flower:  :Oj: 
http://www.stihi.ru/2009/10/15/5058
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za7ThH5x01k

----------


## Skadi

> Камин, бокал вина, тёплая шкура, хорошая песня и....


и...*Он* - без кого так мало будет и камина, и бокала вина, и тёплой шкуры, и даже хорошей песни, Андрюшенька...

'И приходит всё опять ко мне
В темноте
Словно ангел рядом пролетел...' 

Всё так... :flower:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня с Инной Корецкой записал романс "Пьяна - сомнений нет..." на стихи Skadi
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/723808/

----------


## Alenajazz

*Лев*,
 Замечательная песня!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сегодня с Инной Корецкой записал романс "Пьяна - сомнений нет..." на стихи Skadi
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/723808/



 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лев*,
 Спасибо за хороший романс. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> романс "Пьяна - сомнений нет..."


Лев...как хорошо! Слушаю целый день и улыбаюсь - спасибо огромное за прекрасные звуки, проникающие в душу! Сегодня такой солнечный день и...вот такое удивительное для меня событие - Ваш сюрприз! Я ждала...чего-то подобного, но всё-равно реальность оказалась гораздо лучше, и кажется, что...это как бы и не мои стихи - так они расцветились музыкой! Ещё раз - спасибо за замечательное творчество!

Передайте, пожалуйста, Инне моё восхищение её исполнением! 

(у меня на работе в компе что-то барахлит цвет и смайлики - добавила бы обязательно!)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Передайте, пожалуйста, Инне моё восхищение её исполнением!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Испугалась тьма
огонька свечи.
Сна фантазия
наяву горчит.
Гоню мысли вслух
посторонние,
Простив козни все
злой иронии.
Пусть горит свеча,
пока можется –
Бережёт Господь
всех, кто молится.
Меж страниц цветок –
тенью радости –
Сохранить не смог
запах сладости.
Голове б нырнуть
в плечо крепкое,
От души хлебнув
вино терпкое.
Тьма испугана
света фугою…
Странно чувствовать
ночь подругою.
Мне милей рассвет –
солнца родственник
И в ответе – «да» -
плюса собственник.
По душам с душой –
есть, в чём каяться…
Свет свечи в ночи
улыбается.

----------


## Skadi

Ну, не странно ли –
птица-странница
На окне сидит
и печалится.
В крыльях силы нет,
глаза грустные –
Знать, случилось что
с её чувствами.
И спросить боюсь –
дело личное,
Чтоб с вопросами
неприличными…
Но сама-собой
рука тянется
Приласкать, согреть
птицу-странницу.
Ощутима дрожь
по всем пёрышкам -
Может, хочет есть?..
брошу зёрнышек!
Не нужна еда
птице-страннице,
По руке – к плечу –
хочет ластиться!
Мысль догадкою:
одиноко ей,
Налеталася
над землёю всей!
Жизни разных стран
насмотрелася,
Своего угла
захотелось ей
И любви простой
человеческой –
От тоски тогда
вмиг излечится!
Я погладила 
птице пёрышки,
Пожелала свить
своё гнёздышко!

----------


## Markovich

Оленька!
Я просто потрясен романсом,который вы сотворили со Львом и Инной Корецкой!
Это просто чудо какое то,а стихи -ну вот спроси меня чьи- я бы сперва назвал
А.Ахматову,затем,М Цветаеву ну и только потом современную поэтессу О.Бобкову-
Клянусь тебе!

 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
Серёж...спасибо! Очень приятны твои слова! И ещё...я очень смущена...честно  :Oj:  
Недавно приступили с Димой к "Тебя (про себя мы заменили это слово на "её") украл Париж"  :rolleyes:  (он сам выбрал именно эту песню)

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,

Как говорил Кутузов в Гусарской балладе:  Заслужил - носи!

Держи... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Держи...


*Спасибо, Паш kiss*



> Как говорил Кутузов в Гусарской балладе


Он ещё сказал: А девкой был бы краше :rolleyes: 
Дома я уже исполнила этот романс для своих близких  :Oj:  
Очень благодарна Льву!  :flower: 
__________________________

Зачастила грусть,
Без тебя ей – место.
Продолжает пусть,
У неё – фиеста…
Солнечные зайцы
Все сосульки съели
И давай смеяться,
Сделав, как хотели!
Заполняют птицы
Брошенные гнёзда
Я в ресницах прячу
Умиленья слёзы…
Утром ещё зябко,
Зато день длиннее!
У весны повадки
Каждый год смелее.
Смена настроенья –
С грусти до улыбки.
Взлёты вдохновенья,
Переливы скрипки…
Снова штрих печали -
Рябь на серой луже,  
Сдул с берёз вуали
Ветер неуклюжий…
Попросили встречи
С клавишами пальцы –
В звуках душу лечат
Солнечные зайцы.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

КАК  ЖЕ ЧУДЕСНО БЫВАТЬ  НА  ТАКИХ  ЗАДУШЕВНЫХ СТРАНИЧКАХ. МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ  СТИХИ, А  ЕЩЕ НЕКОТОРЫЕ  ТАК  И  ВИДЯТСЯ  КАРТИНАМИ...

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танюша! Очень рада тебя видеть! :smile: :flower:  
Я раньше к стихам добавляла картинки, но...ты права - ведь, у каждого человека возникают свои образы после прочтения каких строк литературного творчества - стихов или прозы. Бывает, что картинка, которую подсказывает мне моё воображение, вдруг находится наяву, и тогда я не могу удержаться, чтобы не вставить её...
Но гораздо лучше собственное вИдение каждого  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

Поздравляю всех 
с ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВХОДА ГОСПОДНЯ в ИЕРУСАЛИМ! :smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/425414.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Браво, ребята! Романс получился очень красивый. И стихи, и исполнение, но особенно МУЗЫКА! Спасибо каждому.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

как  жал   что  не  вижу   Ваши  образы..  на  право  каждого  делиться  ими  или  нет...
СЕГОДНЯ  ТАКОЙ  ДЕНЬ--- ДЕНЬ  ИЛЛЮЗИЙ ЖИТЬ  НА  ЧАС  БОЛЬШЕ..  УРА!!!!

НО НЕ  С  ЭТИМ  ДЕЛИТЬСЯ   Я  ПРИШЛА, ЕСЛИ  ЧТО  УЛАЛИТЕ  Я  НЕ  В  ОБИДЕ!

ПЕРЕПОЛНЯЕТ  ЭТОТ  ДЕНЬ...  А  ДЕНЕГ  НА  ИНТЕРНЕТЕ  МАЛО....

СТРУНА ПЕРВАЯ РВЕТСЯ
ЖИТЬ КАК МЕЧТАЕШБ НЕ  ДАЕТСЯ
СТРОЙ  НЕ СТРОЙ
     РАЗ  И  ---РВАНЬ...
ВИДНО НЕ  ПОД ТЕМ
          ВИДКОМ ПОШЕЛ
                          ВРАЖ!..
ПОЙ НЕ  ПОЙ
   ТИШИНА-СЛОВО...
ТОЛЬКО  ВОТ СЛЕЗЫ
                           ВРУТ
НЕТ ЖЕНСКИХ СЛЕЗ
           ВРУШЕЙ 
                        БОЛЕЕ....

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танюша, привет!  :flower: 
А я люблю летнее время! Правда, не так просто сразу перестроиться...но, тем не менее, ощущение самого факта перемены - прелестно! :wink: :Ok:  


> ЖИТЬ КАК МЕЧТАЕШЬ НЕ  ДАЕТСЯ


К сожалению, чаще всего живётся не так, как мечтается - что поделать! Вот и мечтаем всю жизнь...может, и не плохо, мм? Говорят, что в любом негативе есть свой плюс...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Мы усложняем там,
где всё гораздо проще.
Путь выбираем тот,
что кажется короче.
Желая большего,
проигрываем в малом.
Материальное для нас
главнее стало.
Хотя, порой, души
прекрасные порывы
Напоминают, что
внутри мы ещё живы.
Жить тяжело? Позвольте,
есть же руки, ноги!
А как быть тем, кто сам
не ходит по дороге?
Кто сам не может в руки
взять воды стакан?..
Недуг физический 
или в душе изъян?!
Мы претендуем, чтобы
громко называться
Высокоразвитой
земной цивилизацией.
Но что оставим, если
раньше не исчезнем,
Своим потомкам через 
множество столетий???
Прости, Господь!
мы заигрались – твои дети,
Позволив злу гулять
спокойно по планете…
Но если полностью
не одолел нас мрак,
Не поздно если, 
сделай милость,
Дай нам знак!

[IMG]http://*********org/408735.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оля!!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля - великолепно!!!  :flower:   :flower:  :flower:  Не смогла пройти мимо - зацепилась сразу!!! Супер!

----------


## Skadi

На душе легко и звонко! -
Ощущение девчонки -
Тянет часто улыбаться
Или звонко рассмеяться,
Потому что хорошо!
Время света, знать, пришло!
Ах, весна, ты просто чудо -
Пробуждение повсюду!
Невозможно устоять -
Мир весь хочется обнять :smile:

----------


## Лайн

:Vishenka 33: Оленька сразу настроение поднялось
улыбнулась:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Что-то взгрустнулось...как-то так...бывает...


Отец!.....всё понимая, не хочу
Принять неотвратимость приближенья
Того, что...лучше всё же промолчу,
В душе надеясь в перевес везенья!

Отец! пока ты жив, и я - дитя,
И очень-очень дорожу тобою.
Но, что поделать - годы так летят,
Не знаю, кем-то пущенной стрелою...

Отец, держись! - кричу я в расстоянье -
Держись! и пусть горит твоя свеча!
Я в бесконечность брошу написанье
Всех строк стиха...лишь жил бы ты, ворча!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оленька! И все-все, кто приходит на эту страничку! 
Со Светлым Христовым Воскресением.
Желаю Вам обильной благодати Святого Духа, здоровья,
долголетия, человеческого счастья.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1111822m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть удача идет впереди,
Дарит мир только яркие краски,
Пусть ничто не стоит на пути
В светлый праздник божественной Пасхи!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не поздно если, 
> сделай милость,
> Дай нам знак!


*Skadi,*
*Спасибо!!!*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Прочитала Ваше стихотворение, ой, как оно мне ко времени пришлось!  Живу, борюсь с проблемами, которые наваливаются каждый день, принимаю решения, локальные конечно, так сказать местного характера. И настолько зацикливаюсь иногда на этом, что, кажется, эти решения и есть главное и важное. Ищу, прошу подсказки свыше: а тот ли шаг, в ту ли сторону я делаю?
Прочитала ваши строки и очухалась от всего этого мелкого.   Посмотрела глобально и в другую сторону. Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

Дорогие мои друзья!
Забежала на минутку, чтобы поздравить *ВСЕХ* 
с самым замечательным праздником - *СВЕТЛОЙ ПАСХОЙ!* 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Слов не хватает, чтобы выразить всё, что на душе...

Примите от меня вот...
неожиданно появилось для меня самой!

Тебе, Господь – сердца и души,
Молитвы шёпот, покаянье.
Ты нам – любовь свою, прощенье,
Благословенье, пониманье.
Страдая, нёс освобожденье
Нам от грехов! Голгофа, Крест…
Боль адскую терпел, прощая,
Из мертвых в третий день воскрес!
Прими ж любовь от нас взаимно !
Вновь благодатный Твой Огонь
Всем возвестил, что зло гонимо!
Луч света – каждому в ладонь!
Благою вестью мир чудесен –
Возрадуйтесь – Христос Воскресе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1091333m.jpg[/IMG]
________________________________
*Милые мои девочки, спасибо вам огромное за теплоту души!*

----------


## Skadi

Ах, какая на душе
 благодать! 
Научившись раз, 
всё хочет летать!
До краёв восторгом
напоена,
Воскресеньем Светлым
озарена!
Золотой стрелою луч
в синь небес –
Мир, возрадуйся –
*Христос Наш Воскрес!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1066790.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Skadi,* 
Спасибо за поздравление!!!
Светлее в мире нет словес - *ВОИСТИНУ ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС!!!*
_(Не умею послать Вам открытку. Ваша – красота! Любуюсь!)_

----------


## Skadi

*Я подарю тебе романс,
А ты тихонечко подпой.
Пускай не вижу твоих глаз,
Мы пообщаемся душой.

Старо признание, как мир -
Три слова: «Я тебя люблю».
Одно из них не сберегли,
Простить меня за то молю.

Вуаль запуталась в тени,
Свеча танцует свой фокстрот.
Печаль со мною раздели –
Душа тебя сейчас зовёт.

Не потеряли волшебства
Три слова: «Я тебя люблю»,
Шанс если есть один из ста,
Мне подари его, молю.

Ответом-эхом полутон
Скользнул в серебряную пыль -
Романса прелестью рождён,
С собой унёс меня…А ты

Уже не помнишь те слова,
Забыты: «Я тебя люблю».
Возможно, не совсем права,
Что свой романс тебе дарю.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1076909.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Мне уже всё равно,
Даже если вернёшься,
Даже если попросишь
Всё понять и простить.
Ностальгия - пройти
По знакомой дорожке –
Отголоском печали.
Жаль, что порвана нить.
Благодарна за то, 
Что когда-то совпали.
За излишек фантазий
Мне расплатою - быль.
Счастье сцепленных рук
И отчаянье дали...
Кто-то вместо романа
Предпочёл водевиль.
Мне уже всё равно,
Даже если вернёшься,
Даже если услышу
Твою песнь о любви.
Не смогу повторить…
Извини, мой хороший.
Перечёркнуты строчки.
Ты другую зови.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Оля! Какие хорошие стихи!!!! Спасибо!* :flower:

----------


## Витка

А мы только что с фестиваля... Получили 3 кубка и 3 грамоты, за молодёжный ВИА "Ретро-бэнд", за наш ВИА "Старые друзья" и я за своего ученика - Максима.
Спешу разделить свою радость с вами. Фото и видео позже, когда будут у меня.

[IMG]http://*********org/433142m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/458505m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/449289m.jpg[/IMG]

Получили массу удовольствия и аплодисментов с овациями!!! Было кайфово!

----------


## Skadi

> 3 кубка и 3 грамоты, за молодёжный ВИА "Ретро-бэнд", за наш ВИА "Старые друзья" и я за своего ученика


*Вика!!! Ты молодчина!!! Супер-супер-супер!!! Очень рада за тебя kiss Поздравляю!!!*

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,Викуля!!!! Поздравляю!!!!! И ещё много и много наград тебе! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Витка*,
* Поздравляю от всей души!!!! И прыгаю до потолка от радости!!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/408328m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,
*aigul*,
*Alenajazz*,
 Девочки, я так рада, что вы со мной, как и я с вами!!! Это супер!!! Спасибо вам огромнейшее за это!!!
Мне было так приятно: и родители пришли, и ученики мои со своими половинками и друзья тоже с мужьями, и брат с женой!!! Вообще - классно было! Супер-поддержка!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Мне было так приятно: и родители пришли, и ученики мои со своими половинками и друзья тоже с мужьями, и брат с женой!!! Вообще - классно было! Супер-поддержка!!!


*Так и должно было быть! Замечательно!* 



> И прыгаю до потолка от радости!!!!


*Обалдеть! Вот это полётность*

----------


## Лайн

Вика Поздравляю! Молодцы! Так держать! И дальнейших успехов!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Дорогие мои друзья, 
С  БЛАГОВЕЩЕНИЕМ  
ПРЕСВЯТОЙ  БОГОРОДИЦЫ!*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/451346.jpg[/IMG]

Благовещение означает «благая» или «добрая» весть. 
В этот день Деве Марии явился архангел Гавриил 
и возвестил Ей о грядущем рождении Иисуса Христа - 
Сына Божьего и Спасителя мира.

До 14 лет Пресвятая Дева воспитывалась в храме, 
а затем, по закону, должна была оставить храм, 
как достигшая совершеннолетия, и либо 
возвращаться к родителям, либо выйти замуж. 
Священники хотели выдать Ее замуж, но Мария 
объявила им о своем обещании Богу - 
остаться навсегда Девою. Тогда священники 
обручили Ее дальнему родственнику, 
восьмидесятилетнему старцу Иосифу, 
чтобы он заботился о Ней и охранял Ее девство. 
Живя в Галилейском городе Назарете, в доме Иосифа, 
Пресвятая Дева Мария вела такую же скромную 
и уединенную жизнь, как и при храме.

Спустя четыре месяца по обручении, Ангел явился Марии, 
когда Она читала Священное Писание 
и, войдя к Ней, сказал: "радуйся Благодатная! 
(то есть исполненная благодати Божией - даров Святого Духа). 
Господь с Тобою! Благословенна Ты между женами". 
Архангел Гавриил возвестил Ей, 
что Она обрела величайшую благодать у Бога - 
быть Материю Сына Божия.

Мария в недоумении спросила Ангела, 
как может родиться сын у той, которая не знает мужа. 
И тогда Архангел открыл Ей истину, которую он принес 
от Всемогущего Бога: «Дух Святый найдет на Тебя, 
и сила Всевышнего осенит Тебя; 
посему и рождаемое Святое наречется Сыном Божиим». 
Постигнув волю Божию и всецело предавая Себя ей, 
Пресвятая Дева отвечала: «Се, раба Господня; 
да будет Мне по слову твоему».

Благовещение - зачатие Иисуса Христа. 
Действием благодати Божией в лоне Марии 
началась новая эпоха человеческой жизни. 
Христиане знают законы биологии, 
потому и говорят о Чуде. Чудо состоит 
не столько в том, что Дева, не знавшая мужа, 
стала вынашивать ребенка, но, что сам Бог 
отождествил Себя с этим ребенком и со всем, 
что произойдет в Его жизни. 
Бог не просто вселяется в Деву. 
Через архангела Гавриила Вседержитель, 
Владыка и Господь просит согласия Марии. 
И только после ее согласия, Слово становится плотью.

----------


## raasta

> *Нет родней земли
> Там, где выросли,
> В родниковый край
> Всей душой вросли.
> Матерей-берёз
> Соком вскормлены,
> Пересветом зорь
> Очарованы!
> 
> ...


Красиво. Буду читать ещё...

----------


## Skadi

Покажи мне себя -
какой есть наяву, не "за кадром".
Пусть расскажут глаза -
в твоём теле какая душа.
Покажи, не спрсив,
почему мне узнать это надо.
Не захочешь, пусть так.
Я не стану тебе возражать.
Мне подскажет чутьё -
моё верное чувство седьмое,
Что шептало не раз:
"Осторожнее, это обман..."
Но упрямое сердце,
презирая чертоги покоя,
Заглушало его
и страдало от множества ран.
Если добр человек,
изначально настроен на радость,
То и дарит её,
излучая вокруг себя свет!
И общенье с таким
принимаешь, как высшую благость.
Жаль, что чаще всего
на осколки разит слово "нет!"

----------


## Skadi

Я босиком бегу за солнцем!
Оно же весело смеётся,
Пронзая тело сотней стрел -
Ах, как приятен тот расстрел!
Трава щекочек пятки шёлком,
Щебечут птицы без умолку…
Ты позвонил, обняв приветом -
Я из весны попала в лето!
Закрыв глаза, я пью твой голос,
Христа целую милый образ,
Благодаря, что подарил
Того, кто душу озарил!
Сердца двоих целует лето –
Прекрасный факт! 
И лучше нету!

----------


## Витка

http://www.tvpodolsk.ru/videonews/p910_articleid/773 - вот видео с фестиваля, которое показали на нашем телеканале....




> молодёжный ВИА "Ретро-бэнд"


 - в начале сюжета... с живыми инструментами...
Кусочек моего ученика - в розовой рубашке - где говорят о новых талантах, и тут же в зале мельком мои родители - папа в костюме - мама в полосатой блузщке - перед ними камера стоит, мама что-то поправляет а папа - хлопает... и даже кусочек меня засняли, когда нам кубки вручали и Олю - руководительницу того ансамбля, который в самом начале поёт. Оля, кстати за неделю до этого стала лучшим работником культуры города!

----------


## Витка

Ну, вот, вроде бы успели усилиями форумчан к конкурсу сделать эту песню. Оленька, теперь будем ждать результатов... А для вас - пожалуйста, на прослушивание!!!

*ОТЧИЙ ДОМ (поёт Виктория Полинская)
(муз. Виктория Полинская (Витка), сл. Ольга Бобкова (Skadi), аранжировка, сведение - Игорь Деловой (overload), запись голоса - Максим Браславский)*

1. Нет родней земли там, где выросли,
     В родниковый край всей душой вросли.
     Матерей-берёз соком вскормлены,
     Пересветом зорь очарованы!

ПРИПЕВ:
И куда б судьба ни бросала нас,
Вспомним отчий дом - и роса из глаз...
Кем бы ни были, только в этот миг
Всех одним роднит детства светлый лик!

2. Босиком пройтись по траве густой,
     Земляники съесть - нет вкусней лесной.
     Васильков венком, вкусом клевера
     Не насытиться детям севера!
ПРИПЕВ + модуляция

3. Синих глаз озёр, и разливы рек,
     Крики журавлей, вдаль дорог разбег.
     Переполнится сердце гордостью -
     Не напиться всей этой вольностью!
ПРИПЕВ (2 раза)

*http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/733541/*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Витка*,
 Супер-пупер!!!!! Все, кто участвовал в создании - молодцы!!!!!!

----------


## Лайн

Браво!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
*Вика, спасибо за прекрасный подарок! 
Целый вечер слушаю "Отчий дом" и каждый раз нахожу в музыке новые оттенки!
Когда сама спою, пришлю тебе запись :rolleyes:

Прими от меня веточку орхидеи, как улыбку моей души :smile:*

[IMG]http://*********org/473495.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, спасибо!!! Именно такая орхидея у меня дома... Вот она, моя красавица!!!
Приедешь в Подольск к тёте - зайдёшь в гости и увидишь всё сама!

[IMG]http://*********org/511400m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/500136m.jpg[/IMG]

Жду твой вариант! Надеюсь, у тебя лучше получится... А то мне - низковато!

----------


## Skadi

> Именно такая орхидея у меня дома...


Вика!..я даже не подозревала, что у тебя дома орхидея, и что ты их любишь!..ну, надо же...значит, невольно попала в точку - супер! Рада вдвойне  :Ok: :smile:



> мне - низковато!


 :Aga:  Я это поняла. Мне тоже чуть низковато, но ничего страшного.
Сегодня на репетиции распелись и...представь, на вокализе легко пошёл "си-бемоль" второй октавы...мы с Наташей взяли песню Савичевой "Прости за любовь". Сами делаем вокализ ближе к финалу...получится оч. даже неплохо! :rolleyes:
Вик, исчезаю...эта неделя - бешеная...

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, удачной недели! Вовремя я заболела :)))) Тоже исчезаю... Концерт на концерте! 
Я люблю только те цветы - которые цветут, причём, желательно круглогодично...
Поэтому у мня дома только эта орхидея и 2 пальмы - их просто подарили, поэтому и стоят... Ещё хочу снова развести Глоксению и фиалки и всё.
Давай уже приезжай в гости, а то Подольск забыла совсем.

----------


## Skadi

> Давай уже приезжай в гости, а то Подольск забыла совсем.


 :Aga: 

Бывают дни,
как добрая улыбка,
Отмеченная
памятью души.
Наполненные 
радостью и светом,
Такие дни 
безумно хороши!

Кто дарит их? 
Судьбы ли 
благосклонность
Иль свыше знак 
за правильность пути?
С распятья серых будней 
в прелесть чуда –
Безмерно сладко 
миг тот ощутить!

----------


## PAN

Думал, что написать...
Потом решил - просто оставлю розу...
 :flower: ...
чтобы показать, что был здесь, что захожу, читаю...

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Пашенька, спасибо, милый kiss 
Ты знаешь, как приятно и важно для меня любое твоё присутствие - зримое и незримое  :Oj: 
Эта неделька - та ещё...выдалась...только что приехали 
с международного фестиваля военной песни "Наследники Победы". 
Еле живая...Димка с Наташей стали дипломантами + Димку вызвали завтра на награждение 
(пока не сказали - какое, но чтоб был обязательно). 
Участников было море! И какие голоса - боже мой! Какие таланты есть! 
Сначала прослушивали солистов в трёх номинациях, потом ансамбли. 
Сегодняшний день был самый "страшный" и...волнующе-приятный одновременно! 
Завтра - второй день. Не менее приятный- награждения :smile: 

Это сегодняшние фотки. Нам повезло познакомиться лично 
с лауреатом Всероссийских фестивалей и конкурсов, 
ведущим передачи "Играй, Гармонь Рязанская", 
финалистом одной из передач 1-го телеканала "Минута славы"
Корытчинковым Евгением Ивановичем. 
Какие частушки он пел нам за кулисами - супер!  :Ok:  :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/495616m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/481280m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/497667m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня был второй день фестиваля.
Димка занял 3-е место в своей возрастной категории :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********org/478273m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> 3-е место


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Олич! Поздравляю тебя и твоих талантливых учеников!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля - супер!!! Поздравляю ещё раз!!! У Димки приятный голос по телефону!!! Вы - молодцы!!! Удачи вам в дальнейшем, надеюсь, увидимся "в живую" вскоре.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Олюш, поздравляю с победой!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Вы молодцы!!!

А мы с Аленкой все же встретились 10 апреля, вернее - 9. Правда времени на общение совершенно не было. Мы даже не сфотографировались вместе. Но Аленку я все же запечатлила.))
[IMG]http://*********org/519096m.jpg[/IMG]

А это наши детки. Они на конкурсе у Аленки заняли 1 место в своей подгруппе.

[IMG]http://*********org/491448m.jpg[/IMG]
Аленуш, огромное спасибо за приглашение на конкурс. Все было просто замечательно!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
* Привет!!!! Спасибо, что приехали!!! А тебе - отдельное огромное спасибо, что ты легка на подъем, сорвалась с Ростова по первой же просьбе и помогла!!!!! Ждём твоё видео с нетерпением. Фото скидываю у фотографа сегодня.*

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
*PAN*,
*Alenajazz*,
Спасибо, ребята! Так приятно ваше внимание  :Oj: 
*Алла и Александр*,
Аленький, спасибо! :smile:
Алёна уже рассказала мне, как у вас прошёл конкурс - очень рада вашим успехам!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
Так хотелось к вам...это расстояние мысленно преодолевала раз сто! Эх...

А мы ещё и в монастырь успели съездить :wink:
Сказать "довольны" - мало, мы в таком восторге - не описать!
Вечером поделюсь фотками :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Я приютила на ладони лунный свет.
Он не согреет, знаю - теплоты в нём нет.
Но пусть посветит мне на время в темноте,
И я представлю, что ты этого хотел:

Испить тепла с моих ладоней в серебре,
Спасти души основу в жизненной игре, 
Понять, что свет не подчинит любая тень,
И что прекрасен звук на самой высоте!

Теплом укутаю в ладонях лунный свет…
Пускай не греет, черноты зато в нём нет.

----------


## Skadi

Чуть не забыла про фотки...
Вот они:

Это мы только приехали. Началась экскурсия

[IMG]http://*********org/479223m.jpg[/IMG]

Экскурсия продолжается

[IMG]http://*********org/470007m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы в трапезной (накормили досыта!)

[IMG]http://*********org/466935m.jpg[/IMG]

И с собой ещё дали...
Димке досталось мороженое (как солисту :wink:)

[IMG]http://*********org/522230m.jpg[/IMG]

Всем остальным - тоже мороженое + море апельсинов 

[IMG]http://*********org/509942m.jpg[/IMG]

Уезжаем...

[IMG]http://*********org/498678m.jpg[/IMG]

На обратном пути проехали мимо подмосковной пирамиды

[IMG]http://*********org/467958m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Оль, красота!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Оль, красота!!!!!


Да ещё какая!  :Ok: 

С конкурса-фестиваля

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Олюш, солнышко!!! :Oj: 
Принимай поздравления по поводу всех конкурсов! :Ok:  :flower: 
Вы молодцы!

Пусть у вас всегда будет прекрасное настроение, а иногда пусть оно будет суперпрекрасным (это для разнообразия ;))

Успехов вам и мульён удач!!!

Очень рада за вас!

Очень!

(Пошла дальше по твоей страничке... Столько пропустила!...)

----------


## Skadi

_Убежать от себя? Куда?
Направление кто бы дал…
Может, кто-то там побывал?

Почему эта мысль вслух?
Объяснить не поможет друг?
Безответность рождает испуг.

Невозможно прожить без грёз!
Кто не трогал кору берёз?
Кто не лил, не стесняясь, слёз?

В доказуемости теорем
Одинаковость  видится всем:
Всё сойдётся, и нет проблем.

Не достигнуть, порой, мечты.
Тебе хочется в мир красоты? 
Там легко. И без суеты.

Убежать бы туда! Нельзя...
Звёзды свет в глазах отразят…
Каждый жизнью земною взят._

----------


## Витка

> Каждый жизнью земною взят.


Шедеврально!! Браво!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Оль, я в твоей теме размещу коллектив "Гранат" из ДК Аллы - с моего конкурса. Фоток много, но они большущего размера, сейчас уменьшали. Алле отправлю попозже, скину на диск - их много и каждая по 8 метров... 

[IMG]http://*********org/506518m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Alenajazz*, какое красивое фото :))) супер!  :Oj:

----------


## Alenajazz

А это - мой коллектив с танцем "Осень" На песню в исполнении Гарика Сукачёва (Алле танец очень понравился :Oj: )

[IMG]http://*********org/518829m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/510637m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/503469m.jpg[/IMG]

Удивительно, что эту философскую и глубокую песню написала молодая девушка...

----------


## Skadi

Мой милый граф,
хочу пред Вами извиниться
За слов открытость -
отчего краснеют лица,
За смелый взгляд,
смутивший, может, Вашу душу…
Я не хотела
что-то в Вашей жизни рушить!
Всему виной
игра безудержных фантазий,
Но злого умысла 
в них нет, ни в коем разе!
Ваш гордый вид -
такой серьёзно-неприступный -
Тянул к себе
в толпе безумно-многолюдной.
Я обратила
на себя Ваше вниманье.
Мне показалось,
что взаимопониманье
Нас повенчает 
в тот же миг, минуя слово.
Я в Вас влюбиться 
уж вовсю была готова…
Но снисходительность,
мелькнувшая в глазах,
Разбила все мои
надежды в пух и прах.
Слова, подчас,
скрывают многое на деле,
Пусть даже хлёстко 
уязвить они успели.
Я Вас поранила,
и Вы меня задели…
Подозреваю,
что мы оба не хотели
Боль причинить
друг другу. Что ж, я объяснила
Вам всё, как есть.  
Ещё добавлю, что простила
я Ваш заранее
Возможный неответ.
Господь продлит пусть
Вашу жизнь на сотни лет!

----------


## PAN

> Убежать от себя? Куда?
> Направление кто бы дал…


 :flower: ...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Аленушка! Я уже дома. Скоро займусь видео.

Девочки, докладаю - сессию сдала на отлично...

----------


## Alenajazz

> сессию сдала на отлично


Поздравляю!!!!! Никто и не сомневался, что будет по-другому!!! А я уезжаю в Москву, приеду 28 апреля. Фотки на диске тебе отправлять буду старинной почтой, потому что скидываться электронкой они будут дня два.... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

Все когда-то маленькие –
Сыны, дочки маменькины –
Комнатными не были,
Босиком – да по пыли!
Улицей воспитанные,
Чаще не упитанные,
В фартуки наряженные,
Галстуки наглаженные,
Руки вверх – ответами,
Парты – под газетами…
Эскимо на палочке,
Вышибалы, салочки…
Саженцы зелёные,
С совестью взращённые…
Спустя годы, те же мы.
Может, чуть не вежливы,
Где-то грубоватые,
Где-то нагловатые –
В чувствах приумножили,
Суть не уничтожили.
Далеко не маленькие,
Но ещё не старенькие,
Богачи наследством –
Родниковым детством!

----------


## Skadi

> сессию сдала на отлично...


*Умничка! Знай наших!!! kiss*

*PAN*,
 :Oj: ........

*Alenajazz*,
*Алёнуш, с удовольствием рассматривала фотки! *

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Оль, а вот фотка моей солистки. Я поставила ей танец* "Переходный возраст"*, основанный на её стихах.

[IMG]http://*********org/505416m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/498248m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> Девочки, докладаю - сессию сдала на отлично...


Поздравляю!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> А я уезжаю в Москву


Жаль, что свидеться не получится... увы...




> Записка вельможе


Обалденно!!! Очень понравилось!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем хорошего весеннего настроения. Это сегодня в нашей сальской степи такая красота.

----------


## Skadi

> в нашей сальской степи такая красота


Аленький.......какое очарование! :rolleyes:

А это я снимала вечером...очень понравился закат!

[IMG]http://*********org/570766m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь я увеличила

[IMG]http://*********org/550286m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Это  для  Вас!
из окна  автомобиля видемо так  эта страничка  поэзии  о  себе  напомнила!!
[IMG]http://*********org/539924.jpg[/IMG]
Кто то  как  самолеты  следы  оставляет, 
кто  то  как  луна   и  днем  сияет, 
 а  кто  то как  я,  по  дороге  еду  и  глядя  на  это вспоминаю поэтов!

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танечка, спасибо за такую красоту! Настоящий нотоносец! Ещё бы ноты к этим пяти линеечкам да ключ "соль" или "фа" :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, люблю закаты. Очень красиво!!!

----------


## PAN

> Настоящий нотоносец! Ещё бы ноты к этим пяти линеечкам


:biggrin:...

[IMG]http://*********org/583976.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паш, ноты совершенно очаровательны! Если б в конце (после восьмых) ещё одну четвертную, то получился бы классный ритм! :wink: :Ok:  
______________________________

Почему чужими стали?
Ей волхвы секрет сказали.
Всё, как-будто, очень просто:
Тёмных больше им полосок
'Посчастливилось' поймать -
Не живёт там благодать,
Лишь одни сплошные тени...
В чувствах сеяли сомненья
Они дни, недели, годы,
Порождая непогоду
В доме, где хотели счастья.
Но разрушило ненастье
Сферу радости и света...
Шёпот: "Нас с тобою нету..."
У окна - фигура в белом,
И лицо белее мела...
Уходил он, молча, в тень -
Что ж орёл не в высоте?!
Шаг в непреданность мечте -
Знать, так этого хотел.

...Тени вдруг прозрачней стали
И к ногам её упали -
Верит кто, увидит дали!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Решила показать вам, дорогие мои, 2 танца с конкурса в Таганроге. 
Первый клип - это  танец коллектива  "Фейерверк", а второй - коллектива "Гранат". Номинация - Бебби. Самые маленькие участники конкурса.*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Слёзы душат.... :Tu: :biggrin: Самый позорный танец в моей жизни.... Лучше бы ты что-нибудь путнее выставила... :Aga:  Малышню какой смысл выставлять... Они непредсказуемые. Сколько с ними не репетируй, всё равно накосячат...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Аленушка, будут и другие. А про танец ты зря так говоришь. Ведь  малышня, она, действительно непредсказуема. На то они и дети. Зато они милые, Разве не радость и умиление доставляют эти дети? В своем возрасте - они умеют двигаться и чувствовать музыку. И не наговаривай на себя. Все нормально и ни о каком позоре речи не может быть. Неужели наши были на высоте? Дома танцевали лучше. Они маленькие. Им пока все простительно. Просто растерялись, разволновались. Разве у взрослых косяков не бывает? Вот это да, вот за это бывает стыдно. 
А малыши - они просто прелесть!!! Я думаю со мной многие согласятся.

----------


## Alenajazz

А это фото заката в Ростове из поезда "Ростов-Москва":

[IMG]http://*********ru/1075714m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1068546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Паш, ноты совершенно очаровательны! Если б в конце (после восьмых) ещё одну четвертную, то получился бы классный ритм!


Чижик-пыжик, где ты был? Какой ещё такой ритм? Не сметь искажать классику!:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Alenajazz*,
Девочки, привет!  :flower:  Очень рада вас видеть! Аленький, Алёнуш, вы, как всегда, появляетесь с кучей сюрпризов - так здорово! Обожаю это в вас обеих!  :Ok: :smile:   



> Не сметь искажать классику!


Это не искажение, а обработка :tongue: или вариация :wink:

----------


## Skadi

*‘В ответе мы за тех,
кого приручим’,  –
Сказал однажды нам 
Экзюпери.
Ответственность бывает
очень жгучей
При фразе 'Ты смотри,
но не бери!'

Оттеночность
взаимоотношений
Никто не в силах
до конца понять.
Игрою бесконечной
светотени
Нам жизнь реальная –
Попробуй 
не принять!

Мир наших чувств –
сплошь минусы и плюсы –
Всё так же, как в природе:
Свет и тучи…
Любить по-настоящему –
искусство!
В ответе мы за тех,
кого приручим!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

С праздником!!!!



Весна за окнами сияет, посмотри!
Прекрасен мир, цветением объят...
Возьми же ясность утренней зари,
Дыханья свежесть пусть подарит сад,
И пусть сияют радостью глаза,
И пусть душа от счастья запоет,
Пусть мимо прошумит гроза,
Пусть только радость дарит каждый год!

----------


## Skadi

> С праздником!!!!


*А для меня вдвойне приятней первомай -
Рожденье сына в этот день - такая радость!
Года летят - считать лишь только успевай!
Большие детки маме с папой - та же сладость :smile:*

----------


## Alenajazz

всех - с праздником!!! Я - на шашлыки. Два дня буду без интернета...

----------


## Витка

*Алла и Александр*, взаимно!

*Skadi*, поздравляю с рождением сынульки!!!!  :flower:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Alenajazz*, хороших шашлыков!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Ищу звучанье тишины…
Белый  цвет и  скрепучаи  шаги…
Безмолвный  крик, от тишины…
 Цветные  сны, не  про двоих…
***
Замереть  и не  петь, 
Вот  что  значить  умереть…
 Восход  и закат  ---вот  и  цвет…
А  Здесь безцветие  и  тишина. Будьььь –то вывернулись  небеса…
Швы  не  ровные-на взрыв…
Многоточие  как призыв…. 
Тише!ТИШЕ  --  не  молчи!..


понемаю  , что не  в тему первомая... Рвется....

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танюша, когда душа просит, абсолютно все строки в тему!
Спасибо, что не забываешь :smile: :flower:  



> поздравляю с рождением сынульки!!!!


Вика! Спасибо, милая kiss
Какой сегодня был хороший день! Просто чудо!

Это мой сынуля-именинник

[IMG]http://*********org/561403m.jpg[/IMG]

Обожаю первоцветы!

[IMG]http://*********org/556283m.jpg[/IMG]

Этот кустик теперь у меня в саду будет расти 

[IMG]http://*********org/529656m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такая красота была сегодня рядом с нами!

[IMG]http://*********org/589050m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Девять с  половиной  минут, Я  послала  свое- не БУДЬ…
 Дальше  и  т- тишине, нет  в  безмолвие… и  к  рулю
 повернуть  руль на 360. Ииии-----
Опять—замолчать….
Девять  с  половиной минут
 И  все!!!!....
 Я  даже  не  умру!
А на кладбище  пилят деревья,
Много листьев и  много  помехи…
А  ветки  сломаны  были, еще    тогда…  
и коричневой  охрой тянулась слеза!...
… многоточие  и    тишина,  я наверно  от  всех спряталась  в   никуда.  …..
  «Не»    и « нет»  стали   мои  друзья,
 но  не так    я    живу 
****

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А так    я  первомай  всnретила  ударно,   продолжаетcя  ремонт  на  кухне...
Это  что   бы   вас  ---- дорогих не  задело   мое  настроение  - чувтво.  
Иногда  вижу --- и  потом  прорывается---
  не   писимизм,  нет ....       
  я  вообще  для  всех- не  излечимый  оптимист...  впрочем   хватит  оправдываться!
  не   для  этого  пишу!
Здесь---  даже    промолчав -поймут!
[IMG]http://*********org/527613.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

[IMG]http://*********org/527613.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
 :flower: ...

Когда увидим тему???

----------


## Alenajazz

Я приехала!!!! Шашлыки были бесподобные!!!! Также хорошим были вино и коньяк!!! (там свой винзавод - Цимлянский) Ещё я погоняла на велике по деревне. Залезла на спор на берёзу (ободрала все коленки и руки, но была безумно счастлива, как будто вернулась в детство)

[IMG]http://*********org/559159m.jpg[/IMG]

*Это я на вишню взобралась...*

[IMG]http://*********org/549943m.jpg[/IMG]

*На берёзе я была чуть позже...*

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алёнуш, приве-е-е-ет!!!! Я так и знала, что ты что-то подобное сотворишь :biggrin: :Ok:  
Я тоже обожаю на деревья забираться! И у нас шашлыки были! Класс!  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/562249m.jpg[/IMG]

Правда, у нас природа только начинает подготавливаться к распусканию,
а у вас - вон какое цветение!!! 
Я не удержалась и выкопала с собой кустик первоцвета,
и теперь он прекрасно себя чувствует у нас в огороде :smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/536649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Зачеркнуть?
Зачёркивать больно.
Забыть?
Так вспомнишь невольно.
Простить?
Я сразу простила.
Позвать?
Звала. Уступила.

Болит.
Не физической болью.
Осадок.
И слёзы не смоют.
Горчит.
Не разбавить весельем.
Саднит.
Не излечится зельем.

Надежда.
Забвенье даст время.
Молитва.
Даст силы на бремя.
Душа.
Да наполнится светом.
Любовь.
Вне приказа на вето.*

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

> *Меньшикова Татьяна*,
> ...
> 
> Когда увидим тему???


Спасибо за  розочку.
Пока  для  темы  не  созрела... Извините.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Я  так   пака  гость!

----------


## Витка

Наконец-то готов наш дуэт с Ярославом!!! Обожаю эту песню, делюсь радостью конечно же в этой теме!!!

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/741688/

----------


## Skadi

> Обожаю эту песню


Теперь и я её обожаю!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower: 

Нам ниспослано
Наказание -
Ненавидеть все
Расстояния,
Что мешают двум
Душам ластиться -
Отчего потом
Слёзы катятся.

Есть возможность 
В том наказании –
Познав близость душ
В миг касания,
Силой светлых чувств
Переполниться… 
Что с улыбкою –
То исполнится!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

сегодня посылаю  стихи  моей  мамы, она  их  мне  утром  передала.
Вчера    в  небе  у  нас, в городе,  она   видела,  какой след оставили  видемо  самолеты, вот  и  написала.
Посылаю так  как  написано, сохраняя  все знаки  препинания.
она  подилас в 41, отец ее  и  мой  дед  был  разведчиком, да  и так  вокруг  нет  наверного  кого бы  не  задела  та  война.

Жизнь...-проходит!
Все...-уходят....
Только -нынче- жгучие
цифры 6 и 5
Почему ж болючие !!?
Сердце замирает !!?
Ветеранов!-горсточки!
Да и те -все- тают....

Матушка Земля  Родная !!!
-Пухом будь  - для  павших....
А Святой Георгий !
-Сбереги- оставших !

Ближний будет рад.....
      хоть на год !
       на три !
       на пять !
Чтобы 7 и 0 увидели
 В небе Светлом
 и ПАРАД...

             6.05.2010 г.

----------


## Skadi

_Звёздные дороги
В даль мечтой поманят,
Поцелует в губы
Розовый закат,
Запахом медвяным
Травы одурманят,
И любви желаньем 
Эльфы наградят…

Сочиняю сказку
Для тебя, мой милый.
Не сейчас пусть, позже
Средь её картин
Твоё сердце дрогнет,
Чтобы с новой силой
Биться, чувством плавясь –
Рядом нам идти._

----------


## Лайн

Оленька Поздравляю С Днём Рождения!!! :Vishenka 33: 
Прекрасный человек ты, без сомнения,
Как хорошо, что есть на свете ты!
Как хорошо, что есть твой День Рожденья,
И в этот день есть для тебя цветы!
Ты - Женщина, и больше слов не надо,
С тобой заходят в дом тепло, уют,
Ты для семьи - Надежда и Отрада,
Тебя всегда родные с нетерпением ждут!
Нет лучшей матери, заботливой, сердечной,
Хозяйки и умелицы такой!
Так будь же счастлива безмерно и навечно,
И Счастьем этим дом наполни свой!
Чтоб было твое крепкое Здоровье,
Чтоб беды обходили стороной,
Твой мир окутан был такой Любовью
Которую считают неземной!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1135968m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

Олич!!!! Вот и наступило утро 8 мая!!!! (я помню, что ты из утрешних!:biggrin:) Варю тебе кофе и поздравляю с Днём рождения!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
*Alenajazz*,
*Светлан, Алёнуш,
Ура-а-а-а-а-а-а!!! Девчонки-и-и-и-и-и! 
"Нас утро встречает прохла-а-а-а-дой..." - не знаю, 
почему вдруг всплыли строки этой песни только что??? 
Знаете что?.....
ЖИТЬ  ХОРОШО!!!! ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!!! ПРОСТО  ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!  
Как же я вам благодарна за то, что вы есть!!!!* 
kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1114469.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1120613.jpg[/IMG]

*Девчонки, это свои тюльпаны - они такие сейчас,
И они - для вас! )))))))*

----------


## PAN

Оля, держи... :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1139069m.jpg[/IMG]
Наши, северные...:biggrin:
С Днем Рождения тебя...

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
_Я так рада, что ты есть, Паш kiss_

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оленька, родная!
От всего сердца поздравляю тебя
С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
Желаю тебе не просто СЧАСТЬЯ, а ОГРОМНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ!!!
 УДАЧИ во всем - во всем!!! 
Пусть всегда радуют тебя твои дети! 
Твои друзья всегда будут рядом! 
Пусть у тебя побольше будет талантливых учеников. 
ПУСТЬ ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ ВСЕ ТВОИ МЕЧТЫ!!!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! УДАЧИ! ЛЮБВИ!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Аленький!!!! Приве-е-е-е-т! Спасибо, родная kiss 
Обожаю мечтать! Не могу без этого жить (ну, ты знаешь :wink:).
А без любви лучше вообще не жить. На любви всё держится!

Ещё раз СПАСИБО!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1171824.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Олечка!!!! От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!!!!
*
*В стране берёзового ситца.
Находите Вы вдохновенье.
Чтоб с нами чудом поделиться,
Продлив прекрасное мгновенье!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1130631m.jpg[/IMG]

_Эти розы с юга, с самого чёрного моря, прямо с моей маленькой клумбы – для Вас!!!! 
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1115271m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Оля, с Днём рождения!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1172633m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
Анжела, спасибо за прекрасные цветы и стихи! :smile: :flower: 
У меня для Вас тоже есть сюрприз :wink:
Вчера так понравилось закатное солнце - огромный красный шар!
Но его надо было снимать в поле, а через цветущие вишни 
солнце получилось вот такое 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1171608.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*,
Андрюша!!! 
Как я рада тебя видеть! Спасибо, милый kiss 
Этот кустик первоцвета я выкопала у берёзовой рощи
и посадила у себя в огороде. Смотри, он чувствует себя прекрасно,
такой он был сегодня до ливня :smile:
Но уже отцветает потихоньку...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1118360.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оленька, я  успела позвонить, чему несказанно рада!!!  :Oj: 
Ещё раз с Днём рождения, хохотушка, ты наша!!! Позитива, радости и счастья, семейного благополучия, тепла и уюта, здоровья и любви!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Песня на радио заняла 2 или 3 место.:frown::frown::frown: А 1 место заняла песня моей подруги Веры - :smile: :Aga: 
вот эта вот - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/132500/

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
*Вик, я была очень рада, когда ты позвонила! kiss 
И, вообще, в свой день я получила столько позитива, что не только улыбаться, но непременно тянуло смеяться! 
Я как вернулась лет на 20-ть назад 
Очень приятно было слышать о нашей песне! Ну и пусть, что не первое! Ведь, заняла же какое - и это здорово! 
Да и как могло быть иначе, если ты - потрясающая певица и очень классный музыкант (реальный факт!) 
А своей подруге передай, что мне оч. понравилась её песня! Молодец она :smile:*

----------


## Markovich

*Skadi*, Оленька -присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!С Днем Рождения тебя - прекрасного поэта,музыканта,друга и при этом -очаровательной и умной женщины!
Здоровья тебе и весеннего настроения - на весь год!

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/15132daea9ba52cf367289b08b3a1bc64d7ae656245591.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f5.********info/org/27fb8e480e6c6b42564bd3e6b63944774d7ae656245671.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
*Серёжа! Как приятно! Нет слов.....kiss .....* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1169533.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Оленка! Я  присоединяюсь  к  поздравлениям! Оставайся  таким  же  Человеком, который дарит  возможность  другим при общеньи  с  тобой--- не  черстветь Душой!!!!
 И  Тебе  эти  цветы майской яблони  из Тульского края!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1150860.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/1171340.jpg

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
_Танюша, большое спасибо за поздравление! Мне очень приятно и так тепло на душе! kiss
Человек не может без друзей. Ему жить тогда очень и очень непросто. Наша современная жизнь "щедра" на всякие негативные нюансы, и если б не друзья...
А с улыбкой в сердце и светом в душе, при поддержке друзей жить так здорово! :smile: 
Какие красивые яблони! У нас тоже всё цветёт! Весна - само очарование!_

----------


## Skadi

*По ступенькам года
В замке суетной жизни,
В тайниках подсознанья
Грустной истиной – срок,
Что отмечен печатью
На раз выданной визе –
Погостить, ощущая,
Тёплый свой огонёк.

Ах, прекрасное время!
Всё живое – в цветеньи!
И душа снова просит
Ветра дальних дорог…
Да, бессмертно желанье
На второе рожденье,
Но с учётом возврата
На родимый порог!*

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

тепло   на  Душе от таких стихов

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*С Днём Рожденья майский наш цветочек,
В этот мир открывшийся однажды!...
И средь всех написанных здесь строчек
Ты прочтёшь, как многим это важно,

Что свела судьба пути дорожки
Не взирая на преград значенья...
Подарив, хотябы по немножку,
Каждому души твоей свечение!!!

Пожелать позволь простого счастья. 
И лювби взаимной и надёжной 
Чтоб удача всё вела " по масти"
Там , где невозможное - возможно!*

Милая Оленька, с опозданием :Oj:  ... но от души принимай мой скромный букет! :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

Всего тебе самого светлого! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танюша... :flower:  

*Malina sladkaja*,
Леночка, спасибо за прекрасные строки! Очень тронута! kiss 
Твоё появление - всегда приятный сюрприз! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1128221.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*В который раз невидимый барьер
Пытаюсь уничтожить. Параллельно
Всё восстаёт внутри от вынужденных мер,
И силы для борьбы не беспредельны!

Элементарная окутает усталость,
И безразличие поселится в глазах…
Вернуть улыбку требуется малость –
Лишь отклик, и душа – на небесах!

Увы, ответ доносит только эхо
Своих же слов. Сменяет вечер день…
Барьер невидимый кому-то – как потеха,
Кому – препятствие, куда его ни день.*

----------


## Sign

*С прошедшим ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!! Любви и постоянных Творческих порывов!!!)))*

----------


## Skadi

*Sign*,
*Спасибо, Артур! Рада тебя видеть :smile:*

----------


## Skadi

*В жизни не бывает без потерь,
И не объяснить, как это больно...
На засов душа закроет дверь,
Чтоб не потревожил ветер вольный.
С Ангелом вдвоём не одиноко.
Утешеньем – два его крыла.
От надежды чаще мало проку,
Сожаленье больно жжёт – могла!
Не всесильны – мы же только люди.
Нашим чувствам – плаха или трон…
Ангел грустно смотрит – знаю, любит,
Бережёт, жалеет – тем силён.
Вольный ветер в дверь, смеясь, стучится,
Солнечные стрелы сквозь окно…
Наказаньем мне – желанье птицы –
Над землёй летать. Разрешено
Ангелу его сопровожденье.
Он всегда незримо за спиной.
То, что принимаем за везенье –
Ангел сделал в раз очередной.
…Слёзы подарили облегченье.
Время растворит потери боль.
Я молюсь за Ангела уменье –
Мастерски 'играть' защиты роль!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1129091.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> …Слёзы подарили облегченье.
> Время растворит потери боль.


так оно и есть 
Олечка это тебе :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Общаюсь с волхвами ;)))


Кто я,
Среди знающих ночь???
Заря - 
Это время помочь...

 :flower: ...

----------


## Skadi

*Дождь капли швырнул в придорожную пыль,
Прохладой повеяло с дальних лесов…
Из сказки, порою, рождается быль,
И кто-то (случайно ль?) встречает волхвов :rolleyes:*

----------


## Skadi

*Ну, что ж поделать, я – романтик.
Иду по жизни, улыбаясь.
Конечно, знаю – сто гарантий
Стать жертвой зла. Порой теряюсь,

Когда активен негатив.
Улыбка – слабая защита.
Силён – не странно ль? – примитив,
И чернотой душа пробита

Бывает так, что мысль мелькнёт:
Убита! Нет предела боли…
В момент последний восстаёт
Вдруг что-то…может, сила воли

Мобилизует все частицы света,
Рождая в сердце мощный луч,
Что тьме является ответом,
На нет сведя главенство туч?!

Прекрасны все мгновенья жизни!
Сейчас вот соловьи поют!
Роса в траве – жемчужный бисер –
В ней крошки-радуги живут.

В цветах – земли благоуханье,
В полях – раздолье через край!
В глазах – вся радость узнаванья –
Вот он – прекрасный самый рай!

...Неизлечимый я романтик.
Кому-то, может быть, чудно.
Да, нет от зла каких гарантий,
Зато с улыбкой жить дано!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1152725m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> ...Неизлечимый я романтик.


 :Aga:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

да,да так  всегда  и  говорила  про  себя- неизлечимый романтик...
а теперь оказалось, что  это "вирусное заболевание"... И не  лечится!!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Вчера и сегодня в Рязанском Государственном университете
проходил VI Межрегиональный фестиваль научного и
литературно-художественного творчества студентов
"Есенинская весна", посвящённый 115-й годовщине 
со дня рождения С. А. Есенина. Наши студенты участвовали
в нескольких номинациях. В результате, у нас - 4 спецприза
и III место + новые друзья и масса позитива!
Фотки с фестиваля:
У главного входа в РГУ
(ребята с зелёными бейджами - студенты РГУ,
которые буквально носили на руках по лестницам
наших плохоходящих студенток - классные парни!)*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1215642m.jpg[/IMG]

*Награждения наших студентов*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1205402m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1209498m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1197210m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1190042m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1194138m.jpg[/IMG]

*В Константиново (участников фестиваля 
презентовали поездкой на родину С. Есенина)*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1182874m.jpg[/IMG]

*А вот эти просторы и красавицу Оку
с детства обожал наш любимый поэт*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1242269m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
 Оля... 
Ты подарила нам дружбу с Дианой...
А как молодежь???

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
*Паша, вчера и сегодня на фестивале многие преподаватели университета общались с нашими студентами. Все они в один голос говорили о том, что наши ребята очень интересные собеседники - умные, общительные, талантливые (каждый по-своему). Не передать словами - как парни общались с нашими девчонками :rolleyes: Это надо было видеть. Самое главное - они все подружились, и это общение с университетом теперь будет постоянным! Именно в творчестве. 
Мы планируем выпустить брошюры со стихами наших ребят. Уже договорились с издательством. Много чего в планах....*

----------


## Skadi

*А это мы в Литературном кафе литфака
(потрясающее кафе! и накормили вкусно!
и...бесплатно :rolleyes:)*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1196190m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1183903m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1241246m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> умные, общительные, талантливые


Кто-нибудь готов выйти к нам???

----------


## Skadi

> Кто-нибудь готов выйти к нам???


*Думаю, что согласятся  Возможно, не сразу откроют свою тему. Стесняются.
Многих из них Диана знает.*

----------


## Алла и Александр

> В результате, у нас - 4 спецприза
> и III место + новые друзья и масса позитива!


Оль, поздравляю от чистого сердца! Так держать!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Всем твоим ребятам - большущий привет и творческих побед в дальнейшем. а они это смогут!!! С таким-то  руководителем!!! :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Оля! Поздравляю с очередным успехом. И низко кланяюсь...

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Аллочка, представь, в общении с этими ребятами набираешься такого позитива!
В творчестве своём они - светлые. В основном :smile:
Жаль, не могу здесь показать рисунки...
Две наши студентки совсем недавно на одном из Московских конкурсов заняли 
II и III место (рисунок и живопись). Дипломы ещё в пути.*

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка, представь, в общении с этими ребятами набираешься такого позитива!


Оленька, я это очень хорошо знаю, родная.

----------


## PAN

> Возможно, не сразу


Это мы уже проходили...:biggrin:
Ты им поможешь???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*barbarossa*,
*Галчон, спасибо! Представь, нас так тепло приняли в университете!
Мы участвуем второй раз (первый раз заняли I и II место + несколько поощрительных призов - и всё в стихах), 
а ощущение, что университет стал для нас родным - ребята два дня не перестают обмениваться впечатлениями!
Очень жалеем, что не попали вчера на спектакль студенческого Театра "Переход" - "Есенин - любовь". Он начался в 19.00 - для нас поздно...иначе, надо было ночевать в Рязани. Эту студенческую труппу мы уже знаем - театр "Переход" приезжал к нам в колледж со спектаклем "Свадьба" по одноимённому произведению М.Зощенко.






 Сообщение от PAN

Ты им поможешь???...


Конечно! Уже вовсю веду "переговоры" 





 Сообщение от Алла и Александр

Оленька, я это очень хорошо знаю, родная.


*

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1202323m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оля, очень хотелось бы почитать твоих ребят.




> Ты им поможешь???...

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, очень хотелось бы почитать твоих ребят.


*Легко :smile: Думаю, что после выходных смогу тут разместить несколько стихотворений. 
Мне тоже хочется, чтобы ребята были читаемы как можно больше *

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Будем ждать!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*А вот эта работа меня (думаю, что и всех сидящих в зале)
просто потрясла! Её ВЫШИЛА студентка Касимовского
педагогического колледжа. Она получила I место в номинации
"Художественно-изобразительное творчество" - 
"В мире есенинского образа"*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1182869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Оля, очень хотелось бы почитать твоих ребят.


И мне!!!  :Aga: 
*Оля, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ Вас и Ваших ребят!
Какая Вы МО-ЛО-ДЕЦ!!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я, просматривая Вашу страничку, уже получаю заряд позитива!!
Приглашайте Ваших ребят!!! Рада буду и пообщаться с ними и почитать их!!!
Передайте им (заочно) ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ и ПРИВЕТ!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
*Анжел, спасибо! Это наши ребята молодцы!
Я обязательно передам им Ваше поздравление и привет! :smile:*

----------


## Лайн

Олечка, какие же вы все молодцы! Рада за вас! :Vishenka 33:  :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Мы участвуем второй раз (первый раз заняли I и II место + несколько поощрительных призов - и всё в стихах),


Олюш, молодцы!!! :Ok: 

Принимайте поздравления! :flower: 

Вдохновения, удачи и успехов вам всем! :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

Олич! Поздравляю!!!! Привет Наташе, я её видела на фотке!!!!

----------


## Витка

> В честь 115-летия со дня рождения С. Есенина


Оленька, поздравляю от всей души!!!! МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!!




> Возможно, не сразу откроют свою тему. Стесняются.
> Многих из них Диана знает.


А причём тут Диана и их темы? Не вижу связи... Каждый - индивидуален... Пускай открывают свои темы и не стесняются и не боятся!

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
*Malina sladkaja*,
*Alenajazz*,
*Витка*,
*Спасибо, девчонки! 
Алён, а Наташа сама увидит - 
она уже форумчанка, но пока очень тихая :wink:*


*Дорогие мои друзья, коллеги!
Хочу всех поздравить с праздником Великой ТРОИЦЫ!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1183759.jpg[/IMG]

*Православные всего мира в воскресенье, на 50-й день после Пасхи, 
отмечают один из главных церковных праздников - Троицу. 
Сегодня Церковь вспоминает сошествие Святого Духа на апостолов, 
собравшихся в Сионской горнице в Иерусалиме.

День Святой Троицы принято считать днем рождения Церкви 
и торжественно празднуется с древнейших времен. 
Уже в третьем веке этот день был окружен особыми обычаями 
и приобрел статус великого праздника.

Согласно русской церковной традиции, 
пол храма на Троицу устилается свежескошенной травой, 
иконы украшают березовыми ветвями. 
Православные священнослужители на этот праздник 
надевают облачения зеленого цвета, 
который символизирует животворящую 
и обновляющую силу Святого Духа. 
Завтра, то есть на следующий день после Троицы 
будет отмечаться День Святого Духа, или Духов День.  

Эти цветы только что сфотографировала у себя в саду.
Они - для вас :smile: 
С праздником!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1244174.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1229838.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Как больно, Господи!..ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть!
Но ничего не изменить и не вернуть…
Чуть-чуть назад – там было столько счастья!..
Не спорит время. Лишь 'браслеты' на запястья.
Бороться? С кем? Зачем? Как это глупо!
Одновременно понимаешь – не уступит
Никто их тех, кто к чувствам равнодушен –
Судьба и Время – они могут только слушать
Стенанья, исповедь, упрёки или просьбы…
Не сила Воли – так с ума сойти пришлось бы!..
Разлита Вечность колоколен чистым звоном…
Господь, к тебе всегда – с молитвой и поклоном.
Устал мой Ангел. Видно, сделал передышку –
Проблем котомка тяжела, наверно, слишком…
Господь, позволил ты сердцам любить, и душам
Лучиться счастьем. Почему холодным душем
Всё гасит тьма?! Зачем такое отрицанье?
Никак не может факт такой принять сознанье!
Приятно как держать в ладонях тёплый луч!
Но он живой, когда нет в небе серых туч…
Как больно, Господи!..ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть!..
Вот так мы часто постигаем жизни суть…*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1216590.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Недавно к нам приезжал Рязанский Музыкальный Театр 
с концертом "Песни нашей Победы". В программе так же
были два танца балетной группы театра. 
Хочу вам их показать:*

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

С благодарностью! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1217276.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
Танюша, спасибо за сирень!! Она великолепна kiss

----------


## Skadi

*Когда в дороге в одиночку сводит ноги,
Когда в поддержке отказали даже боги,
Усильем воли заставляешь слабость пасть,
Всё ж, не давая до конца себе пропасть.
Вторым дыханьем напитавшись до упора,
С усмешкой гонишь мысли всякого укора.
И так всё ясно: сможешь выжить, выживай,
Борись, скрипя зубами. Нет? тогда страдай.
Без разницы, кто – женщина, мужчина -
В Дороге Жизни кому - легче, кому – мины. 
Пройдоха страшный, нагло-грубый негатив
Разит трассирующими твой позитив…
Боль отпускает понемногу – Ангел лечит,
Хоть чаще кажется, что улетел далече…
Жизнь – зебра? гм…похоже, истинный мутант!
С чуть белыми, чернополосочный гигант!
Откуда злость?..а, впрочем, лучше, чем усталость!
Кто скажет, сколько потерпеть ещё осталось?..
Бегу к берёзкам, прижимаюсь к ним щекой,
Покой по венам разливается рекой.
Земля питает своё детище лихое –
Созданье Божие любимое, живое…
Проститься ль нам когда-то всё, что мы творим?..
Какой же труд – достойной быть, любимой Им!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1235478.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Я не позволю между нами
Стене расти непониманий!
Ты растерялся. Вихрь эмоций
Уму, порой, не поддаётся.
В тот миг бы нам остановиться,
Не обижать в руках синицу!
Но коль на плаху голова,
Синице – боль!.. жива едва…
Обоим чтоб комфортно было,
Бороться буду, что есть силы
За нас двоих. Узнаешь сам,
Когда получится, мой милый -
По ласке солнца по губам._

----------


## Markovich

Оля,в продолжение темы-нашел один свой старый стишок.

Ночь на исходе, утро зреет
Бессонной ночи жернова
Смолоть к рассвету не успеют
В душе засевшие слова

И фраз бессмысленных осколки
Под ноги – битым хрусталем
Метнет рассвет – как вазу с полки
Ведь что творим – не сознаем!

В душе любя, так больно словом
Бьём  наотмашь и сгоряча 
Побеги нежные сурово
Мы рубим в ярости с плеча

И тонких нитей паутинки,
Что нас с любимыми роднят
Мы рвем, недобрых слов дробинки
В сердца родные полетят

Так важно – натянуть узду над пропастью,
Рот удилами ярости порвав,
Вдруг осознать, что мы в ответе полностью
За то, что погубить готов наш непокорный нрав!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

"Когда в дороге в одиночку сводит ноги,
Когда в поддержке отказали даже боги,
Усильем воли заставляешь слабость пасть,
Всё ж, не давая до конца себе пропасть...."

очень, очень  правельно!!!
Вдруг иногда вижу  себя  в зеркале ---нет  это  не  я... Неужели  это я? меня такой  видят?!---- И страшно  подумать, как там  внутри  у меня, думаю одно а там?...

----------


## Skadi

*Markovich*,
*Серёж,
Для каждого жизнь видится по-своему.
Мы счастливы, когда в ней всё построено:
Семья, очаг домашний и работа...
Но вечно кажется - недостаёт чего-то,
Какой-то самой маленькой частички...
А соловей на ветке славно свищет!
Машина, дача, добрые друзья...
В чём, всё-таки, нам счастье бытия?
Материальное с духовным редко дружат.
То средь цветов ты, то - обрызганный из лужи! 
И победит, в конце-концов, простая смерть,
Момент настанет нам в глаза ЕМУ смотреть.
И всё понятно будет: кто, какой и сколько,
И, однозначно, нам о многом будет горько!
Да, каждому жизнь видится по-своему
И почему-то ею чаще мы расстроены...
Бывает мало, сколько много не имей...
Ах, как на ветке славно свищет соловей!*

----------


## Skadi

> Вдруг иногда вижу себя  в зеркале - нет это не я...


*Танюш,

Бывает, в зеркале себя не узнаём,
Глазам не верим, утверждая – не моё!
Да бог с ним, с зеркалом! Я  - та, какая есть.
И разве лучше чья-то вычурная лесть?
Мой мир души – наинтереснейшая книга!
Чтобы прочесть её, не хватит жизни мига!*

----------


## Лайн

> Момент настанет нам в глаза ЕМУ смотреть.
> И всё понятно будет: кто, какой и сколько,
> И, однозначно, нам о многом будет горько!


жаль,что многие об этом забывают

----------


## Skadi

> жаль


_Куда мы торопимся?
Сами не знаем.
Ведь, каждый день жизни -
Он невозвращаем!
Нам кажется, где-то,
Чуть, может, подальше
Есть то, что спасает
От грязи и фальши...
Душа - христианка
Очиститься просит,
Но стон её тонет
Средь многоголосья
Житейских проблем.
И душа в ожиданье:
Когда же наступит
Момент покаянья,
Чтоб ей воспарить
Надо всей суетой?..
Встряхнуть бы нас всех,
Напоив красотой!_

----------


## PAN

> Да бог с ним, с зеркалом!


 :flower: ...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Встряхнуть бы нас всех,
Напоив красотой!
__________________

а это для -СТРАНЫ БЕРЕЗОВОГО СИТЦА-
[IMG]http://*********ru/1265722.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Куда мы торопимся?
> Сами не знаем.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Мы между небом и землёй
Ещё не Боги, но уже не звери.
Преодолев природы зов слепой,
Осталось нам в Христа  поверить!

----------


## Витка

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, яркий и душевный рисунок! Спасибо большое!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Куда мы торопимся?
> Сами не знаем.
> Ведь, каждый день жизни -
> Он невозвращаем!


 :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Мы между небом и землёй
> Ещё не Боги, но уже не звери.
> Преодолев природы зов слепой,
> Осталось нам в Христа  поверить!


*Мы – божьи дети. Наш удел –
Жить на земле с природой в мире,
Друг с другом – так, как ОН хотел. 
Не быть на Божьей шее гирей!
Да, нас ОН любит. Всё прощает
И дарит душам песнь рассветов,
Но что-то нас с цепи срывает,
Уводит в тьму от всех заветов.
Нам искупленьем – свет лампады,
Молитва «Господи, помилуй!»
И осознанье, что наградой 
Простое счастье – дети, милый.
Когда забьётся сердце чаще
От нежной ласки поцелуя…
Быть вот такой – звенящей,
Любимой – всё, чего хочу я.*

----------


## Валерьевна

Оля, спасибо Вам!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
За Вашу мудрость, да ещё в таких прекрасных стихах!!!



> Бороться буду, что есть силы
> За нас двоих.


Эти строки помогли мне принять правильное решение. Я прочитала их и поняла, что мне делать. Внутри себя поняла. А главное – приняла своё решение душой, значит, не буду жалеть потом… :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> В жизни не бывает без потерь,
> И не объяснить, как это больно...
> На засов душа закроет дверь,
> Чтоб не потревожил ветер вольный.





> Как больно, Господи!..ни охнуть, ни вздохнуть!..
> Вот так мы часто постигаем жизни суть…


Как же мне сейчас больно, Олюш. Спасибо тебе за стихи, родная. Они дают силы. :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*,
*Валерьевна*,
*Алла и Александр*,
 Так, девочки мои, что это с вами всеми происходит???
Летнее обострение??? А ну сказали себе: "СТОП! Всё хорошо! Будет ещё лучше!", улыбнулись и посмотрели на мир сквозь стёкла розовых очков!!!! Сразу всё изменится!

----------


## Skadi

*Мы плачем часто* 
*От обиды или горя,
Приняв последствия,
С Судьбой пытаясь спорить.
Нас ранит хамство,
Жалит грубая циничность…
Каких усилий стоит 
Выдержать тактичность!
Смешно и грустно –
Двадцать первый век…
Как деградировал
Морально человек!
Единовластие стабильное –
Мир денег –
На этой почве
Настоящий неврастеник.
Встречают, глядя
На одежду и на грудь,
Язык такое мелет –
Уши 'вянут'…жуть!
Кому нужны сейчас
С умом, талантом люди?!
Раз денег нет, тебя
И знать никто не будет.
Купив, продать потом,
Да лучше подороже!
…Как врезать хочется,
Порой, по гнусной роже!
Чем больше здесь,
Тем меньше ТАМ мы все получим.
Чем выше в гору,
Тем больнее падать с кручи!
Земля не раз кричала:
«Болен, Человече!»
…С таким диагнозом
Нас вряд ли кто излечит.*

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
 Оля...
Лето наступило...
Жду тебя на гостеприимной Нижегородской земле где-нибудь в районе Дивеевского монастыря...
Полное паломничество не обещаю, но грандиозное макание в Серафимо-Дивеевский источник - вполне...
PAN...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1269678.jpg[/IMG]

Вопросы и подробности в личке...
Жду...

----------


## Skadi

> Жду тебя на гостеприимной Нижегородской земле где-нибудь в районе Дивеевского монастыря...


*Паша…Дивеево… это же чудо! 
Я с удовольствием летом там буду!
Сколько мечтала попасть в это место!
Ты – что, волшебник? Откуда известно
Стало тебе о желанье моём?
Паш, а для встречи мы время найдём?
Господи, мысли  - стремительным кругом…
Здорово как называть тебя другом! kiss
__________________
Я согласна! :smile:*

----------


## Витка

Да, в Дивеево многие хотят попасть!!! Удачной поездки тебе, Оля, и встречи с Пашей!

----------


## PAN

> в Дивеево многие хотят попасть!!!


Я подумаю...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> сейчас больно


*Аленький,

Нам жить и верить.
Плакать – просто.
Обиды – маленького роста.
Преувеличиваем сами
Мы их своими же словами.
Перемолчать, перетерпеть,
Хлестнуть взаимно не суметь.
И коль Судьбою суждено
Вдвоём смотреть в одно окно,
То так и будет. Раньше, позже –
Тогда, когда решит наш Боже.
А до тех пор нам – жить и верить,
Любовь обидами не мерить.
*

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Аленький, держись, милая!

Потеря………чем её измерить???
Болит душа! Нельзя поверить,
Что нет того, кого любили,
С кем просто душа в душу жили!
Случилось так – ну, что же делать?
Его Судьба так захотела…
Мы пьём до дна напиток боли,
А дна не видно!.. Поневоле
В вопросе стонем: «Как позволил
Господь не дать ещё чуть-чуть
Пожить подольше, не заснуть?!»
Ответ известен. Свечи плачут…
В другом миру его путь начат…
Нам боль – как испытанье тоже.
Дай силы вытерпеть всё, Боже!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо, Оленька! Я плачу...Но...Мы справимся. Мы же сильные...

----------


## Skadi

> Мы справимся. Мы же сильные...


*Справитесь. Обязательно. Мы - вместе*

----------


## Skadi

*По лесу -
да тропинкою. 
Молча кручу 
травинкою.
Солнце в листве 
играется. 
Мысли шальные
нравятся.
Классно на ‘ты’
с природою!
Видимо, так
угодно ей.
От земляники
сладостно,
От пенья птиц
благостно.
Из васильков
синь-венок.
Жар со щеки -
Ветерок.
Времечко
притаилося, 
В роднике
растворилося…
Чистой воды -
зеркало.
Правда - одной
меркою.
Из лесу -
обновлённая.
Внутренне
защищённая.*

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

*алла и александр*
Дай БОГ силы  ВАМ!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

*Потеря ...... чем ее измерить???*
 переслала  подруге, которая потеряла  любимого пару  лет  назад, а  сама  только недавно  папала , но  уже выписалась   из больницы, от переживания чуть инфарк  не  произошел....
Так  она  мне, наследущий день   после получения этих  стихов прислала картинку... смотрите  сами, наверно  ей  чуть  легче   от  таких  правдивых  слов СТИХОВ. Спасибо  за  НИХ!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1246920.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Доброе утро!!!
А у меня хорошая новость - спешу ею поделиться именно здесь, у Оли.
Моя фотография на фотоконкурсе "Этот День Победы" заняла 1 место. 



А это фото по результатам голосования было вторым.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Моя фотография на фотоконкурсе "Этот День Победы" заняла 1 место.


*Аленький, поздравляю от всей души! Ты у нас - талантище! 
Очень тонко чувствуешь, и это видно во всех твоих работах kiss
*

----------


## Skadi

> переслала подруге, которая потеряла любимого пару лет назад...


*Танюша,

Я рада, что Вашей подруге
Стихи мои чуть помогли
Теперь, когда в вечной разлуке
Она с милым. Где-то вдали
Родной его дом. Только память
Ласкает, и плещется боль...
Воспоминания ранят -
Что же, такая их роль.*

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

В кругу друзей и слезы  слаще......
[IMG]http://*********ru/1261133.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1303128m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*Алла и Александр*, поздравляю с Победой на фото-конкурсе!!! Удачи в будущем!!!

----------


## Skadi

_Я просто верила, 
Я просто слепо верила,
А кто-то ласково
Играл себе в слова…
Жаль, не тому
Судьбу свою доверила –
Была хмельная
Слишком голова.
Нам в жизни каждому
Встречаются попутчики,
Друзья, любимые, 
Подруги и знакомые,
Телохранители,
Защитники, лазутчики…
Бываем, если не ведущие –
Ведомые…
Мы опасаемся простой
Обычной радости,
Не раз спалив
В обмане два крыла.
Потом корим себя
За проявленье слабости,
А жизнь уже
На больший круг пошла…
Послав всё к лешему,
Взаймы чуть взяв у злости,
Судьбе – в глаза,
И гайку - до упора!
Как вкусно пить
Из самой малой горсти
И подпевать безумной
Песенке простора!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1302129.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

> Мы опасаемся простой
> Обычной радости,
> Не раз спалив
> В обмане два крыла.
> Потом корим себя
> За проявленье слабости,
> А жизнь уже
> На больший круг пошла…


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Мой оберег – прекрасный мир 
святой обители!
Здесь защищается душа, 
когда обидели.
Сюда за руку меня 
ангел мой привёл -
Иного выхода в то время 
не нашёл.
С тех пор  живу, на первый взгляд, 
так, как и раньше,
Но только мир по ощущениям 
стал краше!
Как озаренье, 
наступило понимание:
Чем мы добрее, 
тем слабее отрицание.
Испить из чистого 
источника духовного –
Тот миг смертелен для всего, 
что в нас греховного!
В нас больше света! Чтоб ему 
открыться к радости,
Нельзя никак не обратиться 
к высшей благости!
Серьёзны лики. 
Мы робеем перед ними,
Но, чуть чего, так Иисуса 
шепчем имя!
Нас завораживают свечи 
ярким пламенем,
Иконам тайну доверяем 
губ касанием...
Почаще б надо нам 
такие обновления!
Глаза другие, 
получив благословение!

Простые истины, 
нам всем давно известные,
Но перестали вслух они 
быть интересными...
К себе прислушаться бывает 
чаще некогда, 
Кричим мы 'рыбке золотой', 
не кинув невода…
Я повторюсь. Простое рядом. 
Ближе некуда.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1356047m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я повторюсь. Простое рядом.
> Ближе некуда.


Оля, как ты права. :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Чем мы добрее, 
> тем слабее отрицание.





> Почаще б надо нам 
> такие обновления!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Мы в жизни цели ставим – 
дальние и ближние,
И нам всё кажется – 
судьбою мы обижены.
Побольше б денег, 
да покрепче бы хозяйство!
А приложением бесплатным к ним – 
зазнайство…
Ну, на побольше: 
шик-квартира, дача, ‘тачка’,
Зарплата-супер 
(и теряет смысл ‘заначка’),
Квартиры детям с обстановкой 
плюс машины…
Уже не выбраться 
из суетной трясины!
Мы так устроены: 
чем дальше, тем всё больше,
Успех снаружи, а в душе – 
странней и горше…
Комфорт рождает дискомфорт. 
А что же цели?
Ведь, получили же, 
что, вроде бы, хотели?
И в чём смысл жизни? 
Чтоб детей всех обеспечить?
Их, завалив материальным, 
искалечить?
Мы их воспитываем 
честными и с совестью,
Чтоб не терялись 
перед хамством или подлостью!
Но мир вокруг сейчас, 
как то кривое зеркало -
Она жизнь многим 
лучшим людям исковеркала…
Как сделать так, 
не изрекалось больше чтоб:
«Мне – мою долю! 
Ну, а дальше – хоть потоп!»??*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1350959.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Мы в жизни цели ставим –
> дальние и ближние,
> И нам всё кажется –
> судьбою мы обижены.


Сколько таких людей, жалующихся на свою жизнь, я встречала. Все им не так, все их обижают, все вокруг "хапают", а он бедолога в нищете прозябает. А смотришь - этот нищий машину купил, квартиру детям справил. Да и вообще все у него нехило.

----------


## Kliakca

> Побольше б денег, 
> да покрепче бы хозяйство!
> А приложением бесплатным к ним – 
> и зависть, и зазнайство…


 :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мы в жизни цели ставим – 
> дальние и ближние,


 :flower:  :Ok:  :flower: 
Разбежалась…
Прыжок…
Где теперь приземлюсь?
Этой жизни движок – 
цель, к которой стремлюсь.
Только может разбег
затяжным оказаться.
И пока мы бежим - 
направленье меняться.

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Валерьевна*,
М-да...эх, мы...люди-человеки...

*Вокруг нас столько красоты! –
Идём мы или едем,
Но на неё у нас – посты,
Зато и мир наш беден.
Хотя мы все – сыны земли
И рождены на равных,
Всё ж, разделить себя смогли
На низших, средних, главных.
А в чём величье-то? В чинах?
В квартире на Рублёвке?
Бывает, при больших деньгах
Мечтают о…верёвке…
Вот парадокс!.. Краса души –
Единственное злато!
Коль есть она, ей вечно жить!
Воистину богаты
Те, кто презрев мир из оков - 
Плен-рай купюр шуршащих -
Всегда другим помочь готов,
О помощи молящим!*

----------


## Валерьевна

> эх, мы...люди-человеки...


:frown:


Человечество если идёт в тупик
Имеем мы власть его развернуть?
Имеем ли право указать ему путь?
Имеем возможность дать свой совет?
Или просто стоять и смотреть ему в след?
О себе забыв лишь на миг…

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
*Анжел, не грусти!
Полюбуйся на эту красоту :smile:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1353019m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1319227m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1339707m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1324347m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1369402m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Олечка, СПАСИБО, действительно - КРА-СО-ТА!!!!
эт не грусть, эт что-то неопределённобезысходнофилософское.....
беседка - чудо, туда бы сейчас, да забыться, но дел много впереди, долгов не отданных, обязанностей и обязательств...

----------


## Skadi

> что-то неопределённобезысходнофилософское.....


Я поняла. У меня тоже такое бывает. Это нормально, Анжел.




> дел много впереди, долгов не отданных, обязанностей и обязательств...


Такой же набор :wink: Но сумела-таки, вырваться на пару деньков. Ощущения!..не передать...:rolleyes:
А дела - они всегда. Да ещё и размножаются быстрее, чем их ликвидируешь :biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> К себе прислушаться бывает
> чаще некогда,
> Кричим мы 'рыбке золотой',
> не кинув невода…
> Я повторюсь. Простое рядом.
> Ближе некуда.


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Сегодня солнечно так мне –
Два года, как на форуме!
В саду клубники набрала,
Вина немного налила,
Вслух имена произнесла
Тех, в ком друзей приобрела.
Сижу с улыбкой - хорошо!
Пишу стихи карандашом,
И радость плещется в груди –
Какие встречи впереди!* 

:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
*
Как хорошо, что есть форум, который подружил многих людей.
Именно он подарил мне встречу с тобой.
 Оленька, Это тебе, за твою дружбу!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1363179m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
*Аленький, а это тебе - розы (в монастыре цветут сейчас!) :smile:
Я тебя просто обожаю kiss* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1324267m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Спешила с Вами разделить улыбки солнца,
Но, вот уже луна стучит в оконце,
Венера лампочку несмело так зажгла,
и вдалеке крадётся не спеша.
Решила, разделю я тихий вечер,
Как добрые друзья -  «За встречу!» :Vishenka 19: 
И очень рада я, что с Вами здесь знакома,
А в Вашей теме я, всегда как дома.
Заметила, что нравятся картины Вам An He
(путь в мир художников, Вы показали мне)
Недавно по инету я бродила,
И новая картина зацепила.
С ней вечер Ваш, надеюсь, будет милым.
Вот ссылки к красоте, чуть не забыла: 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2518198/post73486695
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2518198/post117157570/

[IMG]http://*********ru/1350890.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Недавно по инету я бродила,
> И новая картина зацепила


*Анжел, спасибо!
Чудо – та картинка!
Её не видела…
Приятная новинка!
Вдвойне приятно 
Ваше поздравление,
Всегда Вам рада –
Никаких сомнений! 
Своей картинкой
Так же поделюсь,
Понравится ли…
Я сейчас вернусь :rolleyes:*

----------


## Skadi

*- Тебе так легче?
- … Возможно.
- С чего ты стал вдруг
  осторожен?
  И отдалился…
  почему? Скажи,
  уверена – пойму!
- Пойду…
- Как странно!
  Что случилось?
  Что между нами 
  изменилось?
  Ответь хоть
  на один вопрос…
  Такой ты…это ж
  не всерьёз?!..
…Молчит. И внешне
  так спокоен,
  Ничем, как-будто,
  не расстроен…
  Иль только 
  видимость одна?
- Так чья душа
  страдать должна?
- Не надо…
- Нет, мне лучше
  знать…
- Я не намерен
  объяснять.
  Прости…
…Шаги всё дальше,
  дальше…
  И ощущенье
  глупой фальши…
  Шептали губы
  между слёз: 
  'Прощай, любимый
  образ грёз'.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1320166.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

гуляла  по  сылке  Валерьевны- спасибо  портреты  чудо!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2518198/post73486695
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2518198/post117157570/


:rolleyes::rolleyes: :Vah:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Большая стрелка на часах
Бежит ускоренно,
За ней и маленькая –
Так, как ей позволено.
Едва рассвет – уж день,
А там - и ночка тёмная…
Планета наша слишком
Целеустремлённая.

А свечи плачут,
Чуть подрагивая пламенем,
И нашим душам,
Повседневностью засаленным,
Испить прохлады рос,
Порой, так остро хочется,
Чтоб земли соками
Очиститься, да дочиста!

Нам не понять, наверно,
Смысла нашей бытности.
Что бы ни делали,
Всё сводим к вкусно-сытости.
Любви венок по лепесткам
Тихонько сыпется…
В себя придём лишь,
Когда лик Христа увидится.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1317774.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Прочь, суета!
Не надо звуков.
Не надо слов
из сотен буков.
Пусть тишина
обнимет плечи,
Собой укроет
и излечит.
Пусть отдохнёт
усталый мозг,
Истерзанный 
касаньем розг  –
Шальных фантазий
и мечтаний,
Не оправдавших
ожиданий.
Всё. Тишина.
Какое счастье!
Ласкает луч 
ладонь, запястье.
На паутине паучок –
с листа берёзы
На сучок ,
Легко скользит
по волосам,
Примету дарит:
быть гостям.
Спокойно так…
Жую травинку.
В руке –
букетик замляники.
Лесная лучше
луговой!
А родниковою
водой
Напиться досыта
нельзя…
Вне мыслей.
Лишь глаза
глядят…*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1362481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Прочь, суета!
> Не надо звуков.
> Не надо слов
> из сотен буков.
> Пусть тишина
> обнимет плечи,
> Собой укроет
> и излечит.


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Хочу пожить без правил!
Любить на всю катушку,
Себя взять, да отправить
В далёкую избушку.
И там нас только двое -
Забытых бренным миром… 
Согласна быть изгоем!
Любовь пусть правит пиром.
Хочу минутой каждой
До боли наслаждаться,
Пускай насытит жажду
Желанье удивляться
Прекрасным ощущеньям
Единства души с телом... 
По высшему веленью,
Любя, сгореть хотела б!
Живи-ка в одиночку
В шикарнейшей квартире
Завоешь волком в ночку,
Разя мишени в тире…
Летят с небес к нам звёзды -
Не всем поймать в ладони.
Любовь венчает гнёзда,
Где перед ней в поклоне.*

----------


## Витка

> Любя, сгореть хотела б!


Стихотворение супер! Спасибо за удовольствие и, как всегда, на одной волне!!!

----------


## yozhik67

> Себя взять, да отправить
> В далёкую избушку.


У меня вот такая избушка:tongue:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1388964m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> У меня вот такая избушка


*Андрюшка, перестань дразниться :mad:...:biggrin:
Настоящий райский уголок! Молодец, что владеешь таким сокровищем! kiss
По-хорошему, завидую тебе :smile:*

----------


## yozhik67

Чего завидовать, газон-то неровно подстрижен:mad::frown:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1390024m.jpg[/IMG]

А если честно, это больше заслуга родителей, а мы так - ландшафтным дизайном балуемся :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> газон-то неровно подстрижен


*Ты нарочно акцентируешь то, что совершенно не видно? :wink:
Обожаю ландшафтный дизайн! :rolleyes:

А это тебе от меня 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1409483m.jpg[/IMG]*

----------


## Skadi

Из этого маленького яичка (здесь увеличено, и кажется, что большое!) 
скоро вылупится маленькая ласточка :smile: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1382859m.jpg[/IMG]

Ласточки живут вот здесь (я подглядела  :Oj: )

[IMG]http://*********ru/1389003m.jpg[/IMG]

Так интересно было за ними наблюдать! 
Не передать никакими словами...просто в те минуты
на душе была такая благодать...
Это берег водохранилища, где мы любим отдыхать!

----------


## Skadi

_Друзьям 

Как часто друзей возвращает 
Мне памяти лёгкая боль... 
Как часто Судьба обещает 
Разлуке печальную роль! 
А будни ждут праздника встречи, 
Распахнутых настежь сердец, 
Чтоб спели о вечности свечи, 
О том, что ещё не конец!.. 
Не раз ещё юность вернётся, 
Смягчится прощением боль, 
И в небытие унесётся 
Разлуки печальная роль... 
Ах, что же так сладко и горько 
Вино под мерцанье свечей... 
Пусть сбудется лучшее только 
Для всех моих верных друзей!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1418715.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1399274m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аленький! как оригинально! очень понравилось  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Я умею кусаться!
Может, кто сомневается?
Или сделать намёк –
Сам потом догадается?
Жизнь – не стерва в обносках,
У неё – мини-юбочка,
В голубую полоску
Окольцовано блюдечко.
Кто-то с дальними странами
Брудершафтит по-чёрному,
Кому травами пряными
Вечно быть опоённому.
На ветрах раскосмаченной,
Зноем нАсквозь пронизанной,
В пустяки не растраченной,
Липкой лестью не лизанной,
Мне никак не насытиться
Ощущеньем полётности
И…плевать мне на зло
Да при всей его плотности!
Скинет Жизнь мини–юбочку,
Спрячет тело туманами…
А пока пусть по блюдечку -
Свет желаньями рьяными.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1418744.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я умею кусаться!


 :Vah: 
ЗДОРОВО!!!! :Ok: 
СЛОВ НЕТ!!!
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## PAN

> Я умею кусаться!


 :Ok: ... :flower:  Наконец-то и эту сторону приоткрыла...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> приоткрыла...


:rolleyes:.....:wink:.....:smile:

----------


## Skadi

_Давай с тобой по-человечески.
Не нужен мне твой тон отеческий
И снисхождение с улыбкою! –
Невольно в каждой фразе ‘выкаю’.
Тебя другого раньше видела.
Возможно, и когда обидела,
Но ведь и ты не лыком шит –
Словечком крепким знаменит!
Я ж фыркать классно научилась.
Проверить хочешь? Сделай милость,
Подёргай кисточки у рыси –
Пересчитаешь звёзды в выси!
Ты – Дева. Ну, а я – Телец.
Найдём консенсус, наконец?!
Пошли искать от пальмы ветки?
Да не иди же вдоль разметки!
Привычка в правила играть,
Когда тепло рукой достать…
Благословенье небу! – обнял!
И с языка слова все отнял…
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1386805.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

"Ты – Дева. Ну, а я – Телец.
Найдём консенсус, наконец?!"

Это как  про   меня! в  точку, не  говоря  о  другом..... Спасибо  я  улыбнулась!

----------


## Skadi

Вчера была я чуть жива,
Зато в руке теперь ПРАВА!
С машиной мы почти на 'ты' -
Осуществляются мечты  :Aga:

----------


## Лайн

Оля ты молодец! :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1399880.jpg[/IMG]
:wink::smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1390664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
*Светик-Семицветик, спасибо тебе за улыбки, которые ты так щедро даришь! kiss 
*
*Это фото с выпускного. Здесь я со своими лучшими солистками.
А лучший солист сейчас работает у Виталича :wink:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1399879m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Фотки с выпускного* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1384518m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1389638m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1383494m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ответное слово выпускников 
(с бокалами Шампанского :wink:)*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1380422m.jpg[/IMG]

*Звенит последний звонок...*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434713m.jpg[/IMG]

*А гирлянды из шаров
мы с ребятами делали сами :rolleyes:*

----------


## PAN

> Зато в руке теперь ПРАВА!


Пипец дорогам...:biggrin:

Оля, поздравляю... :flower: 
Умница...

Ну, теперь в отпуске??? Жду решения по визиту...

----------


## Skadi

> Пипец дорогам...


*Пи..ц дорогам - берегись!
Здесь Скади за рулём - держись!
Притормозим на поворотах,
А по прямой - опять в полётах!
Навстречу фура? чуть правее!
Столкнуться мы всегда успеем...
Тьфу,тьфу! по трассе - можно 100,
По окружной грозит простой...
Возьму-ка, да поеду в поле!
Там из цветов разлито море -
Ромашки, чудо-васильки...
А тёплый берег у реки
Так и зовёт присесть. Прохлада
Пронзённой солнцем - как награда!
Я размечталась...здесь на фото
Среди других - знакомый кто-то...
Мы сдали правила и ждём,
Когда машины поведём :wink:
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1415273m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мы сдали правила и ждём,
> Когда машины поведём


 :Ok: 
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я, на следующий день после получения прав, попала в мелкое ДТП.  :Oj: 
Пострадал только бампер нашей машины. 
На грозный взгляд мужа я ответила, что главней всего погода в доме. :cool:
Он даже не стал возмущаться далее, понял, может остаться без обеда :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
Спасибо, Анжел :smile: 
Меня инструктора прозвали "лётчицей"  :Oj:  
Гм...не могли они подглядеть, что на своей Дэу я езжу 80-100 км...а с ними придерживалась исключительно цифры 40! :confused:
Странно...вообще-то, я не считаю себя лихачкой...один раз только муж потихоньку шепнул моему брату, 
что никогда так не боялся, даже в самолёте...:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Мы едем завтра вот сюда :rolleyes:
Ммм......как красиво! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428590m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Тьфу,тьфу! по трассе - можно 100,


Так Стоп.А 70 не хотите
Ещё два года поводите, 
И гнать там будет можно 100,
Да и 110 ничего
:smile:
( или в Российских ПДД по другому)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1391501.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1384333.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> или в Российских ПДД по другому)


Таки по другому...
90 - и ни капли более...

----------


## Skadi

Привет из Ново-Иерусалимского монастыря! 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1438633m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428393m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1432489m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1430441m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1424297m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень понравился монастырь!
Но в нём столько предстоит сделать!
А масштабы, во-истину, потрясающие!
Кое-что уже восстанавливают -
например, купол главного собора

[IMG]http://*********ru/1415081m.jpg[/IMG]

А это дочь каким-то образом
подхватила американцев, успев с ними 
и пообщаться, и сфоткаться :wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1408937m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

А мы ещё сегодня побывали в другом монастыре, 
который находится в Звенигороде -
Саввино-Сторожевский монастырь 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1420200m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1421224m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1419176m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь тоже реставрируют главный собор.
Вообще, отрадно видеть, 
как восстанавливаются святыни Руси!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1422248m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь мы купались в источнике Саввы -
вода-супер! з раза по три - 
мы запросто выдержали!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1405864m.jpg[/IMG]

И в каждом монастыре - 
море роз, просто море!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1394600m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Сверху Саввино-Сторожевский монастырь
выглядит вот так (вне реставрационных
работ)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1418155m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

Красота,лепота!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

_- Ну, и как тебе?
- Неплохо.
- Ты доволен 
   этой крохой?
- Да, вполне.
- А я не верю!
  Ты страдаешь 
   от потери!
- Тебе кажется.
   А впрочем…
- Что же, всё таки,
   ты хочешь?
   Спрятать чувства
   в сундучок
   и замкнуться 
   в свой мирок?
- Фантазёрка!
- Как печальна
   наша встреча
   изначально…
   А могло бы
   быть иначе!
- Каждый часто 
   в жизни плачет.
   Мало ль мы
   чего хотим…
- Ты не хочешь
   быть любим?!
- Что сказать
   тебе на это?
- Жду конкретного
   ответа:
   ‘да’ иль ’нет’?
- Пусть будет
   'нет'.
- Так уничтожают 
   свет!
   Ты на вкус
   попробуй ‘да’…
- Я себя уже 
   отдал.

  Стон – минорная
  тональность.
  Диалог –
  почти реальность._

----------


## Skadi

_Мы простужены
выживанием,
Плачем душами
в расставании.
В доме собственном
можно спрятаться,
За порог шагнём –
можно вляпаться.
Отрицания 
так и сыпятся …
Нам спастись от них -
свет-водицею,
Тишиной святынь -
всей их благостью!
Куда взгляд ни кинь –
сердце в радости!
Чашу каждому –
да с терпением!
Из чудесных мест –
с возрождением!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1410031m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Чашу каждому –
> да с терпением!


 :Ok:  :Aga: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Новый Иерусалим изнутри:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1379303m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1378279m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1382375m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1434598m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428454m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1432550m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1419238m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1425382m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1412070m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1414118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1404902m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1440742m.jpg[/IMG]

Просто потрясение...

----------


## Лайн

:Vah:  Красота!

----------


## Skadi

> Красота!


Светочка, не то слово! Даже не передать, какие чувства там охватили...

----------


## Skadi

_Шаг. Ещё. Не оглянуться!
Больно как - мечты коснуться
И забыть, что белый свет
Превратиться в семицвет
Может запросто. Всё дальше…
Прочь от ощущенья фальши
Босиком – да по росе!
Толку в щедрой нет слезе…
Так неправильно и глупо 
Растоптать, что было любо –
Парадокс реальных фактов,
В отношениях – заплаты.
Жизнь бывает, как собака –
Рвёт зубами! Крепко палкой,
Да наотмашь по зубам …
Смех и горе пополам!
Да за что ж такая мука?
Телефон вне мира звуков…
Тишина…и стон навылет…
И надежда – горе минет!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1383214.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Эти строки родились после прочтения Серёжи Марковича:*




> Ты звонишь и молчишь, 
> я молчанье твое узнаю
> Ты молчишь, как над бездной молчат, 
> на карнизе, на узком, на самом краю,


*Ты молчишь, не звонишь,
и молчанье твоё так знакомо!
Всё гадаю: ты где сейчас -
снова в разъездах иль дома?
Мне достаточно было бы
самой скупой смс-ки,
Как прекрасного мига 
любой изо всех "арабесок"!
От молчанья тоскливо,
и мучают глупые мысли -
Где что было не так?
варианты возможные "если б"...
Как в бездонную пропасть
все думы с печальным оттенком.
Расстреляла раскаяньем
я себя у подножия стенки.
Тех уж нету мелодий,
что венчали звонки смс-ок,
Утешаю себя
написанием маленьких пьесок.
Может, к лучшему всё?
говорят же, 
нет горя без блага…
Начиналось всё с повести,
а в конце получилась бы сага.
Тормознула Судьба,
чем бы кончилось позже –
кто знает?
Верить хочется всё ж,
твоё сердце меня вспоминает!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1379159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Удалю из своей жизни
чёрных мне людей!
Залечу все есть какие
раны у локтей.
Ещё раз себе напомню
главный афоризм –
Жизнь дана лишь раз!
Пусть кто-то множит
дебилизм.
Вот вокруг моё родное –
дети, муж, семья!
И ещё – пусть их немного –
лучшие друзья!
Остальное – что угодно -
сплетни и плевки…
Крылья есть – душа смеётся:
‘Эх, вы, чудаки!
Утонули  выше крыши
в мелкой суете,
Нет минуты удивиться
жизни красоте!’
А и пусть их! Те проблемы
точно – не мои!
Для меня всего главнее
лишь глаза твои!
В них – любовь и пониманье,
радость или грусть,
И тепло-тепло, к твоей лишь
я груди прижмусь!
Вспомню снова самый главный
лучший афоризм:
Жизнь дана лишь раз!
Весь мрак в ней 
просто - атавизм!_

----------


## Лайн

> Вот вокруг моё родное –
> дети, муж, семья!
> И ещё – пусть их немного –
> лучшие друзья!
> Остальное – что угодно -
> сплетни и плевки…


Да,да,да :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

поздравляю с Новым  в  Жизни! и права  и  места.  Мне  они  знакомы там родина  мужа- под  Звенигородом  - и Моностыри   так   знакомы. спасибо   за   напоминание! надеюсь  в  этом  году   попасть  вновь  туда!

И  тихо,  тихо  не  спеша
идти  туда  где КРАСОТА!

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
_Танюш, как хорошо, как правильно, что на земле есть такие места, где мы, устав от нашей суетной жизни, получив море негатива, можем очистить свои души в святынях земли русской! Душа у каждого русского человека - христианка, и ей необходима помощь, иначе можно сломаться, даже если по натуре ты сильный человек. Невозможно передать никакими словами - что происходит с нами, когда мы посещаем святые места! Мы пишем стихи, сочиняем песни, пытаясь рассказать....а слов оказывается так мало! Ясно одно - Господь сам лечит своих детей, направляет и ведёт, если в Него верят!_ 



> И  тихо,  тихо  не  спеша
> идти  туда  где КРАСОТА!


_Именно так!_

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
_АЛЕНЬКИЙ................!!! Вот это сюрприз!....... Только что получила.......
Как приятно, ты даже не представляешь.......спасибо, миленький! 
Лучшего подарка мне ещё никто не делал!_ kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1429032m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1433128m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1417768m.jpg[/IMG]

_Это - тебе!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1380904.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аленький! А я как-то потеряла это стихотворение...
А ты сохранила! И как кстати оно сейчас пришлось...

*Кто знает, что такое - вера?
Соединять лишь слов красу?
Любовь имеет свою меру?
А можно пить души росу?
Я не задумывалась - честно,
Я просто верю и люблю.
Ласкать слова мне интересно -
В них смысла я не утаю.
Когда, кто дорог, всегда рядом -
Не это ль счастье наяву?
И на плечо когда присядет
Мечта, которую зову?!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 СПасибо, Оленька! Я очень рада, что доставила тебе радость и что мой сюрприз удался.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Гоню заманчивую мысль –
Перехитрить вновь расстоянье,
Улыбкой радостной сиять,
К себе забрав твоё вниманье!
Но нет. Нельзя спугнуть, едва
В ладонь скользнувшее везенье –
Душой ты рядом. Так к чему
Капризно-детское хотенье?!
Беречь, что есть. И, коль Судьба
Распределила наши роли,
Переиграть пытаться их –
Сломать сюжет, страдать от боли.
Ласкает взгляд огонь свечи,
Коснись его – ожог на коже.
Но без огня – всевластье тьмы,
Где каждый будет уничтожен…
Неокольцованный дуэт,
И, всё же, звёздами повенчан!
Ты рядом. Щедро даришь свет.
Благословен день нашей встречи!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1495324m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Вода в реке поближе к вечеру
Тиха, изысканно-доверчива,
Льнёт к телу тёплыми волнами -
Целуешь щедро их губами.
Ещё светло, но солнце ниже –
Червонным золотом по крышам!
Доносит ветер запах трав,
Стихает в камышах, устав.
Красе природы удивлённой,
Мне счастье – плавать  обнажённой,
Кувшинок трогать лепестки,
Чьи ароматы так легки!
Над тёмным зеркалом воды
Не скрыть их нежной красоты.
Слежу за солнцем сквозь ресницы…
Блаженство – так с природой слиться!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1493167m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Блаженство – так с природой слиться!


Красиво!так сразу туда захотелось в тёплые волны,потрогать лепестки кувшинок:smile:
ммммм :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
:smile: Светлан, вчера было так красиво на реке! Совершенно безлюдное место мы нашли! Вода не отпускала...еле уехали :rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> Ты молчишь, не звонишь


Класц! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*luudvig*,
О, Валера....привет :wink: Как ты? :smile:

----------


## Salamandra

Бежит дорога ветреной девчонкой
Игриво в косы заплетая дождь,
И раздается эхом голос ее звонкий
Средь изумрудных тополей, берез.
В раскатах грома молния пушится,
Собою освещая путь ночной,
А голова от счастия кружится
Под звездным хороводом и луной.
В истоме сладостной сердечко вдруг забьется
И переполнятся любовью небеса.
Душа в мгновение с природою сольется,
Проснется жизнь, рождая чудеса.

----------


## Витка

*Salamandra*, Наташенька, заводи свою тему стихов :))))))))

----------


## Salamandra

> Salamandra, Наташенька, заводи свою тему стихов :))))))))


Завела, и приглашаю в гости... на огонек и чашечку кофе  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Всем - привет!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1460230.jpg[/IMG]

*С прекрасным, настоящим жарким летом!*

----------


## Skadi

> Бежит дорога ветреной девчонкой
> Игриво в косы заплетая дождь,
> И раздается эхом голос ее звонкий
> Средь изумрудных тополей, берез.


_Боже, как понравилось! :rolleyes:_

----------


## Skadi

_Уезжаю на свой остров,
Поживу с мечтой,
Подержу в руке заветный
Ключик Золотой.
Я могла открыть бы дверцу,
Зная, где она…
Ах, какая в твоём сердце
Дивная страна! 
Я б хотела там остаться,
Обрести покой,
Сделав так, чтоб потерялся
Ключик Золотой…
Улыбаюсь и вздыхаю:
Сказка наяву
Любит только мой лишь остров,
Где душой живу._

[IMG]http://*********ru/1476631.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

дорогим  слушателям, я хоть  и  первый  раз  в  жизни  в  отпуске не  смогла  не  удержалась...

Я отцвела пустоцветом -
Ни детей, ни  сонетов.
Ни дверей, ни окон -
Только  женский  стон...


И  жара утомила
Своей надоедливой силой,
Она  меня сожгла
От  взора до  нутра...

Я дышу и  не  слышу
Как щебечут птицы.
Я смотрю вокруг
И ты  мне Друг!

Может зря, что я стала
Ставить на все, что  знала,
На алтарь любви...
Ты  меня прости!

Я кувшином зачерпну  воды
И  смою с  себя следы судьбы.
Я теплой  водой смою
Все, чего  не  стою....

И свечки  за  окном не  молчат
И стрежи держат ритма шаг...
Но шагаю  я по  судьбе
Не с  душой,  а  по  душе!..

----------


## Salamandra

> Уезжаю на свой остров,
> Поживу с мечтой,
> Подержу в руке заветный
> Ключик Золотой.
> Я могла открыть бы дверцу,
> Зная, где она…
> Ах, какая в твоём сердце
> Дивная страна!
> Я б хотела там остаться,
> ...


 :040:

----------


## Лайн

> Сделав так, чтоб потерялся
> Ключик Золотой…


Оленька это тебе :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Skadi

*Мы – залигованные ноты,
Две половинные от целой.
Нам разработки повороты
В концерте жизни – между делом.
Аллегро первой, престо третьей
И модерато второй части …
Две половинные в дуэте,
Где связаны легато властью!
Маэстро, в Вашей Божьей воле -
Как только кода прозвучит,
Двоим оставить счастья долю –
Пусть навсегда объединит.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1504223m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Две половинные в дуэте,
Где связаны легато властью!

Ах! Ах! я  в  восторге  спасибо! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Skadi

_Маленький гномик –
Советчик-беседчик
Тихо вздохнул на плече -
Верный хранитель
Премудрых словечек,
Спутник бессонных ночей.

Мы поменялись
Ролями с тобою?
Разве твоя песня – грусть?
Просто уверена,
Милый, не стоит.
Знаем с тобой наизусть,

Что не поймать
Ускользающий призрак
Сладостной тайны-мечты.
Вкус аромата
Обманчиво-близок,
И наяву – только ты!

Всё остальное –
Воздушная лёгкость,
Плен ощущений, увы!
Нам не осилить
Любовью далёкость –
Выводы так не новы…

Маленький друг мой,
Былое прекрасно –
Сердце счастливо звенит!
Все исключенья –
Судьбы выкрутасы –
Гасим улыбкой. Роднит

Нас с тобой
Взгляд такой -
Общий на вещи.
Гномик тихонько сопит…
Словом вот так
Мы друг друга и лечим.
Может, кого удивит :rolleyes:_

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

В квартире  за  тридцать,
За  окном  к  сорока…
К нам  будто приехали  тропики…
Не будем печалиться !
Будем ждать, когда начнутся  МОРОЗЫ!
При  них-то   понятно - укутаться  в  шарф, 
При   них-то  уютнее  точно!
Сейчас  же не  знаешь как  себя охлаждать.
Возможно бежать – метеором?

----------


## Лев

> И *стрежи* держат ритма шаг...


Это как?:eek: Если о птичках - есть стриж, стрижи...(не видел шагающих ритмично стрижей)

----------


## Skadi

*Дорогие мои друзья-форумчане,*

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ КАЗАНСКОЙ ИКОНЫ БОЖИЕЙ МАТЕРИ!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1473377.jpg[/IMG]

*21 июля православные отмечают 
праздник Казанской иконы Божией Матери — 
одной из самых почитаемых в народе святынь.

Икона была обретена 21 июля 1579 года. 
После завоевания Казани войсками Ивана Грозного 
пожар уничтожил почти всю христианскую часть города, 
но, по преданию, Богородица явилась во сне 
девятилетней девочке Матроне и указала место на пепелище, 
где сохранился образ.

В 1612 году, когда польские интервенты овладели Москвой, 
патриарх Гермоген активно призывал народ встать на защиту Родины. 
Тогда в ополчение, которое возглавил князь Дмитрий Пожарский, 
из Казани прислали чудотворный образ Богородицы.

Ополченцы наложили на себя трехдневный пост 
и обратились к Господу и Богородице с молитвой о помощи. 
Молитва была услышана — 4 ноября 1612 года русские войска 
освободили столицу от польских захватчиков. 
Эта победа положила конец периоду Смутного времени 
в истории Российского государства. 
В 1595 году по настоянию Гермогена был установлен 
летний праздник обретения Казанской иконы Божьей Матери.

Сегодняшний праздник для православных то же, 
что для обычного человека — день рождения матери, 
поэтому сегодня в церковь принято приходить с "подарками": 
цветами и свечами. В этот день верующие просят у Богородицы 
защиты и здоровья для себя и своей семьи.*

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Skadi;2331011][COLOR="Navy"][B][SIZE="3"][FONT="Georgia"]Наша жизнь - карусель,
Вереница насыщенных буден.
Мы ценить начинаем
Только в зрелости наши года.

Браво! :flower: 
Когда читала, то сразу же мелодия в голове образовалась!

----------


## Skadi

*Юлия Вдовина*,
Юль, я тоже песни пишу. Но для них нужно не только время, а ещё и хорошая соответствующая аппаратура, коей у меня нет, увы...
А на пианино сама играю сколько угодно - всё же в своих руках :smile:
Недавно мне сделали аранжировку одной из немногих моих песен.
В целом, мне нравится, но...я бы скрипочки чуть усилила...люблю я их :rolleyes:
Впрочем, так тоже хорошо звучит :wink:

----------


## Salamandra

> С ПРАЗДНИКОМ КАЗАНСКОЙ ИКОНЫ БОЖИЕЙ МАТЕРИ!


Большое спасибо!:rolleyes:
*Skadi*, а где можно твои песни прослушать? (ничего что я на ты?!)

----------


## Skadi

> где можно твои песни прослушать?


Наташ, всё уже в личке :smile:



> ничего что я на ты?!


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Я подожду. 
Я наберусь терпенья.
Своим желаньям запрещу
малейший ропот.
Настанет время,
когда капелька везенья
Разлуки горечь превратит
в счастливый шёпот!
Я дам тебе
соскучиться по ласке,
К которой так
привыкло твоё сердце –
Проигнорируешь факт
жизненной указки,
Поняв, что можем мы
куда-то всё же деться.
Дела – делами.
И всегда их – только больше!
Да, жизнь прожить –
не поле перейти.
Но от потерь
ненужных станет горше –
Терять, ведь, легче,
чем приобрести.
В двух наших судьбах
славно понакручено –
Проверка выдержкой
на сладко-горький мёд…
Нам повезло! –
такие, знать, везучие –
Сначала тернии,
теперь душа поёт!
Не закрывай
себе дорогу в лучшее,
Не дав сравнить
реальность и мечту.
Учти, сомнений семена –
они живучие,
Вмиг уничтожат 
отношений красоту.
…Я подожду. 
Я наберусь терпенья.
Своим желаньям запрещу
малейший ропот.
Настанет время,
когда капелька везенья
Разлуки горечь превратит
в счастливый шёпот!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1488594m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Salamandra

> …Я подожду.
> Я наберусь терпенья.
> Своим желаньям запрещу
> малейший ропот.
> Настанет время,
> когда капелька везенья
> Разлуки горечь превратит
> в счастливый шёпот!


Вот после таких слов хочется верить в лучшее... вселяют не только оптимизм и надежду, но и вера просыпается в душе - сказка превратится в быль, чтобы продолжиться сказкой на яву!!! 
Супер  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*- Ах…

- Простите мою неуклюжесть!
  Выпил больше чуть –
  запросто вьюжит…
  Вы позволите?

- Вы уж присели…

- Дамы те
  больно мне надоели!

- В самом деле?

- Идёт вам ухмылка!

- А зачем взяли Вы 
  мою вилку?

- Право, странный довольно 
  вопрос!
  Полагаете, всё 
  не всерьёз?

- Смотря что счесть 
  серьёзным…

- Да бросьте!
  Лучше…гм…
  не хотите ли в гости?

- Что?!

- Простите безумца-нахала!

- Я таких здесь 
  ещё не встречала!

- И не встретите. 
  Я, в своём роде,
  уникальный. Но…
  Вам не угоден?

Глаза – мельком в глаза,
и…смущенье!
Не кокетка – 
откуда влеченье?!
«Я его знаю пару минут…
Боже, как же глаза эти жгут!
Что-то есть в нём…»

Какая-то сила
их, тем временем, 
тихо кружила.
Всё исчезло вдруг –
музыка, люди…
Мир вокруг стал 
так тих и уютен!
Диалог. Вместо слов – 
фразы глаз,
удивительный их 
парафраз…
Невидимка-амур 
свои стрелы,
Усмехаясь, 
направил умело.
Рассмеялся, 
довольный проделкой -
В двух сердцах 
две любовные стрелки
поселились навечно. 
Их встреча
была венчана 
под Путём Млечным.
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1476311m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Их встреча
> была венчана 
> под Путём Млечным.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 - Ах!!!

----------


## Лайн

> Учти, сомнений семена –
> они живучие,
> Вмиг уничтожат
> отношений красоту.


как ты права,нельзя зарождать сомнения

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Лев, отвечаю  насчет  стрежей,  в  такую   жару  и  не кажется. В  тот  момет  вообще  все  как   замедленное,  даже  воздух ложкой  черпать  можно   было.  А  вообще  спасибо. я  когда  отправила  потом  уже     заметила  несуразицу, спасибо  что  прочитали!

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
_Танюш, просто Лев увидел ошибку в написании слова - "стрижи" :smile:
И ещё один момент. Стрижи не могут ходить - им мешают длиннющие крылья. 
Стрижи не могут взлететь с земли и, вообще, с невысоких поверхностей. 
Поэтому стрижи никогда не садятся на землю!
Зато среди птиц - это самые лучшие летуны (неделями могут не приземляться).
Например, чёрному стрижу принадлежит ряд своеобразных рекордов из мира птиц. Птица может находиться в воздухе без остановок 2-3 года, на протяжении этого времени она ест, пьёт и спаривается, не садясь на землю, и покрывает расстояние до 500 000 км. У чёрного стрижа самая большая горизонтальная скорость полёта, она достигает 120—180 км/ч _

----------


## Skadi

*Прекрасный день
сегодня – именины!
Лишь раз в году
особенным числом.
Мой Ангел дарит
мне любви картины
И шепчет милое,
когда мы с ним вдвоём.
Я знаю, можно
загадать, что хочешь.
Пусть не сейчас,
так сбудется потом.
Он постарается, мой Ангел,
что есть мочи,
Я поцелую крылья
от него тайком.
Рожденье – чудо,
Именины – радость,
Года летят –
попробуй, удержи…
Почаще б нам
вот так вот улыбалось -
Когда целует
Ангел День Души!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1459819.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Salamandra

> Если о птичках - есть стриж, стрижи...(не видел шагающих ритмично стрижей)





> Стрижи не могут ходить - им мешают длиннющие крылья.


:smile:
Конечно в какой-то степени должно быть соответствие реальности, но порой стихи рожденные нашей буйной фантазией напрочь отвергают всякую реальность! В связи с этим считаю, что стрижи могут не только ходить, но и говорить русифицированным языком...  :Ok: 
 :Vah:  в моих стихах полно таких несоответствий с реальностью...

----------


## Salamandra

> Почаще б нам
> вот так вот улыбалось -
> Когда целует
> Ангел День Души!


Мурашки по коже... спасибо за них!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Прекрасный день
> сегодня – именины!


Оленька, ПОЗДРАВЛЮ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пусть Ангел Ваш, Вас закрывает от невзгод крылами!!!

----------


## Лайн

> Прекрасный день
> сегодня – именины!
> Лишь раз в году
> особенным числом.


 :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

Оленька! И я поздравляю! Пусть поздно, но от души.
Ночью родилась песня. Крик душевный. Если будет время - посмотри.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Ах ребяты!  как  же  я рада что  Вы  все  есть!
Жизнь  стрижей  все время  в  полете- открытие  для  меня... Я  често  если   и  чувствовала  в  тот  момент - они ДЕРЖАТ  ритма  шаг....
Но  это  уже  в  прошлом.
Мы   с  моим  Счастьем, после почти 11  лет, подали  заявление- на  04.09.2010...
Единственный  раз  в  жизни! А  так  хочу БЫТЬ  для него, что был  просто  праздник.
Не  церемония  -а  праздник! Мы  так   шли  к  этому,  как  стрижи   сдерживая  шаги!
А за  грамотность  я  всегда  прошу  прощения- слова  бегут впереди нее, это  с  детства!  Я  сама  смеюсь  над  собой... должны  же  быть  недостатки...
Хорошие, дорогие  ЧЕЛОВЕКИ--Радости Ангела  Хранителя  всем  ВАМ!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Оленька, милая, с днем ангела тебя!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Salamandra*,
*Валерьевна*,
*Лайн*,
*barbarossa*,
*Меньшикова Татьяна*,
*Алла и Александр*,

*Девочки, спасибо вам, дорогие, 
за тёплые слова поздравления!
Я вас всех очень люблю!*

  [IMG]http://*********ru/1537439.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Я окунулась в это
лето с головой.
Ах, время жаркое,
заказ на солнце славен!
Нас опалил сухой, 
горячий слишком зной –
Дождями редкими
он так и не разбавлен!

Берёзкам плечи лечит
тихий, тёплый вечер,
Прохладу рекам
щедро дарят родники…
Погода всем давно
синоптикам перечит –
Ей удивлять со смехом,
стало быть, с руки!

Сосновый бор тропинки
прячет меж стволами,
А пряный запах трав
унёс скиталец-ветер… 
Пусть кто упрямо бредит
дальними морями,
Но только дома глаз твоих
свет ярче светит.

Я окунулась в это
лето с головой.
Ах, время жаркое,
заказ на солнце славен!
Я наслаждаюсь всем -
погодою такой
И каждым днём,
который мне подарен!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/1557950.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

не перестаю  удивляться  музыкальности стихов! Такое  чудо!

----------


## Salamandra

> Я окунулась в это
> лето с головой.
> Ах, время жаркое,
> заказ на солнце славен!
> Я наслаждаюсь всем -
> погодою такой
> И каждым днём,
> который мне подарен!


 :Ok: 
После таких слов и солнце не так палить стало... или же я на него по другому взглянула... :eek: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я сижу на работе, как дура.
> И ремонт - это вроде "халтуры".
> Документы мы принимаем,
> А дома мы окна меняем.
> 
> Не до песен и не до стихов,
> Избежать бы ремонта оков!...


*Галин, как и обещала, отвечаю в своей теме* 

_Нам никуда не убежать от серой прозы:
Копать, сажать, элементарно - просто кушать…
Но для стихов в ней явной нет какой угрозы,
Не в состоянии мир внутренний разрушить.

Наоборот, в стихах для нас – отдохновенье
И силы новые, чтобы … кастрюли чистить!
Не допустить в своей душе каких движений -
К себе реально слишком пессимизм приблизить.

И получаешь счастье то, какое хочешь:
Работа, люди, суета, тоска, проблемы,
И сна нет часто вплоть до полуночи…
А что важней для нас в той жизни, где мы?

Мир без любви – простой, обычный шарик,
Мотающийся в Солнечной системе…
Господь решил: быть человеку в паре -
Вдвоём не страшно пережить любое время!_

----------


## Skadi

*Нас с тобой нет.
Мы – мечты отражение.
Смазан рассвет
Чем-то нежно-сиреневым.
Где же то 'да',
Что согреет мою ладонь?
Но от костра
Лишь зола, где пылал огонь!

Ластится робкой волной
И вздыхает ночной прибой.
Как же решиться забыть
Образ, сердцу любимый, твой?
Звёздами плечи исколоты
Сквозь лунную вуаль…
Я полюбила закаты -
Красивая их печаль!

Мне показалось, коснулись
Друг друга в толпе шальной?
Но разминулись, а, может быть,
Разведены Судьбой?..
Встречи желаемой стрелками
Времени стёртый след.
Птицей в полёте пронзённой
Упал с высоты 'привет'.

Нас с тобой нет.
Мы – мечты отражение.
Смазан рассвет
Чем-то нежно-сиреневым.
Где же то 'да',
Что согреет мою ладонь?
Но от костра
Лишь зола, где пылал огонь!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1570126m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Мои слова не стали песней,
Зовя тебя.
Пусть улетают в поднебесье,
О том скорбя,
Что птицей не нашла приюта
В твоей руке,
Зато слезою почему-то
Вдоль по щеке.
Ведь, ощущала очень ясно
Призыв души!
Но, дав понять, что всё напрасно,
Ты поспешил.
Любовью сладкой паутиной
Был оплетён. 
Не признающий середины,
Собой смущён
И, оказавшись на распутье,
Виной объят,
Закрыл глаза на облик сути,
Шагнув назад.
Печальный факт. И нет героя,
Лишь пустота.
Со мной - моё живое тело.
Душа – не та._

----------


## Skadi

_А вот и нет!
Посмотрим, кто сильнее
И кто душой 
из нас двоих живее!
Кто сможет жить
с улыбкой созиданья,
Внутри оставив
память расставанья.
Довольно слов.
Стучаться надоело!
Фигурки птиц
рисую белым мелом…
Себя не жаль.
Что было – всё прекрасно!
Тебе открытие –
могу быть очень разной.
Взахлёб испей
нектар покоя сладкий,
Привычным шагом
следуй без оглядки.
Моэм-то прав,
сказав, что жизнь – театр!
К тебе дорога –
точно, не Монмартр…
Я ухожу.
Расплатой за ошибку –
Щелчок запора,
закрывающий калитку.
Снаружи радуга,
внутри – тенистый сад.
Я знаю, саду
своему ты очень рад.
Там тишина,
и лишь приковывают взгляды
Твои к себе
всегда прекрасные закаты…
Таривердиев.
Как люблю ‘Не исчезай’!
…Я ухожу,
не говоря тебе ‘Прощай’._

[IMG]http://*********ru/1511519m.jpg[/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/CJKBZ5

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/8/5...3/58458150.jpg

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Картинка Вас напомнила

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оленька, как у вас дела? Переживаю за тебя - вас пожары не задели? Держитесь!

----------


## Skadi

Что происходит, Боже,
С нашей матушкой-природой?!
Давно не видывали мы
Такой погоды!
Жара за сорок, 
Тяжкий зной,
Теперь вот смог...
Пожаров ад,
А Пакистан насквозь промок!
Всё перепуталось.
Такое впечатленье,
Что у природы
Просто лопнуло терпенье...
Ну сколько можно
Издевательства прощать?
Вот и решила негатив
Назад отдать!
Что предложить стихии
Может человек?
Лишь свою жизнь
Или позорный спешный бег...
Монетой красной солнце
Сквозь ужасный смог...
Каким же будет
Для нас лета эпилог?..

----------


## Skadi

Мои дорогие друзья, милые девочки и мальчики!
Пишу с мобильника (это, конечно, мученье). Ужасно соскучилась за это время! 
Что-то зачастил смог в наши края...
Аленький, сколько вёдер ледяной воды вылила на себя - не сосчитать! Только так и выживаем...
Господи, сколько пожаров! Картошка начала прорастать по-новой, яблони сбрасывают яблоки...а вчера утром-не поверите-ворон сидел на проводах и хохотал!..перепугал всю улицу...
Дианочка, спасибо за картинку!
Всем-огромный привет!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Олич! Держитесь! Недолго осталось, обещают дождь на днях!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Да жара  и смог сбил все  в  кучу. Но надо  держаться! Жаль  что  стрижи  как  смог  првый  раз  накрыл  город-01.08  так  еще  и не вернулись. Голуби  летаю  воробьи, вороны  каркают,  а  стрижей  нет...

----------


## Salamandra

> Всё перепуталось.
> Такое впечатленье,
> Что у природы
> Просто лопнуло терпенье...
> Ну сколько можно
> Издевательства прощать?
> Вот и решила негатив
> Назад отдать!



Во всём виним мы человека негатив,  :Ha: 
Но в чем же были виноваты динозавры? :eek:
Неужто нефть качали из земных глубин, :redface:
Иль на машинах по плате рассекали?  :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Во всём виним мы человека негатив, 
> Но в чем же были виноваты динозавры? 
> Неужто нефть качали из земных глубин, 
> Иль на машинах по плате рассекали?


_Бедняги-динозавры не умели
Огонь разжечь в подножье ели,
Который мог бы их согреть,
Не дав так страшно умереть!
А человек, с огнём играя,
Забыл, что пламя всё сжирает,
Лишь волю дай! В царящий зной
Костёр, окурок, взмах рукой …
И всё горит вокруг и стонет,
А кто-то под водою тонет…
Да, аномальные явления природы
Не все - рук дело человеческой породы,
Однако, для Земли цивилизация
Не стала ни на йоту релаксацией_ :wink:

----------


## Skadi

Вчера дочь показала мне своё стихотворение - первую "взрослую пробу пера".
Не стала ничего менять. 

_Есть сон, что дарит вздохи сказок,
Чьи песни так же хороши,
Как на закате солнце дарит краски,
Как льётся говор осчастливленной души.
Есть сон, который обласкает,
Пригреет веки, убаюкает тебя…
Но сон – есть сон, который исчезает,
Как только вновь подымется заря.
Но не грусти, ведь, ночь опять придёт.
Придёт и сон, с тобою рядом ляжет
И уведёт с собою снова он,
Мечты ожившие и радуги покажет,
И комнату окутает теплом
Таким же, как в ладонях твоей мамы,
Чьи руки ласку дарят, счастье и любовь,
Чьи руки весело наигрывают гаммы
На пианино старом и большом…
И запах дома на тебя повеет…
Сон наведёт спокойствие души,
Пока луна в окошко тихо светит…_

----------


## Skadi

_Вот в таком смоге мы жили несколько дней...
Не дай, Бог, чтобы это повторилось!_

[IMG]http://*********org/647027.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/641907.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/646003.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Печали не расплескать,
Разбитый фужер забыт.
Его пальцам не ласкать,
А время за всё простит.

Бегу от тебя прочь.
Молюсь о тебе в ночь.
Такая, значит, Судьба -
Лишь имя испить губам.

Сквозь память улыбки свет
Коснётся, лаская сердце...
Не спел в унисон дуэт -
Увы, не успел распеться.

Бежать так легко прочь,
Но в снах всё вернёт ночь.
Наверно, такая Судьба -
Пить имя твоё губам._

----------


## Skadi

_Между стихами :smile:

Послушайте замечательного парня - Никиту Осина, студента РМК,
который пел 14 августа в нашем МКЦ на концерте в честь Дня города!
Запись неполная и сделана на мобильнике, но...оно того стоит 
Никита получил Гран-при на международном конкурсе "Наследники Победы"
в Рязани, на котором мой солист Дима занял 3-е место.
Гордость переполняет за наших талантливых ребят!_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оля, какой голос красивый!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аленький, знаю этого парня очень хорошо - пересекаемся на конкурсах :smile:
Да, голос просто чудесный! Никита подрабатывает в Рязанском музыкальном театре. Сам он совершенно прост в общении! Такой общительный, культурный и, во всех отношениях, приятный молодой человек! Когда я впервые услышала его голос, то подумала, что он принадлежит мужчине крупному и в возрасте, но каково же было моё удивление, когда я выглянула из-за кулисы, чтоб посмотреть на обладателя прекрасного голоса и увидела....высокого худощавого юношу......изумлению не было предела! А когда он после выступления за кулисами подошёл к нам познакомиться и заговорил, то такой же тембр :smile: :Ok:  Он учится у зав. эстрадным отделением Рязанского музыкального колледжа. Думаю, что наши горожане ещё не раз услышат Никиту - это станет традицией!  :Aga:  Я и в колледж хочу его пригласить - пусть ребята наслаждаются и...берут пример (это я уже о своих солистах). Димка, кстати, тоже лично знаком с Никитой.

----------


## PAN

> Вот в таком смоге мы жили несколько дней...


У нас третью неделю... И края пока не видно...

----------


## Alenajazz

> И края пока не видно...


Всё наладится в пятницу, 20 августа!!!!!!! Я это точно знаю! :Aga:  Держитесь, нижегородцы!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> У нас третью неделю... И края пока не видно...


_У нас вчера ещё снова надвигался со стороны Рязани...но сегодня голубое небо!
Однако, с опаской радуемся, с оглядкой...в Ту сторону ..._



> Всё наладится в пятницу, 20 августа!


_Твоими бы устами, Алён!......слишком много было пожаров, слишком много!
Да и сейчас ещё....не угомонятся никак......_

----------


## El Diablo Major

Если честно - не могу такие светлые стихи читать, раньше мог, сейчас никак. Так что оставить адекватного мнения, не получится, с уважением:)

----------


## Skadi

> светлые стихи


_Спасибо за мнение, сказанное Вами незаметно для себя самого. Быть может :smile:_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Олюш, захотелось показать вот эту мою работу. Моя Марусечка.exe

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
_Аленький, не открывается у меня почему-то....а как ещё можно посмотреть?_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Олюш, ее скачать сначала нужно.. Нажми на ссылку, введи цифры, если у тебя яндекс бар не стоит  и скачай

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
_Я скачала, но только чуть начинает открываться и всё.....мой Касперский не даёт показать......_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Олюш, Касперский может на него как на вирус реагировать.. Но не беспокойся - его там нет. Отключи Каспера и посмотри..

----------


## Skadi

_- Прости!
- Пытаюсь.
- Я хотела…
- Это понял.
- Скажи…
- Зачем?
- Мобильник!
- Пусть себе
  трезвонит.

- Ты вне желанья
   видеться, 
   общаться…
- Твой вывод.
- Может, хочешь
  оправдаться?

- А надо?
- Боже, ты…
- Какой?
- Такой далёкий!
- А, может, просто… 
- Очень сильно 
  одинокий?

Он отвернулся.
И шаги.
Всё дальше, глуше…
Вновь тишина.
Слёз нет.
Лишь боль
от внешней стужи._

----------


## Валерьевна

Олечка, давно не заглядывала на Вашу страничку. 
Сколько интересного нашла, и как всегда, читала, наслаждаясь, ваши стихи. :flower: 
Доченька молодец!  :Aga:  :flower: 



> И комнату окутает теплом
> Таким же, как в ладонях твоей мамы,


Красивое сравнение! :Ok: 
С большим удовольствием послушала Никиту Осина. 
Голос!!! Глубоко, но мягко касается души слушателя!  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Skadi

_Поздравляю с великим праздником - 
Преображением Господним!
В русской народной традиции этот праздник получил имя Яблочный Спас. 
Преображение Господне – описанное в Евангелиях явление величия 
и славы Иисуса Христа перед тремя ближайшими учениками во время молитвы. 
Православный церковный праздник приходится на 19 августа. 
Преображение Господне принадлежит к числу двунадесятых великих праздников 
и всегда приходится на Успенский пост. Согласно Богослужебному уставу, 
в этот день освящается виноград нового урожая, а в тех местах, 
где он не растет - яблоки, из-за чего праздник 
приобрел народное название Яблочный Спас. 
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1575200.jpg[/IMG]
*Валерьевна*,
_Анжела, спасибо большое за всегда тёплые, добрые слова!
Мне очень приятно :smile:_

----------


## Skadi

_Когда душа неравнодушна к красоте,
Когда восторг такой, что мало просто ахнуть,
И со щеки слеза – да вдоль по бересте…
Абсурдна мысль: живя, не жить, а тихо чахнуть.

Испить губами в каплях музыку дождя,
Побыть одной из сонма семицветных радуг,
Поцеловать лучами спящее дитя,
Познать любовь – дар божий – высшую награду.

Ах, мы смешные, право, люди-человеки!
В капканы ловят нас житейские проблемы...
Заполоняют мир духовные калеки -
Как доказательство обычной теоремы.

Простое просто: в родниках – вода живая,
В улыбке – свет, в ромашке – песня лета,
Жизнь – лишь одна – молниеносно пролетает,
Сегодня здесь, а завтра – уже где-то…_

----------


## Skadi

_Мне хорошо! Улыбчиво! Легко так!
Очаровательно-прелестно! И тихонько
В душе на самых верхних звонких нотах
Смеётся весело счастливая девчонка!_

:rolleyes:...:smile:...:rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
  Оля, - тебе!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1668416m.jpg[/IMG]

Как там наша Аленка на конкурсе?

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
_Аленький, какой красивый! Спасибо! kiss:smile: 
У Алёны сегодня всё решается. Уже решилось.
Пока не знаю результата, но жюри хвалило её девочек (как сказала Иринка-Штрихи).
Будем ждать. Уже скоро!_

----------


## Skadi

_Мы снова с осенью тихонечко на «ты».
Я узнаю её знакомые черты
В прохладе утренней и солнца нежной ласке, 
В возврате неба к красоте пастельной краски.

Легко и просто. Улыбается душа!
Как хорошо пройти по лесу, не спеша!
Вдали потерян суетою щедрый мир,
Однообразием захлопнутых квартир.

Начало осени. И нет ни капли грусти.
Ещё чуть-чуть, и память лето прочь отпустит._

[IMG]http://*********org/709499.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_У вина расстояний
Горько-приторный вкус.
У коротких свиданий
Цвет рябиновых бус.
Ты такой же несмелый,
Но желаньем томим,
Чтобы не расхотела
Повторять, что любим.
Жизнь – цепочка из злата.
В звеньях сцепленных дней
Запечатаны даты,
Что всерьёз средь затей.
Пусть вино расстояний
Льёт сирень на закат,
Мёд коротких свиданий –
И душИ две летят!_

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Начало осени. И нет ни капли грусти.
> Ещё чуть-чуть, и память лето прочь отпустит.


 :Ok:  :Aga: Отпускает...
Олюш, замечательные , осенние строки!
Как же я люблю....осень!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

_Детство - распахнуты глазки.
Юность - любовь без опаски.
Зрелость - привычные маски.
Старость - 'Эх, нету запаски...'_

----------


## Skadi

_Страсть яростного танго
целует зеркала…
Я синий бархат ночи
свечами обожгла.
И под ноги фужерам –
улыбки алых роз –
На зависть кавалерам,
чьи дамы не всерьёз.
Изысканность томленья
таит букет вина –
Я пью своё везенье,
судьбой тебе дана!
… Ласкали пальцы плечи,
смягчая дерзость губ,
Ловили шёпот свечи:
«Ах, как же ты мне люб!»
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1756520.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Мудрость против наглости,
В кажущейся слабости
Столько к жизни радости –
Лазером по гадости!
Музыкой пропитана,
В доброте воспитана
Сущность человечности –
Антипод всей нечисти.
По дорожкам солнечным,
В лунной пыли полночи
Время не теряется –
Просто забавляется.
Дни за днями множатся…
Жить бы, да не ёжиться!
Всё удачно сложится,
Где не злая рожица!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1745716.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Сентябрь завершает гастроли
В овациях хризантем… 
Играя любимые роли,
Мы пленники избранных тем.
В любви не достичь насыщенья,
Предела в желаниях нет.
Мажоро-минор настроенья
Целует закат и рассвет.
Насколько улыбчиво лето,
Настолько нейтральна зима. 
Грустит осень, полураздета,
В живительных соках весна!
И всё это нам в ощущеньях
Дано - ну, не прелесть ли, право? 
Купание, плюс, в светотенях…
Так, счастливы ж всем этим! Браво!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/1757866.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## yozhik67

Оля, привет!
Я уж смотрю - нет тебя и нет, даже стишок приготовил:

Нету *Skadi*, нету Оли  :Fz: 
Заработалася что ли? :frown:

Захожу, а тут ОСЕНЬ  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, привет!
> Я уж смотрю - нет тебя и нет


Привет, Андрюш!
Было дело. Не обошлось без причин :frown:



> Нету Skadi, нету Оли 
> Заработалася что ли?


_Я пыталась гнать причины,
Их последствие - кручину.
Не скажу, что всё напрасно
Так же, как и не всё классно.
Вносит осень коррективы -
Гасит летние мотивы...
Хорошо, что есть друзья
И, конечно же, семья!
Ты и сам всё это знаешь.
kiss тебя - не забываешь!_ 



> Захожу, а тут ОСЕНЬ


По-своему люблю её :smile:

----------


## overload

Буду драться...
Причины-кручины. Напрасно-классно (?). Друзья-семья (вообще палка-селёдка). 
Скадюшенька... стих должен быть правильным!!!
Я, знаешь, никогда не лез в твоё творчество.
Смотрел, слушал, читал.
Иногда - думал (как сейчас, например).
Понимаю смысл. Тут всё ясно.
Но способ выражения смысла... гм...
Может, я не в своё дело лезу?
Тема типа такая: как смогла, так и выразила, и всё на том.
Однако... я считаю: стих должен быть стихом.

ЗЫ: тема-то хорошая...

----------


## Skadi

> Буду драться...


Гм...деритесь, Игорь. Только компанию в этом я Вам не составлю. Уж извините :wink:
Вы высказали своё мнение. Я его уважаю. Приняла к сведению.



> Скадюшенька...


Меня зовут Ольга, а ник - Скади. Уменьшительно-ласкательное ника в Вашей трактовке не звучит. На мой взгляд.



> никогда не лез в твоё творчество


Думаю, что несколько не уместен здесь глагол "лезть". Гораздо больше подходит "зашёл" или "заглянул". Влезть может вор, скажем. Или тот, кто заранее настроен на что-то негативное. Ну, или так может сказать человек, настроенный слишком уж критично к самому себе, чтобы это выглядело таковым на самом деле :wink:



> Понимаю смысл. Тут всё ясно.


Для меня это - самое главное. Чтобы понятен был смысл. Именно так!
Можно использовать правильные, красивые, неожиданные, интересные фразы, словосочетания, отдельные слова (и т. д., и т. п.) и, в конце-концов, так и не понять - а о чём же, собственно, была речь? 



> как смогла, так и выразила


В общем - так :wink:



> я считаю: стих должен быть стихом


Именно стих Вы и демонстрируете в своей теме? Надо заглядывать почаще к Вам, чтобы поучиться. Взяла на заметку :rolleyes:



> тема-то хорошая...


Спасибо, что так переживаете за соответствие "внешнего и внутреннего"  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

:biggrin:  гыыыыыыыыыыы...
Получил ушат воды?

----------


## Валерьевна

> я считаю: стих должен быть стихом.


кто-то стихо причешет,
кто-то его подстрижёт…………..
тот, кто считает – безгрешен,
пусть камень с земли возьмёт……...

_Игорь сегодня в ударе…_:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Игорь сегодня в ударе…


 :Aga:  Точно, Анжел  :Ok:  Классно ударяет :biggrin:
Жаль, никак не пересечёмся с ним в реале! Уверена, наяву он ещё лучше :wink:

----------


## overload

Мдя... :smile:
Ну что ж...  ушат, не ушат, а Ольга ответила очень достойно.
Уважаю.



> _Игорь сегодня в ударе…_:biggrin:


Лучше б меня пореже так ударяли, как сегодня... а вообще - попросту перезлился и начал пургу гнать.
Вы уж меня извиняйте. Я и так тут редко. (правда, чересчур метко).
Просто наболело... вот и вылилось, а Ольгины стихи вот таким вот образом под руку подвернулись.
Поискать - так и у Пушкина косяков, что у Глухаря висяков.

----------


## PAN

> Поискать - так и у Пушкина


 :Aga: ...




> Игорь сегодня в ударе…


:biggrin:...




> Меня зовут Ольга, а ник - Скади. Уменьшительно-ласкательное ника в Вашей трактовке не звучит. На мой взгляд.


Оля, поверь мне... В данном случае звучит... :Aga: 




> Жаль, никак не пересечёмся с ним в реале! Уверена, наяву он ещё лучше


Аналогично... :br: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вы уж меня извиняйте. Я и так тут редко.


Слишком редко... Хотелось бы чаще...

----------


## Skadi

> Лучше б меня пореже так ударяли, как сегодня...


В каждом человеке есть что-то очень светлое. Этого светлого бывает меньше или больше. Но оно есть - то, которое всегда напоминает нам, что мы - живые. Никогда не поздно стремиться к лучшему, даже если мы уже очень взрослые ... человеки :smile: Я, например, до сих пор учусь у своих студентов. Очень многому учусь. И чем дальше, тем мне всё интереснее!

Игорь, думаю, когда-нибудь мы, всё же, пересечёмся в реале (даст Бог). Нисколько не сомневаюсь в том, что Вы - интереснейший собеседник!
Ну, а насчёт того, чтоб "влезать" - я согласна, влезайте :biggrin:
Конечно, серьёзно - заходите  :flower: 




> Оля, поверь мне... В данном случае звучит...


Верю, Паш!  :Aga:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ольга Ивановна,я вот зашла сказать вам что нибудь хорошее и решила просто оставить улыбку :-).

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,

Пусть вменяют мне, что любимцы -
Очень узкий студентов круг.
А я счастлива видеть лица,
Для кого я не препод, а друг!

Дианка........спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Опять пристать к судьбе с вопросом,
Мол, почему не так, а эдак?...............
Пустое. Вновь в реальность – носом,
И крыльев стон сквозь прутья клеток.

:frown:

----------


## Skadi

_Любой танец когда-нибудь заканчивается, правда?
Вот и с танго точно так же.
Станцуем напоследок?_ :smile: :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1789970.jpg[/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/9V75MQ

----------


## Alenajazz

Оль, ты решила свою тему закрыть? Почему?:redface:

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
_Нет больше стихов, Алён._ _Осталась только музыка._

----------


## oskar_65

> тему закрыть?


Что такое?
Не надо никого закрывать, я против, так и знай, Ольга Ивановна, блинн..
у тебя здесь всегда так светло и душевно, как нигде больше..
а гости, бывает и драчливые заходят... но ты не забыла, что гостей посылает Бог!?  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Нет больше стихов


Так ведь это сейчас нет, сегодня. У меня танца сегодня тоже нет. Что-то не сочиняется. И необходимости нет его сочинять. Душа не просит этого. А завтра всё будет по-другому. Как там в русских сказках: "Утро вечера мудренее"  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> ты не забыла, что гостей посылает Бог!?


_Знаю, Оскар. Ничего не бывает просто так. На всё Божья воля. Поэтому и улыбаюсь сквозь слёзы.....авось когда-нибудь напишется...спасибо тебе.....Мудрый Змей!_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Оль, ты немного отдохни и обязательно возвращайся. Правильно сказал Оскар - здесь у тебя светло и душевно. И стихи будут обязательно!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*,
 Не уходи из темы стихов: тебе трое аксакалов сказали!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Змей!


Я тебя тоже очень люблю! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

[IMG]http://*********ru/1785897.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1793065.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1791017.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1779753.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1778729.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

Всё приходит и уходит,
Возвращая на кругу.
Солнце всходит и заходит,
Превращая жар в пургу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1816616.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Ты чего это, мать, расчувствовалась? :Oj:  :Vah: :biggrin:
честно говоря, я был бы благодарен Игорю за такие слова. мы ведь не зазнайки, правда? и то, что надо работать, думаю, ты и сама знаешь.. но, кажется, ленишься или не хочешь шлифовать.. :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты чего это, мать, расчувствовалась?


Посетила (без визы) страну "Ниже плинтуса", вернее заглянула в "корзину" на чашечку критики. :Aga:

----------


## overload

Оль, не надо уходить.
Всякое бывает...
Кусочек критики - не повод обижаться.
Всё хорошо!

----------


## PAN

Оля...
Нам с тобой здесь ещё танцевать и танцевать...

Жду... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Минорной кивается ноте.
‘Простите пехоте’…’простите пехоте’…
Бемоль – понижение ноте.
‘Простите пехоте’…’простите пехоте’…
Блаженные - люди в полёте.
'Простите пехоте'…'простите пехоте'…*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1774654.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Спасибо,Оль. Красиво и очень.... по теме.

----------


## yozhik67

Время вновь струится
По стеклу дождём,
Скрадывая лица
Тех, кого мы ждём…

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1804161m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

не рифмуется, и ладно,
лишь бы в жизни было складно! :Aga: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/valentina2...yyyjj/871.html
Мне подарили этот ролик. Очень хочется поделиться с вами.
Молитва Богородицы. Приносит покой, умиротворение…

----------


## Skadi

_ХОЧУ ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ПРЕКРАСНЫМ НАСТРОЕНИЕМ!_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1808961.gif[/IMG]

*Живё-ё-ё-ё-ё-ё-ё-м!!!* 

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лайн

Олечка Поздравляю С Днём учителя!!! :Vishenka 33: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1775171.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*,
_Светик, спасибо! :smile:_

----------


## Валерьевна

*Присоединяюсь и к хорошему настроению и к поздравлениям!
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1787481.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
_ Анжела, очень приятно, спасибо! kiss_

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*,
 :flower: ... С праздником...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Олюш, приветик, милая!:smile:

Какие моменты осени ты подарила мне :rolleyes:
Я уж сама никак! Н епишется мне... Остановилась...:frown:

Вот зашла к тебе, ПО- здравить :flower:  и -читать! :Aga: 

Пасиб тебе за!  :Oj: 

Всего тебе Самого и Светлого!!!

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
_Приятно, Паш_ :smile:

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Алёнка, спасибо! kiss :flower: 
Не переживай! Мне сейчас тоже не пишется. Просто гуляю и любуюсь осенью.
Сегодня утром был хороший морозец, а чуть пригрело солнце - начался листопад!
За кухонным окном слива облетала прямо на глазах, а я стояла и смотрела,
и не могла глаз отвести....странное дело - не было ощущения грусти, а как-то тихо так на душе - без улыбки, но и без грусти ...

----------


## Skadi

_Я шёпотом – звёздам.
Три раза. В сердцах.
‘Ах, если б любил
наяву, не в мечтах!’
Возможно, совпало...
Не верить приметам?
Мгновенье всего
длился всполох. Комета?!
Неважно. Секундный
ответ на глазах :
‘Он любит в реальности!
Ты вся – в мечтах’._

[IMG]http://*********net/55015m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Бокал вина – 
рубин в оправе хрусталя,
Смешны запреты
для желаний – вуаля!
Прекрасна молодость,
богата шармом зрелость,
Простится опытом
шальная неумелость.
Румянец мило
выдаёт души смятенье, 
Мерцает ткань,
легко дразня воображенье.
Тончайший звон –
разбилась вдребезги условность,
Благословили свечи
песнь – любви готовность!_

[IMG]http://*********net/87264.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Недосягаемо – из ‘не’ и ’до’ слагаемо.
‘Не’ – из запрета, в ’до’ живёт надежда.
В нас положительное больше ожидаемо,
Жизнь отрицаниями почему-то ‘тешит’.
Душа – нежнейшее сокрытое растенье –
Всё чаще мечется в телесной оболочке,
Моля о чуде светлого преображенья!
Но дни бегут. Противно в уши зло хохочет._

----------


## Лайн

> Душа – нежнейшее сокрытое растенье –
> Всё чаще мечется в телесной оболочке,
> Моля о чуде светлого преображенья!


 Красивое сравнение :Tender:

----------


## oskar_65

> Недосягаемо – из ‘не’ и ’до’ слагаемо.
> ‘Не’ – из запрета, в ’до’ живёт надежда.


И вот это тоже весьма.  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Я не соскучилась по снегу.
Хочу листвы осенней вальса
И паутину рвать с разбегу,
И с солнцем всласть нацеловаться.

Я не хочу дождей и слякоть,
Когда деревьев – только ветки.
Хочу румяных яблок мякоть,
В траве искать грибов беретки.

Я не успела насладиться
Всей нежной красотой пастели,
В которую взлетали птицы –
Они так быстро улетели…

Теплом последним грустный вздох –
Антракт пред сменой декораций.
Покроет землю белый мох…
Мне б – в листопаде затеряться.
_
[IMG]http://*********net/232521m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Laurita

> Я не соскучилась по снегу.
> Хочу листвы осенней вальса
> И паутину рвать с разбегу,
> И с солнцем всласть нацеловаться.
> 
> Я не хочу дождей и слякоть,
> Когда деревьев – только ветки.
> Хочу румяных яблок мякоть,
> В траве искать грибов беретки.
> ...


Просто прелесть!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Laurita*, 
_Спасибо, Лаура 

Лайн, 
Светуля 

oskar_65, 
Оскар_

----------


## Kliakca

> Я не успела насладиться
> Всей нежной красотой пастели,
> В которую взлетали птицы –
> Они так быстро улетели…
> 
> Теплом последним грустный вздох –
> Антракт пред сменой декораций.
> Покроет землю белый мох…
> Мне б – в листопаде затеряться.


Действительно красиво подобраны слова и передан дух. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

_Звала звезду в ладонь 
Слегка согреть реальность –
Сгорел её огонь,
Шепнув: ‘Прости за дальность’.

Руке – в иголках холод.
Душе – чуть-чуть надежды.
Любви – в разлуке голод,
Но чтобы встреч – не реже!

Люблю ночное небо!
Возможно, дело в звёздах…
Сгорают так нелепо,
Нас оставляя в грёзах._

[IMG]http://*********org/879885m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Вот и зима! Ищу улыбку.
Метель терзает в сад калитку,
Грызя настойчиво запор…
Мороз тепло убил в упор.
Пытаюсь вытащить улыбку -
Зима суёт под нос визитку!  
Принять придётся – однозначно.
…В саду калитка тихо плачет.*

----------


## MOPO

[QUOTE=Skadi;3870407][COLOR="#000080"][COLOR="#696969"][SIZE="3"][FONT="Georgia"][B][I]Вот и зима! /QUOTE]

Зима лишь только завтра будет,
Мороз со снегом нас разбудят,
Отметим это дело водкой,
А кто не пьет - тому селедку )))))))))))))

----------


## Маргоshа

Вновь Ольга за перо взялАсь - 
И рифма, право,  удалась!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Зима лишь только завтра будет


_Эх…
Зима день в день не наступает
И беспардонно отбирает
Весны и осени деньки…
А что ж они? Обиняки,
Короче, так и остаются,
А дни? Снежинками плюются._

----------


## Лайн

> Зима суёт под нос визитку!
> Принять придётся – однозначно.


Придётся принять :Yes4: 



> А дни? Снежинками плюются.


хорошо сказала :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Я пью вино.
Одна. Себе – за здравье.
Хороший тост!
Пьянит вкус разнотравья…
Приятен хмель,
И льстит тепла уют…
Привычно свечи
Потихоньку слёзы льют.
Я пью вино.
Одна. И лишь за здравье.
Прекрасный тост!
Смакую разнотравье.
Целует плечи
Обольстительный уют,
В печали светлой
Свечи тихо слёзы льют…
Я пью вино
И жду, когда улыбка
Мне даст понять:
Реальность – не ошибка!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/870269m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Целует плечи
> Обольстительный уют,
> В печали светлой
> Свечи тихо слёзы льют…


Skadi, Оля, очень красиво и нежно! :flower: 




> А дни? Снежинками плюются.


 Здорово, образно!!! :Ok: 

А мой декабрь – цирковой,
Явился в город с теплотой,
Примерил клоуна парик,
Из листьев рыжих и льняных,
Поправив свой туманный  фрак,
Волшебной палочкой, как маг,
Наколдовал лучей букет,
От солнца летнего привет,
Столкнул вдруг лбами кучи туч,
Сыграв весёлый майский туш,
Но вместо снега – с неба дождь…
Я Декабрю: «Ну, ты, даёшь!»
А он с улыбкой: «Фокус в том – 
Зима придёт, лишь с январём»
И как жонглёр подбросил ввысь
Двух голубей и эту мысль…
==========================
правда, сегодня на градуснике было +22, на на днях - самая настоящая майская гроза, с громом и молнией... вот такой декабрь мой... :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*, 
Оль, какие стихи замечательные!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Взялась зима
с какой-то стати плакать!
От слёз обильных
под ногами - слякоть…
Исчезло небо,
стало слишком тесно,
Вокруг всё серо 
и неинтересно.
Двенадцать месяцев 
шутить частенько стали...
Всё б ничего,
да у природы мы в опале._

----------


## Валерьевна

> Двенадцать месяцев 
> шутить частенько стали...


Оля! как Вы точно всё подметили и зарифмовали!!!
 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
_Анжела, спасибо за стихи и добрые слова! Они всегда дарят мне улыбку и теплоту - душе_  :flower: 

*Алла и Александр*, 
_Аленький, спасибо, что заглядываешь! Всегда тебе рада!_  :Kez 05:   :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Моя рука по эту сторону черты -
Не дотянуться до тебя сквозь лёд запрета!
Я разглядеть пытаюсь милые черты -
Мне б хоть на искру больше радужного света!

А в Замке Грёз без нас завяли все цветы,
Не целовать лучам рассвета губ улыбку.
Нам удалось поймать лишь краешек мечты…
Смычку не жаль им зацелованную скрипку.

Я знаю, ты стоишь у краешка черты!
Не дотянуться мне одной – шагни навстречу!
Не надо сложностей, все истины – просты!
Разлука только наши души искалечит…

А в Замке Грёз без нас завяли все цветы,
Не целовать лучам рассвета губ улыбку.
Нам удалось поймать лишь краешек мечты…
Смычку не жаль им зацелованную скрипку._

[IMG]http://*********org/938900.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> А в Замке Грёз


Песня!!!
Очень напевно, красиво! :Tender:

----------


## Skadi

> Песня!!!


_В точку!_  :Smile3:

----------


## yozhik67

> Не дотянуться мне одной – шагни навстречу!
> Не надо сложностей, все истины – просты!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*yozhik67*, 
_Цепь хмурых дней -
Хоть слёзы лей...
Друзья придут -
В душе уют!_ 
 :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Skadi

*Простой каприз –
Запретный плод желаем!
Власть насыщения –
когда тот плод вкушаем –
Свой правит бал.
Блистательный финал!
Но сладость вечную
никто не обещал.
У экономки-жизни
строгая раздача –
Сегодня счастлив кто,
назавтра – он же плачет.
Простой каприз –
лиха беда начало!
Процесс понравится,
покажется, что мало!
Седая ключница –
разлучница-реальность
Замкнёт в кольцо.
Рассчитывать на жалость
её – бессмысленно…
И вместо крыльев – руки.
Каприз исчез.
Остались только муки.
*
[IMG]http://*********org/951999m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Но сладость вечную
> никто не обещал.
> У экономки-жизни
> строгая раздача –
> Сегодня счастлив кто,
> назавтра – он же плачет.


да так и есть.
Оленька люблю твои стихи![IMG]http://s16.******info/54f574335116865336ce35241e931865.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> _ Двенадцать месяцев 
> шутить частенько стали...
> Всё б ничего,
>  ._


Коль дома б , дальше спали...
Но круг забот не разомкнуть по воле.
Лъёт дождь...декабрь играет не по роли! :No2:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Оленька, тебя и всех, кто сюда заглядывает


*
с наступающими праздниками!*


Счастья, здоровья и всего самого-самого! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*, 
Алёнка, спасибо, дорогая!  :Smile3: 
Так приятно тебя видеть - пропащая ты душа!  :Yes4:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> люблю твои стихи!


Светик..... :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## Skadi

*Я понимаю, что на пороге -
очень хороший, добрый праздник!
Но...что-то как-то вот так...
*
_Он одинок –
простой прохожий.
Из окон свет –
чужой уют.
Глаз равнодушных
холод ёжит –
Тепло «затак»
не раздают…
Он одинок –
простой прохожий.
Душа –
с протянутой рукой,
Стон безысходный…
Мир, похоже,
стал наяву 
для всех – не свой!
…Из окон свет –
он тьму тревожит:
Вдруг тот прохожий
постучит,
Ему откроют –
Бог поможет!..
Тьме – рай,
когда душа кричит._

[IMG]http://*********org/1063214m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*, 
> Алёнка, спасибо, дорогая! 
> Так приятно тебя видеть - пропащая ты душа!




Олюш, не одно , так другое...
А предрождественское и предновогоднее время - сама знаешь.... 
Да и везде не успеешь...Не Фигаро! ;)

С наступающим Новым Годом тебя!

Счастья, здоровья, удачи....(список дополняется по усмотрению!) ;)  :Yes4:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Любимые мои друзья-форумчане!
Приближается Новый 2011 Год,
и в последние часы уходящего года
хочется сказать вам огромное спасибо
за ваше тепло и доброту, за то, что с 
вами так легко преодолевать все невзгоды!
Счастья вам, простого личного счастья,
крепкого здоровья и пусть сбудутся ваши 
самые заветные мечты!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1097264.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*С Новым годом, Оленька!!! Пусть Все что задумано - непримено исполнится!*

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*, 
 :Kez 09:   Аленький, спасибо! Я тебя очень люблю  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень хочется, чтоб мы с тобой встретились в Новом Году!  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Оля!!! С наступившим Новым 2011 годом, Вас!!!
Благополучия и счастья Вам и Вашей семье!!!
Пускай в новом году исполнятся все заветные желания,
и в подарок Кролик принесет
Здоровье, процветание!*
http://[IMG]http://*********org/1131784.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

С Новым годом!!!
Пусть Новый год
Морщинок не прибавит,
А старые разгладит и сотрет,
Здоровье укрепит,
От неудач избавит
И много–много счастья принесет!
[IMG]http://*********org/1155185m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Skadi*, 

Оля, наверное лучшего места на форуме все равно не найду...
Спасибо тебе...

За звонок в этот волшебный вечер...

За то, что просто вспомнила...

За недосказанное...

----------


## Skadi

_Мне почему-то с Вами холодно...
Простите.
Ничьей вины здесь нет - 
ни Вашей, ни моей.
Мы не станцуем вместе 
в страстной Кумпарсите.
Вино горчит... и горечь 
в шёпоте свечей.
Вы свой огонь в глазах
другой приберегите.
Я - вне страстей. Одна лишь
музыка души!
Вы мне, как женщине, 
своим вниманьем льстите.
L'amour? Едва ль. 
Амур над нами не кружил.
Ну, всё. Adieu! Моё терпенье
на исходе!
Седой скрипач невольно 
в прошлое вернул...
Как не хотелось уходить 
на грустной ноте!..
Мой спутник рвал и сыпал 
лепестки на стул._

[IMG]http://*********org/1228192.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Мне почему-то с Вами холодно...


Это не ваш стиль...
Выпейте чашечку и согрейтесь. :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2099278.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мы не станцуем вместе
> в страстной Кумпарсите.
> Вино горчит... и горечь
> в шёпоте свечей.


Прекрасное стихотворение!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Salamandra

:Vishenka 33:

----------


## Skadi

_Разрешено нам изучать
себя и мир,
И научиться понимать -
чего уж проще?
Но полюбили мы
в материальных благах пир,
И год от года человека
век короче.
В нас часть Вселенной,
и душе - мечтать о рае.
Её соблазн греха
всё чаще атакует!
Любой из нас
о семи заповедях знает,
Но имя Бога поминает
больше всуе...
Мы измельчали. В этом 
горестно признаться.
Оставить нечего
для гордости потомков.
Войдём и мы в число
плохих цивилизаций,
Когда проглотят нас
бездонные потёмки.
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1193160.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Мы измельчали. В этом
> горестно признаться.
> Оставить нечего
> для гордости потомков.


[IMG]http://s18.******info/6817c53c915664a28cbf52511e2048fe.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Наш каждый вздох вселенной целой равен.
Любой из нас вселенски уникален.
Мы бесконечны... Наша жизнь -  урок...
Мы часть Всевышнего... Ведь создал то нас Бог!!!
...
с Днем Святого Крещения!!!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

> *Когда ночь так желанна,
> Вся пронизана лаской и негой,
> Когда даришь себя
> На пронзительной ноте любви,
> Принимаешь рассвет,
> Улыбаясь ворчащему "эго",
> Мол, Он может проснуться,
> Стоит лишь захотеть - позови!
> Принимаешь рассвет,
> ...


сохраняя любимого спящим,
 похихоньку любуясь
 Им до боли желанным, родным...


 Только звук остается слышен.
 слово бъется в глухоту  сердца... ЖИВИ!

----------


## Skadi

> Наш каждый вздох вселенной целой равен.
> Любой из нас вселенски уникален.
> Мы бесконечны... Наша жизнь -  урок...
> Мы часть Всевышнего... Ведь создал то нас Бог!!!
> ...
> с Днем Святого Крещения!!!


Прекрасно! Просто прекрасно!
Спасибо, милый мой Дианчик!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Только звук остается слышен.
>  слово бъется в глухоту  сердца... ЖИВИ!


Танюша, наконец-то, ты появилась!
Очень рада тебе!  :Tender:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Любимый столик у окна..._
_Гляжу, и Вам он полюбился?
Ну, что ж, сегодня не одна!
Никто из нас не удивился.
Глаза в глаза. Полуулыбка.
Чуть соблюдённый этикет.
Судьбы красивая попытка
Разнообразить "да" средь "нет".
Вне слов. Во власти ласки взглядов.
В свечах согрето "Божоле"...
Очарованье слишком рядом
Встречает пальцы на столе...
На миг реальность в сладком "мы",
Попытка губ снять плен "вне слов"...
Кто знает, что мы "не должны",
Тот в рай заранее готов.
...Любимый столик у окна.
Официант - привычный паж -
Не удивлён, что я одна
Пью за волшебный свой мираж._

[IMG]http://*********org/1239014m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Кто знает, что мы "не должны",
> Тот в рай заранее готов.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

мы наконец то  провели домой  интернет быстрый, я  столько  всего  упустила. Но  теперь  рада что  Тема  эта пополняется  новыми  хорошими Словами! Спасибо ВАМ!

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 
_Танечка, поздравляю с Днём Ангела!_

[IMG]http://*********org/1207150.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

спасибо, Дорогие камертоны ДУШИ!

Порою и  Слово греет,
Порой оно молчит...
звенящей  и  маняйщей 
Музыкой Души!



Ткани ситца всех дороже,
 потому, что к сердцу гожи...

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Уходя под взрывы Боли мы  накроемся сукном...
 шелк  слащавых звуков скорьби сердцу лжет- слезы потом...


А так вот в миг одним свеченьем жизнь рвется  вдруг!
 и не  готов я встать пред Богом  и ответить 
на что же время мое  ушло...

----------


## Skadi

_Испугалась и съёжилась,
вжалась в угол, дрожа, темнота…
Я свечу зажгла – хочется
поиграть на рояле с листа.
Звуки музыки грёзами –
как бальзам от печали души!
Годы-прочерки слёзные –
мы так щедро порою грешим!
Вечно б ёжилась
и дрожала в углу темнота!
Не прожить жизнь репризою.
Только раз. Как читая с листа._

----------


## Skadi

> и не  готов я встать пред Богом  и ответить 
> на что же время мое  ушло...


_Верно, Танюш. Не пришло ещё пока время.....мало сделано._

----------


## Skadi

_Я не прошу дать больше
того, что уже есть,
Чтоб не случилось горше,
когда всего - не счесть.
Мой дом - тепло и ласка,
где нежится душа,
Где нравится, как женщине,
свой 'подвиг' совершать._

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

передднм взрыва  в домодедово у  мойх близких знакомых, такое настроение плохое  было, прямо  тоска... А потом  раз  и  такое  известие... И люди то  и  не  думали умирать меня  наверно это  больше  всего потрясло... Такая  вот перваность Жизни. спасибо за понимание!

----------


## Skadi

_Мы такие разные,
Но в душе похожие:
Если любим – искренне,
Ненавидим ложь.
Пусть глаза украдкою
Смотрят настороженно,
Вне сомнений истина –
Ты меня поймёшь.
Прикоснуться ласково
Нежность робко просится,
Ощутить ответную
Радостную дрожь…
В сумасшедшем ритме
Сердце заколотится…
Не сказав ни слова,
Ты меня поймёшь!_

[IMG]http://*********net/491491m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Прикоснуться ласково
> Нежность робко просится,


как красиво[IMG]http://s16.******info/5c05e51e45ddb6288caba2a68d19c766.gif[/IMG]



> В сумасшедшем ритме
> Сердце заколотится…
> Не сказав ни слова,
> Ты меня поймёшь!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Где *нравится*, как женщине,
> свой *'подвиг'* совершать.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Олечка, спасибо за точность мысли! Это так верно и ёмко!

----------


## Petavla

> Мне почему-то с Вами холодно...
> Простите.
> Ничьей вины здесь нет - 
> ни Вашей, ни моей.


Браво! Шикарные стильные стихи!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
*Petavla*, 
*Лайн*, 
*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 
_Девочки, спасибо вам огромное за понимание_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Меню-соблазн –
И я – транжирка! –
Тьфу на ‘могу’ с ’хочу’ 
притирку!
Живём один лишь
только раз!
Официант унёс заказ.
Певец – прекрасен!
Звуки – чудо! –
Приятный плен 
кафе уюта,
Реальность прочь,
Где мысли вскачь!
Я тихо так душе:
‘Поплачь,
Здесь нет знакомых
’в доску’ лиц,
И смысла нет 
ответам – блиц!
Расслабься’.
Музыки коктейль,
Софитов блики-акварель,
Официант – 
как тот спецназ,
Когда ‘изысканный’ заказ,
Певец льёт голосом 
любовь…
Как часто жизнь – 
дугою бровь!
…Душа: 
‘Сюда бы надо вновь!’
Реальность: 
‘Деньги приготовь!’_

[IMG]http://*********net/470891m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Мы такие разные,
> Но в душе похожие:
> Если любим – искренне,
> Ненавидим ложь.
> Пусть глаза украдкою
> Смотрят настороженно,
> Вне сомнений истина –
> Ты меня поймёшь.
> Прикоснуться ласково
> ...


Очень трогательный стих, западает в душу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2351785.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ
С ДНЁМ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ!!!
ЛЮБИТЕ ДРУГ ДРУГА, ЦЕЛУЙТЕСЬ ПРИНАРОДНО,
БЕРЕГИТЕ КАЖДЫЙ МИГ, ПРОВЕДЁННЫЙ С ЛЮБИМЫМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ!
БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ!_

[IMG]http://*********net/513912.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

Олечка это тебе [IMG]http://s.******info/e31ed9dd9e8faa0a207a9635321695fb.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*, 
Светуль, а это - тебе ))

[IMG]http://*********net/475870.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Мы оба далеко
не идеальны
В поступках ли, в словах 
иль в чём ещё…
Но всё прощу за этот
взгляд печальный,
Слегка бодаясь
в крепкое плечо.
Пусть души говорят
на, им понятном,
Изысканном,
прекрасном языке.
Не передать словами то,
как мне приятно
К тебе так близко быть –
рука в руке!
Исчезнет боль, когда,
теплом ласкаясь,
Невольно станем 
всех других родней...
Усну в твоих объятьях,
улыбаясь…
Ты свет моей улыбки
тихо пей.
_
[IMG]http://*********net/529808.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Не передать словами то,
как мне приятно
К тебе так близко быть –
рука в руке!


....и струны Души задражат и затихнуть
 от звука удачно  услышанных слов....

 и тишина  от  не  сказанных причей  заплачет  тихонько, навзрыт о былом....

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

почему  я  тебя сщежу?
почему не  рубану  с плеча?
потому, что тебя  люблю,
 не тихо, тихо ... не  крича...



 когда  встречаются  Созвучья,
 Когда они сливаются   в аккорд...
 Мир замирает от  поющих,
 сердец, 
 мгновений,
тихих снов....

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Ритм танго разрежет- былое Ушло!
 Движение рук подтвердит- все  прошло!
 А стертый каблук  напомнит- ТО было,
Оно в музыкальной мечте растварилось..

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

А луч тишины осветит многоточье,
и каждый каснется своей -Междустрочьи....


извените - хулиганю, с  вами  можно, я   понемаю.

----------


## Skadi

*Меньшикова Татьяна*, 
_Танечка, если б Вы знали, как мне приятно такое "хулиганство" - спасибо!_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_"Люблю. И мне так сладко!
Нырнула без оглядки
В твоё тепло и ласку -
Прекраснейшую сказку!
Судьбе, крестясь, тихонько:
"Ты нас попробуй, тронь-ка!"_

[IMG]http://*********net/551586.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Судьбе, крестясь, тихонько:
"Ты нас попробуй, тронь-ка!"


я подстриглась коротко, коротко,
что бы  скинуть иллюзии снов...
И  теперь  попробуй,  тронька!
 Я скольжу между лживости строк...
 но  судьбу не обманешь,  стрижкою
можно  просто  ее обойти...
Можно  в  лево  и  вправо 
в  препрыжку, обойти  круг своей  судьбы....
а  когда  с  судьбою  встречусь,
 я  взерошу  свои  волосья.....
 и  пойму меня  тронуть "не можно"
А  двоих нас ,  подавно  не  взять....
  не  сломать,  не  согнуть,если вместе...
 ну  а  вдруг  мы  растались, тогда.... 
  сострегу  я  последние  песни,
 о  любви,  о Былом "Навсегда".....

----------


## Petavla

> Ты свет моей улыбки
> тихо пей.


Вот казалось бы, столько веков существует поэзия.
Каких только выражений, сравнений, изречений не создано!
Ан нет, не перестаёшь удивляться и восхищаться!
Молодчина, кудесница - в самое сердце! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Petavla

Уж лучше б вовсе не хвалили
Лягушки песню соловья...
Их, видно, в школе не учили: :Nono: 
Где "е", где "и", где "а", где "я"  :Tu: 

Простите, может я шутки не поняла? :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

_Судьбы сюрпризы –
сладкая отрава
Тому, кто верит –
живы чудеса!
Самой Судьбе
сюрпризы те – забава:
Не только солнце
дарят небеса.
Романсы душу
трепетно ласкают,
По сердцу мёд –
очарование баллад…
Проходит время,
серенады утомляют,
Поёт которые
совсем не Питер Блад!
Судьба хихикает:
‘Какая Арабелла!
Вокруг пируют 
флибустьеры! И вдали
Давным-давно исчезла
мачта Каравеллы,
Отняв мечту, -
вернуть – увы, зря не моли!’
Сюрпризы–плюсы
и сюрпризы–отрицанья…
Кому что выпадет
из щедрых рук Судьбы.
Всё лучше, чем
с мечтою расставанье.
В звезде непойманной
есть злая горечь ‘Бы’…
_
[IMG]http://*********net/604493m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_МИЛЫЕ, ДОРОГИЕ МОИ ДРУЗЬЯ!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С МАСЛЕНИЦЕЙ
И ПРОЩЁННЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕМ!_

[IMG]http://*********net/697713.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/720240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Бог простит! а  мы  тебя любим!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

можно искать рифмы... буквы... звуки...
можно  жить шагая  в  ритме фуги.....
можно любить навзрыт.... можно  в такт- просто  так....
можно ЖИТЬ- гуляя  о  облакам... тик- так, тик -так....

----------


## Petavla

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Судьбы сюрпризы –
>     сладкая отрава
>     Тому, кто верит –
>     живы чудеса!
>     Самой Судьбе
>     сюрпризы те – забава:
>     Не только солнце
>     дарят небеса.


Замечательные строчки!
Красивые и какие-то необыкновенные!

----------


## Skadi

*Весна с улыбкой дарит снова
Свой неразгаданный секрет:
Земля ещё в зимы оковах –
Мы улыбаемся в рассвет!
Душа смеётся, как девчонка,
Поймав ласкающий привет
Лучей, целующих так звонко
В капели нежный первоцвет!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1546451m.jpg[/IMG]



*Petavla*, 
 :Smile3:   :flower:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Душа смеётся, как девчонка,
Поймав ласкающий привет
Лучей, целующих так звонко
В капели нежный первоцвет!


Как  здорово!  настроение  весеннее. Спасибо!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

наверно  пришло  страничку  завести.  не удобно    как  то....
 НО
ЯПОНИИ


Порваны  струны,  звуки затихли

Водная гладь  стала тихим  нубийцем.

Мир изменился, старым  не  быть

Мирного  неба – Там  не забыть…



И  барабаны  умолкли  от  боли,

Стертая  Жизнь- природой  и морем.

Стерты обиды мелких  забот.

Как  пережить то  что ВСЕ НЕ  ВЕРНЕШЬ?

----------


## Skadi

Из серии "Миниатюры"

*В душе ласкается улыбка,
И эта нежность через край,
И сердца стон – как эхо крика,
Когда в твоих объятьях – рай!*

[IMG]http://*********net/843120m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Из серии "Миниатюры"
*
Светом глаз - на двоих:
Я - в твоих, ты - в моих!
На ладони - душа...
Мне легко так дышать!
Ты со мной песней той,
Что легко напевать...*

[IMG]http://*********net/832691m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> На ладони - душа...
> Мне легко так дышать!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Из серии "Миниатюры"


 :Ok: 
вдохновили... :Blush2: 
… и я пишу, о  чём душа просила,
и я творить пытаюсь, на носочки встав,
что бы достать, ту окрыляющую силу,
с которой вдохновеннее писать…
Спасибо, Оля!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
_Спасибо, Анжела!_  :flower: 

_"Миниатюры"

...И снова грёзы! И улыбка
Рот растянула до ушей
От журавлиного "курлыка",
От ласки солнечных лучей...
Весна апрелем на исходе,
Грядёт любимый сердцу май!
...И "Грёзы" Листа снова "в моде"!
Сладчайший плен - весенний рай!_

[IMG]http://*********net/1009430m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

:Ok:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

_Сладчайший плен - весенний рай!_


 в   том  рае  слышется  надежда
 хрустальным  переливом  струн
 в мгновенье  радости  беспечной 
мы обретаем  счастье вдруг!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Миниатюры"


Оленька, ты как всегда - прелесть! :Tender: 

С удовольствием почитала тебя.  :Aga: 
Спасибо за лёгкость слова и падение в невесомость мгновения! :flower:

----------


## Petavla

> Душа смеётся, как девчонка,
> Поймав ласкающий привет
> Лучей, целующих так звонко
> В капели нежный первоцвет!


Как всегда, неповторимые и удивительные обороты - здорово!!!

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Skadi

*Милые мои друзья, рада поздравить вас
с одним из самых замечательных праздников,
несущих необыкновенную радость душе и сердцу -
ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПАСХИ - 
СВЕТЛЫМ ХРИСТОВЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕМ!
ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1095470.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Я снова летаю – 
ничто не помеха! 
Лучами пронзённая, 
счастлива смехом!
И как-то по-детски 
легко, шаловливо!
Кусают проблемы, 
но живы мы, живы!
Душа-христианка 
вне возраста, право,
Для тела что горести, 
ей лишь – забава. 
А руки всё чаще – 
на взмах к небесам,
Где ласково солнце 
целует глаза!_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/1123417m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Оля... :flower:

----------


## Лайн

> Я снова летаю –
> ничто не помеха!
> Лучами пронзённая,
> счастлива смехом!
> И как-то по-детски
> легко, шаловливо!
> Кусают проблемы,
> но живы мы, живы!


Хорошо то как! :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2591146.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*, 
_Светуль, какое васильковое чудо!!!! Ах, спасибо!!! Я их так люблю!!!_ :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

_Вы твердите мне, что любите…
Возможно.
Я хотела бы поверить в этот факт!
Но от Ваших слов мурашек нет 
по коже,
И в глазах ответно искры не горят.

Просто слушаю, что шепчут Ваши
губы
И ловлю себя на мысли, что рукам,
Если были б мне хоть чуточку Вы
любы,
Захотелось к Вашим ластиться плечам

И прижаться, телом в тело прорастая,
Забывая о возможности дышать…
Так случилось, не о Вас при мысли
таю
И не Вам себя всю хочется отдать!

Но…шепчите Ваше страстное признанье,
Мне, как женщине, конечно, это льстит! 
На ответ в любви – коль истинно желанье –
Верю, в будущем Вас Бог благословит!
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1763595.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

Оленька Я Поздравляю тебя С Днём Рождения!!! [IMG]http://s.******info/34004ecbd5318e33d3edf7ede5d64bc0.gif[/IMG]
Хочу успехов пожелать во всем,
Сама судьба пусть в жизни помогает,
И за одним хорошим, добрым днем,
Другой, еще прекрасней, наступает.
Пусть все, кто дорог, счастливо живут,
Ведь счастье близких очень много значит,
Пусть в жизни встречи радостные ждут,
Любви, здоровья и большой удачи!
[IMG]http://*********org/1737542.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*, 
Светуль, спасибо огромное!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Как хорошо, когда есть вот такие светлые люди, добрые душой!  :Oj:

----------


## Валерьевна

Олечка!!!
От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!!!
Вдохновения Вам, майского тепла!!!
Улыбок и счастья вашей очарованной душе!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1170296.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
Анжел, так приятно Вас видеть!  :flower: 
Очень, очень рада и...честно - соскучилась!  :Oj:

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, Вам, за теплоту...
как только бываю на форуме (что сейчас получается редко) всегда рада к Вам заглянуть, всегда  по душе.... :Tender:

----------


## Kliakca

> От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения!!!


[IMG]http://*********ru/2620448.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

С Днём Рождения, Оля!
Счастья тебе и успехов во всех начинаниях!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Как-то не вслух. Больше внутри.
Песней душа моя – звонница!
Вешние  дни от зари до зари
В запах сирени хоронятся.

Взгляд ищет даль. Руки вразлёт.  
Грудь насквозь солнцем пронзённая!
В радуге чувств сердце моё,
Вихрем любви унесённое.

Как-то не вслух. Не расплескать
Счастья искристого хочется!
Кустик сирени руками обнять –
Пусть в нём улыбки полощутся. _  

[IMG]http://*********net/1260398.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Я обниму
нагретый за день солнцем камень,
В который раз
влюбляясь в тающую даль...
Кто не романтик,
тот не дружит с чудесами,
Ему по вкусу
взгляд сквозь тёмную вуаль.

А что вкуснее -
ветер северный иль южный?
А что важнее -
жизни взрыв иль чтоб, как все?
Мне повезло -
души мой остров не разрушен
И, в основном, 
всегда он в светлой полосе!

Судьбы распятье 
или "витязь на распутьи"...
Спасёт молитва -
шанс "всё с чистого листа"!
Секунды лишней
нет в решающей минуте,
К ногам не бросится
любая высота!

А что вкуснее -
ветер северный иль южный?
А что важнее -
жизни взрыв иль чтоб, как все?
Мне повезло -
души мой остров не разрушен
И, в основном, 
всегда он в светлой полосе!

Росой умыты
нежно-шёлковые травы.
Рассвет целует
щёки сонных облаков...
В сравненьи с этим
наши взрослые забавы -
Пустой стакан
с водой в стакане до краёв!

А что вкуснее -
ветер северный иль южный?
А что важнее -
жизни взрыв иль чтоб, как все?
Мне повезло -
души мой остров не разрушен
И, в основном, 
всегда он в светлой полосе!_

[IMG]http://*********org/1777517.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*, просто песня!!!! Может, кто музыку сочинит???? Просится спеть это стихотворение!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*, 
_Алёнуш, ты угадала!  
Что-то такое вчера произошло....так захотелось песни!.....но пока музыку я сама не услышала....если у кого получится, буду очень благодарна!_  :Tender:

----------


## oskar_65

Привет, Оля!
Как дела, как здоровье?




> Я обниму
> нагретый за день солнцем камень,


Хорошее стихо, качественное. Выходишь на новый уровень, поздравляю! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 
_Оскар, привет! Как я тебе рада!
Как жизнь?...по-разному! Но в целом - всё хорошо  Стараюсь не перечить судьбе, разве что...только поспорить...иногда  Не без этого. Ничего, прорвёмся! Спасибо, что заглядываешь!_

----------


## oskar_65

> Ничего, прорвёмся!


Молодца, мы в тебя верим!

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 

_Добро поёт! У зла - сплошные междометья...
И пусть с улыбкой наша жизнь не так плоха,
Всё ж, мне подарком было б лёгкое столетье
И память тех, кому я стала дорога!_

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*, 
Согласен и я на 



> лёгкое столетье


только какими мы будем лет через 50 - 60...

Известно от чего
Впадают в детство старцы -
Им хочется опять
Безоблачного счастья;
Им хочется забыть
И жизнь начать сначала..
Им хочется любить,
Любви так в жизни мало.

----------


## Skadi

> Им хочется любить,
> Любви так в жизни мало


_Но если внутри позитив
И песни прекрасный мотив,
Улыбки чарующей свет,
Желанье умчаться в рассвет,
Не ставить, как вешки, года...
И если душа молода,
Снаружи ты будешь моложе,
И меньше морщинок на коже!
Глядишь, и замедлится время,
Возможно, столетье изменит...
И пусть 50-т, 60-т -
С кем нам хорошо, тем и рад!_

 :Smile3:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Skadi*, земля слухами полнится.
Силы вам, здоровья, здоровья и ещё раз здоровья!!!
Поскорее поправляйтесь. :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1876792.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Обласканный день
ярким, радужным светом
В дар вечеру шлёт
в поцелуях закат...
Нам нравится всё,
что к хорошим приметам,
И в душах улыбки
тихонько звенят.

Мне кажется ночь
хитрой, вольной цыганкой,
Луны жёлтый грош
ей не жалко терять.
Вся жизнь на ладони -
лицо и изнанка,
Что в ней изменить -
в звездопад загадать!

Кто верит в любовь,
тот её получает!
Ловите букетик,
летящий назад!
Всё так же два сердца
рассветы встречают,
Хоть стрелки часов
и грызут циферблат!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/1447553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_На подоконнике – сиреневая грусть –
В увядшей веточке – потерянная радость.
Я все ошибки свои помню наизусть,
Храня мечты улыбку – ласковую сладость.

Судьбой сведённые, мы горечи разлук
Давали откуп – зацелованные встречи!
Наисладчайшее из самых сладких мук –
Когда теплом родным окутывает плечи!

Была неведома сиреневая грусть,
Тобою сорванной, той веточке душистой.
Одной ошибки не хватало наизусть
Душе восторженной, улыбками лучистой…

Как мы хотим, так чаще не бывает,
Несовпадения – из мира отрицаний!
Но веру в лучшее никто не отменяет,
И снова мы в плену любви свиданий…_

[IMG]http://*********net/1611160.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Чем годами дальше, тем оно грустней,
Всё страннее от количества затей –
Ими часто развлекаем мы свой век,
Вспоминая иногда про оберег…

А со всех сторон так давят – ну, капкан!
Поднапрячься, что ль, и станцевать Канкан?
Не назло, а чтобы выплеснулась боль!..   
Поперёк всегда труднее, проще – вдоль.

Окунуть бы всех в источник, да в святой –
Пусть бы смыло грязь проточною водой!	
Чтоб ласкал почаще слух счастливый смех,
Чтоб душой владели ангелы, не грех!..

Впрочем, что я? мысли эти – просто блажь!
Вечно в моде ‘классный’ принцип «дашь на дашь».
Денег нет, считай, ты – тело без лица,
Для кого-то рай - подачки у крыльца.

А со всех сторон так давят – ну, капкан!
Поднапрячься, что ль, и станцевать Канкан?
Не назло, а чтобы выплеснулась боль!..   
Поперёк всегда труднее, проще – вдоль.

Чем годами дальше, тем оно грустней,
Всё страннее от количества затей.
Как духовно обнищал наш новый век!
Потеряться с шеи хочет оберег…

_

[IMG]http://*********net/1592848m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Иногда
Года -
Вдаль....
Навсегда...
Да...
Жаль...

----------


## Skadi

_Мы хотим простить -
Надо же идти!
Но бывает боль -
Легче в ране соль!
Выход - лишь к Нему!
Плача, обниму...
Мы же дети все,
Только разных лет..._

----------


## PAN

Лет???
Нет...
Просто дети...
И те, и эти...
 :Laie 54:

----------


## Skadi

_Года съедают тело -
Хотела б, не хотела...
Душе дано бессмертье.
Земною круговертью
Взяты мы, Его дети,
На малое столетье.
Душа в нас, как в корсете..._

----------


## PAN

Знаю...
О Крае думать не буду...
Чуду
Поверю... Поверю Краю...

----------


## Skadi

_Край...я туда не хочу.
Где ты? - я Чуду кричу.
Здесь, - отвечает Рассвет.
Лучик на пальцы - Привет!
Пусть отодвинется Край.
Мне б долюбить - был бы Рай!_

----------


## LenZ

Олечка, здравствуй! Стихи ещё прекраснее, чем прежде!!! Наслаждаюсь...

----------


## goluba

Классно! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*, 
*goluba*, 
Лена, Ника! Девочки, привет! Сто лет вас не видела! Как вы?  :Vah: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_У расстояний есть 
особенная 'прелесть' -
Всё зачеркнуть или
усилить сердца стук.
Мой Ангел хочет, чтоб 
мы никуда не делись,
А твоему, наверно,
просто недосуг.

Не потеряй меня! -
ловлю губами ветер.
Тоскуй по мне,
когда молюсь богам.
Кого приручим мы,
за тех мы и в ответе!
Всё остальное мы
доверим небесам.

Я попрошу у звёзд
серебряные нити,
Чтобы отметить место
краткого пути -
К тебе поближе быть.
Счастливое наитие -
Желать прожить,
как-будто поле перейти!

Не потеряй меня! -
ловлю губами ветер.
Тоскуй по мне,
когда молюсь богам.
Кого приручим мы,
за тех мы и в ответе!
Всё остальное мы
доверим небесам._

----------


## LenZ

Красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Лайн

> Кого приручим мы,
> за тех мы и в ответе!
> Всё остальное мы
> доверим небесам.


очень верно :Yes4: [IMG]http://s20.******info/0bb12b6bc6ca92a627e562d828b03158.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Salamandra

> Мой Ангел хочет, чтоб
> мы никуда не делись,
> А твоему, наверно,
> просто недосуг.


 :Tu:  как это правдиво...  :Vah:  но таки как красиво написано...  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*LenZ*, 
*Лайн*, 
*Salamandra*, 
Девочки....... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Запах белых лилий,
Нежность твоих рук -
Мы слегка забыли
Хмурый мир разлук.
Не успели в вечер,
Окунулись в ночь...
Розовые свечи,
Розы с неба прочь.
Сбитое дыханье,
Сладкий шёпот губ...
Сжато расстоянье
До признанья 'Люб!'
В поцелуях плечи,
Простыни волна...
Рай мгновений встречи!
Жаль, что жизнь одна..._

----------


## Black Lord

> Край...я туда не хочу.
> Где ты? - я Чуду кричу.
> Здесь, - отвечает Рассвет.
> Лучик на пальцы - Привет!
> Пусть отодвинется Край.
> Мне б долюбить - был бы Рай!


Красиво!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

_У солнца - только диск,
А у луны есть месяц.
У солнца - свет из брызг,
С луной - звёзд колыбельца.
У приключений - риск,
У ветра - свист и воля.
У перепутий - визг -
Дорог лихая доля...
Исчерчен мир глазами,
А видим-то лишь чуть!
Нам как бы так с годами
Попристальней взглянуть!.._

[IMG]http://*********net/1640425m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Жаль, что жизнь одна...


так проживём её достойно[IMG]http://s15.******info/b51cd59d9f519de70f3f3d134b447b8b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> проживём её достойно


Постараемся, Светуль  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

*Штора мир отсекла,
В мягких складках уют сохраняя.
Ночь коснулась стекла,
Сказку звёздную нам обещая.
Тишина обняла
Силуэты уснувшего дома,
В сад уйти позвала
На ступеньках сидящего гнома.

Я тихонько губами коснусь
Твоих спящих ресниц в лунной пыли,
Лёгким вздохом на вздох отзовусь
‘Дай нам Бог, чтобы вместе мы были!’

Всё тепло сохраню,
Все улыбки, всю негу рассветов.
В твоё сердце пролью
Всю любовь, все доверю секреты.
И наш ласковый дом
Станет самым желаемым раем! 
Только маленький гном
Будет знать, что мы в нём обитаем.  

Вновь тихонько губами коснусь
Твоих спящих ресниц в лунной пыли,
Лёгким вздохом на вздох отзовусь
‘Дай нам Бог, чтобы вместе мы были!’*

----------


## PAN

> Штора мир отсекла,
> В мягких складках уют сохраняя.

----------


## Skadi

Паша........нет слов.......приятно!  :Blush2:

----------


## Skadi

_ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ОЛЕЙ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ 
СВЯТОЙ РАВНОАПОСТОЛЬНОЙ 
КНЯГИНИ ОЛЬГИ!_

[IMG]http://*********net/1703585.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> *Штора мир отсекла,
> В мягких складках уют сохраняя.
> Ночь коснулась стекла,
> Сказку звёздную нам обещая.
> Тишина обняла
> Силуэты уснувшего дома,
> В сад уйти позвала
> На ступеньках сидящего гнома.
> 
> ...


Действительно замечательная песня получится!

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям всех Оль! И тебя Оленька поздравляю!!! Думаю, скоро увидимся в Подольске!

----------


## Лайн

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ОЛЕЙ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ
> СВЯТОЙ РАВНОАПОСТОЛЬНОЙ
> КНЯГИНИ ОЛЬГИ!


Оленька Поздравляю!!!!![IMG]http://s7.******info/c2568a5cf64ce1f8d6fcd900c77ae078.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> поздравляю!


Спасибо, Вик! :Tema 01: 



> скоро увидимся в Подольске!


 :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька Поздравляю!


 :Kez 09: Светуля.....спасибо, миленький!

----------


## Skadi

_Новая песня..._

_Усталый день, как тот бродяга,
Нашёл приют в тиши аллей.
Твоё тепло - хмельная тяга –
Испив, желать ещё сильней!
Ночь обожгла свой синий бархат
Дразнящим всполохом свечей.
Душе нет лучшего подарка –
Найти тебя! А был ничей.

Я не прошу Судьбу открыться,
Что будет – Богом то дано.
Мне б целовать твои ресницы
И пить любви твоей вино.

Ты вся – романтика сонета –
Улыбкой губ и лаской глаз. 
Не разгадать хочу секрета,
Молиться лишь всегда за нас!
Когда-нибудь за горизонтом
Узнаем Вечности полёт. 
Сейчас храню я сладкий сон твой,
И сердце для тебя поёт!

Я не прошу Судьбу открыться,
Что будет – Богом то дано.
Мне б целовать твои ресницы
И пить любви твоей вино._

----------


## Лайн

> Мне б целовать твои ресницы
> И пить любви твоей вино.


Красиво! :Tender:

----------


## Валерьевна

Оленька! 
Рада заглянуть к Вам и поздравить с началом учебного года и осенней поры! Красота осени пускай Вас радует и вдохновляет на новые замечательные стихи и песни!
[IMG]http://*********net/1917556.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
_Спасибо, Анжела! И...я по Вам соскучилась..._

----------


## Витка

> Новая песня...


Классная песня!!! Давай доделывай!!!

----------


## LenZ

*Skadi*, Оля! Лирично, романтично, трогательно и красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Давай доделывай


Викуль, уже почти дописала  :Smile3: 


*LenZ*, 
Ленок, спасибо!  :Blush2:

----------


## Skadi

Вот.....дня три назад написалось... :Vishenka 21: ..пока не знаю.....может, будет небольшой романс... :Mauridia 02: 

_Я повторю губами
узор любимых губ…
Ласкаешься глазами,
словами так же скуп.

Бесстыжие дождинки
гурьбою на стекло…
А мы – две половинки –
слились в одно тепло.

Я не напьюсь тобою,
смакуя иль взахлёб,
И истиной простою –
лишь ты. И рядом чтоб!

Бесстыжие дождинки
гурьбою на стекло…
А мы – две половинки –
слились в одно тепло.

Как пальцы нежно-сладко
по коже, волосам …
Твоя – вся, без остатка!
И ты – мой, - знаешь сам. 

Стучатся пусть дождинки
в закрытое стекло…
А мы – две половинки –
Вдвоём нам так тепло!
_

----------


## LenZ

Ох! И мне на душе тепло стало от такого романса!!! Хорошие стихи!

----------


## Skadi

*Из серии "Жизнь - не сахар"*

_Как Рысь того не избегала,
Ступила на тропу войны!
Начальства наглость так достала, -
Пора дать знать – они должны!
А в должниках ходить негоже!
Зарплату режут?? Нате ... в рожу!
_

[IMG]http://*********su/39770.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> Из серии "Жизнь - не сахар"


Ого!
Я слышу дух батальный!
Ату их, Рысь!
В мурло вцепись
И рви когтями мир нахальный!
Пускай они узнают сами -
Нельзя кусать
Добро с зубами!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Пора дать знать – они должны!
> А в должниках ходить негоже!


 :Yes4:  :flower: 



> Пускай они узнают сами -
> Нельзя кусать
> Добро с зубами!


 :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> И рви когтями мир нахальный!
> Пускай они узнают сами -
> Нельзя кусать
> Добро с зубами!


_Добро с зубами –
‘романтично’…
С улыбкой было бы
логичней!
Зла в мире –
полная котомка,
И на него нет
похоронки…
Лиха беда войны
начало –
Удача б лишь 
не подкачала!
…А стрелки
каждый день подряд
Всё слаще лижут
циферблат!_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Лиха беда войны
> начало –


 :Yes4: 
Из всех реакций данных мне,
Стремлюсь я выбрать – доброту,
Но на войне, как на войне,
Коль злу понадобился кнут.
Не есть всё это хорошо,
(такие вот метаморфозы)
Но, что же делать нам ещё,
Когда наглеют наши «боссы»?

----------


## Skadi

_Закончен день. И снова синий вечер.
Скрип тормозов, знакомый ресторан.
Бокал вина, улыбчивые свечи…
Я – захмелевший, но ещё не пьян.
И мысль: ‘О, Господи, мне б жизнь не на мгновенье!
Простая истина – ‘Любить – себя отдать’.
Кто обречён на это сладкое мученье,
Пусть никогда его не сможет потерять!’

Глаза напротив – обещание и ласка.
В который раз им снова не везёт.
Мой столик пуст. Я – не герой из сказки.
Зачем душа тебя по-прежнему зовёт
И просит: ‘Господи, дай жизнь не на мгновенье!
Простая истина – ‘Любить – себя отдать’.
Кто обречён на это сладкое мученье,
Пусть никогда его не сможет потерять!’

Пустой бокал. И запах смятой розы.
Почти рассвет. Пустеет ресторан.
Тебя здесь нет. Со мною – мои грёзы,
И не вином, я ими вечно пьян,
Прося: ‘О, Господи, мне б жизнь не на мгновенье!
Простая истина – ‘Любить – себя отдать’.
Кто обречён на это сладкое мученье,
Пусть никогда его не сможет потерять!’_


[IMG]http://*********su/288372m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Закончен день.


Умница... :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*, 
Спасибо, Паш.... :Blush2:

----------


## Skadi

*Из серии "Откровения"*

_Мне б замереть в годах 
хоть на один десяток!..
Влюбиться в жизнь легко,
когда почти закат...
Увы, кто водит, тот
не любит перепряток.
Кукушки тоже 
по заказу не кричат.
_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

_Люблю читать Ваши стихи и думать, какое выражение лица у Вас было, когда писали, что Вас заботило в тот день, кто был рядом..._

----------


## Petavla

> Начальства наглость так достала, -
> Пора дать знать – они должны!


Достали, Оля, и тебя!
Немудрено - да сколько ж можно!
С огнём играют без ума - 
С ним нужно только осторожно!





> …А стрелки
> каждый день подряд
> Всё слаще лижут
> циферблат!


Обалденное выражение! :Ok: 
Оль, тебе уже надо свою книжечку афоризмов выпускать!!!  :Yes4: 





> Закончен день.


Браво!!!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Petavla*, 
Танечка, спасибо на добром слове! 
Последнее время у меня столько концертов и конкурсов, что стихи появляются как-то отдельными строчками...Наверно, пока не время чему-то родиться...

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
Дианка......ты, моя мудрая маленькая женщина, снова поражаешь своей проницательностью! Конечно, стихи рождаются не просто так, от нечего делать.....когда изнутри переполняешься разными чувствами, строки льются сами-собой. Обожаю это время! Пока у меня затишье....

----------


## Skadi

_Как всегда, Олег Моро затронул своими строками струны моей души,
и вот что получилось:_




> *Мы с тобою такие разные,
> Непохожие друг на друга...*


_Мы с тобою такие разные,
Мы с тобою такие похожие –
В чём-то чуточку несуразные,
В чём-то очень даже хорошие!

В нас с тобой эта сложность дикая
Запрещает любить друг друга,
Но часы, ненавязчиво тикая,
Продолжают водить по кругу.

Нам с тобою нельзя встречаться,
Шепчет в уши душа: «антиподы!»
Ты - мрачна, я - хочу улыбаться,
Ощущая полёт свободы!

Мы с тобою, как в детской сказке:
Ты – Алиса, я – Белый Кролик.
Ты – красавица Синеглазка,
Я, как Знайка – простой трудоголик.

Мы друг к другу, порой, так близко,
В миллиметре – ладонь к ладони! 
Отрицанье - противным визгом,
И мы снова друг друга гоним…

Мы с тобою такие разные,
Мы с тобою такие похожие!
Встречи наши глазами – ясные,
А сердца друг другу – прохожие._

----------


## Skadi

_Всё тобой
по полочкам разложено,
И картины
той не изменить.
Почему
не верю в невозможное,
Наслаждаясь
смыслом жизни – ‘жить’?

Наши судьбы –
карточные домики.
Их разрушить
легче, чем сложить.
Господом
отсмотренные ролики
Заново,
увы, не прокрутить.

Солнце
в переулки гонит тени,
На задворках памяти –
лучи!
Я смеюсь
над невозможностью везенья
И ловлю
звезду свою в ночи!_

----------


## Skadi

_Ты не просила,
я не предлагал.
Нас обняла
за плечи сила чувства.
Ты заждалась,
я чуть не опоздал
Узнать любви
волшебное искусство.

Как без тебя жил –
не терзаю память.
С тобой сейчас –
и этим дорожу!
Желаньем пьян –
тебя хотеть заставить
Любить сильней,
когда в руках держу!

Рассвет всё дальше
прогоняет тени…
Ресницы дрогнут –
с губ улыбку пью!
Я перед Богом
встану на колени,
Шепча: ‘Прости,
что так её люблю!’

Как без тебя жил –
не терзаю память.
С тобой сейчас –
и этим дорожу!
Желаньем пьян –
тебя хотеть заставить
Любить сильней,
когда в руках держу!
_
[IMG]http://*********su/1022198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

> Ты не просила,
> я не предлагал.


Оля! Волшебно!!!

----------


## Black Lord

*Skadi*, спасибо. :flower:  Красивая песня.

----------


## Валерьевна

> _Всё тобой
> по полочкам разложено,
> И картины
> той не изменить.
> Почему
> не верю в невозможное,
> Наслаждаясь
> смыслом жизни – ‘жить’?
> 
> ...


Не удержалась, процитировала всё стихотворение, 
очень! очень понравилось!!!!
такое точное попадание!!!
Олечка, спасибо!

----------


## Валерьевна

Хотела вставить букетик, что-то не загружается,
потому на словах...
___КРАСИВАЯ РОЗА___

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
Анжела, спасибо за искренность и добрые слова! Мне очень приятно!  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Оля, всех благ и океан здоровья!!!
С Новым годом и Рождеством! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

_Квартирный плен –
диван, тепло камина,
еда, питьё и мысли по нулям –
Однообразная
на праздники картина!..
А, чёрт, не сохну 
даже по друзьям!

Противен телек –
всё одно и то же!
Мозоль на пальце –
пульт давить устал.
От смс-сок 
и звонков корёжит!
Швырнул мобильник –
жаль, не наподдал!

Тоска за сердце –
грызть не надоело! –
Со стоном дверь
внутрь холод приняла…
За воротник
снежинок налетело! –
Ночь полупьяная
за плечи обняла.

На берегу реки
стоял и, молча, плакал…
Снежинок с солью
наглотался до краёв!
Вот так вот мы…
бывает в жизни всяко…
Душа страдает,
слыша мира сытый рёв._

----------


## oskar_65

Приветствую Вас, леди Рысь!  :flower: 
Очередной отменный стих!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Очередной отменный стих!


Согласна!!!
Олечка, пускай двенадцатый будет для вас счастливым и творческим!!!

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 
*Валерьевна*, 
Оскар, Анжела, спасибо!  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

_Законов нет,
чтоб не хотеть нарушить,
И не все правила 
написаны в словах.
А мы желаниями 
часто губим души
И райских птиц 
стреляем на ветвях.

Нас учит жизнь –
сильнейший выживает.
Мы исказили смысл
‘естественный отбор’...
Кто при оружии и золоте –
стреляет,
Хотя в душе он заяц,
а по жизни – вор!

Как в том мультфильме
«Золотая антилопа» -
Так сколько ж надо тебе
золотых монет? –
Для ‘сильных мира сего’
тот вопрос из глупых,
Для них - чем больше,
тем и лучше – не секрет.

Все одинаково приходят
в этот мир,
Уходят так же, хоть 
по-разному хоронят.
И эта истина, истёртая
до дыр,
Известна каждому, но всё же
‘гонки гонят’.

Спешат за прибылью,
косясь на дом соседа –
Всё больше, лучше,
жить богаче и сытней,
Всё тише шепчет 
память прадеда и деда,
Лишь постоянны песни
белых журавлей…

Законов нет,
чтоб не хотеть нарушить,
И не все правила 
написаны в словах.
А мы желаниями 
часто губим души
И райских птиц 
стреляем на ветвях._

----------


## oskar_65

:Laie 54:

----------


## Kliakca

> Квартирный плен –
> диван, тепло камина,
> еда, питьё и мысли по нулям –
> Однообразная
> на праздники картина!..
> А, чёрт, не сохну 
> даже по друзьям!


Грустная история... :Tu: , но скоро весна и всё у вас будет замечательно! Я в это верю. :Yes4: 



> Законов нет,


Очень хорошо написано, а главное сильно, без прилагательных! :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, всех благ и океан здоровья!!!





> скоро весна и всё у вас будет замечательно!


Спасибо на добром слове!  :Smile3:

----------


## Skadi

*Гудки мобильного
не украшают будни,
Когда в ответ не слышу
голос милый твой.
Я – ‘одинокий волк’ –
в потоке многолюдном
Давил тоску,
чтобы не с ней идти домой!

А ты, как кошка,
что понемножку
Сметанку слижет и потом
мурлычет сладко о своём.
И как-то странно
и непонятно –
Любить тебя и не хотеть
прожить всю жизнь с тобой вдвоём.

Плевался фразами
полуохрипший тенор,
Ему не в такт 
свеча мигала на столе. 
Я лил шампанское в бокал
почти без пены,
Пытаясь сладить
с настроеньем на нуле.

А ты кривлялась,
и мне казалось,
Что у кривого, сумасшедшего
мы зеркала в плену.
И было странно
и непонятно
Любить тебя, в душе надеясь,
что судьбе тебя верну!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/2348321m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Из серии "Жизнь - не сахар"*

_А мне б немножечко добра…
Нет, перепутали Вы с солью!
Нет в моей ложке серебра,
Зато душа знакома с болью.

Добра б немножечко совсем...
Я подарю в ответ улыбку!
Спасибо, нет, я соль не ем,
Мне сыпят её в раны пыткой…

Добра немножечко бы мне…
Не надо приторную сладость
Красивой бляшкой на ремне,
Что больно хлещет злу на радость.

Добро, посыпанное солью,
В театре жизни - главной ролью…_

----------


## Лайн

> Добра немножечко бы мне…
> Не надо приторную сладость


[IMG]http://s9.******info/ab4dcd0cd657fac758cd1f8e66cf328c.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_В струю ледяную шагнула –
Сумела!
Вода обожгла своей ласкою
Тело!
Источник Казанской иконы
Святой –
Приятно купаться в день Вести
Благой!
Нисколько не холодно! Всё же
Весна!
Хотя, припозднилась немного
Она.
Вишнёвые веточки вербы
В цвету!
Улыбка – ответом на ту
Красоту!
_
[IMG]http://*********net/2696297m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2703464m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> В струю ледяную


Оля, я своих девчонок повезу в среду... :Yes4:  Макать не буду, не сезон...)))

----------


## Skadi

> Макать не буду


Паш, а я поехала за святой водой, но увидела, как молодой папа смело шагнул под струю с маленькой дочкой на руках. Малышка смеялась - удивительно! И мне тоже вдруг захотелось. Нисколько не пожалела! Наоборот, теперь хочу делать это как можно чаще! Хороша водичка!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Skadi

_Всё чаще: тот, кто из царей –
Да без затей.
Ему б поесть, куда слетать
Да пить налей.
Придворный люд тому и рад –
Не теребят!
Вперёд шагнул, чуть постоял
Да два назад.

А для ‘паршивенькой овцы’
Конец один –
Разок проблеяла, глядишь –
В помойке чин.
Попробуй, вякни во второй –
Пинок под зад.
Законы есть, для большинства 
Они молчат.

Иерихонскою трубою –
Беспредел.
Чуть-чуть помедлил – затоптали.
Не успел!
Волкам нет дела до луны,
Им солнце дай!
Воронье карканье затмил
Собачий лай…

Казалось, проще нет –
По совести живи
И помни, что Господь
Тебя родил!
Увы….._

----------


## Skadi

_Из цикла "Миниатюры"

Приглянулись дали
у подножья неба -
Босиком вдоль поля
будущего хлеба!
На пригорке стоя,
не сдержать улыбку,
Трогая глазами
горизонта нитку..._

----------


## Валерьевна

> Трогая глазами
> горизонта нитку...


Красиво сказано!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

А мне понравилось вот это:

*"Босиком вдоль поля
будущего хлеба!"*

----------


## Skadi

*Лайн*, 
*Валерьевна*, 
*tamara rabe*, 
_Девочки, спасибо!_  :Blush2: 

_Из цикла "Миниатюры"

У радуги – палитру,
У неба – вдохновенье,
Чтоб выпустить на волю 
В улыбке настроенье!
Ах, лето – трав сопрано
И птиц колоратура!
С домами несравнима
Лесов ‘архитектура’! -
И дышится иначе,
И чувствуется лучше,
И мысль: ‘Живу? 
иль жизнь свою
Проблемами навьючил?!’_

----------


## Skadi

_"Миниатюры":

Кукушка робко предложила
счёт годам,
Ритмично эхо раскидала
по кустам...
А мне улыбчиво,
и дела нет совсем
До суеты и тени
жизненных проблем!
Губами тонкую травинку
теребя,
Сижу и просто
тихо слушаю себя...
Святой источник охладил
не только тело,
Он сделал так, чтоб и душа
ещё звенела!_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Губами тонкую травинку
> теребя,
> Сижу и просто
> тихо слушаю себя...


 :Tender: 
этого, так часто не хватает, 
думаю, не только мне,
незатейливый такой тайм-аут,
как на палочке из детства леденец
;)

----------


## Skadi

_А мне по-прежнему, 
как в юности, мечтается,
В лицо ненастью 
прелегко так улыбается.
Смешно кусают воздух 
сплетни оголтелые,
А я в цветы их 
незаметно переделала. 
Не ощутимое 
на уровне касания,
Всегда хорошее 
видно на расстоянии.
Глухому речь – 
неблагодарное занятие,
Слепому всё одно: 
что скипетр, что распятие.
В душе цветёт ромашкой 
вера в что-то лучшее…
Неизлечимые романтики – 
живучие! 
_

----------


## smychok

> А для ‘паршивенькой овцы’
> Конец один –
> Разок проблеяла, глядишь –
> В помойке чин.
> Попробуй, вякни во второй –
> Пинок под зад.
> Законы есть, для большинства
> Они молчат.


Это точно...

----------


## Лайн

> В душе цветёт ромашкой 
> вера в что-то лучшее…
> Неизлечимые романтики – 
> живучие!


[IMG]http://s8.******info/770d4fd9760c4b089c65e413d5b1b1f7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_В жизни новый поворот.
Вот.
Повезло – неглубоко.
Вброд.
В дружбе так же всё с улыбкой 
рот,
Хоть частенько негатив
пасёт.
Зажигаю в день святой
свечу,
О своих проблемах ‘вслух’ 
молчу.
Раскидали километры
друзей…
‘Из реки-тоски по ним
испей’, -
Шепчет младший из семи
ветров,
Дразня запахом походных
костров.
Пусть закружит  летних дней
хоровод,
Что осталось позади, пусть
уйдёт!_

----------


## LenZ

Олечка, всегда приятно заглянуть к тебе и почитать твои лёгкие, замечательные стихи!

----------


## Skadi

_Снова получился Романс...

Я с одиночеством
на брудершафт не выпил
И не сказал любви:
«С тобой не по пути!»
Он не спросил,
он просто так мне выпал –
Из рук Судьбы
мой жребий, что в груди.

Припев:
И этот дождь –
как-будто мои слёзы…
Улыбкой снова
обманулась ты.
Снаружи нем,
внутри многоголосый –
Жаль, не с тобой
в дуэте у мечты!

Тобой не узнанный,
не обладаю правом
Хранить святыней
милое тепло.
Лишь помолиться,
чтобы лжи отрава
Не уничтожила,
что свет душе дало!

Припев:
И этот дождь –
как-будто мои слёзы…
Улыбкой снова
обманулась ты.
Снаружи нем,
внутри многоголосый –
Жаль, не с тобой
в дуэте у мечты!_

----------


## Skadi

_Я вся в «Ромашковых полях»,
что спели «Кватро»,
Давно влюблённая в судьбы
загадочное завтра!
Дни-плохиши сошли на нет –
ну, слава Богу! –
И солнце гладит по щеке
мой путь-дорогу.
Так и живём: то вверх, то вниз –
лихие горки!
Да «Медовуху» в рот, когда
уж слишком горько…
Но спать в ромашковых полях
не разучиться!
Смеюсь – щекотно позитив
жуёт ресницы )))_

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> _Я вся в «Ромашковых полях»,
> что спели «Кватро»,
> Давно влюблённая в судьбы
> загадочное завтра!
> Дни-плохиши сошли на нет –
> ну, слава Богу! –
> И солнце гладит по щеке
> мой путь-дорогу.
> Так и живём: то вверх, то вниз –
> ...


Какой позитивчик!!!)) Улыбнулась от души!!!)))

----------


## Skadi

_Есть глаза – любимые для каждого.
Есть улыбка – глаз не отвести.
Есть слова – не только сердце радовать,
Но заставить душу расцвести!

А попросить бы у бескрайней самой Вечности,
Чтоб не манила так земное отпустить,
Томясь в плену у самой злой бесчеловечности,
Когда двоим, любя, в любви не по пути! 

Она вся – нежность, ласковая песня,  
Он – ровный свет уверенной звезды.
Ей – рядом с ним всегда быть интересней,
Ему – приятнее чертоги высоты. 

А попросить бы у бескрайней самой Вечности,
Чтоб не манила так земное отпустить,
Томясь в плену у самой злой бесчеловечности,
Когда двоим, любя, в любви не по пути! 

Кто придумал сеть несовпадений? –
Горький плен – бутонов нерасцвет,
Вместо «да» штрихами серой тени
Свет в душе кусающие «нет».

А попросить бы у бескрайней самой Вечности,
Чтоб не манила так земное отпустить,
Томясь в плену у самой злой бесчеловечности,
Когда двоим, любя, в любви не по пути! 

_

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> _ Но спать в ромашковых полях
> не разучиться!
> Смеюсь – щекотно позитив
> жуёт ресницы )))_


Замечательные строки!!! :Ok: 
С Наступающим тебя милая!!!
Всех благ и всего самого- самого!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*, 
Спасибо, пропадунья ты моя! 
И тебе всего самого приятного
и удивительного в Новом году  :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Skadi

_А в голове - увы - сюжет ни стар, ни нов:
Навалом мыслей и ни строчечки стихов...
Сплошная проза. Как ни странно, рада ей!
А вечерами - в плену ёлочных огней!
Люблю, как в детстве, лечь под ёлку на палас
И наблюдать весёлый свето-перепляс...
Взгляд путешествует - с игрушки на игрушку...
А муж несёт потом заботливо подушку )))
Вот как-то так...всё новогодний расслабон 
Под скрип морозца в мандариновый сезон! )))
_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Навалом мыслей и ни строчечки стихов...
> Сплошная проза.


_Да,… не влиять нам на Обаму, иль Корею,
На Музу и Пегаса не влиять,
Хотела мысли прозой записать,
Но, чтой-то я сегодня не умею )))
А новогодний расслабон, так краток (((
К нему, гораздо длительней пролог,
И високосный улыбается хитрО,
Немало нам, оставив непоняток.
мы вновь на жизнь оглянемся, рифмуя,
На то, что там внутри, и, что во вне,
Не отложить глобальных нам проблем,
Но сеять можем совесть мировую ;)_

пс
*С наступившими, Олечка!!!! Всего полётного!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2563185m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Так и живём: то вверх, то вниз –
> лихие горки!


так и живём[IMG]http://s17.******info/fdcd9f834cf9cfca0fbd749c649a9ff5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Но, чтой-то я сегодня не умею )))


 :Yes4:  :Blush2: 

*Лайн*, 
 :Meeting:

----------


## Skadi

_Пою на службах.
Но не часто.
Хотя, люблю.
И от души –
Вторым и третьим,
первым гласом –
Каким придётся,
как решим.
Многоголосие
красиво,
Уютен клирос –
хорошо!
И совершенно 
справедливо,
Чтоб каждый сам
себя нашёл,
Придя с молитвой
покаянной
К Творцу в Его
священный храм,
Поняв, что в вере
постоянной –
Душе спасенье –
«Аз воздам!»_

----------


## Витка

Оля, поздравляю тебя, наша песня Отчий дом вышла в сборнике "Кругозор шансона-2012"
У нас 25 марта будет встреча в Парусе, может, приедешь? с Виталичем, например?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137543&page=2
Я бы тебе и диск подарила в котором вышла наша песня.

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*, 
Вика, спасибо за приятную новость! Ты знаешь, возможно, и получится приехать - у меня как раз каникулы с 24-го марта! 
Только насчёт Виталича ничего не могу сказать. Давно его не видела...
Если получится, то приеду с дочерью. В любом случае, встретимся в Подольске - хочу родственников навестить  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> "Кругозор шансона-2012"


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Skadi

_Коль нечего сказать, 
не говори.
Слова не мучай,
утешенья ради.
Мы просто так
поближе посидим,
На небо в золоте вечернем,
глядя.
Я мысленно, как прежде,
обняла,
своим теплом делясь
и улыбаясь…
Бывает память ненарочно
зла,
Воспоминаньями любимыми
кусаясь.

Нельзя не видеть,
если есть глаза,
Нельзя не слышать,
если слух в порядке.
Всегда найдётся ‘нет’
средь сотен ‘за’,
И не упасть бы сразу
на лопатки…_

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## Skadi

_Мой каждый день
обычно-необычный,
С цветной картинкой
в череде страниц..
К себе прислушаюсь:
да вроде дышится
В стране, что из
берёзового ситца!
...А перепал бы
миллиардик Абрамовича,
Я бы разрушила 
цементные заводики,
Что каждый день 
чадят без фильтров и народику
Бесплатно дарят
в лёгкие налётики!!!_

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Самое первое стихотворение автора  :Ok:  заставляет задуматься и немного  по-философствовать ....

----------


## Атаська2

Я вечно занят. И для раздумий
В такси лишь пара своих минут.
Всегда в дороге и на распутьи
Не задержаться. Проблемы ждут.

И мне бы мимо забот и споров
И мне бы вдаль заглянуть успеть
Но у судьбы так капризен норов
И очень трудно не зачерстветь.

Однажды, знаешь, остановиться 
И по-другому взглянуть на мир
Мне вдруг удастся, когда я птицей
Раскину крылья – свой балансир.

И я увижу, как рядом кто-то
Мне смотрит вслед, и, благословя,
Тихонько крестит и шепчет что-то,
Пока не вижу, не слышу я.

Подняться выше мне даст хранитель.
Края увижу родных озёр.
И север строгий, ветров обитель,
Со мной завяжет свой разговор.

Верхушкой леса напишет строки
О корабельных бывальщин снах
Там величавой реки потоки
В истоках пишут свой альманах.

И всё вот это я не увижу, 
Пока  так занят, и жизнь как сон.
В такси сажусь… Две минуты… Слышу..
Алло…  Звонит опять телефон.

----------


## Skadi

> Подняться выше мне даст хранитель.
> Края увижу родных озёр.


Привет, гость!  :Smile3: 
Хорошие мысли в строках!

----------


## Атаська2

Привет Простите новичка - не знала, что темы авторские ))))

Увидела у вас в теме хорошие строки, захотелось присоединиться.

----------


## LenZ

> Коль нечего сказать, 
> не говори.


Оля, спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> захотелось присоединиться


Всегда рады свежим струям  :Yes4: 
Я раньше частенько оставляла свои строки у тех, кто мне нравился здесь - чаще у Олега Моро...получались как бы диалоги в стихах :Smile3:  Сейчас какое-то затишье....фиг его знает  :Meeting: 

*LenZ*, 
Привет, Лена!  :Preved:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мой каждый день
> обычно-необычный


  :Ok: 

Так и хочется, чтобы Вы продолжили 
_"Мой каждый день
обычно-романтичный..."_  :flower: 
весна, наверное))

----------


## Витка

> "Мой каждый день
> обычно-романтичный..."


...Ступает словно тень
так ласково, привычно... )))

----------


## Валерьевна

> "Мой каждый день
> обычно-романтичный..."





> ...Ступает словно тень
> так ласково, привычно...


... И в той стране берёз
капель роняет мысли... 
;)

----------


## Витка

> ... И в той стране берёз
> капель роняет мысли... 
> ;)


А лепестки от роз...
дают приятный привкус... ))))

----------


## Skadi

_А у меня два конкурса опять
Вдруг замаячили на горизонте...
И с ходу прям два первых взять -
Слабо ли на вокальном фронте?
Влюбилась в песенки солиста -
Со временем отпустит, знаю,
Подначки мужа-приколиста
Насчёт солиста принимаю...
Короче, сохнуть нет причины.
Длиннее жизнь, увы, не станет.
Рисуя путь своей Былины,
Всегда любуюсь небесами_

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*, 
*Валерьевна*, 
Девочки, как я вам рада  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## PAN

> А у меня


Ну вот - наконец-то проявилась...)))

----------


## LenZ

> А у меня два конкурса опять


привет! ну и взяли два первых?

----------


## Skadi

> Ну вот - наконец-то


 :Smile3: 




> взяли два первых?


Ждём конкурсных дней  :Meeting:

----------


## Валерьевна

Рада, что Вы заглянули!  :flower: 
Удачи в конкурсах!!!




> Всегда любуюсь небесами


Эт, точно! Не помню кто сказал, но верно,  что лучшая икона - это небо!  :Ok: 
Убедилась сама, причём, в любую погоду, время года и суток)))

----------


## Skadi

> ну и взяли два первых?


2-е и 3-е  :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

Тоже хорошо) поздравляв!!!

----------


## Skadi

> поздравляв!!!


Спасибо!  :Smile3:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

:Tender:

----------


## Skadi

*Фрагмент ме4ты*, 
 :Smile3: 

***
Микрофон к губам -
Разрешите вам
Подарить души откровение,
Звуки песни пусть
Чуть пронзает грусть,
Душ теплее прикосновение...

Чёт вот как-то так...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Жива, жива! Поёт ещё, хоть реже...
Всем прививая тонкий слух к душе.
Мечта ворвётся в мир, как ветер свежий
Мы ею то горим опять , то грешим...
Твори, живи , всегда, ещё, уже!....

И тебя с наступающими милая!
Всего самого доброго:)

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*, оооооой, какие люди!  :Yahoo:  Как я рада тебя видеть!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Да-да! Бывает, вдохновенье
Вдруг как наскочит прям из-за угла,
И наша встреча маленьким твореньем
Вмиг осчастливит! Улыбнусь - смогла!  :Grin:

----------


## LenZ

Давно не радовала, Олечка, своими творениями) с Новым годом и Рождеством! Всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вот и тут... тишина...
А на дворе осень.
Наверно музы наши в отпуске ещё :)
Тепла и радости, милая :)

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*, 
Привет, моя хорошая! Безумно рада тебя слышать :Vah: 
Да, осень! А сейчас ещё она такая красочная, и вся в солнце! 
Пишу песню к юбилею нашей школы искусств...
"Нас всех на пороге любимой школы
Встречает волшебник - Скрипичный ключ,
И ноты-друзья с нами в классы заходят,
Улыбкой по клавишам - Солнечный луч!"
 :Smile3:  Музыка уже звучит в ушах, осталось записать...стараюсь найти время :Derisive: 

И тебе всего самого светлого и доброго!  :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

Олечка, с наступающим праздником весны! счастья, творчества и всего самого светлого!

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Дорогие мои, Ольги Ивановны сегодня не стало...  :No2:

----------


## Витка

> Дорогие мои, Ольги Ивановны сегодня не стало...


Да... Мне только что прислали сообщение, что её похоронили сегодня! ((((
Недавно с ней общались, не верится.

Соболезнование близким и друзьям! А нам на память - замечательные стихи и песни!

Пусть земля будет пухом!

----------


## Лев

> Да... Мне только что прислали сообщение, 
> что её похоронили сегодня! ((((
> Недавно с ней общались, не верится.
> Соболезнование близким и друзьям! 
> А нам на память - замечательные стихи и песни!
> Пусть земля будет пухом!


Да... пусть этот романс на стихи Ольги
прозвучит как реквием в её память: http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...80512.html?all

----------


## Славина

> Дорогие мои, Ольги Ивановны сегодня не стало...


Как же так... Оленька, аж мурашки по коже побежали... Господи....Вечная тебе светлая память, Оленька, и вечный покой....

----------


## yuzef



----------


## Джина

Светлая память...

----------


## skomorox

Оля Скади? :Blink: 

[IMG]http://s16.******info/eacdae94cbc34f40f823e78158bcf758.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s20.******info/c139969e0dd7708f15f6ad49d6f6d3b5.gif[/IMG] 

[img]http://*********ru/9163874m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся



----------


## nezabudka-8s

Оленька... Светлая память...

----------


## LenZ

Господи... Царство небесное ей....

----------


## Янек

Оля была  первая  женщина, которая  зашла в  мои рифмушки - раскривушки и написала *творите*, это её слово я  воспринял как  благословение умного , порядочного, талантливого человека. Очень жаль когда уходят люди, а когда уходят такие, просто хочется  помолчать. Земля Вам пухом Оля и царство небесное. :(

----------


## yozhik67

Помню... :Sad:

----------


## MOPO

Я давно не был.... или нет - был ... но временами просто закидывал стихи эмоций своих выжимку.... и только сегодня узнал что не стало Оли...... и всегда думал о ней - как живой ...... как же так  получилось ...... безумно обидно на судьбу, что так и не довелось увидеться..... Оля была очень близким мне по духу человеком..... вернее так - Человеком......узнал спустя пол-года почти ((((

----------

Лев (01.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

Как гром...
Милая Оленька, она для меня как подруга и наставница, всегда была рядом ((
Светлая память тебе!!!
[img]http://*********net/8589638m.jpg[/img]

----------

MOPO (08.12.2016), PAN (03.12.2016)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> _Уезжаю на свой остров,
> Поживу с мечтой,
> Подержу в руке заветный
> Ключик Золотой.
> Я могла открыть бы дверцу,
> Зная, где она…
> Ах, какая в твоём сердце
> Дивная страна! 
> Я б хотела там остаться,
> ...


Свет... 
тот, что не гаснет 
после щелчка...
День... 
даже когда называем: "ночь"...
Просто хотелось: 
"Привет!"..."Пока!"...-
Чувствуя голос твой 
Между строчек...

Благодарю... 
за тепло души,
За сотворённую жизнь, 
как песнь.
Милая, я прочту, 
расскажи
Всё о том, 
что по прежнему
ЕСТЬ...

----------

PAN (07.02.2020), yozhik67 (05.08.2020)

----------

